# WATERFARM SCROG!!!! ..first frightening waterfarm grow....Dr.Amber Frankenstien



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

under construction
secret Jardin DR120 tent, 600watt superlumen Lumitek Ballast, intake fan , outtake fan
waterfarm kit,
blue lab ppm pen


inside the tent
got a 6 inch intake fan cooling both lights in both tents

drilled some more holes in the pot..is this enough holes... should i drill some in the middle circle?



intake light cooling fan, exhaust 6 inch fan out, intake fan 4 inch



the exhust, ballasts, intake










The empty tent on the left is now full of my 12/12 grow plants, zipped tent has the waterfarm..


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> under construction
> secret Jardin DR120 tent, 600watt superlumen Lumitek Ballast, intake fan , outtake fan
> waterfarm kit,
> blue lab ppm pen


Im in for this one!


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

Subbed ! If this works out for you I'm def giving it a try!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 15, 2011)

What up doc? You know I'm subbed up for this. In the immortal words of Dr Johnny Fever. 

"_Give it to me straight, Doctor. I can take it!"

Peace.
_


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't need that stupid intake fan as long as you have that negative pressure! Oh and I'm subbed even though you have no pictures and no idea what you're growing.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 15, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Don't need that stupid intake fan as long as you have that negative pressure! Oh and I'm subbed even though you have no pictures and no idea what you're growing.


Can you explain that? About not needing the intake fan if you have negative pressure?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Say you have a fan that is 200cfm and its for exhaust and its in a completely sealed tent that is 30 cubic feet. A fan moving tht much air in a sealed room creates a suction where the intake hole is just like an intake fan sucks air into the tent. By having that suction created by the exhaust fan it eleminates the need for an intake fan


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 15, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Say you have a fan that is 200cfm and its for exhaust and its in a completely sealed tent that is 30 cubic feet. A fan moving tht much air in a sealed room creates a suction where the intake hole is just like an intake fan sucks air into the tent. By having that suction created by the exhaust fan it eleminates the need for an intake fan


Makes sense now, thanks


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 15, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Say you have a fan that is 200cfm and its for exhaust and its in a completely sealed tent that is 30 cubic feet. A fan moving tht much air in a sealed room creates a suction where the intake hole is just like an intake fan sucks air into the tent. By having that suction created by the exhaust fan it eleminates the need for an intake fan


what about the filtered air for intake?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

hi everyone ..thanks for subscribing and i hope we have fun.
wow,, mr.2shim.. i never thought about the intake fan like that before..my 4 inch intake fan always seems to ruffle feathers.. no one quite explained it like you did which makes puurrrfect sence to me now.. dont you think that fresh incoming air is important.. but hell if you guys dont use one, screw it im not either.
ahhahahha, i know about the seed thingy.. wierd start here. i promise it will get better...hang on...
Doc


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

subbed be rude not to lol....


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

Waterfarmville, yah, another wacky DAT adventure!!! subscribbled in.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm in......


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone ..thanks for subscribing and i hope we have fun.
> wow,, mr.2shim.. i never thought about the intake fan like that before..my 4 inch intake fan always seems to ruffle feathers.. no one quite explained it like you did which makes puurrrfect sence to me now.. dont you think that fresh incoming air is important.. but hell if you guys dont use one, screw it im not either.
> ahhahahha, i know about the seed thingy.. wierd start here. i promise it will get better...hang on...
> Doc


I tapped all the seams of my tent, otherwise it wasn't air tight. I now have a nice suction at my intake port created by the exhaust fan. It sucks up paper if it's close enough.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking forward to watching this! Someday, I will grow indoor; and I hope to know how before I even take a crack at it!  The hydro should be interesting to watch Amber, seeing the crazy fast growth is going to be exciting . Subbed of course


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 17, 2011)

Very exciting, Doctor. Subbed for sure.


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 17, 2011)

Interested for sure....damn should've drilled some holes in my waterfarm like yours


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

hi everyone, thanks for being here. 
i am presently letting the waterfarm run on its own for a week as SCOTTYBALLS suggested. 
kriz,shims.. do you think i have enough holes in the bottom of the pot? 

I cleaned out the pot once already and it was quite dirty. i found proping the pot up on a bucket allowed for easier drainage of the res.
i hope i have enough room now between the pot and the light. do you guys place your pot up on something as well. i will take a pix tonite.. please let me know what you think .. thanks for your help. 
have a nice day
Ambz


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone, thanks for being here.
> i am presently letting the waterfarm run on its own for a week as SCOTTYBALLS suggested.
> kriz,shims.. do you think i have enough holes in the bottom of the pot?
> 
> ...


Hey Amber, attached a pic of my bucket post hole drilling. Looks pretty similar to yours.

Couple things. I would try to straighten up some of those bends in your ducting. Perhaps compacting the ducts where you can and repositioning some of your gear. Each of those bends can severely decrease airflow.

With regard to that hydroton. Wash it! Then wash it again! Several weeks into my grow, before the screen was down and the plant was too large, I would often check my lower reservoir. I would be shocked at the amount of sediment that would continue to build up. Spray dem pebbles. Get rough with them. Then throw them back in that waterfarm and run it for as long as you can before starting your grow.

This is going to be a great grow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Kriznarf, its a pleasure to have you here in this first waterfarm grow journal with me. I look up to you, SHimmy, Dayzt, Scottyballs, Ottermonkey and other watefarmers out there as inspiration and guidance.
Thanks also for posting that picuture.It is very helpful. I will surly drill more holes now knowing what it should look like and the advice on really washing them hydroton pebs.. nice call...

Please check out this picture of my set up.. i adjusted the ducting (just shoved it in the tent binders, should prob cut it, ehh?) 
and with the pot on this here bucket ..from the pot to the light i have approx 32 inches.. will this be sufficent space for plant height? if not do you have any other suggestions for what to place the pot on.. have a rockin day folks!

My new Blue Lab PPM meter and my temp/hum reader.
I have EC, 500ppm and 700ppm unit selections on this bad boy..
Should i keep my unit reader at 700ppm?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I have 22" from bucket to light. Either that or 26" You should be fine. Why do you have your waterfarm elevated so high? Ease of refilling I assume. Mine is only 2" from the ground, it isn't easy to drain it but I came up with a clever little system.


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm 3.5 weeks into my first WF grow and the plant growth is insane. link in my sig


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 18, 2011)

i'll be tagging along


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I think I have 22" from bucket to light. Either that or 26" You should be fine. Why do you have your waterfarm elevated so high? Ease of refilling I assume. Mine is only 2" from the ground, it isn't easy to drain it but I came up with a clever little system.


high shimsters, yes my first attempt at emptying the res.. i was dumbfounded at how to empty the res .. so this bump up on the this particular bucket i had was my solution. Can you tell me about your clever little system.lol?
OOOWTtt .... amber frankenstien


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 18, 2011)

Since it's only 2" off the ground. I take an empty gallon jug and use that, I lay the jug on it's side and when it's about 1/2 way full I empty it into a big pan, do that a few times and it's almost empty. It's pretty difficult to get every little bit out. You have to tip the waterfarm a little to get all of it out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

hmmm , i see , very clever.. i do have concerns with my bucket height.....with my clumbsiness and having the pot up as high as i do. if i knocked the plant over i would be sooooooo upset.. thanks for the imput shimy


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, I think my waterfarm is 2.5 inches up, maybe 3. I just drain it into an empty seedling tray. Long and flat. Totally does the job.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

Another sub'er. 
Nice setup, DAT!


"_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again_."


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Could you not create a syphone effect with a hose? May require something to start the sucking process, but as long as the container it's emptying into is lower then gravity will do all the work, you just need to give it a suck to help it on it's way.

I made a real school boy error the other day and overwatered 3 of my dogs that were in a tray, christ knows what I was thinking but the next thing I know water and soil are pouring over the edge of the tray down the freaking walls and I am like, fuk me if I lift this off the top shelf the whole lot is just going to spill over everything, so I jammed a hose in it and started sucking like a 2 dollar hooker. Has anyone else sucked dirty nute laced coco water through a hose before. I can tell ya it ain't nice, lol. I got the tray drained though...I think I have pretty much fucked 3 of the DOGs though....was having a moment is all!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good dr amber been lookin at runnin multiple waterfarms for a bit for the lazyness of it lol so ill be keeping tabs on this grow!! Subbed up and watching carefully 
chedz!!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's what I use to move liquids. Works really well and you can get one on eBay for around 20 bucks.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok i'm in Amber, and this time i mean it! I have NO idea why my sub for your last journal didn't go through but either way i missed it. The set up looks fat though! I see some nice lumatek ballasts in there and some craaaaazy ventilation system goin on! This should be a pretty fat grow. Might give a waterfarm a go next time round. Sub'd nd double sub'd.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey Dr.Amber Frankenstien, im glad that i found this thread  I ve always to start hydro it will be waterfarm ! first fo all you have a nice grow tent...im gonna watch and learn from you...

subbed and +rep

happy growing and peace

666


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Its a pleasure to have you all here with me.. I have MASSIVE MASSIVE MASSIVE RESPECT for everyone that has subbed to this journal thus far making this a really really amazing for me..I hope that i can produce for you all.. I will try my best!
Thanks again, for all the great ideas and suggestions, product information.. Dropa, shim, Kriz, DST..(man i feel for ya mate) .... (2 dollar hooker...hahahahha you had me laughing dstie, good one!!!!! i like how you can find humor in even the worst of situations.. i admire that)RIP DOGGIE DOGS.
hello to everyone new that i havent chatted with yet..i appreciate your interest and support and any helpful advise, positive constructive critisim is welcome.

Im going to attempt to get my 6in Heavy ass exhaust fan up on my cieling tonight to get the ducting straighter.. this is a task i have been dreading but I need to step up to the plate and do this.. watch this space.. 
I ordered my new oscillting fan and washing the fuck out of the pebbles. 
Got my new airpump at PETSMART(thanks shimsters for that)
will be drilling more holes in the bottom of the pot .. again awesome feedback from dayzt, kriz) 
take it easy
dr. amber frankenstien..


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad things are moving along nicely amber. Any idea on strain yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey ambz subbed!

I run my fan on a loop aswell so my extract drags in freash air through some ductin i have runnin outside with no fan conected works well.


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 19, 2011)

Subbed!! 
I'm starting my waterfarm grow soon. Going to put up a journal too.


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 19, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Subbed!!
> I'm starting my waterfarm grow soon. Going to put up a journal too.


 It's the way to go I think. I'm going to get another one. As for draining has anyone tried a shop vac?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there any1 on here growing with multiple waterfarms was thinkin maybe 16!! Would like to hear from any1 doin this.
Cheds


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there any1 on here growing with multiple waterfarms was thinkin maybe 16!! Would like to hear from any1 doin this.
Cheds


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

hello.
why yes i have decided on a strain, shimmy. I am now patiently awaiting its precious arrival from Holland. its called....( i love this name) 
DEEP BLUE​it's a very very very special strain created from a genius gardener... you might have seen around here on RIU..goes by the name dst.. check it out .. its available from the one and only elite strain line at BREEDERS BOUTIQUE
(http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique)
so this is a very Indica strain delivering a fukin amazing high.. the smell and taste is unbelievably exhilarating. I have never smelled herb that smells so good simply burning, its magic. Total body stone...long lasting and very pleasurable.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 20, 2011)

hey Doc , I like the sound of the name of strain DEEP BLUE !!! it should be very interesting to watch her grow ...i checked em out...im not sure if they can deliever to U.S. ??

thanks for sharing. Peace

666


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

so while i sit here waiting for my seed  the nesting process continues...

I keep washing my hydroton pebbels to get the grime off.....
I put a lot more holes into the bottom of my pot....
how does this look guys?


My holes
and
KrizNarf's pot for comparison......



set up fix.. moved the exhaust up on top of the 12/12 tent

View attachment 1847762

new space heater for back of the room



a new oscillating fan



awaiting 2 new timers.. and i think i will be ready to roll..


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Is there any1 on here growing with multiple waterfarms was thinkin maybe 16!! Would like to hear from any1 doin this.
> Cheds


 hey i use eight on a recirculating system with their 'texas controller' reservoir. I started them for moms as I do a flood and drain system currently, but the waterfarms are so great that I'm thinking about going to them exclusively.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you've just gone ahead and convinced me to include deep blue in my next batch, 1 of 4 different strains hopefully. Glad u got all ur equip in!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 21, 2011)

Make sure to super glue the little piece that goes on the bottom of the drip ring tube. When you have to (i'm sure you will) clean the line because it's clogged, it won't get stuck in the drip ring support tube because it's such a tight fit.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

looking good doc hows things....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2011)

Springtucky..thats a sick set up you have dude.. can you post us a picture..totally wicked.. whats a "TEXAS CONTROLLER" ?????sounds so hmmm. forceful..lol

lilindian.. def get the DEeP BLUE.. you will NOT regret it.. i sware.. its such a groove relaxing peaceful happy high...like herbal heroin...lmao

Mr.shims...Im totally confused. I will really have to think about this.. can i ask you a huge favor. can you post a picture for me about what you are talking about. Im a bit dysfuctional and this sounds mighty important. thanks..and congratulations again on your strawberry diesel waterfarm harverst.

Hi kev.. glad its friday. ready to chill and have fun this weekend and forget about work.. thanks kev. take care


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

u ave fun whens the next trek..missin them nice photos hun...


----------



## Oriah (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello everyone! great looking setup you have Dr. I will definitely be watching this. I just wanted to throw out a couple ideas i had... First is about your waterfarm height. I think you are on the right track with your bucket idea. But it just needs to be shorter. If your crafty at all, it would be real easy to throw together a wood platform to put her on. You could make it however tall is ideal, as well as wider, so you cant knock her off it. 
Second is about the plastic piece that mr2shim was talking about... i didnt glue mine when i first used my waterfarms. And when my tube got clogged and i had to pull the drip ring tube out, those little pieces fell off and were not easy to get back. Happend to me 3 times before i glued them. But... its mainly because the outer tube is so tight in the bucket hole. In hindsight, you could bore/drill that hole out a little bigger, so the tubes slide easy threw. I also saw a thread where someone replaced the bigger outer tube with a piece of thicker pvc pipe. Same idea. 
Anyway, just wanted to throw those two ideas out there. They may or may not be whats best. Good luck on this one though man. I think you could get some SIC yields with this. 
-Live Love
Oriah


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Springtucky..thats a sick set up you have dude.. can you post us a picture..totally wicked.. whats a "TEXAS CONTROLLER" ?????sounds so hmmm. forceful..lol
> 
> lilindian.. def get the DEeP BLUE.. you will NOT regret it.. i sware.. its such a groove relaxing peaceful happy high...like herbal heroin...lmao
> 
> ...


The piece I circled. It always gets stuck in the bigger tube. Glue it to the tube it's connected to but do NOT glue the airline.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Holmes, I also want a fan that is called Holmes, sounds very friendly! Peace, DST


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Springtucky..thats a sick set up you have dude.. can you post us a picture..totally wicked.. whats a "TEXAS CONTROLLER" ?????sounds so hmmm. forceful..lol
> 
> lilindian.. def get the DEeP BLUE.. you will NOT regret it.. i sware.. its such a groove relaxing peaceful happy high...like herbal heroin...lmao
> 
> ...


 I'll actually get a new picture update for you with my moms. I bought this whole set up for 100 bucks!!! The Texas (where the men are men and so aren't the women) Controller is an upgrade they offered its like an 18 gal reservoir with float valve.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo amber, get one of these for your bucket.
Powerheads, for aquariums.
Ask any fish keeper worth his salt,
and they'll tell you that those bubble making contraptions
are useless shit.

2x 55g Powerheads, in a 40g tank.
Shows you how much the companies
lie about workload.

Happy fish


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey there babe - sorry I'm late! Almost ready to get 'er started?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

hi Dayzt.can i give you a big warm welcome.. thanks for being here..your not late..right on time...im really glad your here to help me through this... its going to be so challenging for me.
Yes, i am almost ready. Im waiting on the DEEP BLUE seed.. its flyin here right now .....
I have been washing the fuk out of the pebbles and they are still so dirty...and then i need to find a little booster for the pot to go on...
a couple timers that have been ordered and on the way.. 
Its funny the waterfarm tent is all powered up with my intake, exhause and light coollng fan running right through the tent into my other tent where my 12/12 girls are...it should be perfecto timing though as far as sharing my MH bulb sharing.. i will be taking it out of the 12/12 tent next week and putting it right into the waterfarm tent... i am hoping i get the seed this week..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

mr. shimmy, hi there, thank you so very much for the wondrful diagram of where i should glue the inside tube... i have Gorilla Glue so i will be using that.. Should i glue the entire tube all the way down the side?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

yo kev..got them pix comin your way soon dude

Oriah, thank you for the wonderful suggestions and advice. Those are really intersting ideas and cool solutions to problems. I would love to see some pictures of your waterfarms. Its very nice to have you here with us. 

CI..you have got to have the most bizarre posts.. can you send me some shishkoobuds..oh my fuckin god...you will never believe what my husband just said to me.. "Dr,amber Trichome please report to the growing room with a 6 inch condom....lmao... hes insane...

ok where was i..lol


----------



## ohmy (Oct 23, 2011)

subed for the show doc,.that set up is on my wish list.Good luck......OhMy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> I'll actually get a new picture update for you with my moms. I bought this whole set up for 100 bucks!!! The Texas (where the men are men and so aren't the women) Controller is an upgrade they offered its like an 18 gal reservoir with float valve.


Hey mon.. looks toallly rad.. more pictures fur sur dude!!!!!!! what a steall $100!!!!!!!!!!!Texas is a party state!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> hey Doc , I like the sound of the name of strain DEEP BLUE !!! it should be very interesting to watch her grow ...i checked em out...im not sure if they can deliever to U.S. ??
> 
> thanks for sharing. Peace
> 
> 666


sure you can get em ... they deliver .nice to have you hear sweetie



ohmy said:


> subed for the show doc,.that set up is on my wish list.Good luck......OhMy


awesome to have you here with us ohmy!!!!! very cool indeed.thanks for the good wishes..


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 24, 2011)

The people demand picture updates  heheheheh hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Sorry i dont have anything poppin right now.. here is a bit of eye candy to hold everyone over here for the duration. while UNDER CONSTRUCTION..lol

I frequent this hike quite often because its so pretty and so close to home. I have pictures of this hike in my other journla when i did it back in the spring...Its the lake surrounded by water falls.. the lake was frozen over surrounded by tons of snow..There were even some avalanche shoots i had to trek over to get to back then.....
Here in the fall.. with some really nice bright colors this lake is really a treat to go to....the reflections are trippy and the waterfalls magical...so let me take you on a hike in the Pacific Northwest...have a wonderful day... ambz

eveywhere is water..cascading down from every direction

the trail follows a massive waterfall. This wondeful trail has nice bridges over powerful streams...


the beginning of the trail is all deep green big trees woods
it breaks open evetually exposing nice fall colors and mountain view..


Huge cool leaves everywhere!


at the top of the trail the pretty serene lake. its a cloudy day with fog streamin in from the valley below..waterfalls cascade down the mountain through some remaining snow from the spring and into the lake.



a really cool trail bridges completely around the lake.. we had lunch and a couple lemon skunk joints right at the back of the lake in the picture about
....lets make our way around the lake...lol.....


from our lunch/smoke spot looking back from where the trail came up from..ehehehe


wow, this is so beautiful...i can never capture the magic of this place..ive tried so hard with so many photos but the relections into the lake are overwhelming...







coming bakc down the trail


on the trail...plenty of water to make our way through.. i love it!!!!!!! 


wow , im glad i got that up here this morning.. 
happy gardening and medicating..
have a terrific work week 
take care.... amberooster


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely pics of the country Ambers. Was that a recent hike, looks very Autumn-esque. Poor Maple leave has Black Spot fungus on it....had that on my potatoes this year.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks 
dST
yeah 
that was yesterday
i get those spots on my potatoes as well. do you grow potatoes as well? how are the avacodes doing?
haahahahah, its just about 420 for ya mate.. lucky bastard.. i wonder if your at the GA .. oh no the wall....hahahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Luckily not staring at the wall today, lmfao.....

But I am having a 420 Casey Jones as I type. Here's some erl pr0n for your thread....yummy.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful pics doc! I wish I had someone to go on hikes like that with, seems like I never get out. I just love what the weather changes of coming winter do to our surroundings. Fall and spring are my favorite seasons, seeing (even though I have allergies lol). Looks like you had a great weekend, hopefully the work week is just as good. 

On a side note i think I've finally convinced my family to adopt a new dog . Have a good day everyone


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 24, 2011)

In for this one...and I need to move to the pacific northwest....


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 24, 2011)

Where do you live Amber? Can we trade places? There is nothing that beautiful around here. It's all flat.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 24, 2011)

Its like the place i go to smoke sometimes lol looks better than words can say rep+


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

wow, what cool replys this morning. That is such a cool pix DST! so yummy looking.. can you teach me how to make it one day?
Thanks everyone for the posts...they really cheered me up..! Monday morning bluess.on a dark gloomy rainy PNW morn... i
I live in the seattle area.. washington state is a very very beautiful place. The mountains here are heavenly...
MR. Shimmy im sure the country side where you live is pretty, but in a different way.. dont you have beautiful farm land around you and i bet the thunder and lightning storms you get are spectacular! we dont get that here at all.. i miss that a lot.

Hey Brando! you sound well, i hope your vacation was nice... i did have a nice weekend.. YOu will have to show us a picture of your new puppy or doggy when you get it...thats awesome! This is a really cool time of the year, especially in the eastern united states where they get the most amazing show of leaf colors.. i miss that..


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow Amber, as always you come up with some amazing shots of the beautiful wilderness of the PNW. I also wished I lived somewhere like that. I do have plenty of farmland and wooded areas where I live but that can't compare to what is basically in your backyard. 

Thanks for the show n tell. 

Peace.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet PNW pics. Love the pristine water and fall colors.

Hmmmm... Ever come across any grows or "stray" plants out on your hikes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Wow Amber, as always you come up with some amazing shots of the beautiful wilderness of the PNW. I also wished I lived somewhere like that. I do have plenty of farmland and wooded areas where I live but that can't compare to what is basically in your backyard.
> 
> Thanks for the show n tell.
> 
> Peace.


my pleasure to share with such nice people..thanks dropa



Fuzznutz said:


> Sweet PNW pics. Love the pristine water and fall colors.
> 
> Hmmmm... Ever come across any grows or "stray" plants out on your hikes?


hey Fuzzy! thanks, hahaha, ive dropped some "stray" seeds out at a few places.. i need to go back and investigate the growth..ahha, if i can remeber where.. but nah, i have never been so lucky to see a mj plant hiking the mountains around. here... The weather in the mountains on my side..here really dosent lend itself to what the herb needs to grow.. We have like 2 months of summerlike conditions up in the mountains on the West Side of the NOrth Cascades so its just not warm or sunny enough for what she needs... Now Eastern Washington on the other hand.. that would work!!!! California Dreamin Fuzzy..


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Man i WISH i lived somewhere like that.... but no, i have to be stuck in the middle of a concrete jungle...


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice place (and grow of course) but not that fun.

This is how my city looks like 

(pic's having trouble so removed)


----------



## thedude502 (Oct 24, 2011)

new here but im in for this one about to start my waterfarm grow in dec looking to do 8 of them with the texas control but cant wait to see how this goes


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

I know what you mean by only two months of summer there. I've been through there a few times and weather does get interesting. Not to rub it in, but we have 365 days of summer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Man i WISH i lived somewhere like that.... but no, i have to be stuck in the middle of a concrete jungle...


lilindian,i have lived in concrete jungles most of my life dude.. i know what its all about. Philthadephia, Oaktown, San Diego,New York City. Pittsburgh.. i paid my dues and got the fuck out. cuz if i didnt i would have been doomed to a life of hard drugs and crime. So keep your head up and try to find a way out. Peace dude where do you currently reside, if you dont mind me asking.. 


Bluezdude said:


> Very nice place (and grow of course) but not that fun.
> 
> This is how my city looks like


Dude, i cant see your pictures..? do you live in athens , Gorgia or Athens, Greece..lol.. can yu please try again, i would love to see them. I love the ATL


thedude502 said:


> new here but im in for this one about to start my waterfarm grow in dec looking to do 8 of them with the texas control but cant wait to see how this goes


oh the manly Texas Controller, i must say it does sound appealing. I need to find out more info on this system.. can you give me a link.. thanks man


Fuzznutz said:


> I know what you mean by only two months of summer there. I've been through there a few times and weather does get interesting. Not to rub it in, but we have 365 days of summer


fuzzy, is there any good places to go swimming where you live..yeah we could use at least 160 of those bright sunny days over here dude.IT DOES GET DEPRESSSING.. thank god for weed!!!!! ps... we have the highest suicide rate in the whole nation because of the weather. I use a UV box to sit under to keep down the gloomy feeling ... S.A.D..seasonal acute depression runs rapent around here. I even have a vitamin D deficency i have to keep on top of with extra suppliments... its nuts....i like your name fuzzynuts..do they get nice and toasty too in the sunshine? lol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Amber - Good places to swim... The entire Pacific Ocean. Surrounded by 360 of the beautiful turquoise liquid.

I've heard of UV light therapy. Didn't know S.A.D. was that profound up there. Ha, as you said, thank good for weed. Stay healthy so you can get look after the girls.


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 24, 2011)

Hm.. I wonder why you can't see the pic. Anyway, was a picture from the riots  and yeah, that would be Greece. Came here from Brighton UK in 2002 and stayed ever since (tho sometimes I still wonder why!) Quite funny pics comparing with your peaceful setting 
If you want to have a look check out here (http://www.babylonia.gr/folders/news/topika-nea/Media/Photo-Gallery/koinonika-kinimata-koinonikes-antistaseis/ergasiaka-apergies/genikes-apergies/19-20-okt-2011/thessaloniki-19/10/2011.html) some photos from last wednesday.

Anyway, back on topic, I really like the way you've set up both tents. Gave me a few good ideas to try


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 25, 2011)

the picture u drew me arrived this mornin thanks hun..its better in real life than over a computer screen..ill put pics up later...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lilindian,i have lived in concrete jungles most of my life dude.. i know what its all about. Philthadephia, Oaktown, San Diego,New York City. Pittsburgh.. i paid my dues and got the fuck out. cuz if i didnt i would have been doomed to a life of hard drugs and crime. So keep your head up and try to find a way out. Peace dude where do you currently reside, if you dont mind me asking..


Believe me i'm working on it! You've been about eh? Good to hear. I'm stuck slap bang in the middle of london, has its ups and downs, smiles and frowns.... u know..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Amber - Good places to swim... The entire Pacific Ocean. Surrounded by 360 of the beautiful turquoise liquid.
> 
> I've heard of UV light therapy. Didn't know S.A.D. was that profound up there. Ha, as you said, thank good for weed. Stay healthy so you can get look after the girls.


Fuzzy, im going to guess you must live in Hawaii then! I lived there too once for a little while. in Wikiki. it was so sweet. 
I will try my best to stay healthy.. i like to keep active by running, hiking, riding my bike.. i wish i could swim in the beautiful Pacific ocean though, like you can.! or even body board like i use to.. man those were some special dayz.


Bluezdude said:


> Hm.. I wonder why you can't see the pic. Anyway, was a picture from the riots  and yeah, that would be Greece. Came here from Brighton UK in 2002 and stayed ever since (tho sometimes I still wonder why!) Quite funny pics comparing with your peaceful setting
> If you want to have a look check out here (http://www.babylonia.gr/folders/news/topika-nea/Media/Photo-Gallery/koinonika-kinimata-koinonikes-antistaseis/ergasiaka-apergies/genikes-apergies/19-20-okt-2011/thessaloniki-19/10/2011.html) some photos from last wednesday.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I really like the way you've set up both tents. Gave me a few good ideas to try


BLUEzdude. I think those inital pictures you posted are corrupt. Please take them off this journal because i keep getting security pop up blocks.. Thanks.. The link to the most recent pictures you posted were really intense. I hope you didnt get hurt in the riots. I was in a riot once in Berekley California. It was between the homeless people and the University of California. The university wanted to build volley ball courts in the homeless encampment park.. The homelss went ballastic at the notiion and tore up Telegraph ave. I went down to check out the scene and it was amazing. I have never been around such energy in my life.. I had just moved to Cali from Philly at that point.....thats when i first fell in love with the west coast..lmao..your lucky to live in such a beautiful place. If you could post some pictures of you plants with the white rocks and the torquioise ocean that would be so awesome.. Take it easy, stay safe.


kevin murphy said:


> the picture u drew me arrived this mornin thanks hun..its better in real life than over a computer screen..ill put pics up later...


AWESOME! im glad it made it home safely! are you going to get a mat with the frame kev?


lilindian said:


> Believe me i'm working on it! You've been about eh? Good to hear. I'm stuck slap bang in the middle of london, has its ups and downs, smiles and frowns.... u know..


Yeah, ive been around.. seen my ups and downs. i know what its like to struggle. London has some really amazing art and museums.. full of wonderful history and the music has always been so amazing. So many of my favorite bands are from England.. a small country filled with so much creative genius. It was in London fwhere Hendrix was recognized... keep smiling lii!!!


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BLUEzdude. I think those inital pictures you posted are corrupt. Please take them off this journal because i keep getting security pop up blocks.. Thanks.. The link to the most recent pictures you posted were really intense. I hope you didnt get hurt in the riots. I was in a riot once in Berekley California. It was between the homeless people and the University of California. The university wanted to build volley ball courts in the homeless encampment park.. The homelss went ballastic at the notiion and tore up Telegraph ave. I went down to check out the scene and it was amazing. I have never been around such energy in my life.. I had just moved to Cali from Philly at that point.....thats when i first fell in love with the west coast..lmao..your lucky to live in such a beautiful place. If you could post some pictures of you plants with the white rocks and the torquioise ocean that would be so awesome.. Take it easy, stay safe.


Pic removed  As for the pictures you requested, I'm going to post em after the winter. Greece's best time is during the summer anyway


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey amber! I had a scare with the red dragon yesterday. Smoked some and like 20 mins later I passed out and started seizing up according to my friends. Gonna go to the doctor this week I think. Hope you're doing well! the old avi will be missed heheh, maybe I'll find a better one soon. 

PS you've seen a lot of places and cultures, I hope I do that some day. But I get the feeling I'm going to be in Cali for life lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am preparing to construct my waterfarm scrog screen and i need some advice. 
I have seen sevearl scrogs screens on various waterfarms and they all have been constructed differently. 
My question presently is this.
How large are the squares of the screen sopposed to be? From looking at various screens i see some with larger square opeinings than others.
Can you please tell me what size you use and why?
What are the benefits of using larger square openings then smaller. 
Dayzt, if you are reading this i thought you said they should be 3.5 inches each.. is that correct? That seems really large to me.. ??? 

Thank you for your input


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Amber - yeah, I like the screen holes to be in the range of 3 to 3.5 inches. Any smaller and it's a bit tough to pull through some tops once they get the large fans on them up high. I think if you're using smaller holes like with chicken wire for example, you'd need to position the screen much lower in order to get the tops through earlier while they're smaller - but I don't know - the larger holes just seem more versatile to me. Sometimes when it gets tight, you can even put 2 tops in one hole that way. The way my screen is woven (over and under across both ways) it also allows me to push them wider or smaller making it simple move some tops out by pulling the string over so it's not as far to move...(I hope that made sense..lol)

Hope that helps!  I'll have some more pics this weekend of my latest scrogged VK - you'll be able to see more clearly what I mean in those pics!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 25, 2011)

Amber - Here's a pic of my modest screen (pic taken about 2 months ago). Even used hemp cord!! I usually go between 2.5 - 3 inches for hole (square) size. You'll see lots of chicken wire and plastic screening used by people, but use string or twine of some type. You WILL NOT regret it. Much easily to manage and come harvest time, just cut.

I saw Dazs' new screen (very sweet). I drilled straight through the PVC and threaded the string. Same concept more or less. All my screens run on a manually adjusting, locking leg mechanism. I used specialty PVC fittings for the corners and few mid-axis to support a random fan or two above growth.

Those two girls in the pic are abviously in soil (all organic grow this time) and 4-5 weeks from harvest. Waterfarm is vegging something new  now and will be ready for the screen soon.

Enjoy and happy fabricating.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

yea hun im looking for th rite frame and puttinfg it either above my computer in living room or in my grow room...


----------



## wiimb (Oct 26, 2011)

hiya Dr 
just found ya thread and i cant wait till ya set-up and growing, SUBBED!
And to what you said on my sticky, the video i made was the way i very first ade my dwc buckets and still do, BUT now i have added a water pump into the res pumping the water into my hydro-ton and circulating round and around, so yes i can empty my buckets with the pump but i cant see in my buckets unless i open them.
Here is what my buckets are like now 
Hope that answered what you said


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

looking good wiimb...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey Amber - yeah, I like the screen holes to be in the range of 3 to 3.5 inches. Any smaller and it's a bit tough to pull through some tops once they get the large fans on them up high. I think if you're using smaller holes like with chicken wire for example, you'd need to position the screen much lower in order to get the tops through earlier while they're smaller - but I don't know - the larger holes just seem more versatile to me. Sometimes when it gets tight, you can even put 2 tops in one hole that way. The way my screen is woven (over and under across both ways) it also allows me to push them wider or smaller making it simple move some tops out by pulling the string over so it's not as far to move...(I hope that made sense..lol)
> 
> Hope that helps!  I'll have some more pics this weekend of my latest scrogged VK - you'll be able to see more clearly what I mean in those pics!


HI DZT..thanks for the wonderful break down and procedures to follow... Yes that does make sence. I did check out your VK...FUCKIN MIND BLOWING!!! again.. exellent exellent love it!


Fuzznutz said:


> Amber - Here's a pic of my modest screen (pic taken about 2 months ago). Even used hemp cord!! I usually go between 2.5 - 3 inches for hole (square) size. You'll see lots of chicken wire and plastic screening used by people, but use string or twine of some type. You WILL NOT regret it. Much easily to manage and come harvest time, just cut.
> 
> I saw Dazs' new screen (very sweet). I drilled straight through the PVC and threaded the string. Same concept more or less. All my screens run on a manually adjusting, locking leg mechanism. I used specialty PVC fittings for the corners and few mid-axis to support a random fan or two above growth.
> 
> ...


haha, thanks fuzzy.. happy fabricating..hahaha.. that didnt happen....l i did my frame which i will post pictures of here in a few . it was very difficult for me. But .. i got it done, it fits and im pretty excited about getting the string on next.. i think that will be a lot more fun than making the frame. Your frame is really awesome. I hope to make one as professional and well crafter as that in the future. I thought working with wood would be easy because its familiar to me.. as i have made frames in the past.. but they were Canvas STretcher frames for paintings ...which were so much easier than this one. The reason being with this frame i wanted to use thin light wood instead of 2 by 4's. Using the thinner, lighter wood created new issues for the corner supports that i had to figure out.. then my measurements were wrong. I had to take the frame apart a few times and cut it back down to fit properly. Just really dumb construction moves.. I didnt plan it out proplerly.. oh well.. Thank you for your input, advice, suggestion and cool picture. It looks like your a very talented gardener and fabricator! 


kevin murphy said:


> yea hun im looking for th rite frame and puttinfg it either above my computer in living room or in my grow room...


That made me laugh really hard.. ..hahah...you tripped me out there kev.. good one dude!


wiimb said:


> hiya Dr
> just found ya thread and i cant wait till ya set-up and growing, SUBBED!
> And to what you said on my sticky, the video i made was the way i very first ade my dwc buckets and still do, BUT now i have added a water pump into the res pumping the water into my hydro-ton and circulating round and around, so yes i can empty my buckets with the pump but i cant see in my buckets unless i open them.
> Here is what my buckets are like now
> Hope that answered what you said


HI Wiimbly, Wow im honored that you are subbing to my journal here. I admire your hands on innovative approach to DWC.., im still a bit confused i must admit.. do you use that tube in your photo to empty the old water from the bottom bucket as well as feed the water? With the waterfarm bucket there is a blue tube which show the amount of water in the bottom bucket. That same tube is used to empty the old water and add new..its only used for that. take it easy wiiimbly



kevin murphy said:


> looking good wiimb...


sure is!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 29, 2011)

It's all good Amb. Use what's available to you or what you're comfortable with. Although I prefer PVC, I'm putting together a cedar wood frame for a future grow. Going to steal Kraz's clamp idea so I don't have to build an adjustable leg mechanism. I may even construct a bottom cedar shelf to elevate WF. Thought being, I'll get extra pest protection with the cedar. Hey, EVERY little bit helps.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

SCROG FRAME 
this is just the beginning..... i am going to funkifize this here frame ..watch this space.. this is just the begiining!  




FAR from perfect but hey, she will have some serious personality and character when im done with her! she is really BIG!!!


Found the proper clamps to hold her UP!!!



This is how i secured the corners....i used these on both sides of the frame.



on a side note... this is what i came up with to try to hold that tube in place..what do you think? am i crazy?.. lmao.. ok skip that question... what do you think? 


I still have to paint the frame and get the string on.. I sure am glad i did the frame before I got the girl popping in the tent.
I continue to clean the pebbles.. man they are dirty.. Happy Halloween!! 
Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 29, 2011)

Right on girl... Looks excellent. Great idea with the corners. Hey, if you don't want to glue the tub pieces together you can just change out with a larger diameter piece of PVC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Right on girl... Looks excellent. Great idea with the corners. Hey, if you don't want to glue the tub pieces together you can just change out with a larger diameter piece of PVC


hey there fuzzynuts.! thanks. Should i gule that one other piece...the brown 3 way piece(located in the picture lower right bottom) to the clamped tube as well?


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Halloween amber! Going to any parties this weekend? I bet you're one of the households that goes all out and has some plan to scare the shit out of young trick or treaters coming to your door lol! Anyways I should prob go to bed now I have work in like 4 hours lolol


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 30, 2011)

Post 420! Had to do it when I saw 419 lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

lol...new update on my thread hun...


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 30, 2011)

uhh, you don't suppose to glue the white tube to the brown tube! You suppose to glue the brown piece that connects to the white tube together! That little brown piece that goes on the BOTTOM of the white tube. You don't have to glue down the T that connects the drip ring to the white tube.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry i dont have anything poppin right now.. here is a bit of eye candy to hold everyone over here for the duration. while UNDER CONSTRUCTION..lol
> 
> I frequent this hike quite often because its so pretty and so close to home. I have pictures of this hike in my other journla when i did it back in the spring...Its the lake surrounded by water falls.. the lake was frozen over surrounded by tons of snow..There were even some avalanche shoots i had to trek over to get to back then.....
> Here in the fall.. with some really nice bright colors this lake is really a treat to go to....the reflections are trippy and the waterfalls magical...so let me take you on a hike in the Pacific Northwest...have a wonderful day... ambz
> ...


That looks amazing. I hope i find some places anywhere near as pretty as that when i am in that neck of the woods, or there abouts.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know where to looks, the pics fo everyones avatars...Nice frame Ambs. Good luck with the funkifizing. 

D


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Amber .. im subbed .. hope i can get some tips from you and your friends on here for my own attempt at the water farm ... im going to try and have a go at growing Dog Kush in mine once i got it set up


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm Sub..Dr Amber Looking Forwards To A Wild And Whacky Grow Journal=Rep's .Peace Out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Amber .. im subbed .. hope i can get some tips from you and your friends on here for my own attempt at the water farm ... im going to try and have a go at growing Dog Kush in mine once i got it set up


Hello Robert! I will try my best to help you on your way as well. Let me know if you have any questions i will gladly try to help. Here is a very important manual that you should download and read over. SCOTTYBALLS is looked up to by so many for his waterfarming skills. I will be following this manual myself. 
Hahah, The DOG kush..you say..I was going to do that with this waterfarm but thought better after DST told me about how i wuld have to pick off its balls..lol.I have a DOG seed burning in my wallet but need to read up on how to grow her a little more. I would love to see you grow the DOG WAterfarm style! 


So here is an image of the SCOTTYBALLS waterfarm manual. Let me know if you have any probs finding it online and I can find you the link. He does also have a journal floating around on RIU.
Im glad to have you here Robbie and i hope i dont dissapoint.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Brandon,, Happy Halloween to you as well. we actually pretend like we aint home for the rotten bratty neighborhood kids..stinkin trouble makers they are...Lights out and into the garage for fun and good times..maybe a party but it sucks that Halloween fell on a Monday this year..I hope your feeling better. ... i will hopefully be doing a Halloween Post with cool videos and pictures on my 12/12 journal so check it out tomorrow if you have time ..take it easy 

Mr. Shim. oh i see ..ok.. thanks for the heads up...i thought my idea was a little off.. it didnt work anyway.. popped right apart.

HI Tipsy! are you coming to the PNW then? it would be fun to go hiking with you and blaze it up..I know all the killerest hikes round here. take it easy mate.

D'st . thanks for the compliment on my sexy frame and avitar.ahahah

Hi The Dawg, woof woof thanks for the rep. glad your here for some wild fun.i hope you dont bite.

Happy Halloween..check out my 12/12 journal for a Halloween Post ...some tricks and treats!!! take care everyone.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll def be checking out your thread tomorrow! Can always make time for that lol. I like to drive around near dusk and try to swoop peoples fresh candy bowls lol, I bring a friend to go grab them and then he just dumps them in my trunk! the last few years we got so much candy we didn't know what to do with it lol . I'll take a pic this year lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

happy halloween...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

If i actually knew where the pcn strictly was i might be able to answer, but i'm heading to vancouver and whistler but when the ski seasons close up i'll still have 6 months odd on my work visa so figure i'll scrape something together and travel out a bit. Are you a yankee doodle dandy, or a friendly Canadian?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey girl, I am subbed!!!! Looks awesome


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 1, 2011)

Been a little while. Hope that setup is going well, Amber! Been slogging my way through my new space as well. Made some great progress last night getting the ducting all together and mounting the light/ballast. Almost there! Do you have your beans yet? When do you think you'll be germing (if you haven't already)?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

love how u got all the little tools u need for the job, like that mini G clamp! haha. I could do with one of those....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

hi everyone.. thanks for the nice comments and posts.. 
no Kriz.. im hoping i get the seed today.. any day now. i cant wait.. im glad things are going smoothly with your upgrades!

just a note here for myself .... what i might be expecting with the DEEP BLue.. credits. DST
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-144.html#post6560861

another importanat note to myself.. .. how to place the seed in the hydroton.. credits DayzT
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/481536-nirvana-ice-400w-waterfarm.html#post6546058


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

!!!!LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!MY DEEP BLUE SEEDS!!!!!!
IM GERMINATING TONITE...LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!​
JUST LOOK AT THIS STELLAR PACKAGING!

The magical little seeds....
and some beads and green string to make a nice necklace.. ive never recieved seeds packaged this way before.  ahh which one should i pick? ennie meanie miney moe...lol....Thanks Breeders Boutique


And here we have Rochelle.. the new Breeders Boutique Model sporting some DEEP BLUE F3 seeds and a beautiful bead necklace.....

The Bible (SCOTTYBALLS WATERFARM MANUAL) says to germinate in a wet papertowel in a plastic baggie until it gets a 1/2 inch tap root....this here little seed is going to be a MONSTER!!!!

 this video is pretty trippy .. i love the end when the seed cracks, you see the tap root and it grows into a beautiful plant!! 
[youtube]dbvxALFWvHs[/youtube]


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 2, 2011)

Amb - Beans from SoS? If so, I like their stealth idea. Package actually looks like a bead necklace kit. Inventive and should throw off lazy customs inspectors.

Oh, and keep an eye on the Blue for hermie (balls)


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

hows u hun when u cracking them purple wrecks hun...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the necklace and model Ambs!!! Great stuff.

These seeds come direct from Breeders Boutique, Although you can buy them as well from Sea of Seeds.

If you order from SoS they have a stealth option that is very ingenious, but you pay extra for that.

The Deep Blue is a regular seed cross with Deep Purple and Livers (also known as "Blues" in the UK) The Livers is a clone only Northern Lights that was initially selected from a seed pack back in 1989 from Sensi Seeds (NL1 as far as I am aware). This has been kept going in the clone only form since then and is now available in these crosses. There should be no Herm traits (perhaps this is another strain,,,Blue Drema may be??)

Anyway, there is always the chance that there could be a male Ambs so best not grow a monster to find out it's a Man Monster!!!!!




Fuzznutz said:


> Amb - Beans from SoS? If so, I like their stealth idea. Package actually looks like a bead necklace kit. Inventive and should throw off lazy customs inspectors.
> 
> Oh, and keep an eye on the Blue for hermie (balls)


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Amber congrats on the seeds!!!!! I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for clarification D. Yeah, I may have confused that with another similar strain... Thought I'd read about heavy herm traits on the Deep Blue. I like your explanation better. 

Haven't gone the SoS route. I'll have to check out their stealth. Too many beans getting popped by customs over here!! Fawkers!!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

I definitely think it's another Blue as we have only released the Deep Blue recently and there have been a quite a few test grows and all have been regular. No one has reported anything back to us. There are so many names these days it's hard to tell lol.

A friend told me about a pack he got from SoS and they really have quite a cool thing going (not to be mentioned on line of course wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more!)

Take it easy Fuzznutz, off to make a jegoint.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I hope your having a really fun Friday. Im enjoying the day by relaxing a bit drawing and fuckin off in my garage stoned listening to Quadriphenia, The Who..
can you see the real me? lolCAN YOU?hahah

My deep blue seed is germinating, the tap root is just bearly making "its" way out. 

Has anyone ever grown plants and after sexing them transplanted them to the waterfarm unit? 
I am looking for an inexpensive clever way to do this. Im sure one of you brilliant growers out there can help me out with this one! Thanks 

Take Care
Happy Gardening and Medicatiing
DAT


----------



## wiimb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Amber cant wait till you get growing 
New grow https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/483763-legend-strain-panama-wiimbs-dwc.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

subbed Wiimb............i got this off your thread......thanks for all the helpful info.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/483763-legend-strain-panama-wiimbs-dwc.html#post6574200


----------



## wiimb (Nov 4, 2011)

dr.amber trichome said:


> subbed wiimb............i got this off your thread......thanks for all the helpful info.


your very welcome!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

im subd and watching the ride


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

Transplanted from which medium and what size are the plants and their root masses?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Transplanted from which medium and what size are the plants and their root masses?


HI TTT, i think i just figured out a way.. i want to grow them up in hydroton until i can sex them then transfer to my waterfarm bucket.. 
im thinking if i do this like wiimbly did somehow in my phototron, it might work.. or i might just have to make a set up like wiimb has..
I need to keep the plant size down...if i want to get at least 3 unknown sexed girls in there....so short and stocky like my 12/12 from seed girls right now.. i have just been able to sex them out and it was at 26 days and they were still pretty small.. what do you think?

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/483763-legend-strain-panama-wiimbs-dwc.html#post6574200


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in the middle of a joint so hang tight, what comes next could be totally whack 

From my experience, it really depends how long you need to veg for which would determine the manner in which you were going ot do it if transplanting to a waterfarm was the aim. I've found with DWC buckets that the roots will grow through the netpot fairly rapidly, they're in search of that reservoir. If you are able to transplant at this point, that's great, but if you need to let them go further it oculd potentially prove problematic.

Personally, i would stay clear of DWC for veg, and rather build a small ebb and flow table. The idea would be to add an extra bucket to it though. So instead of having your bucket and your reservoir and the gubbins, you add a second bucket into the first one, but one that is HEAVILY holey for all the roots to grow out of, like in the waterfarm bucket, and then you can veg for as long as you like and roots will stay in the bucket, then come transplant, you lift the holey bucket up, plant, and just plop that into the waterfarm. All roots will have grow inside this bucket but once out of the constricting outer bucket can now grow out the holes

I guess that's more one of those long term options. Look at me and my creativity go, zooom. I think my mind went so fast i jsut started waffling about somehting not really what you were after haha  When you have a good idea, take a step back and make it that little bit gooderer.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 5, 2011)

hi amber , iv also been thinking about this for when i transfer to the water farm , my idea im going to do is a mini style hempy bucket , a yogart pot or party cup filled with perlite or small clay pebbles , make a small hole in the pot/cup and grow it mini hempy style then im hoping i can easily eithor remove the plant and roots from the pot/cup and transplant or make loads of holes in the cup/pot and use it as a makeshift net pot kinda idea .... 

well thats my idea anyhow lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey ambz an crew!

I was kinda thinkin about this subject aswell when i was ponderin about doin a waterfarm grow the other day................while i was stoned sat there thinkin im came up with maybe usin a large rockwool cube with some black plastic around the side and the bottom open then veg in that for some weeks the take off the plastic and put it stright in the pebbles in the farm?????????
just a thought!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2011)

hmmmm, thank you for all your creative solutions and thoughts on this transplant matter..... i will not be taking any of these ideas into concideration..
haha.. only joking.. I think they are all really great ideas! but it is really hysterical that all of you were completely stoned outta your minds when coming up with these ideas!! 
getting high stimulates creativity..if you have any more suggestions please let me know! 
Peace
amber


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

Well speaking as a bloke, plan b is normally just mash it with a hammer till it works.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello Robert! I will try my best to help you on your way as well. Let me know if you have any questions i will gladly try to help. Here is a very important manual that you should download and read over. SCOTTYBALLS is looked up to by so many for his waterfarming skills. I will be following this manual myself.
> Hahah, The DOG kush..you say..I was going to do that with this waterfarm but thought better after DST told me about how i wuld have to pick off its balls..lol.I have a DOG seed burning in my wallet but need to read up on how to grow her a little more. I would love to see you grow the DOG WAterfarm style!
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Amber , hope all is well with you , well ive got the waterfarm up and running and i have Scottyballs guide  i decided against the dog after reading what you said and after hearing quite a few people say the same , i have opted for las's lemon pheno i had veggin instead, she has been in her new home for a few hours now and looking happy , i have just made and fitted my scrog screen aswell so it seems im on track and doing well  !


----------



## burrr (Nov 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey ambz an crew!
> 
> I was kinda thinkin about this subject aswell when i was ponderin about doin a waterfarm grow the other day................while i was stoned sat there thinkin im came up with maybe usin a large rockwool cube with some black plastic around the side and the bottom open then veg in that for some weeks the take off the plastic and put it stright in the pebbles in the farm?????????
> just a thought!



sounds cool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2011)

YOU GUYS ARE BLOWING MY MIND UP!!!!!WOW WOW WOW
what creative ideas! 
Robbie i am soooo excited for you growing the legendary las fingerez SLH in a waterfarm...the clone will NOT die! lol.. and your all set up and running the waterfarn already...you move fast boy..damn. and you have your scrog screen made already too! im super impressed with your initiative, motivation and focus.. wow Robbie .. thats very cool... 
I was just working on my scrog screen. I have it painted in some funky colors and im adding some cool shiney stickers .. one step at a time. ......

Mr. Burr, Hello, welcome to my waterfarm journal..Your picture is really fascinating to me. What in the world is going on there? I am not at all familiar with that kind of set up .. rock wool for vegging? Did you build that yurself..?? wuld you be so kind as to foward your design manual to me ? it looks like a winner..really sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 6, 2011)

quick question for you waterfarmers out there....I have an eight bucket recirculating system and was wondering how far up the water level goes. I may need to replace something because the water is filling up past where the top bucket drops in. So if I put bucket in too quickly it pushed water up and out of the lower buckets.


----------



## burrr (Nov 6, 2011)

Most water farmers shoot for a 1" gap between water and top basket. It's been working well for me.


----------



## burrr (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YOU GUYS ARE BLOWING MY MIND UP!!!!!WOW WOW WOW
> 
> Mr. Burr, Hello, welcome to my waterfarm journal..Your picture is really fascinating to me. What in the world is going on there? I am not at all familiar with that kind of set up .. rock wool for vegging? Did you build that yurself..?? wuld you be so kind as to foward your design manual to me ? it looks like a winner..really sweet, thanks for sharing.



Don't have any diagrams, so let me explain. I have my buckets hooked up to a remote res, the level of the water stays about an inch below the basket. I add bubblers to each bucket. 3 times per day I pump fresh cool nutes through the buckets, raising the water level in each bucket almost to the top while pumping. My roots live in the 6" rockwool block and hydroton, and when they out grow that they have a DWC bucket to expand into.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

THE SEED HAS BEEN PLACED!
and in a very precarious place. i aint going to stress about this grow BUT i hope that we dont have an earthquake here in PNW in the next couple days or so .. cuz if we do i can kiss this seed goodbye..lmao.. its situated between the pebbles pretty deep if one of the side wall pebbles falls on it , im fucked. fingers crossed. I will be spraying this baby down (exuse me while i do bong hit of lemon skunk )
quite often to keep her alive. 
I am cranking my dehumidifer, lights are scheduled to go on at HIGH noon to 6 am for 18/6 with my MH bulb on 360 watts.. 

I love this song by MONSTER MAGNEt.. i can relate to the lyrics.. talkin about mescaline and the swamps of New Jersey...lol


[youtube]92FFtL_6TLc[/youtube] 



ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

looking forward to the grow...let there be bud......and lots of em...


----------



## wiimb (Nov 6, 2011)

Horray the seed has been planted


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

aaaaaaaaah, slight problem now.. i saw the seed had tilted upward and the root stickin straight up. so i took some tweezers to try to grab the root tip to turn it over...lmao..it was like playing the game 'OPERATION' does anyone remembber that game? Its this weird looking clown patient with a nose that lights up if you accidently hit the side of wall when trying to remove pieces of his body with tweezers.. anyway,,, i loved that game and i guess i wanted to play again..lol
the nose would have def gone off in this case. I chopped off the very tail end of the tap root... i wonder what will happen next. Well in skeptical at this point so i will watch it the next couple days..

In the mean time, to answer your question keving murphy, I will be germinating 2 purple wrecks and 2 more deep blue in case this seedling dont make its.. 
well back to the garden and heavy medication..lol..


----------



## 400aZip (Nov 6, 2011)

uh oh! i guess thats why I dont use tweezers when messing with seedlings. my hands are no where near steady enough lol I just wash my hands really well and be easyyy with it. I hope its okay, i think it will be.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 6, 2011)

Operation was unreal 
i had to flip Panama over as well she rooted upside down


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 6, 2011)

burrr said:


> Most water farmers shoot for a 1" gap between water and top basket. It's been working well for me.


 how do you seem to regulate that? could it be the float valve?


----------



## phxfire (Nov 6, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Say you have a fan that is 200cfm and its for exhaust and its in a completely sealed tent that is 30 cubic feet. A fan moving tht much air in a sealed room creates a suction where the intake hole is just like an intake fan sucks air into the tent. By having that suction created by the exhaust fan it eleminates the need for an intake fan


Agreed... 

If the exhuast faan is on 24 hours a day there is no need for an intake fan... The ex fan will suck air from out side the tent... I would just open up a flap and get rid of the intake fan... And keep a carbon filter over the flap to filter incoming air....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

Due to the mishap with the seed earlier today, I opted to go the rockwool route. Thanks Dropa for your help. 
THank you mr. BURR .. i finally get your set up.. Thanks for posting your pictures they reallly helped me understand how i can get things up and operational with out knowing the sex of my seeds. 

I removed the pebbles one by one .I needed to get to the upside down seed which was buried deep in the hydroton. I picked it up with my gloved hands.lol.. and put it in a ph normalized superthrived enhanced rockwool cube and back into the waterfarm unit.
What a first day at the farm... I am hoping that the extra stress i gave to the seedling ...from snippin the end of its tapp root with make this plant all the much stronger.. wishful thinking anyway.

So check all these pictures out friends.. Things are coming together nicely and im learning so much. Great fun! 


Deep Blue all snuggled up and healing after an accidental decapitation.or maybe just an amputation...hahahaha



Check out the German made power house 600 watt light i just became the proud owner of...with the added blue light spectrum i hope i get extra big buddage.
Larger ROck wool to grow out 4 more seeds im germinating right now.. 
2 Purple Wrecks (peace km)
2 deep Blue (peace BB)
these will be back up incase my DEEPBlue in the waterfarm now turns out to be male. I will be able to chuck one of the other girls in, If i get a girl!
small phat filter
super thrive vitamins for the baby rockwool seeds..




I domed up the seedling to keep it humid for it and keep it from drying out with the intense 360 MH blast


So here is the set up right now.. that is my light hieght
My humidity is so hard to get up even with my humifier..i dont uderstand why.
any comments or suggestions on this set up please feel free to post




i will be working my Flora Nova bloom 




And i painted and added glittery smiley face stickers to my scrog frame. I just need to put on the blue string.










hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! i did, finishing it off listening to Iggy Pop Raw Power, stoned with some lemon skunk.. yummy.. have an awesome work week
take it easy..and dont let em grind you down..


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 7, 2011)

u gunna love hammerhead and nice frame hun..nice work as usual...


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

hahahahaha that sums you up a treat doc, decorating your scrog frame with bright colours and smiley face stickers!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2011)

Spectacular work Ambs. I'm loving the scrog screen frame. Loving the rock wool cube. Loving your tent setup. Hell I guess I just love everything. 

You rock Amber.

Peace.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2011)

I voted your thread terrible due to a lack of pornography. Glittery scrog frames, which i will admit does rather rock, do not count alas


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 7, 2011)

awesome update, doc. love that frame!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the niceness. 
I checked on the seedling this morning, and some great news.. shes digging the dome a set up and is about to burst out of her shell. 
Iam very excited to see how she does this afternoon. and take a picture of her. 
Thanks again everyone for the great suggestions and help.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hmmmm, thank you for all your creative solutions and thoughts on this transplant matter..... i will not be taking any of these ideas into concideration..
> haha.. only joking.. I think they are all really great ideas! but it is really hysterical that all of you were completely stoned outta your minds when coming up with these ideas!!
> getting high stimulates creativity..if you have any more suggestions please let me know!
> Peace
> amber


Hey Doc! Nice setup. I love everything hydro so I'm here for the show too. I guess I'm going to have to research waterfarm, cuz I don't get the concept, but your stuff looks really nice and your seed choice is stellar!

As for the creativity, my hubby kinda groans when I'm smoking a bowl and I go "Hey! You know what??..." cuz it means I've thought up something new and absurd that I'd like him to build for me. He's a good man, he tries real hard... LOL


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

wiimb said:


> Operation was unreal
> i had to flip Panama over as well she rooted upside down


Hmmm...my VK rooted upside down too, but I was too scared to touch it...it took an extra day, but she righted herself and her leaves came out the top of the net cup rather than the bottom. I actually had a tip of root stick out at first, kinda like looking around...but then by the time I came back home 10 hours later, she had turned over and did just fine.


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 7, 2011)

Loving the screen Dr. Hope your seed turns out a beaut!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 7, 2011)

Very Grovey Screen Ms.Amber.Reminds Me Of The Psycadelic Era.And By The Way I Was An Operation Champion


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Doc, good news, glad it survived the earlier kicking, hehe. Hope you and yours is all goody good.

Peace, DST




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the niceness.
> I checked on the seedling this morning, and some great news.. shes digging the dome a set up and is about to burst out of her shell.
> Iam very excited to see how she does this afternoon. and take a picture of her.
> Thanks again everyone for the great suggestions and help.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Say you have a fan that is 200cfm and its for exhaust and its in a completely sealed tent that is 30 cubic feet. A fan moving tht much air in a sealed room creates a suction where the intake hole is just like an intake fan sucks air into the tent. By having that suction created by the exhaust fan it eleminates the need for an intake fan


yup! This is why we just stick a fan on a Can Fan filter inside of the tent and have it sucking INTO the fan. This pulls so much damn air through the tent from the outside of the room. Works great.

Tents might be light proof but they are not air proof. Thank god


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 8, 2011)

looks good i like the stickers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

Her cotyledon appeared yesterday.
Her first true leaves appeared today. 
i can tell by looking at her she is definetly a girl, i guess its womens instinct.lol
I have named herl
"The Bride of Frankenstien"​I took of the dome in fear of damping the bride. Shes loving the MH 360 watts at about 18 inches... the super thrive really worked wonders to save her life. Im misting her with that right now but i will add some nutes to the rez tonite... 
have a kick ass day
ive made mine a lemony one already.​


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Amber, perhaps when the plant has internodal spacing and is at sexual maturity, and you deicde to top it or whatever you plan on starting to do to it. You can take a snip and get that into 12/12, it wouldn't take too long to root, and after a few days pistils will start showing if it's a girl. I hope your intuition is is on the mark! Peace, D




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Her cotyledon appeared yesterday.
> Her first true leaves appeared today.
> i can tell by looking at her she is definetly a girl, i guess its womens instinct.lol
> I have named herl
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice, I'll catch up later.

Subbed


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Her cotyledon appeared yesterday.
> Her first true leaves appeared today.
> i can tell by looking at her she is definetly a girl, i guess its womens instinct.lol
> I have named herl
> ...


Careful there Dr.A - you probably want to give her a few weeks before starting any nutes... give her a chance to settle in a bit more first.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 8, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Careful there Dr.A - you probably want to give her a few weeks before starting any nutes... give her a chance to settle in a bit more first.


I agree with Day. Give her a couple weeks to adjust to her new home Amb. The cotyledons will provide her all she needs until then. Congrats on nursing her through.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2011)

Keep On Rocking Dr.A I'm About A Week Behind You.So I Will Be Learning As You Go.Peace Out Have A Beauitful Day


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey amber, just wanted to show you what i did with my waterfarm. femd jack herrer, Toped her at the 5th set of leaves, 4th set of true leaves, and she creates four heads. She is only day 16 or 18 or so from seed, so Im right there next to you the whole ride to compare! I built a built-in scrog for the waterfarm, its a colessium setup.

The last 3 pictures are four-five days ago, I removed the scrog to get it more light for another week or so, then putting the screen back in. Sadly, I had a tiny bit of nute burn, but recovered very quickly since then.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

one of my links will take u to the grow hun new update justbeen put on..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

you guys are so amazing. thanks for all the great advice and input .
.Hi fishy..so very nice to have you here with us...
best of luck Dawgy.im really stoked you are right behind me with your waterfarm. It will be fun doing this together.
Kevin i hope your daughter is better and your new set up is working out nicely.
Awesome job on the waterfarm BrokenTurtle..thanks for sharing.
DST, that sounds like a terrific idea. It will also give me a push to do my first cloning.. Thanks for the visionary perspective you have to share. 
Dayzt and Fuzznuts..whaat would i do without you 2. I fucked up and added nutes but checked my journal with your advice and emptied the res of the 50 ppm FNB nutes that i had just fed.(the nutes were only in for an hour before i removed them)

I have some pictures to post of the baby bride up next. have a really nice day! 
I had NO idea i was to wait WEEKS for the first feed. Scottyballs manual says day 7 he was at 35 ppms???


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

she doin better hun thanks for askin....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!
[youtube]aDQ4xQHb-BU[/youtube]


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 9, 2011)

Huston we have lift off. Get ready it's going to grow super quick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

whoops, this is the MORE appropriate video selection of the day!

[youtube]CiFfUnimUH4[/youtube]


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2011)

Heya Amber - no worries with the nutes at THAT low a level (> 50 ppms) - your roots are still not developed enough to be effected by that amount, so no need to worry! =) The pics look great - she's obviously getting LOTS of love! Once you start hitting 100 ppms and above, you want to make sure that tender seedling is ready to eat! I think Scotty had a more developed seedling at 7 days (his PE had an early growth spurt), which was why he started in on the nutes there. It takes practice, but you'll get to know when to start heavier nutes just by how big it's become and/or how fast it's grown in a 3-4 day span. Watch for toasty leaf tips - that can be an over-nute issue, or even a hydroton issue (i know you rinsed it VERY thoroughly, but I've still seen a few people have issues in the first few weeks with a new waterfarm and new hydroton...including my AoS). Remember how I was close to abandoning my AoS plant for this very reason..lol..boy am I glad I didn't!

More important for your baby at this point, is keeping the 'root-zone' moist. Depending on your temps, the hydroton will tend to dry up fairly quickly at the top, around the developing stem and tap root - you'll want to be pouring water through the top there, right at the base of the stem - as often as you can this early on.

Let the there be LIFE!!!! It's ALIVE I tell you... ALIVE!!!! Muaaaahhhaahha....lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks DayzT! 
all of the information you just gave me was awesome. I understand how to keep her ALIVE!!!! lol
I have another question for you.
I checked the ppm of my water prior to adding to my rez.. it came in at zero ppms
I checked the ppm of my water after it went throught the hydroton for a couple days and the ppms were 150 with NO nutes added. 
Is it because the hydroton pebbles boost your ppm. This raises a question when it comes to keeping track of my ppms..
how do i really know what they are if the ppm of the hydroton pebbles is changing the water once it goes into the res...
Should i assume i need to subtract out 150 ppms each time ?
EDIT EDIT!!!!!!!!! 
i think i found the answer here DayZt... should a checked your journal ... thanks
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464169-barneys-f-vanilla-kush-tga-6.html#post6598085


----------



## wiimb (Nov 9, 2011)

lOOKING NICE!
Updates on mY Threads!


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks DayzT!
> all of the information you just gave me was awesome. I understand how to keep her ALIVE!!!! lol
> I have another question for you.
> I checked the ppm of my water prior to adding to my rez.. it came in at zero ppms
> ...


I don't understand this part aswell. 
I'm just about to start/germ my seeds and i've had the waterfarm running, rinsing the hydroton.

Done a check on it and i'm getting:
PPM: 575
PH: 5.1
Water temp: 13.5c


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> I don't understand this part aswell.
> I'm just about to start/germ my seeds and i've had the waterfarm running, rinsing the hydroton.
> 
> Done a check on it and i'm getting:
> ...


Hi Natty, I think you should prob keep rinsing the pebbels as much as you can. I rinsed my pebbles out everyother day for 2 bloody weeks !!! i would hose them down really well over and over....
i wish i took a ppm of the first water in the res to see how high it was at that inital point. My suggestion to you would be to spray them down and let them soak for a few hours and then fill your rez , and check your ppm again.. 575 is mighty high! your not running nutes throught it yet are you ? another thought. your water is prob really hard and you should think about getting an RO water filtration system. My water comes in fro the tap a zero.. what does yours come in at? Scottyballs suggests anything over 150 and you should use RO water.hope that helps good luck


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Natty, I think you should prob keep rinsing the pebbels as much as you can. I rinsed my pebbles out everyother day for 2 bloody weeks !!! i would hose them down really well over and over....
> i wish i took a ppm of the first water in the res to see how high it was at that inital point. My suggestion to you would be to spray them down and let them soak for a few hours and then fill your rez , and check your ppm again.. 575 is mighty high! your not running nutes throught it yet are you ? another thought. your water is prob really hard and you should think about getting an RO water filtration system. My water comes in fro the tap a zero.. what does yours come in at? Scottyballs suggests anything over 150 and you should use RO water.hope that helps good luck


Hey, thanks for the reply.
Water from the tap comes to a PPM of 200. RO water would be great but i'm just going to have to make do with 200 PPM. 

I'm still getting alot of crap from my hydroton but so 575 - 200 = 375 PPM crap from the hydroton. And no I havn't put any neuts in yet. Won't be touching them untill the plant is 2weeks old.

Just started to germ my seeds so keep an eye out for my journal. Will be starting that very soon.

Peace!


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, have some +Rep DR!


----------



## mdhsas (Nov 10, 2011)

Great grow so far! Subbed for this one.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Harvested today.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476002-finshaggys-first-indoor-shiva-2.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

the start of the buds....


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> Water from the tap comes to a PPM of 200. RO water would be great but i'm just going to have to make do with 200 PPM.
> 
> I'm still getting alot of crap from my hydroton but so 575 - 200 = 375 PPM crap from the hydroton. And no I havn't put any neuts in yet. Won't be touching them untill the plant is 2weeks old.
> ...


Just FYI, I put my Hydroton (enough for one plant) into a collander and set it in the shower. Then I turned on the shower head and let it pummell the hydroton for about 30 minutes straight. Every 10 minutes or so, I'd go in there and shake the bowl to sift things around. Then the next day, I did it again. After that, it's pretty dad-gummed clean!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

important note about how to use the scrog frame properly by DAyzt.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464169-barneys-f-vanilla-kush-tga-7.html#post6609230


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> important note about how to use the scrog frame properly by DAyzt..
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464169-barneys-f-vanilla-kush-tga-7.html#post6609230


Thank you thank you thank you for posting that link in your thread. I have now found a new grow to watch and it is VERY helpful since he's growing the same plant I'm having trouble with. I would +rep ya, but apparently I've done that recently and can't do it again till I spread some more love.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

your very welcome bluezy! Dayzt is such a fabulous teacher. His words come out like poetry to me. I really dig the way he writes. is it a he or she.?.l. must have studied communicaton cuz he is certainly a master of words... we are lucky to have him here.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your very welcome bluezy! Dayzt is such a fabulous teacher. His words come out like poetry to me. I really dig the way he writes. is it a he or she.?.l. must have studied communicaton cuz he is certainly a master of words... we are lucky to have him here.


I agree wholeheartedly! I'm feeling better about my VK already. As for he/she? Dunno...You really can't tell from avatars and handles most of the time. I get called "dude" and "man" and "mate" all the time. Don't care ... Long as these cool folks are talking to me, I don't care about the semantics...

How's your baby doing? It's been a couple of days since the last pics. I know how fast they can suddenly grow, specially in the beginning.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! I'm feeling better about my VK already. As for he/she? Dunno...You really can't tell from avatars and handles most of the time. I get called "dude" and "man" and "mate" all the time. Don't care ... Long as these cool folks are talking to me, I don't care about the semantics...
> 
> How's your baby doing? It's been a couple of days since the last pics. I know how fast they can suddenly grow, specially in the beginning.


Hi Bluzey. My baby is doing really well..thanks for asking. i wish i could show you now but i left my pictures at home. damn.. there was so much growth this morning with my new additions as well..yes, i have 2 baby purple wrecks and 2 baby deep blues in the tent now as well in big rockwools cubes... i have them in case the bride isnt really a bride. I need to sex all my seeds out. So my plan is to grow these 4 rockwool girls in the waterfarm tent and as soon as it is apparent who is who.. i can then get them out of that tent and into my other tent to finish off.. its turning into musical tents..lol... have a happy veterans day.


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Sub'd here as well.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad the little thing pulled through for ya lass. Gid darts!!! Peace, DST


----------



## E M (Nov 12, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> hey Doc , I like the sound of the name of strain DEEP BLUE !!! it should be very interesting to watch her grow ...i checked em out...im not sure if they can deliever to U.S. ??
> 
> thanks for sharing. Peace
> 
> 666


where ever theres a postman theres a pack of seeds


----------



## j420man (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello i am a medical grower in denver i use the waterfarm units. i have the controller but i broke them up individually .I am growing several strains and a few have very different nutrient needs.First things first drilling holes in bucket is not needed . if you were going dwc you should have built your own for 1/10 the price. the amount of hydroton in the top is insane for dwc. i would use a 5 gallon bucket and a 5 " net pot because the roots grow mostly in water not the hydroton . thats alot of hydroton going to waste ya know . i get the best results from dwc and for a home personal grow it cant be beat  this is not practical for me though  i found that the correct flood time keeps a lot of the roots up top they will how ever grow to the rez. i hate air stones and a second pump is just more clutter . i also have seen a lot air stones used and growers still get root rot .i recommend 35% peroxide at 3-5 ml per gallon every 4 days . it works so much better than air stones its insane it sterilizes and puts a lot more o2 in the rez than all the airstones you can fit in there. pushing o2 through water and dissolving it into water are two different things. if you add peroxide as needed you won't get root rot. just like if you use forbid 4f you wont have mites ya know. air stones wont help you if your rez gets a little warm also if the air being pulled in by the air pump is contaminated it will give you root rot not prevent it . i understand why people are doing this but it's pointless ya know.the waterfarm grows just fine i have used every system type and its not the best but it's still a good system. if the grower knows his stuff he can make any hydro system work as well as any other ya know . this advice comes from a 15 year grower and hydro cannabis is how i make my living so i can't tolerate failure trust me i'll starve lol. 

The system does have it's flaws rez changes are a bitch iv'e heard of people lifting the top out putting it in a bucket and washing the rez 8( thats not good i never expose my roots to light not to mention it's a pain in the ass 8( i bought a 17 dollar fish tank drainer and fit it to the level hose. just pump and drain in 5 mins trust me it's easy and you don't need to move shit. the second problem is no rez access so i bough a big syringe and fit it to the level hose . so i take my sample from the hose if it needs ph adjustment i put the drops in the sample water or clean ro. i push it down with the syringe. i'll push and pull a few times to mix it in the res and finished these are the only two things that need to be moded on the waterfarm as i see it . the mods poeple do aren't wrong or stupid and have true reason behind why they are done . plant roots search for water so they will find the rez if they need more water so plenty of drain holes already. air stones help but will not prevent root rot in most cases and the water from the waterfarm gets pushed with air . so peroxide is a must for these unit's it's cheap and reliable don't get the 3 % it's shit and it has a topical solution in it so it won't break down like food grade. also it doesn't work trust me  so peroxide instead of airstones is always my vote it works wonders. i did a demo grow with a hydrofarm mega garden a few years ago they have small drain holes . when i harvested i found 1 single root had grown down one small hole and found a huge root mass in the rez . it was sitting in still 73 degree water the whole time and was perfectly healthy no rot  the rez temp plays a big role in how much o2 the water can hold so it's always best to dissolve o2 into the water instead of pushing air bubbles through it and hopeing for the best although i have friends that swear by them and you can never go wrong with more o2  fyi if you get the controller get the recurculation kit that shit is retarded without it  i deal with 20 waterfarms individually with my system it takes a while but it's my job so it's fine if i was a hobby grower this would be a nightmare though.


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^^^
I'm running mine without an additional airstone. I did open up the holes to 3/8" but didn't add more. My plants growth is like none I've ever seen. I'm also using a dual output pump with T feeding the Waterfarm. Journal link is in my sig.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

I once sent a whole load of people an email saying "This is Ham, not Spam," your signature reminded me of that somehow. One guy emailed me back and said that I was a "kut" which is Dutch for the C word, and also recommended me being banned from the internet. I am not sure if there is a body so large as to be able to ban people from the internet. Anyway, made me giggle, CEEJR wherever in your mind it came from, happy days. DST


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> I once sent a whole load of people an email saying "This is Ham, not Spam," your signature reminded me of that somehow. One guy emailed me back and said that I was a "kut" which is Dutch for the C word, and also recommended me being banned from the internet. I am not sure if there is a body so large as to be able to ban people from the internet. Anyway, made me giggle, CEEJR wherever in your mind it came from, happy days. DST


DST You Are Forgetting The Al Gore invented The Internet.With That Being Said I Do Belive He Could Ban You From The Net LMAO.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Tim Berners Lee would have something to say about that, lol.


The Dawg said:


> DST You Are Forgetting The Al Gore invented The Internet.With That Being Said I Do Belive He Could Ban You From The Net LMAO.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 15, 2011)

New grower here, subscribed to this thread. Coincidentally, I started with a waterfarm about the same time as Amber. I am at 25 days since seed soak. Growing one plant under CFL (so far). Debating in my head about a 150 HPS. I did have some problems initially when moving from "sprouter" to WF. But she has recovered nicely, I think. Planning on changing nutes today, its been 13 days. Thanks for starting this thread Amber. How are your babies?


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 15, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> View attachment 1888629New grower here, subscribed to this thread. Coincidentally, I started with a waterfarm about the same time as Amber. I am at 25 days since seed soak. Growing one plant under CFL (so far). Debating in my head about a 150 HPS. I did have some problems initially when moving from "sprouter" to WF. But she has recovered nicely, I think. Planning on changing nutes today, its been 13 days. Thanks for starting this thread Amber. How are your babies?


Nice plant. What strain is it?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Natty, She is a feminized Northern Lights. Supposedly, she will be shorter than most which I thought would be good for indoor hydro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

DST said:


> I once sent a whole load of people an email saying "This is Ham, not Spam," your signature reminded me of that somehow. One guy emailed me back and said that I was a "kut" which is Dutch for the C word, and also recommended me being banned from the internet. I am not sure if there is a body so large as to be able to ban people from the internet. Anyway, made me giggle, CEEJR wherever in your mind it came from, happy days. DST


haha, no way you didnt really do that did you? too feckin funny man. Oh not the "C" word again. lol.. ill never forget the indepth convo we had about the "c" word a while back that was so funny. Ban DST from the internet.. yeah i saw that petition go by..lol..you truble make you! be good boy..amb lollololloll.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Amber! Hope you and your girls are doing well, I've been so busy lately that no time for RIU . Thought I'd procrastinate my last minute english paper and stop by and say hi hahah . Turkey day is just around the corner, are you ready for this? It's one of my favorite holidays with all the delicious food  perfect stoner holiday hahah. Anyways I should prob get back to my early morning homework, have an awesome week everyone!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> View attachment 1888629New grower here, subscribed to this thread. Coincidentally, I started with a waterfarm about the same time as Amber. I am at 25 days since seed soak. Growing one plant under CFL (so far). Debating in my head about a 150 HPS. I did have some problems initially when moving from "sprouter" to WF. But she has recovered nicely, I think. Planning on changing nutes today, its been 13 days. Thanks for starting this thread Amber. How are your babies?


Hi GreenGiant. YOur waterfarm baby looks awesome man! YOur very welcome for this thread, i hope you find some useful informtion. Good luck with all your gardening. 

I think my MH at 360watts isnt really working very fast right now. 
Should i bump it up to 400 watts? is it low enough?

I feel like i have not had much growth at all... 
Please look at these pictures and tell me what you think from the last set of pictures a week ago.. is this right on track? I havent fed any nutes. 
Thanks
all these pictures are from this morning 









My little Deep Blues and Purple Wrecks are about the same size as the waterfarm baby bride. and they are a week younger??? they are in rockwool..


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 15, 2011)

Amber, 

could you please tell me how to insert full size pics like the above? What is the age of your plants pictured? As in how many days since tap root emerged. Then I can look up my pics for the same age and post them here.

I did have a problem when I first moved my plants to the farm. It was serious too. I want to warn you now so you dont have to deal with it. The water ring would splatter small droplets all over. Those drops that got on the leaves cause burnt spots. It was ugly and I was worried. I posted some pics on another site and someone tipped me off. The fix: all you have to do is "tent" the ring with some strips of aluminum foil, PROBLEM SOLVED. If you look at my pic you will see the damage made to the leaves if you look at the older leaves. ps. I see some droplets on the plastic around your plant!

I have been wondering how long it will take for the roots to emerge from the basket? Does anyone know?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Amber,
> 
> could you please tell me how to insert full size pics like the above? What is the age of your plants pictured? As in how many days since tap root emerged. Then I can look up my pics for the same age and post them here.
> 
> ...


GG, to insert a full size picture.. upload your picture as usual. place your curser over the picture and right click. a window opens that has various selections. select large, Ok this will change the size , preview post will show you that it did.
really easy
I was going to use the tinfoil tent but most waterfarmers i saw didnt. Maybe i should . Thankfully i have no burn or any type of leaf damage. ARe you sure it wasnt a nute burn? Im still not feeding nutes but i am so itching to because my growth is soooo slow.

Hey brandon. Im glad your doing well. Nice to hear from you. Good luck with your studies and work. Take it easy


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is ur baby in the farm in rockwool doc? It may be holding a lot of water if it is. I had that problem had to dig it back out and squeeze the excess out the rockwool, eventually i had to remove the rockwool and put it bk in with only the root riot.

Hope this may be of some help


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Is ur baby in the farm in rockwool doc? It may be holding a lot of water if it is. I had that problem had to dig it back out and squeeze the excess out the rockwool, eventually i had to remove the rockwool and put it bk in with only the root riot.
> 
> Hope this may be of some help


wow, that might be it.. yeah i have noticed that the rockwool is very very moist all the time in the waterfarm. yup im pulling it tonite.. thanks for the info.. thanks alot ..!! 
have a sweet day


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Amber,

any chance you would change your avatar back? I miss her!

Well, no wonder you have not nute burn on the leaves! You have not put any in yet! Even I can figure that one out. But, no I am not sure that it was nute burn, but I believe it was. Here is a pic of my poor girl when she was afflicted! I felt so bad for her!

still no large pic. I am doing it as an attachment. Wish i could figure this out.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, that might be it.. yeah i have noticed that the rockwool is very very moist all the time in the waterfarm. yup im pulling it tonite.. thanks for the info.. thanks alot ..!!
> have a sweet day


Not a problem doc glad to help... They seem to be quite bad for it in farms if i hadnt drowned ma white siberian i would probably dne the same to my cotton candy.

Well have a good one doc hope shes ok


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

what avitar do you want back? the black chick naked on the couch or Tiffany smoking a cig?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

What size are your cubes Ambs? the slow growth maybe attributed to the cubes holding a lot of water, rockwool holds a lot of air but even more water your girls are still very small and won't use up the water in the cube quick enough to keep the water pump running for a while yet, the roots in your air pots have grown through which is good, you also need to do this with the cubes, when i put clones into cubes after they root i put them on something like a mesh and prop it up so air can circulate underneath when the root pops through it will wither and the tip will die back BUT the root will start to push out to the sides when the cube is full of roots pop it into the water farm and the plant will go like fuck, when i'm root pruning like this i dip the cube into a bowl of weak nute solution then let it dry out not bone dry but dry enough so the cube stays damp enough for the root to search out whatever it needs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> What size are your cubes Ambs? the slow growth maybe attributed to the cubes holding a lot of water, rockwool holds a lot of air but even more water your girls are still very small and won't use up the water in the cube quick enough to keep the water pump running for a while yet, the roots in your air pots have grown through which is good, you also need to do this with the cubes, when i put clones into cubes after they root i put them on something like a mesh and prop it up so air can circulate underneath when the root pops through it will wither and the tip will die back BUT the root will start to push out to the sides when the cube is full of roots pop it into the water farm and the plant will go like fuck, when i'm root pruning like this i dip the cube into a bowl of weak nute solution then let it dry out not bone dry but dry enough so the cube stays damp enough for the root to search out whatever it needs


Thanks for the info 3i's. The rockwool cube in the water farm is the smallest ones out there. It is very saturated and has been for a few days now.
Should i be keeping the white plastic around that cube still ..? as you can see in the picture, the white plastic on the cube is still on...
do you think i should take the cube out of the waterfarm and put mesh under it? 
What if i break the rockwool cube up and take the baby out of it and just stick it right back into the pebbles..lol..? 
The waterfarm pebble are very wet with the system pumping water contiueally into the pot.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

The root might have grown down into the hydroton by now so taking the plant out might harm the roots, how long is your dripper running for? it might be better to just have the dripper running for a couple of mins an hour starting off to give the roots some o2 then increase the flow as the plant gets bigger


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks threeI's. Dripper runs 24/7..


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Ambs, howzit! Just popping by to see whats what. Sheesh, thems is big cubes you got there graaaanmaaaw, lol. You are going to have some monsters on your hands! Have a chillfull one. D


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 15, 2011)

I want Tiffany back!! Shes for me!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi again. I chanced it and removed the rockwool took a small bit of the lead root with it but it bounced back you can see in ma thread. After putting it bk in i ran the pump only wen the light was on until the growth started again. Just depends on whether you want to take a chance. Oh yeah and your best to remove the plastic


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

some pics of my SLH waterfarm for ya ambz , its taken off well  

View attachment 1889308View attachment 1889315View attachment 1889319View attachment 1889320


----------



## DrFever (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the info 3i's. The rockwool cube in the water farm is the smallest ones out there. It is very saturated and has been for a few days now.
> Should i be keeping the white plastic around that cube still ..? as you can see in the picture, the white plastic on the cube is still on...
> do you think i should take the cube out of the waterfarm and put mesh under it?
> What if i break the rockwool cube up and take the baby out of it and just stick it right back into the pebbles..lol..?
> The waterfarm pebble are very wet with the system pumping water contiueally into the pot.


 yes keep that tape around it it makes it like a funnel for instance you water one without and it stays very wet you leave it on and its like a suction cup if you catch my drift


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

DrFever said:


> yes keep that tape around it it makes it like a funnel for instance you water one without and it stays very wet you leave it on and its like a suction cup if you catch my drift


Its polythene though it locks moisture in. I've always removed it forall the roots to grow freely into the hydrocoton. Thats jst me though not saying thats the law lol


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 15, 2011)

I took the plastic off my 1.5"x1.5" RW cube prior to planting and I shook out not squeezed the excess water ran it 24/7 and the tap root was in the bottom ressy in 7 days. Now I'm dealing with a beast that sucks up 1.2 gallons a day. Just added a couple picks in my journal check em out.
Link in Sig.


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 15, 2011)

DST said:


> CEEJR wherever in your mind it came from, happy days. DST


Those are my initials


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 16, 2011)

Subbed and reading!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Its polythene though it locks moisture in. I've always removed it forall the roots to grow freely into the hydrocoton. Thats jst me though not saying thats the law lol


Me too. I've had roots coming out the sides of the rw and I wouldn't want to hamper those if that's where they wanna grow.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 16, 2011)

My first roots are showing under the growing chamber!!! I have been patiently waiting for them to emerge. Now I know that they are growing and happy so far. She has been in the WF 14 days. Now to see what she does as the roots reach the nutes!

Amber, I thanks for the avatar change!


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 16, 2011)

It doesn't look that bad amber. Yea it's kinda small for what day you said it's at but I wouldn't fret too much. Give it about a week or so, I bet it'll be a lot bigger by then. Some strains take a bit longer to get going than others. Who knows, once it gets going that thing could grow faster than any plant we've ever seen in waterfarm.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

@GreenGiant, if that's the same plant from post #209, then that is AMAZING. I'd have thought it would take a lot more time to recover from looking that poorly. She's doing great!

Amber, my Kaya Gold has been in her DWC chamber since seed and she only now has her second set of leaves on day 10. Don't fret. She'll grow. When her roots hit the water, she'll take off like a rocket, I bet. My KG's root just poked out the tiniest bit this morning so I'm expecting great things over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Its polythene though it locks moisture in. I've always removed it forall the roots to grow freely into the hydrocoton. Thats jst me though not saying thats the law lol


Thanks for the input on the rockwool cube everyone. Im too nervous to take the plastic off the cube. I also have a fear that the rockwool will desinegrate and clog up my tubing. is that a far fetched idea..??? This plastic around the cube is probebly a reason my girl is growing soooo slowly. Im going to add nutes to the rez tonite. 
I had some yellow tips appear on one of my Purple Wreck babies so I gave them all of the rockwool cube babys nutes. 
Last night I ph'd to 5.8 or so and gave one or two drops of Super Thrive and 150 ppm of Flora Nova Bloom..
this morning they looked real good and the yellow tips i noticed looked to have dissappeard. 


GreenGiant49 said:


> View attachment 1890455My first roots are showing under the growing chamber!!! I have been patiently waiting for them to emerge. Now I know that they are growing and happy so far. She has been in the WF 14 days. Now to see what she does as the roots reach the nutes!
> 
> Amber, I thanks for the avatar change!


Really nice gardening GG.. your a natural dude. 14 days.. wow.. thats impressive ..mine is at 10 days and doesnt even have her second set of true leaves yet...
take it easy


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, and I'll probably get blasted for saying this out loud, but I use 1/4 nutes on my plants from the starting gate. I start my seeds and clones with water that is pH 6.0 and 1/4 strength nutes. I soak my rw in that, I water my infants with it, and I have that churning in my Aerogarden for clones.

I have only a little bit of experience, but this seems to work well for me. I have successfully germinated 3 out of 3 seeds, and rooted 13 out of 14 clones so I'd say it's at least working for me. If your baby is too slow, maybe she needs a little "boost".


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 16, 2011)

Amber, one thing that I am doing differently than you is the timing of the water ring. At first, for only 2 days I ran it 24/7. Then I did a bunch more reading and found that most (or alot) do not run it all the time. I first started only running it during the day and now I still have it off at night but only run it 1/2 hour on then one hour off during light. My plant seems to be liking this just fine.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Amber, one thing that I am doing differently than you is the timing of the water ring. At first, for only 2 days I ran it 24/7. Then I did a bunch more reading and found that most (or alot) do not run it all the time. I first started only running it during the day and now I still have it off at night but only run it 1/2 hour on then one hour off during light. My plant seems to be liking this just fine.


I came to about the same conclusion with my bubbleponics setup. That constant running water is just too much for a brand new baby. I ran the pump for maybe 10 minutes the first day, 1/2 and hour the second day and 2 hours the third day. Then I kept it at a couple of hours about mid-day until the plants had their first nodes. Then I turned them on full time (till I ran into trouble with the VK and ditched the whole system...another story).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Oh, and I'll probably get blasted for saying this out loud, but I use 1/4 nutes on my plants from the starting gate. I start my seeds and clones with water that is pH 6.0 and 1/4 strength nutes. I soak my rw in that, I water my infants with it, and I have that churning in my Aerogarden for clones.
> I have only a little bit of experience, but this seems to work well for me. I have successfully germinated 3 out of 3 seeds, and rooted 13 out of 14 clones so I'd say it's at least working for me. If your baby is too slow, maybe she needs a little "boost".


haha, your so funny Bluejeans. I soaked my rw in superthrive and have been misting with a bottle of that.. so i have also been giving a little boost but i do think its time for more. 



GreenGiant49 said:


> Amber, one thing that I am doing differently than you is the timing of the water ring. At first, for only 2 days I ran it 24/7. Then I did a bunch more reading and found that most (or alot) do not run it all the time. I first started only running it during the day and now I still have it off at night but only run it 1/2 hour on then one hour off during light. My plant seems to be liking this just fine.


yes, good idea, i need to remember this evening to get the res on a timer. My rockwool will not dry out! i squeezed it last night, didnt really like doing that though.. i lowered the light a bit . Does anyone have any suggestion as to when i should up my wattage from 360 to 400? i could def use more heat in the tent. Thanks


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 16, 2011)

I've always been running mine @ 400w although I don't have a dimmer so I have no choice. I don't think 40w would be that big of a deal regardless of what you do. It's good to not have your rockwool cube soaked like that. I didn't run my drip ring for the first few days to keep that from happening. Instead I would just pour a cup of water over the cube every few hours.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue, yes same plant. Its easy for me to know this as I only have one! post 209 was a pic from 5 days ago. So , yes, she has really recovered well!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Amber, looking good! 

I will put my seedlings as close as 12" under the 400w MH, depending upon the ambient temps in my grow room (75 F) and the temp at the top of the plants (80F). I aim a box fan directly at the space below the light and the tops of the seedlings to keep the heat down, in addition to in-line cooling. After 3 weeks of this I lower the light to 8" above plant tops throughout veg. Happy growing!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

Amber, if you need the heat, just go ahead and turn the lights up from 360 to 400. If you need to raise them you can, right? But I'm thinking after 10 days, she should be okay.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 16, 2011)

Amber what i LOVE about your grow journal is you have brought together so many people that grow with WaterFarms, its amazing. Hello Amber and the rest of you waterfarmers. Hows your plants doing? amber I am excited to see your seedling turn into a monster. Check out my Jack Herrer, 32 days from popping out of rockwool into waterfarm, just like yours. I am trying a different type of Scrog, so I would love to hear back from the waterfarm scroggers here. Its a Collessium style Scrog. It was topped at around day 16 (2 weeks ago). Each branch will be growing on one wall, and the side branching will continue to the sides. Its going into flowering in 2-3 weeks; havent decided yet.
The last three pictures are from two weeks ago. I will put up the screen once the plant grows a few inches. I already cut a small ledge in each pipe to hang the hemp string incredibly tight, and its as easy as tying a piece of string. I just took the screen out until it grows a bit. Thanks and I hope all remains well. Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

reps to everyone.. your all very cool people and amazing gardeners , its a real pleasure having you all here in this journal.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey doc, my tent just showed up, I have a water farm. trying to get everything set up. tent size is 2x4x5 Going to use it as veg until my flower room is empty, Really like what you have done and going to try to follow what you did.. I do not know if you seen my line up for beens, and after seeing what happened to the one shipment that someone busted up all the beens I am scared to do another order  so I need to get a few moms going and save the big yields for the carport for spring. Maybe after awhile i can get crafty and do some wild pictures lol, love what ya do ...as they say you go girl


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I am trying a different type of Scrog, so I would love to hear back from the waterfarm scroggers here. Its a Collessium style Scrog. It was topped at around day 16 (2 weeks ago). Each branch will be growing on one wall, and the side branching will continue to the sides. Its going into flowering in 2-3 weeks; havent decided yet.


Well, I'm DWC, not technically waterfarm, but I gotta say that is an interesting Scrog idea. I'm gonna go sub your grow journal to see how that pans out. I have an RCB in a DWC bucket that I could do that very thing with. She's on day 29 of veg and I'm gonna flip her soon. Nicely done. +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Hey doc, my tent just showed up, I have a water farm. trying to get everything set up. tent size is 2x4x5 Going to use it as veg until my flower room is empty, Really like what you have done and going to try to follow what you did.. I do not know if you seen my line up for beens, and after seeing what happened to the one shipment that someone busted up all the beens I am scared to do another order  so I need to get a few moms going and save the big yields for the carport for spring. Maybe after awhile i can get crafty and do some wild pictures lol, love what ya do ...as they say you go girl


oh my ohmy sorry to hear about the busted beens . thats terrible! congrats on the new tentand thanks for the compliments. If i can help at all just let me know.if you dont mind me asking who did you order them beens from ? i have NEVER had a problems ever thank goodness.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

hows the plant, get some pics up


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

updates on my thread hun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

today was a good dayice cubedsaw the police and they rolled right past me

I upped the wattage to 400. lowered the light.

The deepblue WF bride is slow in growth. sooooo
I turned the water pump off for several hours then on again in hopes of the rockwool drying out a little. 
I emptied and refilled the rez. I added 150 ppm Flora Nova Bloom ph at 5.8. Immediate run off was 150. shes looking happy just really slow growing.

I bought some magical rocks to help keep the black plastic on my rockwool baby stay put. when i open the tent the blast of air has been blowing them off. 
Im hoping this will be good fung shwayzy thingy for the grow area



inside the waterfarmville world



the bride (deepblue F3)




PURPLE WREK ..yo kev dawg watch this space



Deep Blue F3 rock wool baby




another DB F3



my finished scrog frame. bring it on



drawing in progresso




piece
Dr.amberzootski


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good! Can you raise the lid and see the bottom of the net pot? I'd turn the water drip off until you can see a root out the bottom of the netpot. Rockwell holds LOTS of water for a long time...if it is covered up and can't dry out, you can pretty much root a seed from the initial soaking with just a little extra water.

Oh, and LOVE the screen!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 17, 2011)

everything's lookin good! Especially the screen and the drawin, im big on art


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 17, 2011)

Amber, how old are the plants in the pictures. How many days since the tap root emerged from the seed? When I did my seed, I put the small rock wool cube in a home made cloner, bubbler, until the roots showed good long growth into the nutes in the cloner. The pic with the roots showing and nice leaves is at day 9.

I think the cloner is a good environment to get the roots going.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lookin good Ambz your rockwool doesnt seem as saturated as it was a few dys ago


----------



## wiimb (Nov 18, 2011)

looking good hun


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> View attachment 1893230
> 
> 
> I think the cloner is a good environment to get the roots going.


You know, effectively, what you have there is a homemade Aerogarden  

I assume you have airstones in the bottom? And I agree, that is a killer way to root clones. 

I gave my Vanilla Kush one last chance to survive after she got root rot in her DWC (my fault). I cut her off clean and put her in the Aerogarden. She's doing pretty good and I think she might make it after all...


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> You know, effectively, what you have there is a homemade Aerogarden
> 
> I assume you have airstones in the bottom?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Yes, I have a long airstone in the bottom to add ox and to create humidity and mist. Cheap little thing made out of plastic box the size of a shoe box. But it worked beyond my expectations. Lucky first try!


Nice job! I can imagine that it will serve you well. I paid $25 for an Aerogarden on Craigslist and it is pretty much the same thing.



GreenGiant49 said:


> This is my first grow and I have lots of questions! One is how do you pick the right time to put her into flower mode? She is 3.3 weeks old from sprout. But she is only 4 or 5 inchs tall. Seems way too early. Im thinking maybe at 6 weeks or so. But I really am clueless.


Honestly, there are as many answers to that as growers, but here's what I know and you can make your decision. Many (most) strains other than autoflowers you can actually set your lights to 12/12 straight from seed. That said, any time after that will generally improve your yield. You can veg for as long as you want, but keep in mind that once you switch to 12/12 lighting, your little plant will start what is called "the stretch". Depending on the strain, she will grow anywhere from twice to three times her size now and some even bigger. If she is 3.3 weeks from sprout, the first week is the seedling stage, so you've been vegging for only 2.3 weeks. I'd give it another week or two and the switch. You'll be surprised how much she will grow in the next couple of weeks.



GreenGiant49 said:


> Another situation that I will be having in one month is that I have to leave her for 7 days!! Oh My , the worry I am having! I have one plant, single water farm. I am worried about her running dry. I keep hearing people say that their plants are drinking a liter a day! With a 2 gallon res., that spells disaster for me.
> 
> This is what I am thinking. I will get a 5 gallon bucket (or maybe two), and link them to the WF with the 1/2 inch grommets, nipples and hose. Just a simple hose connection. Im thinking that this effectively doubles my rez capacity. Should this work? I dont think I need any pumps?


Sounds like that might work, keeping some basic physics in mind...if you link buckets with a hose at the bottom, the level of water will stay consistent in both buckets...in other words, if you link a full 5 gallon bucket next to a 2 gallon bucket, the water level will try to equalize in both containers and you will overflow the smaller bucket. Now what you can do, is fill your 5 gallon bucket to the same water height as the 2 gallon reservoir which will slow down the rate at which the water level drops by half or more...did that make sense?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. My little deepblue wF girl looks nute deficent as of this morning. She getting a bit more yellow so im going to up the nutes tonite. 

thanks bluzey for taking time answer GG49s questions and concerns. YOu do a lovely job explaining everything. much better than i could. and i always learn a great deal from you as well. 

GG49, i do need to get a different seedling incubation regeim down.. this is all so new and so many new problems and questions evolved as i began, which is fine.. its all a new learning experience for me. 

does anyone think i should be concerned about my large rockwool cube babys sitting in that little white plastic dish. The bottom of the rockwool is always pretty moist. I was thinking getting some pebbles to set the rockwool up on , do you think that might be a good idea or just overkill?


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. My little deepblue wF girl looks nute deficent as of this morning. She getting a bit more yellow so im going to up the nutes tonite.
> 
> thanks bluzey for taking time answer GG49s questions and concerns. YOu do a lovely job explaining everything. much better than i could. and i always learn a great deal from you as well.
> 
> ...


Morning Doc! Just wanted to say you're awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

awe thats sweet mack intosh.lol you are too.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Hahaha, Mac Daddy, Mack Intosh...I love it!

Machnak paddy whack give a dog a bone.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Sounds like that might work, keeping some basic physics in mind...if you link buckets with a hose at the bottom, the level of water will stay consistent in both buckets...did that make sense?


Hi Blue, Thanks for the response! Very appreciated! I agree with you about when to start the 12/12, wait a few weeks and decide on my own. I decided to go HPS for flowering. Picked up a light today. Excited to try it out.

I do understand the nute level issue with linked buckets. The level will be the same in each bucket, I wont be able to fill the 5 gallon bucket unless I want a huge mess and a swimming plant! As I get closer to the time of my trip, I will see how much is being used by the plant on a daily basis. Then I will link in as many buckets that I need to feed her. It the is a huge amount needed, I will use a large plastic storage box as the container, one where filling it 7 inches will be many gallons.

Does anyone know the proper size to drill the hole for the half inch grommet? 

Thanks again.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GG49, i do need to get a different seedling incubation regeim down.. this is all so new and so many new problems and questions evolved as i began, which is fine.. its all a new learning experience for me.
> 
> does anyone think i should be concerned about my large rockwool cube babys sitting in that little white plastic dish. The bottom of the rockwool is always pretty moist. I was thinking getting some pebbles to set the rockwool up on , do you think that might be a good idea or just overkill?


Tiffany ... um I mean Amber, here is the Youtube video that showed me how to make a cheap seedling incubator. http://youtu.be/1HL-FFH_e78 It was fun to make and easy to use. I only cut out one hole in the top as I started with one plant. I used 1/4 nutes in the water. It was great fun checking to see when the roots would penetrate the rock wool.

I was told the large size rock wool was not needed. It holds so much water. I might be temped to carefully cut it down in size trying not to damage too many roots. And yes, I would raise it up off of the bottom of the dish to let air get too it.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. My little deepblue wF girl looks nute deficent as of this morning. She getting a bit more yellow so im going to up the nutes tonite.
> 
> thanks bluzey for taking time answer GG49s questions and concerns. YOu do a lovely job explaining everything. much better than i could. and i always learn a great deal from you as well.


Hey, its the least I can do for all I've learned on this site! I'm glad to know that my comments are helpful.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone think i should be concerned about my large rockwool cube babys sitting in that little white plastic dish. The bottom of the rockwool is always pretty moist. I was thinking getting some pebbles to set the rockwool up on , do you think that might be a good idea or just overkill?


You might consider getting a few small rectangle pots slightly larger than the rockwool, put a layer of rocks or hydroton on the bottom of the pot, then fit the rockwool on top. If you do that, I would remove the polyfilm from the outside. My grow store carries the perfect pots for 59¢ each. If you look at my recent pics (in my journal) of the clones, you'll see them in those little 4" rectangle pots. 

At this stage, I certainly wouldn't try to remove them. I had one bad experience with roots getting torn and I will not risk that again. I *might* have saved my VK, but I still can't be sure, and I've lost an entire month of vegging for my mistake.

As for seed germination, here's what I do. I use the small (1.5" square) rockwool cubes. 

1. Prepare a gallon of water for use with the seedlings that is pH'd to 6.0 and contains 1/4 strength nutes. 
2. Soak the rockwool cubes (without the plastic film) for about 15 minutes in a little of the solution from step 1.
3. Remove the cube from the water, squeeze it gently (so as to not completely wreck the square shape) to get most of the water out. 
4. Gently place the seed into the rockwool, pointy side down.
5. Pinch a small corner off the cube and use that little pinch to cover the seed
6. Set the cube on a saucer and put it under lights. I put mine in the room with my grow lights, but further away so it is not right under strong light
7. Wait patiently until the little seedling pops out! For me, it has consistently been 2 days. 

I have 100% germination success so far with this method (okay, so I've only germinated 4 seeds, but they all germinated!)

My clone process is very similar and I use the same small cubes:
1. Prepare a gallon of water for use with the clones that is pH'd to 6.0 and contains 1/4 strength nutes. 
2. Soak the rockwool cubes (without the plastic film) for about 15 minutes in a little of the solution from step 1.
3. Remove the cube from the water, squeeze it gently (so as to not completely wreck the square shape) to get most of the water out. 
Here's where the steps differ:
4. Turn the cube upside down so that the seed indentation is on the bottom.
5. Take a toothpick and poke a hole in the wet cube, just off center and about 2/3 the way through the cube.
6. Rotate the toothpick a little to make sure the hole is as big as your stem, but no bigger.
7. Take your cutting and slice the stem at a 45 degree angle
8. Dip the cutting stem into Clonex (or other rooting compound)
8. Stick the stem down into the hole you just created. Pinch the cube a little to make sure the stem is stable
6. Set the cube on a saucer and put it under lights. I put mine in the room with my grow lights, but further away so it is not right under strong light.

Again, I have had really good success with this method. I've had 15 clones, and successfully rooted 14 of them. The 15th might have eventually rooted, but I didn't have time nor energy to wait for it and I really didn't care because I had more plants than I needed anyway. If that one took that long to root, it was probably not going to be a strong plant anyway.

Once my clones/seedlings are ready for the big game, I just plant the rockwool cube where ever I intend to grow the plant, be it soil or hydro. If it goes in soil, I just plant the whole thing, and cover the rockwool with soil and forget about it...same with hydro, just cover it up with hydroton and go for it.!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

update
things are still way too slow growing.its almost 2 weeks and i bearly have the second true leaves appearing.. i have my pump on and off to ease the rockwool overload of water.
I checked my rez today.. it was about 200 ppm but the ph had skyrocketed to 6.5

In desperate need of some sort of boost i took away a gallon from the rez and added back a gallon ph to 5.1 with 12 drops Root Excelorator and 250 ppm of Flora Nova GROW. 
I will let you know how this one plays out for sure in the next couple days.. till then happy gardening.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Ambs I think you said that you accidentally snipped off the tip of the root on your seedling. That may very well be the cause of your slow growth and it might just need some time to recover. Just a thought.

Have a nice day.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good following closely as always..


dr.amber trichome said:


> today was a good dayice cubedsaw the police and they rolled right past me
> 
> i upped the wattage to 400. Lowered the light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 21, 2011)

Amb - As Drop suggested it could be your damaged root just trying to recover. You may need to give it another 7-10 days. If your root is recovered, then look at your TDS. Looks a little on the low side using GH (Lucas Formula). 

Although many use just FN Bloom, I use FN Grow during veg then 1-2 weeks into flower start FN Bloom. You can go complete WF grow with just FN Bloom, but Lucas did some experimentation with both Grow and Bloom and had exceptional results. My gear just takes off in the FN Grow during veg. I love the rapid dark green growth that Grow provides in a WF.

This link is a great resource: http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sub'd Looking into the water farm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

cool, ya might wanna look somewhere else though cuz this waterfarm is FRIGHTENING! lol... ive had a rough start buddy.. im not the best to follow thats 4 sure.BUT it sure is 
nice to have ya hear biggy.. i was just laughing at you in the del66666 12/12 thread..funny shit over there as usual..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Amb - As Drop suggested it could be your damaged root just trying to recover. You may need to give it another 7-10 days. If your root is recovered, then look at your TDS. Looks a little on the low side using GH (Lucas Formula).
> 
> Although many use just FN Bloom, I use FN Grow during veg then 1-2 weeks into flower start FN Bloom. You can go complete WF grow with just FN Bloom, but Lucas did some experimentation with both Grow and Bloom and had exceptional results. My gear just takes off in the FN Grow during veg. I love the rapid dark green growth that Grow provides in a WF.
> 
> This link is a great resource: http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892


Thanks for the words of encouragement Dropastoner and thanks for the link Fuzzy.
i will check that site out. 
I did decided to add some root excelarator and FNGrow.. even though i was planning on following the Scottyballs manual as closely as possible. Its a good guide if everything is perfect. But when unexpected problems occur, things dont get to stay so simple anymore. I just used my best judgement and added those suppliments. I am seeing some new excelarated growth, and she looks like she wants even more nutes.. so i will up the doseage tomorrow or the next day.
the rockwool babes are really thriving more as well with the root excelorator and the FNG. so i will just be as patient as possible and see how this plays out..
yeah, i really like dark green leaves.. they always seem to elude me.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool, ya might wanna look somewhere else though cuz this waterfarm is FRIGHTENING! lol... ive had a rough start buddy.. im not the best to follow thats 4 sure.BUT it sure is
> nice to have ya hear biggy.. i was just laughing at you in the del66666 12/12 thread..funny shit over there as usual..


Yeah Im enjoying the 12/12 grow alot and plus i need to build up my stock so wtf may as well go for it. Well if i follow you at least I'll learn what not to do huh? LoL...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 22, 2011)

i agree with fuzznuts the nova grow makes them grow so much quicker and lusher imo. check out my grow if you want its a rookie effort but u will see wen i post an update tomorrow how much growth i have had since switching to nova grow


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool, ya might wanna look somewhere else though cuz this waterfarm is FRIGHTENING! lol... ive had a rough start buddy.. im not the best to follow thats 4 sure.BUT it sure is
> nice to have ya hear biggy.. i was just laughing at you in the del66666 12/12 thread..funny shit over there as usual..


That's not true, Amber. The best journals to follow if you have never done something are the ones where the OP made mistakes... if everybody I followed did everything right and had perfect grows, how would I learn to cope when *I* make mistakes (which I do with alarming regularity!!!). The fact that you are still fighting to make this little girl into the lady she is destined to be gives hope to other newbie growers. 

Stick in there, chickie, you're going great and it's good for the troops to see someone with enough guts to continue to post even though things aren't going perfectly. These are the threads that help the most!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> That's not true, Amber. The best journals to follow if you have never done something are the ones where the OP made mistakes... if everybody I followed did everything right and had perfect grows, how would I learn to cope when *I* make mistakes (which I do with alarming regularity!!!). The fact that you are still fighting to make this little girl into the lady she is destined to be gives hope to other newbie growers.
> 
> Stick in there, chickie, you're going great and it's good for the troops to see someone with enough guts to continue to post even though things aren't going perfectly. These are the threads that help the most!


I Have To Agree With The Growing Granny.What Doesn't Kill Your Girls will Make Them Stronger And You Can Learn From Your Mistakes.I Woke Up This Am And 1 Of My Pumps Blew A Hose So My Hydroton Was Bone Dry.So I Hooked It Back Up And Watered The Hydroton.Now It's A Wait And See If My Seedling Will Respond.Keep On Keeping On Girlfriend Good Luck.Peace


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Amber, I recently started using a waterfarm too and they can be pretty intimidating, but I think what happens most of the time is we over think alot of it. I know I did atleast. I went through 3 or 4 seedlings before I got one to really take off in that system. I over watered one and drowned one. The other I dropped a CFL on top of and broke the root from the stem. I think you get the point. We all have our own learning curve. lol So I figured I would give you some helpful tips I have learned thus far. Don't worry about the pH too much. 5.5 - 7 is about normal for young growth. Alot of the times I find that the increase in pH is okay for the plant. It needs a pH that matches up well with the absorption rate of nitrogen (vegetative growth) and phosphorus (root development). If you get it any where that allows those, you'll be great! I find that the younger seeds kinda like the higher end pH too. So try not too be too over attentive about the pH. She will tell you by weird warping of her leaves if she isn't liking the pH. Listen to her.  As far as watering goes. I suggest not using the pump till you have your second tier of leaves or your second true node. Especially if your using pretty thick rock wool like you are. Hand water it till then. She will love you for it. Then you can turn on the air pump and watch her go. I hope these tips help. I know they would have helped me in the beginning.  

Here's a picture of my lovely lady.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Amber, dropped by, saw this, had a good laugh, thought of your avi.

[video=youtube;_eJ6wwVljTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=_eJ6wwVljTE[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

looking ok here Doc. Really hope you overcome any feeding/lighting prob's, and we can see you'r Deep Blue's Perform. 
Ive got faith in them, and in a couple moon's you can sit toking n chokin on em and laugh about these ( temp. ) issues.

Peace out Ambz

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> That's not true, Amber. The best journals to follow if you have never done something are the ones where the OP made mistakes... if everybody I followed did everything right and had perfect grows, how would I learn to cope when *I* make mistakes (which I do with alarming regularity!!!). The fact that you are still fighting to make this little girl into the lady she is destined to be gives hope to other newbie growers.
> 
> Stick in there, chickie, you're going great and it's good for the troops to see someone with enough guts to continue to post even though things aren't going perfectly. These are the threads that help the most!


Thank you so much for your kind words of inspiration. and i agree with you. I think its important to problem slove what others might find failure. Because thats how you learn, from your mistakes. i make a lot of mistakes as well. your very cool chick.your no photoperiod bitch! no way! another hysterical del666666 subscriber.. your so funny Bluezy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> I Have To Agree With The Growing Granny.What Doesn't Kill Your Girls will Make Them Stronger And You Can Learn From Your Mistakes.I Woke Up This Am And 1 Of My Pumps Blew A Hose So My Hydroton Was Bone Dry.So I Hooked It Back Up And Watered The Hydroton.Now It's A Wait And See If My Seedling Will Respond.Keep On Keeping On Girlfriend Good Luck.Peace


that is so good to know! yes! yes! im so glad you were creative enough to come up with a quick fix. Good LUck to you and thanks for the kind words. Peace oowt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Hey Amber, I recently started using a waterfarm too and they can be pretty intimidating, but I think what happens most of the time is we over think alot of it. I know I did atleast. I went through 3 or 4 seedlings before I got one to really take off in that system. I over watered one and drowned one. The other I dropped a CFL on top of and broke the root from the stem. I think you get the point. We all have our own learning curve. lol So I figured I would give you some helpful tips I have learned thus far. Don't worry about the pH too much. 5.5 - 7 is about normal for young growth. Alot of the times I find that the increase in pH is okay for the plant. It needs a pH that matches up well with the absorption rate of nitrogen (vegetative growth) and phosphorus (root development). If you get it any where that allows those, you'll be great! I find that the younger seeds kinda like the higher end pH too. So try not too be too over attentive about the pH. She will tell you by weird warping of her leaves if she isn't liking the pH. Listen to her.  As far as watering goes. I suggest not using the pump till you have your second tier of leaves or your second true node. Especially if your using pretty thick rock wool like you are. Hand water it till then. She will love you for it. Then you can turn on the air pump and watch her go. I hope these tips help. I know they would have helped me in the beginning.
> 
> Here's a picture of my lovely lady.
> View attachment 1900850


THank you for the wonderful tips. If you have anymore tips i will be glad to take them because i will have at least a few curves if not more to concour. you have come such a great distance . im so impressed with your motivation and determination. your have a beautiful girl. 
have you concidered doing a journal? I would like to subscribe. if you ever need a plaace to show her, shes always welcomed here.
peace amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Hey Amber, dropped by, saw this, had a good laugh, thought of your avi.
> 
> [video=youtube;_eJ6wwVljTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=_eJ6wwVljTE[/video]


lol..love that MONSTER MAGNET SONG!!!!! and the Bride of Chucky is one of my favorite movies of all time. thanks for posting it SmoochieBoochie with the space cadet glow.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> looking ok here Doc. Really hope you overcome any feeding/lighting prob's, and we can see you'r Deep Blue's Perform.
> Ive got faith in them, and in a couple moon's you can sit toking n chokin on em and laugh about these ( temp. ) issues.
> 
> Peace out Ambz
> ...


nice positive words of reinforcement are always so nice to hear. tokin and chokin on some exodus cheeze, deep blue, pineapple chuck, purple wreck, BUBBLEBOMB!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

I turn my water pump off for 6 hours.. the time the light is off. 
I took out a gallon of water and added back one gallon of water with 300ppm of Flora Nova GRow. and 12 drops of root excorator and im finally getting some good growth and greenery. finally.. My second true leaves finally formed and it looks like the 3 rd are taking NO time to start growing out as well..

My rockwool babys are getting even bigger with this same feed. but i think ph might be tweeking the leaves a bit so i m thinkin that might be ph related. they still look happy and so am I! 
















deep blue


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Ambs, I had a chat with the guy at the Hesi stand and told him you had embarked on a Hesi trial. Pics at the 600 club of Day 1, 2 and 3 of the HTCC.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words of inspiration. and i agree with you. I think its important to problem slove what others might find failure. Because thats how you learn, from your mistakes. i make a lot of mistakes as well. your very cool chick.your no photoperiod bitch! no way! another hysterical del666666 subscriber.. your so funny Bluezy.


OMG That made me laugh out loud!! I want to change my Handle now to Photoperiod Bitch!

Mark Twain once said ~ "Learn from the mistakes of others. You'll never live long enough to make them all yourself."


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking bomb up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 24, 2011)

"Calling Space Cadet Stimpy!" Ha ha! Blast away on Lady Sativa and her psychedelic nectar. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol..love that MONSTER MAGNET SONG!!!!! and the Bride of Chucky is one of my favorite movies of all time. thanks for posting it SmoochieBoochie with the space cadet glow.lol


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 24, 2011)

drambert, finally got your email.... (guess i should check that acct more eh? )
i haven't been ignoring you, just busy as all hell......


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Dr. Your waterfarm plant is looking spanking. What are you planning to do with the other 4?
Are you just using FloraNovaBloom aswell? I'm thinking of buying some GHS micro soon when I get paid.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just wanted to thank Amber for helping me figure out how to post big pics here. Thanks. I feel like Im showing off baby pictures. Isnt this plant beautiful? Totally amazing, this thing of beauty coming from a small seed, so tiny. This is todays pic, day 30, still vegging.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> drambert, finally got your email.... (guess i should check that acct more eh? )
> i haven't been ignoring you, just busy as all hell......


its kewl kitty meow


nattybongo said:


> Hey Dr. Your waterfarm plant is looking spanking. What are you planning to do with the other 4?
> Are you just using FloraNovaBloom aswell? I'm thinking of buying some GHS micro soon when I get paid.


Hey natty, thanks! the baby is really looking well, super slow to take off but she is a good lookin little girl. Things are lookin really dialed in right now for her.
My waterfarm girl is a reg seed, so im hoping she will be she. lol.. if not ..i have the other 4 on standby. If she is a he, i will pull her and put one of the rockwool girlsn(they are regular seeds too, ONE has to be a female! if not really really bad luck. ) into the waterfarm and let her take off.. its the only solution i could think that could slove this time involved sexing issue. I can also throw the rockwool girls at any time into my 12/12 tent . If you have anyother suggestions on waterfarm sexing transplants please let me know.
Funny you should mention the GHS micro. I have some on standby as well. I need to get some hydrogene peroxide for the roots as well. 
take care bongo


GreenGiant49 said:


> I just wanted to thank Amber for helping me figure out how to post big pics here. Thanks. I feel like Im showing off baby pictures. Isnt this plant beautiful? Totally amazing, this thing of beauty coming from a small seed, so tiny. This is todays pic, day 30, still vegging.


your very welcome, im glad i could help you. She is very beautiful , im thrilled for you. its mindblowing what these plants are capable of .happy gardening gg


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Dr amber lookin good pal wont be long till them roots realy take off,lol,best of luck to ya and ill peekin in from time to time lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

its really been wonderful sharing journals and information with all the waterfarmvillers out there. I came up with a solution to covering my rockwool and excess spray from my water ring. 


the flora micro that some are using sounds like it works pretty well. 




posting this in progress to check out on the big screen


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 25, 2011)

them purple wrecks are coming on nicely hun...bring on the buds lol...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah kev, i really liked the looks of the purple wreck seeds. They were so big and fat and chunky.. really healthy looking beans.. The little ones are getting huge. seems like a very good genetic, hardy and green and mean. im really looking foward to them budds bud. have a good weekend mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 25, 2011)

gdgd glad u pleased with em hun..u like the next lot coming for sure lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

been looking into some more crystals for the tent .. 
you inspired me smoochie..thanks.
at first i just got them to hold down the platic protectors on my rockwool.. 
but now im thinking i might have tapped into something far greater than expected..
.
im thinkin if i get some aquamarine crystals s0mething beyond my wildest dreams might happen.. 
Aquamarine is the water protection stone. 

[youtube]XAg1x4GMKJI[/youtube]


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow looks amazing Amber keep up all the great work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking great Amber. I have several aquas and ,well, a lot of other minerals/crystals. Here's a website if you haven't already found one about metaphysical properties. Have fun! 

http://www.thatcrystalsite.com/guide/properties-glossary.php



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> been looking into some more crystals for the tent ..
> you inspired me smoochie..thanks.
> at first i just got them to hold down the platic protectors on my rockwool..
> but now im thinking i might have tapped into something far greater than expected..
> ...


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi All! Is it ok for me to update you all with my grow progress here? Today I am on day 33, still in veg. Did a flush and nute change yesterday. PPM are at their highest ever, near 1000. Kind of worried about that, dont want to burn her. Some posts on another forum gave me the courage to try a prune. I only have one plant, so I was reluctant, but most of what I read suggested yields could be better with a light clipping. I thought I would try FIM. It was traumatic to me to pinch her! Sure hope she forgives me! She is so full of life. Short and FULL.







Day 33, veg. Check out how full she is! This is with CFL too.







Tried to get a pic of the FIM.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure if Ive let it be know but ive been subbed for awhile.. Things are looking Awseome Doc!!! i just started my first Hydro/water farm run and im hoping for the best.. Ill be here till chop and beyond!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 27, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi All! Is it ok for me to update you all with my grow progress here? Today I am on day 33, still in veg. Did a flush and nute change yesterday. PPM are at their highest ever, near 1000. Kind of worried about that, dont want to burn her. Some posts on another forum gave me the courage to try a prune. I only have one plant, so I was reluctant, but most of what I read suggested yields could be better with a light clipping. I thought I would try FIM. It was traumatic to me to pinch her! Sure hope she forgives me! She is so full of life. Short and FULL.
> 
> Day 33, veg. Check out how full she is! This is with CFL too.
> 
> Tried to get a pic of the FIM.


What strain is that? I forget... but she's lovely!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> What strain is that? I forget... but she's lovely!


Hi Blue,

She is a Northern Lights. Indica. Supposed to be a short plant. Very tight inter-nodal spacing so far. I understand that she is supposed to stretch when I put her in 12/12.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 27, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi Blue,
> 
> She is a Northern Lights. Indica. Supposed to be a short plant. Very tight inter-nodal spacing so far. I understand that she is supposed to stretch when I put her in 12/12.


Nice! I guess I didn't ever know that. Here's one of my Northern lights Blue. This on is the tallest one:


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Lush and green!


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, since everyone else is posting pictures of their ladies... Here's my G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. Week 2 of veg. 



Pictures are as of last night after I topped her using Uncle Ben's Topping Method (https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html). 4 cola's here we come.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 27, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Well, since everyone else is posting pictures of their ladies... Here's my G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. Week 2 of veg.
> 
> View attachment 1908523View attachment 1908524View attachment 1908525
> 
> Pictures are as of last night after I topped her using Uncle Ben's Topping Method (https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html). 4 cola's here we come.


SCROG screen will get you 20+ colas, my SD grow I had 21 colas I believe. total of 45 tops.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Well, since everyone else is posting pictures of their ladies... Here's my G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. Week 2 of veg.
> 
> View attachment 1908523View attachment 1908524View attachment 1908525
> 
> Pictures are as of last night after I topped her using Uncle Ben's Topping Method (https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html). 4 cola's here we come.


Yo tmac, I used this same topping method with my Jack herrer. Vegged her for 30 days, she just went into flowering two days ago. Yours looks beautiful. She looks like she's going to be a bush. My Jack is very stretched and has been growing at an alarming rate for 4 days now. Check her out in my avatar Jack herrer scrog.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> SCROG screen will get you 20+ colas, my SD grow I had 21 colas I believe. total of 45 tops.


I've been checking out Scottyballs, kriz, yours, and a few other scrog grows recently. I like it. I might do it later. I just like the topping method.  Plus, I've never topped it that low before so I'm excited to the results I get. 



brokenturtle3102 said:


> Yo tmac, I used this same topping method with my Jack herrer. Vegged her for 30 days, she just went into flowering two days ago. Yours looks beautiful. She looks like she's going to be a bush. My Jack is very stretched and has been growing at an alarming rate for 4 days now. Check her out in my avatar Jack herrer scrog.


That's what im hoping for. B) I love me some bushes! lol Your Jack is looking great and I'm sure it will wonderful in flowering! Good luck with the 12/12 stretch man. I hear Jack's are notorious for stretching badddd. I think your col scrog will definitely help out with that. Great idea, btw. I might borrow it if that's okay.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, I wonder if you could get a pretty low height growth with really stretchy strains (Tangerine Dream, Amnesia Haze, ect.) with that type of scrog. I imagine you could train them up the sides and checker board the top of it. Then train the rest of the plant over the top?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Also, I wonder if you could get a pretty low height growth with really stretchy strains (Tangerine Dream, Amnesia Haze, ect.) with that type of scrog. I imagine you could train them up the sides and checker board the top of it. Then train the rest of the plant over the top?


Hey Tmac, if you are interested in bushy bushes without any work to get them that way, I recommend Red Cherry Berry (Barney's Farm). I am growing one out right now. I have not topped it or anything and she is wider than she is tall, and so bushy, she can't even get out of her own way. I swear, this is the most fun plant I've ever dealt with.

This is her at day 35 - 1 week into flowering (no buds yet)






And this is a peek at her underdrawers...


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey Tmac, if you are interested in bushy bushes without any work to get them that way, I recommend Red Cherry Berry (Barney's Farm). I am growing one out right now. I have not topped it or anything and she is wider than she is tall, and so bushy, she can't even get out of her own way. I swear, this is the most fun plant I've ever dealt with.
> 
> This is her at day 35 - 1 week into flowering (no buds yet)
> 
> ...


Oh man! You're not kidding. That is a very bushy plant. I will have to add that strain to my to-grow list.  How tall do you think the 12/12 stretch will be?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Can't say for sure, but she has been in 12/12 for one week today and she has only gotten about 1" taller so far...but 3" wider! I really think this plant is going to stay very short and bushy. That top pic was just before lights out and she is always a little droopy at the end of the day. I think she gets tired trying to hold all them leaves up!!! LOL

I've got a perkier pic somewhere because when she is fully alert, she is simply amazing.

Her longest leaf is over 7" long!


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

That leaf is longer than my PE is tall.  Awesome plant though, Blue. Can't wait to see her in flower!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL, me neither! Should be starting soon...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> I've been checking out Scottyballs, kriz, yours, and a few other scrog grows recently. I like it. I might do it later. I just like the topping method.  Plus, I've never topped it that low before so I'm excited to the results I get.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what im hoping for. B) I love me some bushes! lol Your Jack is looking great and I'm sure it will wonderful in flowering! Good luck with the 12/12 stretch man. I hear Jack's are notorious for stretching badddd. I think your col scrog will definitely help out with that. Great idea, btw. I might borrow it if that's okay.


Let me give you one opinion for your interest in bushy plants. Only bush a plant out if you have strong lighting. I use LEDs and if I had as bushy of a plant that bluejeans has, half of my harvest would be popcorn nug. I haven't read too much about the stretch period of Jack herrers, but just incase she does stretch, I topped all of the main colas. This way, I will have many little colas. Stay tuned it's only day 2 of flowering lol.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm all HID lighting.  600w HPS all veg and flower. I love every bit of lumen output from this beast. lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Let me give you one opinion for your interest in bushy plants. Only bush a plant out if you have strong lighting. I use LEDs and if I had as bushy of a plant that bluejeans has, half of my harvest would be popcorn nug. I haven't read too much about the stretch period of Jack herrers, but just incase she does stretch, I topped all of the main colas. This way, I will have many little colas. Stay tuned it's only day 2 of flowering lol.


I might mention too, that the arrangement of my CFL's also provides this gal with lots of side lighting as well as on top. I'm sure that has a lot to do with her overall bushiness. Because she is the tallest plant in my grow room (only because she is sitting in DWC instead of a soil pot on the floor, the lights that are rigged for the lower plants actually hang beside her, lower than her top lights. That gives the lower plants the light they need, with the added bonus of giving the taller plant extra light on the sides.

However, the write-up at the 'tude where I bought the seed indicated that she would be short and bushy. The side-lighting is just a contributory factor.

_"Indica domination contributes to Red Cherry Berry growing and compact bud formation, mature plants get an indica height and a sweet fruity indica smell. They have a typical x-mas shape, rich branching is supported by robust stems. The maximum high is 120-150 cm. Short internode gaps explode into dense, rounded bud-clusters which merge into compact, heavy colas by harvest time with a sweet fruity aroma and taste with a stunning combination of stone and high!"
_


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Blue! She really is a bushy beauty! Kind of looks like my NL. How old was she when you turned down the light? RCB is supposed to be a medium height indica strain. 70 day flower period. THC sounds the same effect as NL too, cerebral and some body.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hey Blue! She really is a bushy beauty! Kind of looks like my NL. How old was she when you turned down the light? RCB is supposed to be a medium height indica strain. 70 day flower period. THC sounds the same effect as NL too, cerebral and some body.


She was 33 days from seed when I flipped the lights. The write up on the 'tude says 120-150cm (4 to 5 feet). I just don't see my girl getting that tall since she is SO wide, but if she does, OMG! She 1.5x wider than tall... imagine if she were to maintain those proportions!!!! She'd be 5 feet tall and 7 feet wide! LOL...that would be amazing! I'd cut everything else early to give her room if she wanted to roll that way.

I do have 6 NLB (Northern Lights x Blueberry) in the room too, but they are looking more sativa-ish...tall and stately. These are supposed to lean to the BB genes rather than the NL so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> She was 33 days from seed when I flipped the lights.


Yeah, I do find the growing part to be fascinating! Like you said, "growing it is addictive". My NL is at 34 days, still in veg. I FIM's a couple of shoots the other night. She too is wider than tall. Great to have a growing buddies with children the same age!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

high everyone. your girls looks so healthy an beautiful. i cant wait to see them grow hundreds of colas with big huge frosty buds on them.im wishing the best for everyone!good luck.

I am finally seeing some nice new greeen growth on my girls. 
I got my Phat filter up.
I switched my light from 400 to 600 watts
I changed out my rez. 
My out readings were... 210 ppm, 6.5 ph OUT
i added some flora nova grow and flora nova micro.
My in readings were 420 ppm, 5.1 ph.. IN
Im keeping my ph in low because when it goes through the hydroton pebbles it bumps up quite a bit.


How often should i change my rez? i have heard quite a variation .. some daily, some once a week. Should this be based on water leaving the system of just that the plant is eating the food and it should be changed out reguardless...?????
???




aint she cute? 

a little musical rotation..


take it easy
amberstien


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

there coming on now hun..looking forward to the buds for sure...


----------



## Chem Dawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high everyone. your girls looks so healthy an beautiful. i cant wait to see them grow hundreds of colas with big huge frosty buds on them.im wishing the best for everyone!good luck.
> 
> I am finally seeing some nice new greeen growth on my girls.
> I got my Phat filter up.
> ...


 Looking beauteous Doc! Absolutely beauteous!!!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high everyone. your girls looks so healthy an beautiful. i cant wait to see them grow hundreds of colas with big huge frosty buds on them.im wishing the best for everyone!good luck.
> 
> I am finally seeing some nice new greeen growth on my girls.
> I got my Phat filter up.
> ...


at the stage your at now once a week should be fine. scottyballs said in his journal that he monitors the water that goes in so if its a 2gal res u just monitor your add backs. once u have put in 2 gals worth its time for a change. other people say once a week. at the moment im changing mine daily but its only because my buddha eats like crazy and if i dont stay on top of it it starts to show signs of a nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

They are looking spiffy, Amber! I tend to change my res once a week, but this past weekend, I didn't have the energy. My ppms and pH levels were good and the temps are holding good so I just didn't see the need. 

All of my previous full res changes have been because of something I felt urgent about correcting through a total change. In the beginning, it was high temps in the res (can you say bath water?), then I had the root rot issue with the VK, and so forth. This weekend, everybody looked good, their ppms were in order, the ph was in order and the temps were good so I figured, it ain't broke, don't fix it...cuz I sometimes take the approach, if it aint broke, fix it till it is...LOL

I've followed journals were the grower went the entire grow with only one or two res changes, and I've seen folks that change them every few days. Not sure if there is a "right" answer, but I think its a gut feeling sort of thing...


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> :
> I am finally seeing some nice new greeen growth on my girls.
> I got my Phat filter up.
> I switched my light from 400 to 600 watts
> ...


Hi Amber,

Yes the girls look better and they are cute too! You numbers look good. Getting the nutes up on the one in the WF is a very good idea, she looks a little hungry still. 

Oh, keep in mind that I am new to this too, but I have done a lot of research.

Nute change. When small, every 10 days is fine. When larger, every 7. More often is not needed. 

Now that she is getting bigger, she may start to use water. Keep an eye on that level tube and add back when down a liter or so. I have been adding back water only, no nutes. Some add back water that has some nutes in it. Watch you PPM in the res. If you see it dropping, put some nutes in the makeup water. Make sure adjust the dose for the amount of make up water added. 

Getting the right dose will take some experimentation.

Growing sure is fun! You get to play chemist. Digital meters. oh boy!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Now that she is getting bigger, she may start to use water. Keep an eye on that level tube and add back when down a liter or so. I have been adding back water only, no nutes. Some add back water that has some nutes in it. Watch you PPM in the res. If you see it dropping, put some nutes in the makeup water. Make sure adjust the dose for the amount of make up water added.


Just as a reference, my RCB is now at the end of Flowering Week 1. All total, she is 43 days old from seed. I've noticed recently that she is now drinking about a 1/2 gallon a day. I have to add water back to her every single day and I check her pH and ppms after the add-back and adjust accordingly.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Just as a reference, my RCB is now at the end of Flowering Week 1. All total, she is 43 days old from seed. I've noticed recently that she is now drinking about a 1/2 gallon a day. I have to add water back to her every single day and I check her pH and ppms after the add-back and adjust accordingly.


Blue, I do not like hearing that at all. About the amount of water being used. I have to leave my baby for 7 days this month. I worried about her dying of thirst. Im planning on adding a second reservoir for this. But if she is drinking up to two liters a day, I will be in trouble.

This is a question I have. Do plants use more water when in Veg or in Flower? I could keep her in Veg until I get back, if she would use less water that way. You know how they say there is an explosion of growth when they are put into flower? Logic would say that explosion would include water uptake too. Like you are seeing , Blue.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks for the all the great information and input! 
i dont have a thermometer for my water. 
it sounds pretty important. 
can you please tell me which one you have and where i can get it? 
what should the temps be at?

gg49.. dayzt said he had to add 2 gallons a day to his beast in flower. I had the same concerns. thats a crazy amount of fluid to add back, but i have seen the roots on the waterfarm and they are so thick. i do think the waterfarm rez is a bit small when i think of this.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Blue, I do not like hearing that at all. About the amount of water being used. I have to leave my baby for 7 days this month. I worried about her dying of thirst. Im planning on adding a second reservoir for this. But if she is drinking up to two liters a day, I will be in trouble.
> 
> This is a question I have. Do plants use more water when in Veg or in Flower? I could keep her in Veg until I get back, if she would use less water that way. You know how they say there is an explosion of growth when they are put into flower? Logic would say that explosion would include water uptake too. Like you are seeing , Blue.


I honestly cannot answer the question of veg vs flower. I did not really notice a huge uptake in the amount of water she was drinking after switching to 12/12 (actually 11/13), but this is just the first week... I know we talked about your spare reservoir. When are you leaving? If you've got a few days, I'd watch every day how much she drinks and make a note of it. There isn't likely to be a huge increase while you are gone so you should be able to calculate how much water she will drink in 7 days with some degree of accuracy. If you can figure that, plus maybe an extra day's worth or two, you should be fine.

You have something like a 2.5 gal res, right? Maybe you could get a really big tote (something you can add 6 or 7 gallons to without filling it deeper than your res). Even my gal wouldn't drink 7 gallons in 7 days. Since our girls are about the same age and size, if your's isn't drinking 1/2 gal or so a day, then maybe putting mine into flower increased it more than I thought.

All I can say is if she's not in flower by now, and you are leaving soon, I'd leave everything status quo until you get back. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the all the great information and input!
> i dont have a thermometer for my water.
> it sounds pretty important.
> can you please tell me which one you have and where i can get it?
> ...


My plants slurping up 1 gallon a day but that's good and based on the size of the stalk and the general stature of my plant the rez is way to small but it keeps me on my toes. Temp gage is part of my Hanna meter. My res is around 68 dgrees.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the all the great information and input!
> i dont have a thermometer for my water.
> it sounds pretty important.
> can you please tell me which one you have and where i can get it?
> ...


Amber, you can get a cheap thermometer at a pet store (for fish tanks). Optimum temps from what I've read are between 65-70*F. You really shouldnt' let it get much over 75 if you can help it. Sticking your finger (clean, please) into the res will give you a subjective reading. If the water feels cool, it's probably okay. If you can't feel the water's temp, it is typically between 75 and 80 and marginally okay, and if it feels warm, you're screwed...get a frozen bottle of water in there stat.

Warm temps in the res is the number one cause of root rot. It allows the micronutes we add to develop harmful bacteria. Besides that, your baby will grow better if her water is at the right temp. I keep 4 soda bottles of water in the freezer for emergencies (two for each res) so I can bring the temps down quickly if I need to. Just float a bottle of frozen water in the res until it is fully melted and your temps should be back to good. Until you get a thermometer, you might want to keep some frozen bottles around just to bring the temps down to cool until you know the actual reading.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks ceejr and blues.. good info on the clean finger.
and the pet store and the frozen bottles.

i was thinking. its not going to be easy to lift the waterfarm rez, actully quite impossible once my scrog frame is on.. so i wont be able to place the frozen bottle in there. Do you have any other ideas how i can bring the rez temp down without having to lift the buckets apart..
thanks


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> You have something like a 2.5 gal res, right? Maybe you could get a really big tote (something you can add 6 or 7 gallons to without filling it deeper than your res). Even my gal wouldn't drink 7 gallons in 7 days. Since our girls are about the same age and size, if your's isn't drinking 1/2 gal or so a day, then maybe putting mine into flower increased it more than I thought.
> 
> All I can say is if she's not in flower by now, and you are leaving soon, I'd leave everything status quo until you get back. Just my humble opinion.


Blue, yeah, the standard WF is not huge, only about 8 liters. Right now my plant is only using about 1/2 liter a day. Thanks why I am considering simple vegging 4 more weeks .... (sounds long as that would be double what she is now). From what I have read there really is no negative to a long veg????

Im thinking along the lines you mentioned for the secondary reservoir, something wide long and short (like our plants). A container like this will hold much more fluid at the 7 inch height limit.

I have asked on another thread about the water uptake , veg vs flower. Ill keep you posted


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Blue, yeah, the standard WF is not huge, only about 8 liters. Right now my plant is only using about 1/2 liter a day. Thanks why I am considering simple vegging 4 more weeks .... (sounds long as that would be double what she is now). From what I have read there really is no negative to a long veg????
> 
> Im thinking along the lines you mentioned for the secondary reservoir, something wide long and short (like our plants). A container like this will hold much more fluid at the 7 inch height limit.
> 
> I have asked on another thread about the water uptake , veg vs flower. Ill keep you posted


Sounds like a plan. The only downside I know of to long vegging is just running out of headroom when the plant grows, but with something as wide and short as these, I don't think that's going to be an issue. Do keep us updated on the water uptake...tidbits of info like that are _always_ valuable.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Doctor A~

If you don't have the screen on yet, you could set the whole waterfarm into a deep pan (like a shower pan or a hot water heater tray). Then, if the temp gets too high, you could then put ice around the WF into the pan. In my previous setup with the single 20 gal res with 3 ports, when the res got too hot, I just ran water in the tub around it. Brought the temps right down. If you think heat is going to be an issue, you just need to plan ahead by placing a way to cool the outside if you can't reach the inside!


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 28, 2011)

If your pump is in the tent take it out so it can pump cool air into the res rather than the warm air in the tent. If possible put the pump near a window.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Blue, yeah, the standard WF is not huge, only about 8 liters. Right now my plant is only using about 1/2 liter a day. Thanks why I am considering simple vegging 4 more weeks .... (sounds long as that would be double what she is now). From what I have read there really is no negative to a long veg????
> 
> Im thinking along the lines you mentioned for the secondary reservoir, something wide long and short (like our plants). A container like this will hold much more fluid at the 7 inch height limit.
> 
> I have asked on another thread about the water uptake , veg vs flower. Ill keep you posted


Just be careful, Green. The stage the plant is in has little to do with water intake compared to the size of the plant. If you veg for another 4 weeks, I would think your plant would double in size from your already 4 week veg. It's more or less dependent on root mass and size of plant than whether or not she's packing on buds. Feel me? I like Blue's idea. Get another tote about the same height as the WF. You can get tubs that hold like 4+ gal at walmart or meijers, connect it to your res and bam. You have a 6+ gal res instead of just 2. That should buy you some time.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Just be careful, Green. The stage the plant is in has little to do with water intake compared to the size of the plant. If you veg for another 4 weeks, I would think your plant would double in size from your already 4 week veg. It's more or less dependent on root mass and size of plant than whether or not she's packing on buds. Feel me? I like Blue's idea. Get another tote about the same height as the WF. You can get tubs that hold like 4+ gal at walmart or meijers, connect it to your res and bam. You have a 6+ gal res instead of just 2. That should buy you some time.


Yes, I hear you. That makes sense. Im going to watch the water uptake carefully to see exactly the demands. I may put her into flower in one week, so that I have awhile to watch the effects of that for a week or two before I leave.

I already have a big tote that I can use. 

I have been growing under cfl's so far. I bought a small HPS (150) for flowering. I will supplement with some cfls. For this trip, I wonder how high I should keep the new HPS above the plant. I dont want her growing into it. How much could she grow in a week?

I leave for my trip on Dec.21.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Yes, I hear you. That makes sense. Im going to watch the water uptake carefully to see exactly the demands. I may put her into flower in one week, so that I have awhile to watch the effects of that for a week or two before I leave.
> 
> I already have a big tote that I can use.
> 
> ...


I use this:
View attachment 1910820


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> I use this:
> View attachment 1910820


Thanks! That is helpful. Now to guess how much she can grow in a week ....


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks ceejr and blues.. good info on the clean finger.
> and the pet store and the frozen bottles.
> 
> i was thinking. its not going to be easy to lift the waterfarm rez, actully quite impossible once my scrog frame is on.. so i wont be able to place the frozen bottle in there. Do you have any other ideas how i can bring the rez temp down without having to lift the buckets apart..
> thanks


Hey Doc Go To Home Depot And Get Some Reflective Insluation It's Very Thin.Wrap This Around Your Res.I've Read Where It can lower Res Temp's.Peace


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Thanks! That is helpful. Now to guess how much she can grow in a week ....


Now THAT is light cycle dependent. If you put her into flower, expect a minimum of 50% of total height now to be added on in a week. I usually assume 2x growth during the 12/12 stretch. Also dependent on strain. Sativas usually stretch more than indicas. However, if you put into flowering this week, expect for her to stop growing vertically around the end of December. 12/12 stretch usually stops after the 1st 2 or 3 weeks into flowering. Then bud weight gets packed on from then on.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Yes, I hear you. That makes sense. Im going to watch the water uptake carefully to see exactly the demands. I may put her into flower in one week, so that I have awhile to watch the effects of that for a week or two before I leave.
> 
> I already have a big tote that I can use.
> 
> ...


If you don't leave till Dec 21, you should flip her lights now and by then she should be nearly done with her stretch. You will have a pretty solid idea of what she will need from the 21st till you get back if you start charting now. If you are going to use the HPS light, don't wait until you are ready to leave to start that. That will change things drastically from the CFL's in terms of growth and therefore, water uptake.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> If you don't leave till Dec 21, you should flip her lights now and by then she should be nearly done with her stretch. You will have a pretty solid idea of what she will need from the 21st till you get back if you start charting now. If you are going to use the HPS light, don't wait until you are ready to leave to start that. That will change things drastically from the CFL's in terms of growth and therefore, water uptake.


Please tell me how you know what I am thinking!!! I think flipping her soon is what I should do for several reasons. Thanks for pushing me in that direction. It will give me time to deal with the stretch, the watering needs of the plant in flower, and I cant remember the rest .....


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Please tell me how you know what I am thinking!!! I think flipping her soon is what I should do for several reasons. Thanks for pushing me in that direction. It will give me time to deal with the stretch, the watering needs of the plant in flower, and I cant remember the rest .....


Because I'm a grandma. We have that ability.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 29, 2011)

Well from my experience (and it's very little), the waterfarm is just as susceptable to root rot in the rez as any other hydro setup - compounded by the fact that you don't have easy access to view the roots once your scrog screen is down. The best thing you can do, is make sure your rez temps stay below 75 to avoid bacteria growth which encourages algae to grow among other pathogens that menifest themselves with higher water temps such as 'Pythium'. Warm water mean less oxygen, so your roots kind of 'suffogate' and die when it's too warm. I've been told that most roots can handle fairly cold temps, so don't be afraid of 'too cold' of temps in the rez unless you're putting like 30-40 degree water in there...just use common sense.

I'm actually going to have a friend help me this weekend and we're going to left the top bucket out of my VK and lift the screen up at the same time so that it can be raised up enough for us to see the roots. I'll need to raise my light up as far as it goes beforehand obviously...should work okay since the VK canopy has kept fairly low. I still haven't brought in those flagstones to put under the waterfarms in order to keep them cool from below...we may also do that. I've also picked up a great tip from 'Bluejeans', suggesting to put the waterfarm into a shallow pan of sorts, and fill that outside pan with ice-water or cool water to help bring the rez temps down...I may need to try that as well.

Another tip is to keep your air pumps 'outside' of the tent, so that the air they pump into the rez is cooler than the warm air inside the grow space...one of mine is outside of the tent - but the AoS pump is inside..may need to move it out of there! 

I asked my hydro shop guy about using too much H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide), and he said unless I use WAY too much (glugs of it at a time), it will be fine and actually beneficial for the plant, even if there's to temp or root rot/algae issues... especially when using the over-the-counter 3% stuff...which is what I'm using - just from the drug store. Many hydro growers use it regularly, even if they aren't having these issues. THe hydro shop sells the high-concertrated H2O2, and it's pricey - but for just a few waterfarms, the 3% stuff is fine. I use about 1.5 tsp per gallon in my add-back pails, and about 2.5 tsp per gallon in my full rez change-outs. Since using it, I've noticed my algae went away that was building up on the AoS... H2O2 will not effect your bud taste - it's just like adding liquid oxygen to your water. H2O2 is missing a molecule, and when it breaks-down in your water, it releases pure oxygen, which the roots absorb... no effect to your plant smell or taste.

 Hope that helps!!  If anyone out there disagrees or finds this info inaccurate, please jump in here!!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Because I'm a grandma. We have that ability.


Ill have to be very careful what I think about!

Well, today was a big day. Move my beauty to her flower room. Added the HPS. Going to run the HPS tonight until her normal bed time. Tomorrow is her 5 week birthday. For a gift, I will be going 12/12. Flower stage!! (aren't first time growers WAY too excited????) Well, I just think it so fun and interesting!

I do have a question. I only run the water pump during the light cycle. Now that I am going 12/12, is it ok to only run the water pump for 12 hours. I run 1/2 hour then off for 1, then 1/2 on etc.

Here she is in her new digs! Like Blue and I have been saying, wider than she is tall.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Ill have to be very careful what I think about!
> 
> Well, today was a big day. Move my beauty to her flower room. Added the HPS. Going to run the HPS tonight until her normal bed time. Tomorrow is her 5 week birthday. For a gift, I will be going 12/12. Flower stage!! (aren't first time growers WAY too excited????) Well, I just think it so fun and interesting!
> 
> ...


Personally, I like to run my air pump 24/7. I don't like my roots sitting in stagnant water no matter how long. To me, that's welcoming bacteria, algae, and other contaminants into your reservoir even more than hydroponics already do. It's the partly the same reason why DWC has air stones sitting in the buckets. Anyone else have an opinion on the matter?  Scottyballs, Kriz, and Dayzt seem to have no problems running it 24/7 and neither have I.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Personally, I like to run my air pump 24/7. I don't like my roots sitting in stagnant water no matter how long. To me, that's welcoming bacteria, algae, and other contaminants into your reservoir even more than hydroponics already do. It's the partly the same reason why DWC has air stones sitting in the buckets. Anyone else have an opinion on the matter?  Scottyballs, Kriz, and Dayzt seem to have no problems running it 24/7 and neither have I.



Hi Tmac,

I do run the air stone 24/7. That is very important to keep o2 in the nutes. What I am wondering about is the water pump that pumps water to the drip ring.


----------



## ivansoze (Nov 29, 2011)

hi mate, all first timers get excited, well done. As for turning off the air pump, it's not advisable, you already know why. Growing well is partly instinct and common sense - having you air run 24/7 is the best way to look after your plants, keep temps around the roots low by venting and using what shade you can get. gl


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

She's lovely! And she will reward your gifts of light with amazing growth. My silly RCB can't even get out of her own way! It will be fine to run the pump for 12 hours.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait. Iz confused.  What does the water pump go to? It's the air pump that pushes the bubbles through the drip ring that saturates the hydroton..


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> She's lovely! And she will reward your gifts of light with amazing growth. My silly RCB can't even get out of her own way! It will be fine to run the pump for 12 hours.


I just read the WF instructions again. It says, for plants that prefer dryer conditions, to run the pump during daylight hours (.5h on, 1h off). I think our plants do prefer dryer conditions. Another thing that they (GH) suggests is to run plain water for 24 hours between nute changes. I have NOT been doing that, but I think it is a very good idea. The plain water would flush out the equipment and also the plants roots. I just have to remember to do it!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi Tmac,
> 
> I do run the air stone 24/7. That is very important to keep o2 in the nutes. What I am wondering about is the water pump that pumps water to the drip ring.


Hey man, most of your root structure should be in the bottom bucket anyways. I suggest running the air pump with your lights. This way, the roots that remain on the upper half get exposed to more oxygen. Also, stop calling it a water pump. There is no water pump in water farms. Just air pumps.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Wait. Iz confused.  What does the water pump go to? It's the air pump that pushes the bubbles through the drip ring that saturates the hydroton..


Lets get it CONFUSED in here! I, and others, have modified the WF slightly. We run two air pumps. One runs a big air stone, the other runs the drip ring. So we kind of have a hybrid (best of both worlds) system. DWC and drip.

Best to run the air stone continuously, but there are different theories about how to program the drip ring. I personally think that you do not have to run it all the time.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 29, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Hey man, most of your root structure should be in the bottom bucket anyways. I suggest running the air pump with your lights. This way, the roots that remain on the upper half get exposed to more oxygen. Also, stop calling it a water pump. There is no water pump in water farms. Just air pumps.


Well, it does pump the water!  I was just trying to differentiate between the air stone pump and the drip ring pump. So, that what I should call it! The drip ring pump.

Getting back to what you suggest, putting the air stone pump on the light timer. I have been under the belief that it was better to run that continuously to keep the o2 flowing to the roots. Explain why you think it good to turn off the air stone in the dark period? Thanks.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Well, it does pump the water!  I was just trying to differentiate between the air stone pump and the drip ring pump. So, that what I should call it! The drip ring pump.
> 
> Getting back to what you suggest, putting the air stone pump on the light timer. I have been under the belief that it was better to run that continuously to keep the o2 flowing to the roots. Explain why you think it good to turn off the air stone in the dark period? Thanks.


I was very hesitant when I started my current row with a waterfarm, with the same reasons we are discussing about now. I could not keep my pump more than 11 hours a day. It makes too much noise for my neighbor, and long story short, I cant have anything on more than 11 hours a day. Anyways, I started my Jack herrer in the waterfarm, and it TOOK off. Some distinct characteristics I saw that were different from my other plants was the width of the veins connecting the leaves to the main stalk. The width was incredibly thick. Also, the plant overall grew considerably faster than any hydro I did, or my friends currently do. I know this does not say much, but having the pump off at certain hours will not kill your plant. After more experience with it, I might even add it works better. But I won't say that yet.

Also, you can only pump so much oxygen into water. After a certain amount, the level of oxygen will not rise with the amount of oxygen you are pumping in the water.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

looking real good id like to grow like that 1 day but right now illstick with soil hope all turns out well ambz ill be watching


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

How's Farmville looking Doc. ? You got your feeding issue's sorted ? They deff. grow BIG and FAST Plant's them waterfarm's! " Still can't find my old smaller one " Somebody prob. threw it out thinking wtf is this ? Dont know if ive still got the one i made, it worked a treat. When i get everything else back into a norm. routine i'll try look it out again, or get my mate to fix another one together. 
The smaller round one was better imo anyway, it will fill the whole tent so its like one strain at a time and i like my variety too much  I suppose a second tent would sort that though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Well, it does pump the water!  I was just trying to differentiate between the air stone pump and the drip ring pump. So, that what I should call it! The drip ring pump.
> 
> Getting back to what you suggest, putting the air stone pump on the light timer. I have been under the belief that it was better to run that continuously to keep the o2 flowing to the roots. Explain why you think it good to turn off the air stone in the dark period? Thanks.


WOW, im glad this was brought up. All i have running is the drip ring air pump. Should i have an airstone in the bottom bucket? and if so how do i get it in there?


thanks everyone for the great posts, pictures and input. i appreaciate them all. 

DayZt, thanks for answering all my pending questions so clearly, that really helped. 

BlueJeans, great idea about the pan under the bucket to keep the rez temp cool. I will be working on that. 


I placed my airpump outside the tent, another great idea and suggestion.

take it easy, happy gardening and happy medicating.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW, im glad this was brought up. All i have running is the drip ring air pump. Should i have an airstone in the bottom bucket? and if so how do i get it in there?
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the great posts, pictures and input. i appreaciate them all.
> ...


The air stone in your bucket definitely isn't needed. 95% of the water gets oxygenated upon breaking the surface of the water from the drip ring. Personally, I think it just keeps your roots healthy once they hit the water. It's just a little more reassurance, imo. Not needed though


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 30, 2011)

healthier*


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey amber u dnt need an airstone i havent used 1 till now and gats only as i used dwc last time and seen what that can do.

To add 1 all u need to do is drill a hole big enough for the air pipe an pop it in


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

i see . thanks use. everytime i look at your avitar i see a pumkin.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 30, 2011)

i agree that u dont really need one. i personally am running one because everyone else was doing it lol. but im fairly certain that as long your air pump is running its blowing bubbles down in the res its essentially an airstone. i dont think it takes all that much to keep the water oxygenated. my fish tank is oxygenated simply by water dripping out of the filter back into the tank and that dripping creates enough air to keep my fish alive so... plus scotty never had and his went fine plus gh dont provide u with one for the simple fact that it isnt necessary. in fact i think i remember early on in dayzt's journal him saying that hes doing a side by side one of his wf's has an airstone and one doesnt. i could be wrong my stoner memory can be a bit hazey at times so by all means people correct me if im wrong. but im fairly certain and both his girls look great so..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

yes its a bit fuzzy but all coming back now. some do, some dont. i dont know what i will do. i have the extra open line on my pump so.. hell why not. them roots gett so thick at the bottom it might do a little good geting the water oxygenated a bit more down at the bottom dont you think? i hate to drill a hole in the bucket but fucket.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2011)

A think the airstone will be more helpful once the football of roots has formed in the res. It'l help to promote a healthier and stonger root system. My last grow was dwc and it had good results,so my thinking wth the 2 combined it can only lead to bettrr things lol


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes its a bit fuzzy but all coming back now. some do, some dont. i dont know what i will do. i have the extra open line on my pump so.. hell why not. them roots gett so thick at the bottom it might do a little good geting the water oxygenated a bit more down at the bottom dont you think? i hate to drill a hole in the bucket but fucket.


i checked dayzt is doing a side by side comparison so maybe speak to him first that guy is like a fountain of knowledge... plus i think you will have a hard time setting up the airstone now that your wf is up and running


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 30, 2011)

Doc You Don't Need An Airstone.Because Their's Not Any Noticable Growth With Or Without One.I Have Read That Don't Remeber If It Was In Dayzt Journal.But If You Really Want To Put One In You Can Run The Airhose Down The Drip Ring Tube(No Drilling).PEACE


----------



## CEEJR (Nov 30, 2011)

No airstone in mine and it's not needed in my opinion based on the way the plants growing as for the extra output on your pump I'm running a T off both outlets on the pump into one line feeding the waterfarm and it pumps a heck of a lot better than with the single line you will notice as the water level drops the flow decreases significantly and the single line just wasn't cutting it as it was barely dripping.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 30, 2011)

i really like the sounds of ceejr's idea. pure simplicity plus i think you want to focus more on getting that top water (the water that sits right on the surface is what is picked up in the bubbles and carried up your tube) which is where most of the oxygen is in the water up top and coming down around your roots as this one feature is what sets the wf apart from other systems. without that it would just be a fancy dwc (although lets be honest thats exactly what it is)


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW, im glad this was brought up. All i have running is the drip ring air pump. Should i have an airstone in the bottom bucket? and if so how do i get it in there?
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the great posts, pictures and input. i appreaciate them all.
> ...


Amber, check out the thread here. http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?14996-Official-all-things-WATERFARM-thread! this is where i read about and was convinced that modifying the water farm was a good thing. ie adding the air stone to make it behave like a pure DWC. Do I know that it is an improvement? nope! This is my first hydro grow, but many think that it helps. Especially if you are not running the water ring all the time.


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm running two pumps for the simple reason that when I was building my unit I had them both available. However during the last month I noticed that since I'm not using RO water and I have some salts in my natural water, there's some clogging in the ring and I have to unclog the holes every now and then. With the two pumps, I have the one for the airstone running 24/7 and the ring one running when the lights are on. For me it's kind of an insurance that things wont get screwed.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> I'm running two pumps ....


Im running two pumps also. This gives you the ability to control each separately.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes its a bit fuzzy but all coming back now. some do, some dont. i dont know what i will do. i have the extra open line on my pump so.. hell why not. them roots gett so thick at the bottom it might do a little good geting the water oxygenated a bit more down at the bottom dont you think? i hate to drill a hole in the bucket but fucket.


Rather than drill a hole in the bucket of my DWC, I chipped out a bit of the lid, right at the edge so the lid sit on the pot with a little missing chunk on one edge where the tube to the airpump goes thru. Kept me from having to put a hole in my bucket. If that's confusing, I'll grab a pic this evening and show you what i mean.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Amber, check out the thread here. http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?14996-Official-all-things-WATERFARM-thread! this is where i read about and was convinced that modifying the water farm was a good thing. ie adding the air stone to make it behave like a pure DWC. Do I know that it is an improvement? nope! This is my first hydro grow, but many think that it helps. Especially if you are not running the water ring all the time.


I don't have a lot of experience (read none), but it seems that adding an airstone to the res won't hurt. If you're inclined to do so, do it! It might help it might not, but it sure won't hurt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Rather than drill a hole in the bucket of my DWC, I chipped out a bit of the lid, right at the edge so the lid sit on the pot with a little missing chunk on one edge where the tube to the airpump goes thru. Kept me from having to put a hole in my bucket. If that's confusing, I'll grab a pic this evening and show you what i mean.


Hi Bluezy. Thanks , i would appreciate a photo very much. I didnt have the guts to drill a hole in my bucket. I could have put the tubing in the upper bucket and down into the lower through one of the holes before i placed the hydroton pebbles back in. Now its too late. so another alternative would be great. You do know how to read minds. wow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Amber, check out the thread here. http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?14996-Official-all-things-WATERFARM-thread! this is where i read about and was convinced that modifying the water farm was a good thing. ie adding the air stone to make it behave like a pure DWC. Do I know that it is an improvement? nope! This is my first hydro grow, but many think that it helps. Especially if you are not running the water ring all the time.


awesome link! thanks gg49


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Doc You Don't Need An Airstone.Because Their's Not Any Noticable Growth With Or Without One.I Have Read That Don't Remeber If It Was In Dayzt Journal.But If You Really Want To Put One In You Can Run The Airhose Down The Drip Ring Tube(No Drilling).PEACE


cool didnt think of that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> No airstone in mine and it's not needed in my opinion based on the way the plants growing as for the extra output on your pump I'm running a T off both outlets on the pump into one line feeding the waterfarm and it pumps a heck of a lot better than with the single line you will notice as the water level drops the flow decreases significantly and the single line just wasn't cutting it as it was barely dripping.


thats a very interesting solution CJ. never thought of that. I have a really good pump,. It seemst to be working very well right now. If i have issues though, this is an exellent solution. thanks


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Bluezy. Thanks , i would appreciate a photo very much. I didnt have the guts to drill a hole in my bucket. I could have put the tubing in the upper bucket and down into the lower through one of the holes before i placed the hydroton pebbles back in. Now its too late. so another alternative would be great.


Necessity is the mother of invention...and I am invention's Grandmother 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You do know how to read minds. wow.




When my son was little, I always told him I could see him through my "back-eyes" (the ones in the back of every mother's head). He didn't believe me -- very literal kid -- so one time I was at the eye doc and had my son with me. I asked the doc if he would check my "back-eyes". He said "Of course! Turn around and read the chart!" So I turned around, and there on the back wall was a mirror. So I read the chart (backwards) that was on the opposite wall. My son was so busy watching to see if I read the chart correctly, that he never saw the mirror. I think he was warped for years after that...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention...and I am invention's Grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read a reading chart standing away from it while looking in a mirror? How small was the writing? Can you also read minds?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Please tell me how you know what I am thinking!!! I think flipping her soon is what I should do for several reasons. Thanks for pushing me in that direction. It will give me time to deal with the stretch, the watering needs of the plant in flower, and I cant remember the rest .....





Bluejeans said:


> Because I'm a grandma. We have that ability.





brokenturtle3102 said:


> You read a reading chart standing away from it while looking in a mirror? How small was the writing? Can you also read minds?


See above...and the writing was what it is on all eye charts. I am corrected to excellent vision (contacts).

When I was in the 5th grade, I had a bit of a disagreement with a teacher over a paper I wrote. In a fit of frustration, she had said that we could write the paper any way we wanted (after a bout of questions about double space/single space, front and back, typed or handwritten, etc.) 

So, I wrote the entire paper in cursive, backwards -- mirror image (it's a warped talent that I have). She gave me a failing grade for being a smartass...I pointed out the irony in her statement...and reminded her that she had said we could write it any way we wanted.

Sorry Amber, Grandma's rambling in your thread again...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^^oaml^^^^


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

Nov 30,2011 update

ppms waterfarm runoff 500 ph 6.3 
ppm and ph increased from the res change on sat which in was 410 , 5.1 in
i will leave it like this until i do a rez change on sat. cuz things look good

1 rockwool purple wreck girl had some fugus growing around her main branch so i picked and pinched it out and fed 1 ml/liter of hydrogen peroxide to her and all the rockwook cube girls. I also made new plastic protective covers with slits to cover the exposed rockwool by the main branch a bit better. Fed them 1/2 tsp/gallon FNG

new phat filter in
oscillating fan hung and running with lights on
hydroton pebbles under rockwool cubes
things lookin good 











under the plastic cover i noticed some exposed roots. weird


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your girl in the farms lookin fightin fit now amber, 2 thumbs up


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking good, Doc. I'm happy to see your girls looking happy!  Roots will do that in rockwool. The top ones will eventually fade away. It's awesome to see your girls spread their legs! The purple wrecks are getting pretty big. Trainwreck is definitely one of my favorite meds.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice phat leaves on those Deep Blues Ambs! both your areas are looking top notch!!!!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 1, 2011)

Amber,

Your plants are really coming along great now! Good work!


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 1, 2011)

Just as I thought, all it takes is a little time! Give another two or 3 weeks Amber, she'll be ready to flower.


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovin the pics Dr. Seems like everyones PH is in the range 6.0/6.8 during the veg stage. That info on the last pic makes perfect sense. Let's keep on plodding away! ^_____^


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

great job!! totally digging your setup, ive got about as much equipment packed into 1 tent, great utilization of space!! ill be following this.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 1, 2011)

Doc What Ya Fretting About.Your Little Girls Are Turning Into Very Beautiful Ladies.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Ambs... here's the pics I promised earlier for adapting your pot lid for an additional pump hose...

I just took a box cutter and carved out a small section of the lid:


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

i cut the bucket, but same idea awesome!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 1, 2011)

TIP: Cut and fit a small net pot (2") in the lid of your bucket. (off to the side of course). Cut out the bottom of the net pot and use a neoprene insert to keep out light. Slide your plugs, air lines, what ever, though this hole. The neoprene snugs your cord, keeps out light, and allows you to then change out, add, test, etc. as you wish. 

Enjoy!
Woodsmantoker~

Sorry to drop tips on non-relevant info in your thread there Doc, Ill pull this post if need be.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2011)

docs gone hydro, omfg whats going on?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

ghb said:


> docs gone hydro, omfg whats going on?


And gone in style, too!


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2011)

i have seen grows in waterfarms before and i can definately see the attraction, flip them at 12 inches and you end up with half a kilo of herb, crazy.

looks like it will be an interesting ride doc, good stuff


----------



## Psychild (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


 Thanks! &#8730; Would explain what happened to my poor hydro plant lol 

Also good to know I can use lemon as well &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Thank you for stopping by and posting such nice helpful posts. I really love this journal, everyone is so very helpful and supportive. 
I appreicate all of your posts and pictures.

I changed the res out last night. 
I had some sand at the bottom so dumped it out. 
Myroots are growning in one long strand and they have reached the bottom of the bottom bucket. 
I bumped up the Flora Nova Grow ppm 670 after a ph change. 550 before ph adjustmt 
ph 6.4 out ppm 390 out
I only just noticed that adding ph up or down will raise my ppms.. but im not going to take that into nutrient ppm concideration. Just something to note.

I made a mistake in my rockwool ph feed. 
Rockwool should never get under 5.5 ph and i gave mine 5.2 accidentally. 
This morning their leaves tips look very pointed.. im going to hope that there are no detremental side effects. I boosted there nutes as well. 

I found a circlular plastic oil pan at Walmart to place under my waterfarm bucket so that i can add ice if my rez gets too hot. 
I am still thinking about if i want to add another line to my air pump.
I am curious about the T connector to pull both airlines into one. This really increases the air flow? If i can get even more of a boost to my drip ring, this might be the best thing to do. I looked at many different air stones at the pet store. I dont know which one to go with if i decide to place it in the bucket.
There are the long ones, small ones, star shaped ones, circular ones...

Which one would be the most benifical to have in the bucket? 
What would be better to do in your opinion, add the extra air stone to the bottom bucket or increase the water drip flow?

Again thanks for all the wonderful ideas and suggestions. 



nice fit.. circular oil pan found in the auto section at walmart.. like 3 bucks i think.



here are my readings. its a bit sloppy im just getting used to charting.lol



have a beautiful weekend. Happy gardening.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my! The nail polish!! grin! 

I just thought of something that might help you with the WF. I have mine sitting on two milk crates. It bring the farm up to waist height, making inspection and draining much more easy. 

I put in a large stone to get the most air in. But you know, we did get quite a few people saying it was not necessary. And it will be somewhat difficult to add it now, so I would forget it for this grow. I would also just keep the water ring pumping as it is, im not sure adding more air here would help much. I could make the splattering worse. But if you are curious (i know you are ....), hook it up and see. Would be easy to hook up and easy to remove it you did not like it.

What are you plans for the plants in the big rock wool cubes.

GG


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was in a panic the last two days. When inspecting my roots I noticed they were not white like they are supposed to be. And I think the nutes maybe a little warmer than they should be. Oh, Amber, great find with that oil drain tub! So, I have been researching root rot. Discovered that I dont have rot symptoms. She drinks well, ph is not dropping, plant looks ok. Thankfully I found that GH Micro can STAIN the roots brown! I feel so much better now!!! GG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> I was in a panic the last two days. When inspecting my roots I noticed they were not white like they are supposed to be. And I think the nutes maybe a little warmer than they should be. Oh, Amber, great find with that oil drain tub! So, I have been researching root rot. Discovered that I dont have rot symptoms. She drinks well, ph is not dropping, plant looks ok. Thankfully I found that GH Micro can STAIN the roots brown! I feel so much better now!!! GG


GG you worry so much about your plants. Its nice to see someone that has so much passion for their plants as you do. Thats good research GG about the roots getting stained by Flora Nova Products. 
Try to get your rez temps up if you can by purchasing that oil tray at walmart. And let me know how it works.

My plants in the rockwool cubes are backups for the waterfarm incase she turns out to be a he. I will pulle her out and then put one of the other ones in to his empty spot if need be. Im thinking about topping them all ...what do you think???? . im going to brutize these girls and need to know when a good time to start would be. 

peace GG


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . Im thinking about topping them all ...what do you think???? . im going to brutize these girls and need to know when a good time to start would be.
> 
> peace GG


Hi A. Initially I was not going to prune my plants at all. But then I succumbed to the potential for a higher yield. I did some research and decided to try the FIM technique.

"The FIM Technique was coined by an anonymous High Times reader from South Carolina in the July 2000 issue of the magazine. The technique became legendary. ever since the grower wrote: &#8220;this pruning technique could revolutionize indoor gardening.&#8221;

Its pretty much a pinch of the top growing tip, but dont take it all, leave 10 to 20 %

"bottom ten percent of the bud remains intact. This is the key to FIM pruning. Many different flowering tops form as a result of this single pruning. According to FIM afficionados, terminal buds put on much more weight and are more dense."

Do a Google search on it and check it out. I just did mine, so I dont know how it will work out. The leaves nearest to the FIM look a little stressed, but this could be due to something else....

But with only one plant, I thought it would be worth doing something to increase the harvest.

GG


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 3, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> I was in a panic the last two days. When inspecting my roots I noticed they were not white like they are supposed to be. And I think the nutes maybe a little warmer than they should be. Oh, Amber, great find with that oil drain tub! So, I have been researching root rot. Discovered that I dont have rot symptoms. She drinks well, ph is not dropping, plant looks ok. Thankfully I found that GH Micro can STAIN the roots brown! I feel so much better now!!! GG


Well slap me down. I didn't know that! I had the same issues with my Kaya Gold and was scared to death of her roots turning brown, but I am using FloraMicro (and I hate that disgusting looking stuff). The plant itself seems fine but the roots were worrying me. Thank you SO much for sharing that. I feel 100% better about that plant.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 3, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Oh my! The nail polish!! grin!
> 
> I just thought of something that might help you with the WF. I have mine sitting on two milk crates. It bring the farm up to waist height, making inspection and draining much more easy.
> 
> ...


hahaha thats not nail polish i believe what your seeing there is her green thumb lol


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 4, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi A. Initially I was not going to prune my plants at all. But then I succumbed to the potential for a higher yield. I did some research and decided to try the FIM technique.
> 
> "The FIM Technique was coined by an anonymous High Times reader from South Carolina in the July 2000 issue of the magazine. The technique became legendary. ever since the grower wrote: &#8220;this pruning technique could revolutionize indoor gardening.&#8221;
> 
> ...


The one problem I have with FIMing over topping is the inconsistency in the results. You honestly won't know what the outcome will be because its such a hit or miss type of deal. Whereas with topping you pretty much know off the bat what will happen according to what node you cut it at. I MUCH prefer topping and I would definitely suggest it to you, Doc. Like how indoor growing is, controlling your entire environment and the growth of a plant, it just makes sense to stick with topping. You can control the results better, imo. Check out Uncle Ben's Topping thread. He pretty much lays it all out there within the first 5 pages or so. The first page sold me! https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html 

But to each their own.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

Fimming can work out great, here's is a pic of a Male Kush that was fimmed not so long ago (pic taken this week). I tend not to fim too much, I prefer to tie things down rather than chop

You can get some wierd growth on the new leaves when you fim, but it all works out. Like scrog'sI think you then need to try and concentrate all growth into the various dominant tops where energy is being spread down from.








GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi A. Initially I was not going to prune my plants at all. But then I succumbed to the potential for a higher yield. I did some research and decided to try the FIM technique.
> 
> "The FIM Technique was coined by an anonymous High Times reader from South Carolina in the July 2000 issue of the magazine. The technique became legendary. ever since the grower wrote: this pruning technique could revolutionize indoor gardening.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Well slap me down. I didn't know that! I had the same issues with my Kaya Gold and was scared to death of her roots turning brown, but I am using FloraMicro (and I hate that disgusting looking stuff). The plant itself seems fine but the roots were worrying me. Thank you SO much for sharing that. I feel 100% better about that plant.


SLAP!! Yes, Gen Hydro Flora Micro!! That is the offending stuff! You are right, it IS nasty! I sit here typing with stained fingers..... One tip, with the micro, I bought a condiment container at Walmart. Having the micro in that took all the mess away! Easy to dispense, no leaks, no drops.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's an update on my girl, Amber.  Topped at the second node and LST'd the main 4 nodes.



I topped her last week and she;s on week 3 now!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> Here's an update on my girl, Amber.  Topped at the second node and LST'd the main 4 nodes.
> 
> 
> 
> I topped her last week and she;s on week 3 now!


Nice looking girls! What is LST? Low Stress Tying? I see the holes for tying .... Plants look healthy. What nutes are you using? PPM? I think I remember you saying that you had no airstone. How long do you run the drip ring. Im (and others) alway like to know what successful growers are doing!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html[/url]
> 
> But to each their own.


Amber, as Tmac says, for sure, check out uncle bens technique. It sure seems like it works, and seems pretty easy to do and not screw it up! GG


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 4, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Nice looking girls! What is LST? Low Stress Tying? I see the holes for tying .... Plants look healthy. What nutes are you using? PPM? I think I remember you saying that you had no airstone. How long do you run the drip ring. Im (and others) alway like to know what successful growers are doing!


Yup, you got it. I just loop a string around a node, gently pull it back and tie it. I gradually do this till I get them to the width I want. Then you let them grow vertical.  I'm using Advanced Nutrients 3 part grow/micro/bloom with the B vitamin supplement (B-52) and the beneficial bacteria (Voodoo Juice). PPM's are at 540 right now. And actually because of you air stone users, I have decided to put one in the reservoir.  Originally, I had the drip ring on for 24/7. Now since the air stone is in there, I'm putting the air stone on for 24/7 and the drip ring on during lights on. I'm still contemplating whether or not to leave the drip ring on with the air stone as well.


----------



## jon101 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is where a 1" X 1" rockwool cube can come in handy, just use a nail to plant seeds, until they root after germination, keep in tent with humdity and grow light, and then plant the rockwool cube in the waterfarm and keep ph 5.5-5.8.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> And actually because of you air stone users, I have decided to put one in the reservoir.  Originally, I had the drip ring on for 24/7. Now since the air stone is in there, I'm putting the air stone on for 24/7 and the drip ring on during lights on. I'm still contemplating whether or not to leave the drip ring on with the air stone as well.


Glad to hear that you joined the bubble club. Our personalities are just so bubbly! 

The air stone cant hurt, and if truth be told, there are some here that ONLY have bubblers, they have no drip rings at all. 

GG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

FIM OR TOP??
i have performed both techniques before,sometimes succesffully sometimes not.
Inspired by dst's beautiful male fimming job i tried to fim. it looked too wierd so i topped. them all.

this page in the cerventes bible always freaks me out.
I did the best i could .Here is what i did




I topped below what i think i could or should have. This is the best picture though. I like it alot. The reason i topped this here is because i would like 4 main colas and Uncle Ben said it need to be done on the 5-6 node..this i think this was the correct place. 
This is my waterfarm girlly. It was a really traumatic thing for me to do to her. It was really intense, the energy at this time was INTENSE..haha..i could feel them scream but i sent visions of a beautiful future there way .. so it was koo.




looks ok? i hope she looks like brokenturtles jack herrer 



Leaf discoloration. I think either ph too low or too much nutes.

this leaf discoloration is on one of my purple wreks.




the rockwool babys all got topped.

















thank you for the terrific links and bubbly advice. 

im discontiuning the use of the floa nova micro.. Its too damaging to the roots color, which i dont like at all. Its messy and BluJ..ur right its really nasty looking. i dont want to feed it to them anymore after discussing all this with ya'll. Im going to boost my vitamins and minerals with the Earth Jiuce that i have been using for a while. Its clear and has all the same ingredients besides the exta Nitrogen. 

oh boy, thats thc cotton candy , some Granddaddy Purpls hash and Some simpsons oil ..yummmy


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FIM OR TOP??
> i have performed both techniques before,sometimes succesffully sometimes not.
> Inspired by dst's beautiful male fimming job i tried to fim. it looked too wierd so i topped. them all.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Amber.  The light green-yellow could be your ladies telling you they want more nitrogen. The topping looks like it will definitely pay off. Just gotta let them heal and do their thing. Good vibes sending your way from the Midwest! 

Btw, your goodies look very medicating. Although I've never tried the medicinal cotton candy before.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

eating it as i type.. oh no its a sativa rick simpson oil!!! hahah, i just noticed this packaging had the cool tch ingredients included ...how koewl is that! 
im lucky to have such great medicine in my area. 
just blew off a lame chrimbo party to eat a bunch of greasy food at a rib joint in town.. came home for some tch cotton candy for desssert and now i is goin to feed my hungary ass 12/12 huge colas some hammerhead for their last feed before i start a flush flush.. 
have a splendid work week. happy hoidaze shopping , have fun blazing it up.! 
greetings to the midwest! stay warm and fuzzy...lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

well i ate the cotton candy and it didnt do NOTHIN!! but give me a bloody headache... im glad i didnt pay for it!
on the other hand the hash...hehehe..was spec tack u lar!!!


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's lame that the cotton candy didn't work . The FIM looks great as do your plants, I'm sure they're flourishing with all the love you're giving them. Happy holidays to you too Doc, I can't wait for christmas break myself . Here's our baby Adele


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 5, 2011)

You did exactly how you were suppose to Amber, you should put those pics up in a new post and say "Here is how to properly top!"


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree, they were amazing photos. Very informative...


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 5, 2011)

nice setup, subscribed! im interested to see what the results are like from this, good luck.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> nice setup, subscribed! im interested to see what the results are like from this, good luck.


Ya know, Mr. G -- you have the most disturbing avi --


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 5, 2011)

very nicely done


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FIM OR TOP??
> i have performed both techniques before,sometimes succesffully sometimes not.
> Inspired by dst's beautiful male fimming job i tried to fim. it looked too wierd so i topped. them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job with the clopping of the topping. Funny thing about fimming, you can't go wrong with it really, Ambs. You kind of just slow the growth down of the top while the new side shoots catch up. Even if you don't get it right, you'll still confuse the plant enough to give you a few heads to play with. Too much stock put into the diofficulties of gardening, it's all very simple. Peeps have been pinching flower tops and bending and training plants for years, it's just a case of applynig the same techniques to de 'erb me tinks. Did you try to root any of the tops? hehe....it's always fun to try.


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 5, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Ya know, Mr. G -- you have the most disturbing avi --


thanks! i think.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

high everyone. welcome MR. g. and skinitti ...Thanks for the sweet compliments on my topping jobs.
No DSters, i didnt even know i could root the chopped tops. I will try next time. I have had some poor results with fimming in the past. But i will try it again somtime. i never really grew any plants or did any gardening before i grew herb but im getting more comfortable with everything all the time. The wounds are already healing up nicely.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> That's lame that the cotton candy didn't work . The FIM looks great as do your plants, I'm sure they're flourishing with all the love you're giving them. Happy holidays to you too Doc, I can't wait for christmas break myself . Here's our baby Adele


 It's too bad you don't live around me :/....I'm sure they would make Beautiful puppys!



His name is Rillo 

Sorry for jacking your thread Dr. Amber, I figured you guys wouldn't mind for a few pictures of my lil homie though! 
These pictures were taken Feb '11


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Cute pups!!! I guess he's a lil bigger now though.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Cute pups!!! I guess he's a lil bigger now though.


 Just a tad....he stands at about 2.5ft on all fours, and is about 3-3.5 ft long. Although he was a mut that just showed up at our door step, I'm pretty sure he's got Lab and Pitbull in him. Just from his small size and muscle tone, I'd say his Dad was the Pit, and Momma was the Lab. Built like a Pit, but sweet as a Lab 

Definitely the best dog I could ask for....an despite the $400 vet bill from him getting sick with Parvo, he was free!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

You know what, I know bugger all about Dogs, but when I was looking at the pics I thought, hold on, that pup isn't a lab, it looks like a pit. Then by the last pic I thought, nah, it's a lab, haha. It's clear now. Anyhoo, kills me seeing peeps with dogs, I would love one, but my wife ain't keen until we get out of the city. I've never owned a dog (apart from one that Ive grown, lol) but she has, and she insists its not fair. Ah well, I'll wait.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

cool doggie psychild! 
this weekend i met a really cool doggie at the drs office. She was so fun to play ball with and so smart. He name was Indica. she was a POTeranian dog pure TCH breed.
i dont have a doggie, just a little 16 year old handicapped lovebird. one day i hope to own a turtle and another vieled chameleon. Vieled chamelions are cool . I used to hold a cricket up in the air in front of her and her tongue would snap out like 12 inches and grab it out of my hand! haha


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool doggie psychild!
> this weekend i met a really cool doggie at the drs office. She was so fun to play ball with and so smart. He name was Indica. she was a POTeranian dog pure TCH breed.
> i dont have a doggie, just a little 16 year old handicapped lovebird. one day i hope to own a turtle and another vieled chameleon. Vieled chamelions are cool . I used to hold a cricket up in the air in front of her and her tongue would snap out like 12 inches and grab it out of my hand! haha


 Around June this summer my girlfriends family was having a fish fry, and came across this little guy (I guess it's a guy? ) in one of the bags of fish. He was still alive, so we brought him home and through him in the 10 gallon. His colors are fading a little cuz I don't have a good UV bulb for him right now, but I'll get one soon. &#8730; Still trying to figure out how to run a filter with an open ficture bulb.......safely.




My girlfriend named him Irwin &#8730;


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 6, 2011)

Psychild said:


> It's too bad you don't live around me :/....I'm sure they would make Beautiful puppys!
> 
> His name is Rillo
> 
> ...


He's a beauty!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool doggie psychild!
> this weekend i met a really cool doggie at the drs office. She was so fun to play ball with and so smart. He name was Indica. she was a POTeranian dog pure TCH breed.
> i dont have a doggie, just a little 16 year old handicapped lovebird. one day i hope to own a turtle and another vieled chameleon. Vieled chamelions are cool . I used to hold a cricket up in the air in front of her and her tongue would snap out like 12 inches and grab it out of my hand! haha


I love pet rats. I had 21 of them one time when my son was younger. They are the sweetest little animals.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I love pet rats. I had 21 of them one time when my son was younger. They are the sweetest little animals.


Thats insane. 21 rats at one time.lol..i do think they make sweet pets. I cant imagine having 21 of them sitting on me at one time. do yout have a picture of them?, i would like to see them. Did you ever get them stoned? Did they like to eat MJ salad? lol.what kinda pets you got now? 

Healing nicely after the brutal topping a few days ago. Actually tremendous growth spurt.. really filling out and in nicely.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking great doc! Watch that one in the waterfarm quickly overtake the others...  Keep it up - I told you things would turn around!!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Doc Your Ladies Are Coming along Great Cant Wait To See The Canopy In Your Tent When Your Ladies Began To Flower.Your Avatar Reminds Me Of My H.S. American History Teacher.He Had A Cool Cat Test I Can Only Remember 2 Questions From His Test.Lets See If Your Really A Cool Cat.
Question 1
If A Cool Cat Was Approached By A Lady Of The Evening And She Asked Him If He Was Looking For A Date What Would A Cool Cat Say
A)Sorry I Have No Cash
B)Do You Accept Master card Or Bank Ameri-Card
C)No Thank You

Question 2
If A Cool Cat Accidental Drove His Cadillac Off A Cliff And Into The Ocean And when He Surfaced He Realized That
A)He Left His Key's In The Ignition
B)His Wife Was Still In The Car
C)He Left His Golf Clubs In The Trunk
What Would A Cool Cat Do


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking good Am


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking green and Happy Ambz. Very healthy and bushy too, going to be good to watch the Deep Blue's grow out!
Nice Work 

cinder's


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thats insane. 21 rats at one time.lol..i do think they make sweet pets. I cant imagine having 21 of them sitting on me at one time. do yout have a picture of them?, i would like to see them. Did you ever get them stoned? Did they like to eat MJ salad? lol.what kinda pets you got now?
> 
> Healing nicely after the brutal topping a few days ago. Actually tremendous growth spurt.. really filling out and in nicely.


I probably have a pic... I ended up with 21 because I had 3 -- 2 males and a female and I thought it would be fun to breed. So I just put the female in with the males and let them sort it out. In a few weeks, she had 17 babies. I was as camera happy with them as I am with my girls now so I'll find some fun pics of my ratties for ya! Oddly enough, I have two very large cats now. My husband was such a "girl" about the rats but my son and I loved them dearly. I even kept one in an aquarium in my office for a couple of years. I used to let him run around on my desktop with my office door closed. Boss wigged when she saw that and wouldnt come in my office any more...can't complain about that!

Your plants are looking beautiful!!! Excellent results on the topping. Looks "picture perfect"! Good job.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Doc Your Ladies Are Coming along Great Cant Wait To See The Canopy In Your Tent When Your Ladies Began To Flower.Your Avatar Reminds Me Of My H.S. American History Teacher.He Had A Cool Cat Test I Can Only Remember 2 Questions From His Test.Lets See If Your Really A Cool Cat.
> Question 1
> If A Cool Cat Was Approached By A Lady Of The Evening And She Asked Him If He Was Looking For A Date What Would A Cool Cat Say
> A)Sorry I Have No Cash
> ...


thanks Dawgie dawg. i cant wait to see them flower either. 
its easy to remember the cool hs teachers. my fav hs teacher was my art teacher. what a straaaannngee guy.haha, i had art class right after lunch. we would take off for lunch in my friends Z28 blasting her fav metal.. usually Motley Crue or ACDC , go to the rez, park have a sMOke out.. and get stoned out of our minds. come back to school for art class. perfect timing.
my art teacher was this gay guido guy who wore a tight 3 piece suit and had dark slicked back hair. He only played classical music and didnt really say much at all , except draw this or draw that. He didnt give a fuk about what we did really. He was so super cool he let me retake his class 3 times. I got to the advanced class.lol.. which ment i could sit and draw alone in the back little closet away from the rest of the class and come up with my own projects..he said nothing and i always got an A. he must have known how stoned i was though.my eyes were always blazing red. and he would just look at me like he knew. hahaha
first question is easy.. i would ask the lady of the evening if she would take my credit card 

the 2nd question i must be a trick question..i wouldntt go back down for any of them. but if i have to select it would be A. keys..need them to get into the grow room and to the herbal medicine cabinet.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thats insane. 21 rats at one time.lol..i do think they make sweet pets. I cant imagine having 21 of them sitting on me at one time. do yout have a picture of them?, i would like to see them. Did you ever get them stoned? Did they like to eat MJ salad? lol.what kinda pets you got now?
> 
> Healing nicely after the brutal topping a few days ago. Actually tremendous growth spurt.. really filling out and in nicely.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work you do.

Edit:

I see that responding to your original post with large embedded pix did not result in the repost of your original pix. Maybe this is one of the things that was fixed during the downage? Hmmmm...


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE....phew, glad I got that off my chest..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

dst said:


> like like like like like like like like....phew, glad i got that off my chest..


lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllike.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE....phew, glad I got that off my chest..


Bluejeans likes this


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

wow the like buttons back! 
i wonder what happened with riu these past few days???????? so very strange.

welcome and thanks for the nice compliments.. and all the likes. lol

things are going very well . I did a rez change last night . 
my PPMS out were 500 .. my ph out was 7.1.... so the ppm went down a little and the ph went up a lot.. sounds good.
my new feed for the waterfarm included
1.5 tsp flora nova grow, .5 cal mag suppliment (noticing some brown spots here and there on leaves) 
My ppm in was roughly 680 and my ph in was approx. 5.5.

the rockwools are growing mad mad roots.. they even have come down into the hydroton pebbles! 
i fed them about 550 ppm of FNG and cal mag suppliment. Ph at 5.8.. shit that reminds me .. cal mag only works if your ph is 6.0 or above .. so i will have to bump my ph up next time. I wish they would hurry up and show me some sex.. fuck. it will tear me up if my deepblue waterfarm is a fuckin male. 

Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

If he's a male just make some dank seeds.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 9, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about bumping your ph up at all amb's it always rises on its own anyway so put it in low and let it ride up that way it stays within the peak zone longer. thats what i do anyway.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 9, 2011)

and the like button is back by popular demand


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Knowing what's it like when you have to physically shift servers, as a user you get some services that return little by little as the admins get things back together. They will have left cached sites up so that people would not think that riu had disappeared, but then people think, it's up, when it's not really, its just old pages they are viewing. So it gets kind of stressful. They never really let people know of big moves so it's nothing new. How about when you are getting loads of emails saying your account is being accessed with an incorrect password...continuously!!! that was a bit freaky when that happened, but nah, it was them doing some work on the servers. So yeh, it's just one of those things I guess. 

I am paraying for females Ambs!!! They look so nice, chubby little leafskis!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow what a job that must be to shift servers like that. I wonder why they couldnt tell us that is what they were doing? 

ive never had my account accessed with an incorrect password sorry to hear of all your troubles with computers. that is very frustrating. 

thanks for the postive vibeness and the information about the site.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

I am just guessing that's what was happening Ambs, just logical me tinks.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks Dawgie dawg. i cant wait to see them flower either.
> its easy to remember the cool hs teachers. my fav hs teacher was my art teacher. what a straaaannngee guy.haha, i had art class right after lunch. we would take off for lunch in my friends Z28 blasting her fav metal.. usually Motley Crue or ACDC , go to the rez, park have a sMOke out.. and get stoned out of our minds. come back to school for art class. perfect timing.
> my art teacher was this gay guido guy who wore a tight 3 piece suit and had dark slicked back hair. He only played classical music and didnt really say much at all , except draw this or draw that. He didnt give a fuk about what we did really. He was so super cool he let me retake his class 3 times. I got to the advanced class.lol.. which ment i could sit and draw alone in the back little closet away from the rest of the class and come up with my own projects..he said nothing and i always got an A. he must have known how stoned i was though.my eyes were always blazing red. and he would just look at me like he knew. hahaha
> first question is easy.. i would ask the lady of the evening if she would take my credit card
> ...


I Hear Ya Doc The 70's Was A Blast.I Remember The Time Me And A Buddy went Out To Lunch And Smoked Some Red And Purple Sense We Got So Stoned We Lost track Of Time And Showed Up For Our America History Class 35 Minutes Late.Well Nothing Was Said So When The Bell Rang We Were Told To Remained Seated And was Told That A Cool Cat Never Show's Up For Class Late With His Eyes Bleeding All Over The Desk And The Next Time It Happen We Were Going To Be Escorted to The Principals Office.We Got A Cool Cat Pass.Ok doc The Trick Question Was Number1 Because I Didnt Ask For an Explanition.The Correct Answer Was No Thank You Because A Cool Cat Dosent Have To Pay For It.Number 2 Is His Golf Clubs But I Like Your Thinking


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 10, 2011)

^ ^ ^ LOL...

I remember a time in the mid-80's when I went home and blazed at lunch then went back to work. After work, I'm walking across the parking lot digging in my purse for my keys, which I cannot find. I finally get to my car and I find that I've left the keys in the car...and the car is running...and has been running since lunch time...I was so stoned I left my damn car running for 4 hours in the parking lot!


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

My friend (RIP Si) and I were round the back of the Sports hall at school, he was holding the pipe and I was loading with my back turned to the entrance where the wind kind of funneled in (even though it was a wee hook we were in, in Scotland most smoking operations outside required 2 people due to weather, lol). Anyways, I am babbling away and look up and Si has his eyes wide open like someone has just rammed a hot poker up his jacksy. Next thing I know I hear the PE teacher Mr MacDonald, "Mr DST, I am surprised at you, didn't think you were the type to be smoking cigarettes!" I turned with my lighter and hash surreptitiously hidden in my mits. 
"No sir, just on a Free Period", 
"A what?", 
"Oh a study period , sir". 
"OK, well get studying then",

FAF, nobody really knew much about weed in my area in the early 80's.

EDIT, I was generally ripped for most of my senior school year, haha. Still got to Uni and graduated so it can't be all that bad!!! I got letters after my name don't you know, lmao.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 11, 2011)

A hear u on the outside smokin operations DST. Takes me back to my childhood,also at secondary school lol... Those were the dys not a care in the world lol


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Aye lad, when moroccan was moroccan (or OO as we called it) and not the shite outteh some C_unts backside, lol.



scotia1982 said:


> A hear u on the outside smokin operations DST. Takes me back to my childhood,also at secondary school lol... Those were the dys not a care in the world lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

haha, you ever have that one hitter that looked like a pencil? that was perfect for the classroom.lol  i love the funny stoner stories..keep em coming..

MY WATERFARM DEEP BLUE Bride is growing like a fuckin cabbage. she is really starting to go CRAZY. She drank one whole gallon in 2 days! 
I took this here video on satuarday, shes even biggerer now! I even paper clipped down her 2 large side branches to get some more light inside that massive green patch.lol
ppms were down to 500 from 800, ph at 6.5.. added more FNG and calmag supp. in the feed back gallon. I ppm'd it around 1000 . so i figure with the other gallon left in the rez (500ppms) this should be good. Ph in 5.8. I will post the paperclip LST job later on. yup things looking mighty good right now. i will veg this biotch out as long as i can... my scrog screen is massive and i want it all used up.

Chrimbo waterfarm video.. haha, the best i could do at the time. lol 2 minutes.. music..cypress hill how high can u get?
[youtube]tb2VrPRR0iI[/youtube]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

Whats that pink thing? I thought it was a vaporize at first but now I am thinking its a fogger??? Looks ggod Ambz, I dont know why I am not sub'd here but I am now. Just keep in mind, hydro grown plants grow a lot different then soil. They explode with growth!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like a humidifier, imo.

Looking good though, Amber. They have really taken off! Especially the Deep Blue. Gotta love those WF's! lol She's got some HUGE fan leaves on her!

Also, here's my baby (just showed her sex actually!). 6" tall and 12" wide! Good ol' topping and some LST.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Amber. Thanks for the video, pretty cool. Your plants are looking great now! Good job. I too just got some cal-mag plus, I think it helps. I am capturing rain water and it is very clean with no minerals. I think the lack of calcium was showing on the leaves. They are much better now. GG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

HI everyone. Thanks for stopping by.

Hey BKB welcome. its so very nice to have you here...that is a pink humidifier.. it works really well but needs to be refilled quite often.
Tmak your girl is gorgeous. Your doing a wonderful job with her. The topping and lst does wonders.. im hoping my girl will look just like yours.. i think she might the way she is looking right now.. it will be so fun to watch our plants grow up together.
The rainwater is such a great way to go GG, dst does that too and his plants are GORGEOUS! 

There are some new important findings in the waterfarm tent.
I need some help and advice if you would kindly help me i would appreciate it very much.


first here is a beautiful sunset over the Olympic Mountains and Puget sound that i took this evening for you all. 




Some LST with paperclips.





Getting bigger every day! no real issues i can see.. her color and leaves look good.





IS SHE A GIRL??????!!!!!! this is the waterfarm deep blue! 





I have some serious leaf spotting on my Purple Wrecks.. Does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? Its just on my purple wrecks, not my deep blues.




One of my rock wool Deep Blues is showing these things.. could this be a male? 









Have a great week. Happy gardening! 
Peace
Amber


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 12, 2011)

Ruh roh...


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi. When I was having some leaf issues I did some research. I found a pretty good guide to diagnosing issues. Are you giving cal-mag to all of your plants? How much? I ask because it kind of looks like calcium deficiency to me, maybe. I certainly dont know for sure.

Check out this guide. http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms

GG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi. When I was having some leaf issues I did some research. I found a pretty good guide to diagnosing issues. Are you giving cal-mag to all of your plants? How much? I ask because it kind of looks like calcium deficiency to me, maybe. I certainly dont know for sure.
> 
> Check out this guide. http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms
> 
> GG


dude you are so fuckin helpful. such an awesome friend! ... thanks sooo much. that is such a kick ass link. It totally looks like a mag def. I have been giving a little cal mag boost. obviously not enough. im going out to give a boost now. take it easy GG! rep+.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sadly, that does in fact look like some ball sacks on your Deep Blue's in the RW cubes :/ I'd get rid of him before he develops any more. On your WF Deep Blue, I think that's just a stipule for right now. Keep an eye out for a calyx above that that has a white hair. It's impossible to miss once you see it. You'll see either that, or balls like your rockwool baby is showing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

i see .. thats good info Tmac. yeah too bad about the balls. but im happy that it showed me his sex early. still good vibes with the waterfarm to be female.. i really think she is.. got a good good feeling.. so im hoping for the very best! patiently but also anxiously awaiting the truth.a few more pictures. I fed the rockwools extra mag this evening for those spots.. and here another pix of the balls on the deep blue rockwool


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2011)

fingero's crossed for ladies on the WF.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i see .. thats good info Tmac. yeah too bad about the balls. but im happy that it showed me his sex early. still good vibes with the waterfarm to be female.. i really think she is.. got a good good feeling.. so im hoping for the very best! patiently but also anxiously awaiting the truth.a few more pictures. I fed the rockwools extra mag this evening for those spots.. and here another pix of the balls on the deep blue rockwool


It has been my observation from reading other posts that males typically show sex first. That gives even more hope that the WF Deep Blue is a girl. Whatcha gonna do with Mr. Blue? Gonna milk him for pollen or just fell him now?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude you are so fuckin helpful. such an awesome friend! ... thanks sooo much. that is such a kick ass link. It totally looks like a mag def. I have been giving a little cal mag boost. obviously not enough. im going out to give a boost now. .


You are welcome, blush blush .... Im not sure it is a mag problem. Look again at the cal pics. In any event, I would bump up the cal-mag + dose. It took me awhile to find the correct dose to use of C-M +. Hold on, ill look it up ....... Ok back! 10ML per gallon. 

Im sure I probably asked this before, but, what are you using for lights? and how are you putting nutes on the plants not in the WF? They all seem to be doing so well!

GG


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow that plant got big since I last seen it amber. Good job! How many days are you at? She's too nice looking to be a male.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely a dude &#8730;


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> It has been my observation from reading other posts that males typically show sex first. That gives even more hope that the WF Deep Blue is a girl. Whatcha gonna do with Mr. Blue? Gonna milk him for pollen or just fell him now?


im having a respectful last day with him. got some candles lit and some magical crystals out. i will then strip him of his leaves and gently lay him to rest in the forest. 


GreenGiant49 said:


> You are welcome, blush blush .... Im not sure it is a mag problem. Look again at the cal pics. In any event, I would bump up the cal-mag + dose. It took me awhile to find the correct dose to use of C-M +. Hold on, ill look it up ....... Ok back! 10ML per gallon.
> 
> Im sure I probably asked this before, but, what are you using for lights? and how are you putting nutes on the plants not in the WF? They all seem to be doing so well!
> 
> GG


thanks gg. yes i fed the rockwools the extra cal mag and mag supp last night. 10 ml per gallon...new growth looks alright. Im presently using a 600 watt MH bulb till i go about 2 weeks into flower then i will switch out to my new dual spectrum light for flowering. 
I mix up nutes for the rockwools a little different. but im still using Flora Nova Grow and cal mag suppliment. Im getting my ph up for them .. around 6.1 so that the cal mag will work. Then i feed them with a small watering can. Awe your so sweet. They do look ok i guess besides the spots on the leaves. Rockwool is some funky shit dude. I read that it might be carcinogenic..yeah..if you breath in the dust particles.. just wonderful.. and that its non biodegradable..fukin shit.. i didnt realize that when i purchased them. seemed like the best route to go at the time. I might just do coco next time and wash it off and then stick it in the hydorton pebbles.. 


mr2shim said:


> Wow that plant got big since I last seen it amber. Good job! How many days are you at? She's too nice looking to be a male.


Hi mr. shimmy. Its been about a month veggin . I had a horrible start with chopping off the end of the tap root.. so im def behind schedule. I hope your right about it being a she. I know what happened to you.. so sorry. 



Psychild said:


> Definitely a dude &#8730;



yes , goodbye and rip


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL... that is SO cool Doc! My he die alone...and not be joined by any of the others.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes , goodbye and rip


Where should we send flowers? And she was such a promising child too. Such a shame she became a he ......


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

You can send your flowers to me...preferably after 8-10 weeks of blooming... I'll take care of drying them out myself.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> You can send your flowers to me...preferably after 8-10 weeks of blooming... I'll take care of drying them out myself.


Speaking of flowers ... Your NLB is really struting her self now. I bet I am only a week or so behind you. I cant wait for mine to show some pistils too.

I could not find much info on NL Blue. I have Northern Lights, but have not heard of Blues. How long have you been in the flower cycle? I am day 13.

GG


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 13, 2011)

Blue, and OH MY, look at the sugar on the leaves of your NLB! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Today is day 24 since I flipped the lights to 11/13. Northern Lights Blue is Northern Lights crossed with Blueberry. I was gifted the clones, and I don't know their origin.

I'm loving these girls...they are tall and lanky, but they are growing fast and furious. It looks like the hair get a little longer every few minutes! I LST'd two of them, but I am sort of regretting that decision. They really don't want to be LST'd and aren't appreciating it very much. Glad I only did 2 of them.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Blue, and OH MY, look at the sugar on the leaves of your NLB! Beautiful picture!


Thanks! I know! I saw that and couldn't believe they were frosting up already. Neither of the other two strains are doing that yet. I wonder if it is because the NLB's were clones and therefore more mature than the "from seed" girls... both of the others, the RCB and the Kaya Gold are producing lovely flowers, but it will be another week or so before they are really photogenic and they have no sugar yet.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 14, 2011)

I know im getting ahead of myself, but what do you guys do with your fan leaves at harvest? Seems a shame to dispose of all of them. GG


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 14, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> I know im getting ahead of myself, but what do you guys do with your fan leaves at harvest? Seems a shame to dispose of all of them. GG


brownies, hash and decorations my friend


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 14, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6777210 said:


> brownies, hash and decorations my friend


The reason I ask, is that those frosted sugar leaves on the buds of Blues NL's look LOADed with trichomes. Wonder if they were worth drying and smoking. Or maybe just leave them with the buds? 

I like the decoration idea. Wax them and hang them on the xmas tree! GG


----------



## Homegrown206 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi there from the NW.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 14, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> The reason I ask, is that those frosted sugar leaves on the buds of Blues NL's look LOADed with trichomes. Wonder if they were worth drying and smoking. Or maybe just leave them with the buds?
> 
> I like the decoration idea. Wax them and hang them on the xmas tree! GG


They shall become bubble hash, my friend.  Some of the smallest will stay with the buds, but anything with trichs on it goes in the bubble bag... now just gotta get bubble bags...

What do you do with your trim if you don't want to use it right then? Can you freeze it? Then how do you thaw it?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice set of 1 gallon bags here 4 bag set $33 reasonable price ----> http://www.amazon.com/HealthLine-GALLON-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE/dp/B004TEIWTY


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Nice set of 1 gallon bags here 4 bag set $33 reasonable price ----> http://www.amazon.com/HealthLine-GALLON-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE/dp/B004TEIWTY


Thank you! I just went there and added them to my wish list...I'll be grabbing some of those.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah looked like a very good deal to me. You can bet larger ones, with more sizes, but for our small amounts, these should work just fine. GG


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. I really didn't want a 5 gallon size cuz it would be like spitting in the ocean


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

hey whats up. can you post some of your waterfarm girlie porn. havent seen it in a while and would love to have you throw up some in here if you have a spare moment. 
i save ALL my leaves. from the begiining to the end. I set them on paper and let them dry out completely until they are dry and crispy. I then place them in a plastic bag and into the freezer. 
I collect leaves though out the entire grow.. 
to make canna butter .. clean up the leaves by removing the dead parts and stems. Grind up in a coffee grinder. I grind up 2 oz. for some really potent cannabutter
I use 1 lbs unsalted high fat content butter to 2 oz trim. I use a crock pot. melt butter . add a couple glasses of water.. add trim.. kepp on low the entire time. you can go from 2 to 12 hours. I just do it over night. 
let cool. get some big guaze like material and filter it through into a glass container. Squeese out as much as you can. Put it in the fridge till it separates. 

I just ordered my hash bags from 
http://hydrowillys.com/sales/bubble-bags/
good price and looks like good material. I am expecting them anyday so i will let you know what i think when i get them.

the girl is looking really great and eating so much.. i have had to add back 2 gallons over the last 4 days. rez change tonite or tomorrow.. with some picture..


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey whats up. can you post some of your waterfarm girlie porn. havent seen it in a while and would love to have you throw up some in here if you have a spare moment.


Hello Doctor! I have been hesitant to post pics lately ..... I finally got around to reading the rules of the Grow Journals ..... It said not to post unless asked! My bad! This is YOUR journal not mine. But since you asked ..... Smile.

Here is by just born. 51 days ago. Northern Light




Here she is today, 15 days into flower. No real good flowers showing. Lot of stamens, no pistils yet, that I can see. No where near as well developed as BlueJeans, but she is 10 days ahead of me.




As you might remember, I have to leave my plants for a week, UNATTENDED ..... What I ended up doing is attaching a 5 gallon bucket to my reservoir. This will more than double the capacity of the entire farm. Actually, I moved the plant to a 5 gallon bucket. I am in day 5 of a test run of the system to be sure it will have enough nutrients to keep her fine when I am gone. Looks like the system will work fine.





The issues to be faced with leaving her for a week are that I will have to have the lights raised up to allow for growth. And the other thing that is happening is that PPM;s are increasing. They have risen about from 1000 to 1260 in 6 days. I dont know enough to know if that is a problem or not. She looks happy. 


I am happy with how she looks now. Ive added the cal-mg +. That seemed to have eliminated the leaf spots.

So, now really looking forward to flowers.

GG


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey mate if your ppm's are going up your overfeeding. She is drinking more water to make up for it. Its not a big problem now that small increase wont hurt her but if your gone for a few days and it creeps up each day then u may have a problem I would say drop your ppm to about 900 that should fix it if it still climbs drop to 800. U ideally u want them to stay the same.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 15, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> Hey mate if your ppm's are going up your overfeeding. She is drinking more water to make up for it. Its not a big problem now that small increase wont hurt her but if your gone for a few days and it creeps up each day then u may have a problem I would say drop your ppm to about 900 that should fix it if it still climbs drop to 800. U ideally u want them to stay the same.


Hello sorry I forgot who i was responding to .....

This was a test run to see if I can get through a week without adding water. Which it appears that I can with the supplemental reservoir. And not that I know that the PPM will rise, I will probably start our the REAL week away with slightly less. One thing to consider is that my blend that I used was half strength GH transition already. 

This is a first time hydro grow for me, so I really dont know anything for sure. Im getting lots of help from the great people here!

The plant is not showing any signs of over nuteing. I have two days to go on the test run. Fingers crossed.

But, I tend to agree (right now) that I should start next week with slightly lower PPM to counteract the rise. GG


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 15, 2011)

Your pretty much spot on with your feeding. That tiny increase is nothing especially if it was over a few days you not at dangerous levels or anything. Doing very well. Sounds like u have it sorted. How long you going away for?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 15, 2011)

Going away next Weds for one week.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to see our work-around is doing the trick! *forgetiwashere* is exactly right about the ppms. If they go up, she's drinking more water than nutes. But it's not a drastic change and she might make up the difference on another day. You don't always eat the same amount every day and neither to they.

Remember, the best test of your plan is if you don't touch her (other than to raise the lights as necessary) for one solid week...cuz that will be the conditions once you are gone. I think you'll be fine and so will she -- this might actually be harder on you! I know it would be for me... LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

very nice looking lady and impressive time management skills taking care of her while gone like that Gg. ur welcome to post anytime my friend. 

i would love for this waterfarm journal to be open to anyone who does waterfarm who would like to post their waterfarm pictures and talk about it anytime. 

i did a lot in my waterfarm tent.
rez change. ppms out 860 ....in 960... ph out 5.5 ....in 6.0. .... looking real good i think. been drinkin like one thirsty biotich.. 
i topped her 2 main branches...hahahahha.. that was fun .. i looked at the size of my space and the size of my screen and said.. yeah what the fuck..haha
i lsted her 2 big lower main branches with paper clips. and check out the size of her truck...holy shit.. there is like NO gap between the branches.. 

transplaned the 3 rockwool girls.. im pretty sure are girls. transplanted into coco airpots because they were just lookin bad in the rockwool and because im pretty dam sure that my waterfarm is a GIRL!!! so no need to tranplant one of the rockwools into the waterfarm unit..

next time as a back up im going to just grow them out in coco and gently wash off the coco and put her in the farm if i need too. It seemed to work nicely for Robbie. at the simpsons house.lol

the first pix are of the root system of the mail rockwools.male.that is.....
then some beautiful deep blue fat leaves.
then a picture of my scrog frame in front of my tent.. how tall should i veg her out???? 
pictures of the transplant






this is crazy thick branching







here is the waterfarm deep blue bride is she a female?





topped tops




after topping the two main branches (to be colas) .. i wonder what is going to happen next.

stay tuned for more of dr. Frankenstiens first frightening waterfarm.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1937561View attachment 1937562View attachment 1937563View attachment 1937564View attachment 1937565View attachment 1937566View attachment 1937567
Hey Doc Here's Some Pic's Of My First Grow.G-13 Pineapple Express Auto.GH Flora Nova Grow.I Had Some Early Mag Defenices So I Added 5Ml Per Gallon Cal/Mag.My Ladies Names Is Leggs And Runt.These Pic's Were Taken Today.Check Out My Grow Thread In The Auto Section.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 16, 2011)

Loving the pics Dr! Wow them roots on the rockwool are huge! Good image to shw how much roots take place in the top chamber.
Hope ur main baby is female! I can't help ya out with the pic since i'm still a noob ^________^

Peace!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All! Here are todays pics of my plant. 52 days old, 16 in flower. Does she look like a girl to you? GG

View attachment 1938009View attachment 1938010View attachment 1938011

There have been some changes to how you post pics here! Click on the above to see the pics.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 16, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hi All! Here are todays pics of my plant. 52 days old, 16 in flower. Does she look like a girl to you? GG
> 
> View attachment 1938009View attachment 1938010View attachment 1938011
> 
> There have been some changes to how you post pics here! Click on the above to see the pics.


Hmmm...tells me invalid attachment


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hmmm...tells me invalid attachment


Hmmmmm is right!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

haha, peace and hair grease! what i would do for hair grease.. i never ever get greasy hair.. its a fuckin frizzy dried out rats nest.lol..
looking good .. say could you do me a fav and add your journal link in your sig. i have serious dysfunctional thread disorder and need that sig to help me out . 
simply left click and copy it. go to your profile page i think and add it there. you going to top your sexy biotch?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hmmmmm is right!


nice sativa looking leaves. yummy. say whats your avi? i keep thinkinits a cross between the wolfman and the creature from the black lagoon?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice sativa looking leaves. yummy. say whats your avi? i keep thinkinits a cross between the wolfman and the creature from the black lagoon?


How dare you call them sativa!! They are supposed to be Northern Lights, a pretty pure indica strain. Supposed to be .... Do you think they are females? Are those flowers? This is my first grow in many many years ...

My avi is a scene from Apocalypse Now when Martian Sheen rises from the rivers waters. I liked the looks of it. Yes, nice that it is Friday! GG

I DONT HAVE a journal! Shame on me. I should! Thought I would just hijack yours!! GG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> How dare you call them sativa!! They are supposed to be Northern Lights, a pretty pure indica strain. Supposed to be .... Do you think they are females? Are those flowers? This is my first grow in many many years ...
> 
> My avi is a scene from Apocalypse Now when Martian Sheen rises from the rivers waters. I liked the looks of it. Yes, nice that it is Friday! GG
> 
> I DONT HAVE a journal! Shame on me. I should! Thought I would just hijack yours!! GG


hehehe ahahhaha hehehe . oh why yes, i must have been accidently been looking at my deep blue leaves ..sorry... what i really meant was ..OH MY GOD! what big thick leaves you have they llook sooo indica. def. female from those shots. 
go ahead and hijack me but you better make it a good ride or else
oh yeah them things are flowers and they turn into the buds that your going to want to smoke.lol


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah them things are flowers and they turn into the buds that your going to want to smoke.lol


oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I was sure hoping she was as she! They were feminized seeds but I started to worry about that cross between male and female condition. 

Question . How careful do you have to be about stray light getting in the dark flowering room? I am using a closet in a hallway. I keep the door open for circulation. A light my go one for 5 minutes, twice or 3 times during the night. Thats not anything to worry about, is it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I was sure hoping she was as she! They were feminized seeds but I started to worry about that cross between male and female condition.
> 
> Question . How careful do you have to be about stray light getting in the dark flowering room? I am using a closet in a hallway. I keep the door open for circulation. A light my go one for 5 minutes, twice or 3 times during the night. Thats not anything to worry about, is it?


yes, i would be concerned. you can get hermied fast with light leaks. please invest in a tent as soon as possible. this is really the way to go to maintain optimal growing conditions. Get a secret jardin dr 120 like me and you will not be disappointed. take 15 minutes to set up by yourself. no worries about light leaks with a baby like that!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lookin sweet Ambz ur farms really comin on now


----------



## throwdo (Dec 17, 2011)

i now im in late as hell but subed !!! nice plants i cant wait here in a few weeks those babys will be trickeng up


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 17, 2011)

GG, I would invest in a tent if I were you. Light leaks can be dangerious to you grow.
Don't buy a cheap tent aswell. All i've read is crap about them. Buy the secret jardin darkroom 120 (DR120). Yes it's pricey but it blows other tents out of the water. Budboxes are o....k but the zips are sh!t on them and I had to take one back because it wouldn't even zip closed! So get a DR120, there worth the weight in gold.

Peace!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 17, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> GG, I would invest in a tent if I were you. Light leaks can be dangerious to you grow.
> Don't buy a cheap tent aswell. All i've read is crap about them. Buy the secret jardin darkroom 120 (DR120). Yes it's pricey but it blows other tents out of the water. Budboxes are o....k but the zips are sh!t on them and I had to take one back because it wouldn't even zip closed! So get a DR120, there worth the weight in gold.
> 
> Peace!


Thanks to both of you suggesting the tent. but then I would have to invest in fans, and ducting, etc. This is my first grow. The closet is working ok, but I need to deal with the light issue. I hope i have not screwed her up beyond repair. I will start closing the door in the night now to keep out that stray light. Hope she forgives me. GG


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 17, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Thanks to both of you suggesting the tent. but then I would have to invest in fans, and ducting, etc. This is my first grow. The closet is working ok, but I need to deal with the light issue. I hope i have not screwed her up beyond repair. I will start closing the door in the night now to keep out that stray light. Hope she forgives me. GG


Don't worry too much about it. Jus try keep it dark as much as u can. 
I'm on my first grow too and I'm loving it. It's seen weed grow in cupboards/windowsills & allsorts so I hope yours turns out great!


----------



## james gordon (Dec 17, 2011)

hey doc next time you think your having problems with male parts dont chop right away. ill dig up my pics from my last grow i had male balls on my plants i picked them of and sprayed with reverse 3weeks into flowering and they pulled out strong and gave me a really nice crop of top notch smoke. always scrape the bottom of every alternative befor resorting to the final option


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah and my buddha looked as though she was a hermie at the first but the male balls never opened up and became these weird little branch things now shes all woman


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 18, 2011)

My jack herrer couple days ago. In her home-made, attached to bucket screen. Starting to fill in, currently day 20 of her flowering. Just gave her a nice flush, giving her a feed tomorrow. The res is around 64 degrees, the room is around 69-70 degrees. Just put in Co2 1200-1400 since two days ago. Got around 45 days to go.


----------



## throwdo (Dec 18, 2011)

looking good brokenturtle


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2011)

waterfarming is easy and fun. 
Im having such a wonderful time right now waterfarming. 
Everything is dialed in and she is just eating like mad. I am switching my lights to 12/12 tomorrow for the last couple weeks veg before i go full throtle flower with her. When i open the tent now, its always a wow. she likes being alive a lot. 
My transplants from rockwool to coco is going well. The rockwool caused some pretty bad burn or nute issues on theses leaves as you can see. 
I trimmed some of the worst ones away and i think the new growth in coco will be just fine. im hoping. 






the Simpsons oil is really great. IT is really easy to squeeze out and burns so well . It melts when heated and gets coated in the bud. I am awaiting my bubble bags so that i can make some dst style oil soon. I just need to get my 120 micron filter bag and some everclear. 





Im getting super excited about changing out my light.
This baby is new for me.. i got it because it has more of a blue spectum in it. going to put this in  in a week or 2. 
peace and hair grease 
Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking great Amber - looks like you can put her under your screen any time!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, peace and hair grease! what i would do for hair grease.. i never ever get greasy hair.. its a fuckin frizzy dried out rats nest.lol..looking good .. say could you do me a fav and add your journal link in your sig. i have serious dysfunctional thread disorder and need that sig to help me out . simply left click and copy it. go to your profile page i think and add it there. you going to top your sexy biotch?


Dipity Doo For You Lmao.I Can Actually Jump In The Pool And Water Just Run's Off Like A Duck's Back.But My Hair's Not Greasy.I Noticed That Some Of My Early Peace,Peace And love Were All Being Used So Peace And Hair Grease was Born  No Im Not Going Top My Girls.Their Auto's And Any Toping Has A Negitive Affect.I Was Going To Use A Screen But With The Vast Height Difference I Decided On Lsting.Your Ladies Are Looking Sweet.Your Getting Almost As Good As Daytz At Taking Pic's.Peace And Hair Grease 

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/487823-water-farm-g-13-auto.html
Click On The Above Link To Get To My Grow Thread.It's In The Auto-Flowring Section


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 19, 2011)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hmmmmm is right!


Much better! Nice pics, looking great!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 19, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1941082View attachment 1941083
> 
> My jack herrer couple days ago. In her home-made, attached to bucket screen. Starting to fill in, currently day 20 of her flowering. Just gave her a nice flush, giving her a feed tomorrow. The res is around 64 degrees, the room is around 69-70 degrees. Just put in Co2 1200-1400 since two days ago. Got around 45 days to go.


I really like your scrog idea...nice pics.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Looking great Amber - looks like you can put her under your screen any time!


Thanks Dayzt. What are the advantages of putting the scrog screen earlier as opposed to later?
I switched my lights to 12/12 today. I was going to keep the vegg MH bulb in for a week or 2 more to keep stretch down... im real excited and nervous now that its time to put the scrog frame in. I cant believe i made it this far. I would have bagged it all a long time ago if it werent for your kind support and encoureagement.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 19, 2011)

hey amb's i posted up some pics in my thread with the lights off for you


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 19, 2011)

$10.99 Amazon.com



Dropastone said:


> Here's what I use to move liquids. Works really well and you can get one on eBay for around 20 bucks.


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking good. My Ladyburn is almost done I have a few new pics in me journal linked in my sig.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats a Texas Controller?



Springtucky said:


> hey i use eight on a recirculating system with their 'texas controller' reservoir. I started them for moms as I do a flood and drain system currently, but the waterfarms are so great that I'm thinking about going to them exclusively.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 19, 2011)

There up now amber sorry I think I composed a post and didn't press submit lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

screens are all about training and creating apical dominance across your plant. The sooner it is in the screen the sooner all the parts of the plant will be growing at a level height and in equal amounts of growth, this will enable you to create a much more even spread across the screen. That's why it is also handy to have an adjustable screen. I hope the Deep Blue is going to work out in a screen for oyu, it's not quite a stretchy as some strains. So yeh, a screen soon might be a good idea.

Peace, DST




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Dayzt. What are the advantages of putting the scrog screen earlier as opposed to later?
> I switched my lights to 12/12 today. I was going to keep the vegg MH bulb in for a week or 2 more to keep stretch down... im real excited and nervous now that its time to put the scrog frame in. I cant believe i made it this far. I would have bagged it all a long time ago if it werent for your kind support and encoureagement.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking Great.Hey Doc Look I've Found Out How To Link Up My Thread


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 20, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Looking Great.Hey Doc Look I've Found Out How To Link Up My Thread


Don't ya love that feeling the first time you figure something out?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

I Placed my Scrog Screen in the tent at 26 inches up from the ground.
day 2 12/12
It was over a month vegging on 18/6 light cycle.
Everything looking perfectly dialed in. 
She is as healthy and bushy as can be. 










not in these pictures but i do have my rockwool purple wrecks and one deep blue in this tent as well still. 
I am thinking about mini moveable scrog for them. 
I dont have any much room right now though with my 12/12 tent still flowering and harvest off at least a couple weeks. So i will try to keep them at the bottom of the waterfarm under the scrog screen as long as possible. They just barely slide in under there right now.lol
I got my bubble bags yesterday. They look pretty good. Im going to throw them in the washer. Now i just need to get some everclear to make some oil









cheers
Amberino


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good. Is it a pain in the ass to make hash with the bag method? I' m going to have a bunch of trim and was thinking of making some.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

yo yo yo CJ what up dog. never made hash before . bags were a chrimbo present to myself. making hash oil seems a lot easier .. use the 130 micron bag and some everclear. no heating. put the bud in a jar , cover it with everclear let sit for a day or 2 drain through the 120 micron bag. i thinks that is how i remember from memory. 

so turn up the bass on this song.. man its the shortest day of the fuckin year here so its pitch black still at 730 am pitch black at 400 pm. 
this one goes out to 
all The People of the Sun.
[youtube]wJQrFbkevYU[/youtube]


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 21, 2011)

Houston we have lift off. Lookin sweet so far Amber cant wait to see it fill that screen up


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the vid link RATM rocks.


----------



## dumdedum (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good nice one .


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 21, 2011)

get ready to tuck your going to be doing a lot of it lol. looks great amber


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 21, 2011)

particularly like your pretty screen lol


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Doc Very Very Nice Set Up.Man Im Digging On Your Screen I Just Might Have To Have You Hook Me Up.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

Doc, you can leave it for a day or two, but I just shake the bottle for 30 seconds and then drain through the bag.


----------



## throwdo (Dec 21, 2011)

post pics when you make that hash


----------



## machnak (Dec 21, 2011)

Diggin the color of the screen and the green beneath it. 

I wanna see the hash! Smoke it too


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Doc Are You Going To Get Into Dst's Photo Contest.I Think You Can Give Daytz A Run For His Money.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I Placed my Scrog Screen in the tent at 26 inches up from the ground.
> day 2 12/12
> It was over a month vegging on 18/6 light cycle.
> Everything looking perfectly dialed in.
> ...


Even your screen frame is painted and bejeweled? I like you. A lot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the luv.

The transplant with the rockwool cubes girls has been a success.
ONe deep blue F3 and two PUrple Wrecks. 
I transplanted the cubes directly into airpots filled with coco. The best i could anyway, it was and is pretty messy.
I have been feeding Flora Nova Grow, Cal Mag supp, Root Excelorator and their health has improved dramatically. 

They have yet to show me any good sex. lol..so hoping for females as usual.
I placed my mini moveable scrog sceens on them. FInally got to use them. Thanks again Las Fingerez for sending me them all the way from the UK! 

With the sceens on and the posts up...they just BARELY fit under my wawterfarm scrog screen..man what a use of space.. its CRAZINESS! 
Im very patiently awaiting harvest of my 12/12 girls so i can use that tent to put them in..wish me luck with this tricky situation, im going to need it.
peace
Amber









sunny vibes out to all you, happy birthday 600Club! keep rockin that funky beat.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

Now this is a positive journal. I need to heal here.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for all the luv.
> 
> The transplant with the rockwool cubes girls has been a success.
> ONe deep blue F3 and two PUrple Wrecks.
> ...


Just when I thought I was the only one that makes single SCROG pots!!!

How much were those pots??
I cant stop thinking about them!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking great Amber! Nice, neat setup and healthy babies for the holidays. 

Hey, if you get a chance, check out my Moby Dick thread. 

[video]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/494429-moby-dick-vs-nebula-growdown.html[/video]


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for all the luv.
> 
> The transplant with the rockwool cubes girls has been a success.
> ONe deep blue F3 and two PUrple Wrecks.
> ...


Damn Gilrfriend You Got It Going On In That Tent.Sending Positive VIBES Your Way.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 22, 2011)

This Jack Herer was born for this waterfarm. Day 25 flowering.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 22, 2011)

Great looking Jack you got there bt! Awesome to see that hybrid doing so well in the waterfarm - I'll have to keep that in mind down the road...would love me some JH....


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 23, 2011)

Those mini's look great amber. Just males me wanna scrog scrog scrog, soooo decided dwc v aquafarm scrog off nxt run


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice plants girl, yay they are so wonderful, sorry my Internet has been down and doing everything on my phone hahahaha!!!!!! Lol with like 50 threads it is crazy trying to keep up with no laptop and no real internet connection!!!!  hehehehe but the cabel guy should be here in a few hours!!!!!! Lol check out my new thread just hit my sig!!!!!!!


----------



## jimi62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice to see someone else growing the same as me. we have nearly identical systems. I started out with 3 waterfarms but since upgraded to 4 in the tent with the controller and recirculation kit. makes maintenance even easier than before. only one spot for nutrient maintenance. my first grow with waterfarms i pulled 18 ounces from 3 Easyryder auto-flowers. here's a pic of my setup before i upgraded, hope you don't mind. 
View attachment 1951314


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> This Jack Herer was born for this waterfarm. Day 25 flowering.


Hey, BT! How's that ScrOG working out for ya? She looks BEAUTIFUL! Very nice, sir. How tall is she?? She looks like she didnt mind the training at all!


----------



## throwdo (Dec 23, 2011)

lookin good enjoying the show


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*happy holidays growers hope you and your family ave a good one..*


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sooo fucking pretty Amber I love that screen too I am so excited to have my place now girl can't wait for the new year and for you to come and visit!!!!!!! All of your girls look so gorgeous  We are gonna have so much fun!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

rep given...happy holidays hun


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Kev!!!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Thanks Kev!!!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!


HO HO HO HO HO HO HO HO in my loud Santa laugh


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 24, 2011)

Wishing You And Your Family A Merry Christmas And A Safe New Year's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

I put in my Flowering bulb . sat.. so 2 days now with some different color shining on thema light for the girls and a light for me use too.looks really healthy. i hope she gets even bigger. am i doing this right?rez change. ppms out were 1890. ppms in were 1000. everclear for the hash oilmy other tentdrawings in progress



my chart. 

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO WON THE CANNABIS CUP AWARDS THIS YEAR?Later onzstoners


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 26, 2011)

scrog looks good amber. your other tent looks bloody amazing, what strain is that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks forgetie, i got bubblebomb in the front, some exo cheese backcross and the tall ones pineapple chunk. im about go out and feed them in a few. i might be flushing a couple tonite! its my best grow to date. the bubblebomb smellys amazing. it smells like grape bubblegum. i cant get my nose out of it. i will prop reveg her. never did a reveg before. have you?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 26, 2011)

nah cant help you there sorry amb's mmmmm gotta love that bubblegum smell. i grew out a shiva shanti when i was younger that was 100% bubblegum smelling. it was soooo good. i dried it in my bedroom so i could smell it all the time lol


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I put in my Flowering bulb . sat.. so 2 days now with some different color shining on thema light for the girls and a light for me use too.View attachment 1956386View attachment 1956402looks really healthy. i hope she gets even bigger. am i doing this right?View attachment 1956392View attachment 1956395View attachment 1956398View attachment 1956401rez change. ppms out were 1890. ppms in were 1000. everclear for the hash oilView attachment 1956388View attachment 1956378my other tentView attachment 1956426drawings in progressView attachment 1956405View attachment 1956407
> 
> View attachment 1956767
> 
> ...


Hey Amber - continuing to look great! Keep it up! Watch those ppms as they can sometimes take off on you if it stops eating as much. Make sure your add-back pail's ppms are measured to about half-strength or less compared to what is in the rez when you top her up...

...found this on the HT CC 2011 winners:

[h=2]*Winner of 2011 Cannabis Cup is the Barney's!
*[/h] 

 [h=2]Category[/h]  [h=2]1st Prize[/h]  [h=2]2nd Prize[/h]  [h=2]3rd Prize[/h] *Cannabis Cup*
*Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Liberty Haze

*Green House United for*
Hawaiian Snow
*The Green Place for*
Buddha Tahoe
*Indica Cup**Reserva Privada (Colorado) for*
Kosher Kush

*Hortilab for*
Star Bud

*Cali Connection for*
Tahoe OG
*Sativa Cup**Rare Dankness Seed co for*
Moonshine Haze

*THSeeds for*
Electric Lemon G
*Karma Genetics for*
Dominator
*Hybrid Cup**tie DNA Genetics/Reserva Privada Colorado for*
Holy Grail Kush

*Cali Connecion for*
Dead Head OG

*Serious Seeds for*
AK-74

*Seed co. Hash Cup**Cali Connection for*
Tahoe OG Kush Wax
*Hogg Seeds for*
Hydrahash
*Reserva Privada Colorado for*
Rascal OG Nelson
*Import Hash Cup**Green House Coffeeshop for*
Exodus Cream Cheese

*Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Caramella Cream

*The Green Place for*
Twizla
*Dutch Hash Cup**Barney's Coffeeshop for*
Liberty Melt

*Green House for*
Hawaiian Ice
*Grey Area for*
Grey Cristal
*Best Product**Greenhouse for*
Credit Card Grinder
*Vaporfection for
*Vaporfection
*Big Buddha for*
Goodie Bag
*Best Booth**Barney's Farm**Green House Seed Co.**Big Buddha*

These are the results of the 2011 Hightimes Cannabis Cup


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 26, 2011)

nice grow ms.amber..

i had a quick question about those in the grodon large rockwool cubes, do those just grow there and you just water them with your nute solution?

that is the first time i have ever seen that so any help is appreciated


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Dr! Loving your drawings and your note book chart for keeping things on track. Good stuff


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Ambs, is the Deep Blue 100% girl? Any definitive signs yet? Merry Xmas and mucho thanks for the card


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey Amber - continuing to look great! Keep it up! Watch those ppms as they can sometimes take off on you if it stops eating as much. Make sure your add-back pail's ppms are measured to about half-strength or less compared to what is in the rez when you top her up...
> 
> ...found this on the HT CC 2011 winners:
> 
> ...


wow, thanks for the information on the cup winners Dayzt. I am not familiar with any of those strains. Kosher Kush, thats funny, a jewish herb. nice. lol
i am being vigalant with my readings and checking daily. Things are really starting to take off above the screen. I am a bit nervous and unsure as to wear i should be moving the flowering stems.. and the growth underneath the screen is very dense.. should i take some of the lower leaves off. I wil post a picutre this eveing , if you could kindly critique it when its up i would appreaciate it very much. I have yet to add any hydrogene peroxide. when do you think i should? She drank a half gallon in one day and ppms were constant. 



olylifter420 said:


> nice grow ms.amber..
> 
> i had a quick question about those in the grodon large rockwool cubes, do those just grow there and you just water them with your nute solution?
> 
> that is the first time i have ever seen that so any help is appreciated


Hi oly, those groton cubes need to be watered just like any medium. I dont recommend them. my girls didnt like them very much.. i had a lot of really bad leaf damage. although i must say they do hold water very well and my roots were really healthy.. 


nattybongo said:


> Hey Dr! Loving your drawings and your note book chart for keeping things on track. Good stuff


thanks natty, im really enjoying the simplicity of the waterfarm and its fun to keep an organized chart. 



DST said:


> Hey Ambs, is the Deep Blue 100% girl? Any definitive signs yet? Merry Xmas and mucho thanks for the card


Hey DSt! i do believe its a she.. i check all the time . i do not see any male parts yet. so i think thats a pretty good sign. im going to keep my fingers crossed , ive seen some other waterfarm growns go hermi and male pretty late in the grow..Your welcome for the card. I hope you had fun in Scotland. did you get the one i mailed to you? i accidently forgot to add extra overseas postage. later on mon.. hope your garden is doing well.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 28, 2011)

hey amber sounds like you have got your ppm dialed in perfectly, as dayzt said though just keep an eye on it as it may very suddenly decide it doesnt need as much nutes once stretch finishes. thats what i experienced anyway. i was feeding at 2000 ppm through stretch then bam overnight she decided she only needed about 1300ppm. also it is very plant specific as my vk is in stretch now and is only taking 700ppm.

also i doubt that she will herm on u amber. the buddha has herm'd but the male flowers never formed properly, but if you remember hte exact same thing happened when she first showed sex too. so i would think if you have only ever seen female flowers your probably going to be ok. i will be sending good vibes your way anyway though.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 28, 2011)

Great advice - watch the leaf tips for browning to see if your rez is too 'hot'...  As for the screen, it depends on how you plan to spread your plant out. I'm still learning how to scrog properly, as you can see my VK this round could have been spread out much more than it was... but the extra space was appreciated, as I can easily get around the plant without it reaching all 4 corners and edges of the screen... If you have small tops in that 'thickness' below the screen, you may want to move some more tops out to the edges to encourage them to grow up the middle... we'll see what your pics look like this eve...


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 28, 2011)

...forgot to mention... you can add H2O2 at any time. Many hydro growers use it through-out the entire grow to help maintain healthy roots, so instead of using it to 'fix' a root problem, you may as well start using it now to help 'prevent' any root issues - use the 'proactive' approach.  You only need to add about 5-7 ml per gallon (3% stuff) which is about 1-1.5 tsp per gallon. Mix it in with your nute solution before using it and mix it in well before adding. What are your rez temps?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks dayzT. my rez temps are about 68-70 degrees when i check them which is usaually when lights go on , when im out with the girls between 6 and 8 pm feed time. I havent really thought about monitoring any other time, which i prob should. I will try to get out before lights out , before 6 am ...errrr... to see whats up then. i will start adding the hydrogen peroxide with the food.

I was watching some subcool weed nerds , missed a lot of episodes. Do you have a favorite weed nerds episode?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 28, 2011)

i have started doing this now aswell thanks to dayzt and i think i will be doing it with all my grows now start to finish . prevention is the best medicine.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks dayzT. my rez temps are about 68-70 degrees when i check them which is usaually when lights go on , when im out with the girls between 6 and 8 pm feed time. I havent really thought about monitoring any other time, which i prob should. I will try to get out before lights out , before 6 am ...errrr... to see whats up then. i will start adding the hydrogen peroxide with the food.
> 
> I was watching some subcool weed nerds , missed a lot of episodes. Do you have a favorite weed nerds episode?


I think ep 13 is my current fav as the new Megadeth album is featured, although almost every single one of them has useful info on growing, strains, proven techniques, etc - very informative.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

cool, dayzt, i will be sure to check out that particular segment of the weed nerds. i found some very valuable info in the first episode alone. that torch he uses to light that that hot red pocker for his herb in his bong is INSANE. I have got to get one. He mentioned o'kief tumbler...really would like to have one ....


HERE she is.. really stretched today. I would say she grew like 2 inches. SHe is a girl.for sure now. i got LUCKY!!!!

pppm and ph out steady and stable. ppm in 1250 , ph 6.5 .
My ph has been sooooo consistant. 
My doseage was 7 ml/gallonFlora Nova Bloom. cal/mag 5 ml/gal, 2.5 ml per gallon hydrogene peroxide. ( i wasnt sure if its ok to mix with all the nutes so didnt give full 5 ml.paranoid)
so should i removed some undergrowth? 
i shifted some branches, tucking under where i could .what do you think of my trunk?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 28, 2011)

hey amber. you shouldnt have any trouble with ph now once u get up around 1000ppm the buffers kick in and balance everything out. some additives can still mess with it though.

scrogging looks good too.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice update! She's really looking fine. I put a mini-scrog on my Alice and Vanilla Kush (soil) last night. I've always wanted to try that! Yours looks like it it filling out nicely.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks forgetiwashere and bluejeans for stopping by and browsing. 
Here are the mini moveable scrog girls


the first 2 pictures are the PURPLE WRecks and the third picture is the DEEP BLUE.
They are filling in nicely in the corners of waterfarm tent. They are staying within reasonable distance from the scrog frame. I think i should be fine for at least a week maybe more. Not really sure what to expect. I started flushing a couple bubblebombs in the 12 12 tent tonite so i can do some musical tents soon.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

hi ambz , just thought id pop by and show you my waterfarm girl shes about 5 weeks into flower so another 3 - 4 weeks left to go! Yours looks great at the minute , was that a seed or clone ? stem structure of yours is so different to mine, looks like she really took to being topped  

i chopped all my under growth and alot of my fan leaves because i was paranoid about humidity in the dense canvas causing bud rot !


----------



## wiimb (Dec 29, 2011)

wow doc, they look lovely  that stalk you have got going on is huge nice and fat, that scrog is gonna make you a hapy woman im sure 
Wiimb!


----------



## AWnox (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr. Amber can't help but notice but.......did you bedazzle your Scrog screen?? xD


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi ambz , just thought id pop by and show you my waterfarm girl shes about 5 weeks into flower so another 3 - 4 weeks left to go! Yours looks great at the minute , was that a seed or clone ? stem structure of yours is so different to mine, looks like she really took to being topped
> 
> i chopped all my under growth and alot of my fan leaves because i was paranoid about humidity in the dense canvas causing bud rot !
> 
> View attachment 1961781View attachment 1961782View attachment 1961783


Whoa, that's wicked cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi ambz , just thought id pop by and show you my waterfarm girl shes about 5 weeks into flower so another 3 - 4 weeks left to go! Yours looks great at the minute , was that a seed or clone ? stem structure of yours is so different to mine, looks like she really took to being topped
> 
> i chopped all my under growth and alot of my fan leaves because i was paranoid about humidity in the dense canvas causing bud rot !
> 
> View attachment 1961781View attachment 1961782View attachment 1961783


Thanks for stopping by and posting your monster las lemon for me Robbie. I am so impressed. She is ENORMOUS! that fingerez clone is really special. She never disappoints. But it takes dedication and love to do what you are doing, especially with the tricky transplant in the beginning and then the spider mites. All the ups and downs you have had with her you have managed to grow one enomous beast of a girl. How many colas do you have? i lost count.. looks like you have set a record to me. 
your waterfarm pot looks bigger than mine, i think thats helpful as the root system gets so massive. are you adding hydrogen peroxide?your a true inspiration and i hope i make it to where you are one day. 




wiimb said:


> wow doc, they look lovely  that stalk you have got going on is huge nice and fat, that scrog is gonna make you a hapy woman im sure
> Wiimb!


thanks wiimb! it almost looks like a bonsai trunk, its so short and stout. a realy bush of a girl. 


AWnox said:


> Dr. Amber can't help but notice but.......did you bedazzle your Scrog screen?? xD


hi AwNox, i spruced up my scrog frame with some little happy face stickers after i painted it . i have some crystals in there too. Im trying to keep a nice positive atmosphere for her. so far so good.


----------



## wiimb (Dec 29, 2011)

thats what you want amber nice fat stalk ! 
the bigger the stalk the bigger the plant the bigger the buds !


----------



## AWnox (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi AwNox, i spruced up my scrog frame with some little happy face stickers after i painted it . i have some crystals in there too. Im trying to keep a nice positive atmosphere for her. so far so good.


Hey nothing wrong in that at all. I'm one who preaches positivity as well. Plants are living organisms after all and like all other leaving breathing organisms they are affected by the energy around them. May not have a "noticeable" effect on the plant but it sure doesn't hurt. I talk to my girls, sometimes leave a bit of music playing when I leave the house so she won't feel alone. May not do shit but worth the try and I really don't mind, I usually get attached to my girl and then have a hard time chopping her down.  ...after a couple of bowls though I don't mind again


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 30, 2011)

Simon Bar Sinister my favorite hooligan.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

ME TOO. me too. there is something so romantic about him.

Bar Sinister" is a macaronic reference to a heraldic mark, called _barre sinister_ in French and _bend sinister_ in English. The mark, a line from the top right to the bottom left, denotes illegitimacy and hence, the name could be translated as "Simon, the Bastard". Additionally, his name was pun on the Aramaic and Hebrew patronym _bar_, as in Simon bar Kokhba.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey DSt! i do believe its a she.. i check all the time . i do not see any male parts yet. so i think thats a pretty good sign. im going to keep my fingers crossed , ive seen some other waterfarm growns go hermi and male pretty late in the grow..Your welcome for the card. I hope you had fun in Scotland. did you get the one i mailed to you? i accidently forgot to add extra overseas postage. later on mon.. hope your garden is doing well.


Cool cool, still praying for some fem genes for ya. I did get the one you posted, we were just saying to each other how we never got many cards this year (quite embarrassing when 30% of your cards are business ones, lol) and when we got back there were a few from overseas so it was nice! Garden is doing good, chopped some Cheese, DOG, and Livers this morning, before heading out and buying some new sneakers. Peace and HAPPY HOGMANAY to ya!

DST


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 30, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Hey nothing wrong in that at all. I'm one who preaches positivity as well. Plants are living organisms after all and like all other leaving breathing organisms they are affected by the energy around them. May not have a "noticeable" effect on the plant but it sure doesn't hurt. I talk to my girls, sometimes leave a bit of music playing when I leave the house so she won't feel alone. May not do shit but worth the try and I really don't mind, I usually get attached to my girl and then have a hard time chopping her down.  ...after a couple of bowls though I don't mind again


Hey I agree! It sure isn't hurting anything. I talk to my girls...all of them. I sing to them, share music with them, stroke them, and basically just let them know that I love them...right up till the time I smoke their ass, anyway.

I love your screen, Ambs. I'm thinking of decorating mine too.


----------



## throwdo (Dec 30, 2011)

great job dr amber plus rep


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks bluejeans, I just choked on my brownie! ha ha ha! I'm the same way. 



Bluejeans said:


> Hey I agree! It sure isn't hurting anything. I talk to my girls...all of them. I sing to them, share music with them, stroke them, and basically just let them know that I love them...right up till the time I smoke their ass, anyway.
> 
> I love your screen, Ambs. I'm thinking of decorating mine too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy fuckin New YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!! 
2012 we'll be HIGHER then ever!!!

[video=youtube_share;8L28aRBlwTo]http://youtu.be/8L28aRBlwTo[/video]​


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year Ambz wish u a very high one


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how you have Bob Marley watching over your garden!

Happy new year!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year Doc!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Doc.You Grow Room Is Awsome And Now Your Rocking Pink Floyd Very Cool.Im Rocking To Frank Zapp Now Playing Goblin Girl.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone. I hope you have a wonderful New Year!

Im in an kinda awkward situation in my garden reguarding how i should manage my next grow.
I would like to start germinating some more seeds but i dont know what i should do. Here is my situation.
I have 2 tents. 
The waterfarm tent is in flowering, The other tent is finishing off and all the girls should be done in hopefully a few weeks. 

As you can see from my video, I have 3 mini moveable scrog girls in the corner of my waterfarm tent. I would really really like to keep them there to utilize the space as much as possible. BUT im concerned that the DEEP BLUE waterfarm girl might need the entire tent to herself. 
Do you think i should get those mini moveable scrog girls out of there ASAP or do you think i should or could just let them finish off in there. It will be a tricky situation with watering, but i think i can manage if i need to..

If i move the mini scrog girls to my other tent in a couple weeks, that means i have 2 flowering tents going on at the same time which will make for a challange with some new baby plants. I will start the new seedlings in my Phototron, but space is small and i need to get them out of there after about a week or 2. Im not too keen on them going Under HPS right away.. what do you think? 

I apprecaiate your feedback very much. 

peace 

Amber


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 1, 2012)

i was just snooping around in the neighborhood and thought id drop in on ya.your grow looks nice lady very


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Amber, Idealy you will want them in their own flowering chamber if you are using a ScrOG in your tent. However, you CAN pull it off if you want to. It just might be a pain to get to them just in case of any maintenance needs attended too. I just like to make sure my babies have enough room to get as big as they want themselves to be.

Also, here's an update on my girl: She was topped early and was LST'd for 5 weeks of veg. I just put her into flower yesterday. 1' tall and 1'5" wide.  I'm excited!


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 4, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Hey Amber, Idealy you will want them in their own flowering chamber if you are using a ScrOG in your tent. However, you CAN pull it off if you want to. It just might be a pain to get to them just in case of any maintenance needs attended too. I just like to make sure my babies have enough room to get as big as they want themselves to be.
> 
> Also, here's an update on my girl: She was topped early and was LST'd for 5 weeks of veg. I just put her into flower yesterday. 1' tall and 1'5" wide.  I'm excited!


Looks really good for 5 weeks veg tmac - from comparing to what mine looked like, I'd start thinking about going 12/12 VERY soon... what strain is that?


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dayzt said:


> Looks really good for 5 weeks veg tmac - from comparing to what mine looked like, I'd start thinking about going 12/12 VERY soon... what strain is that?


Thanks Dayzt. It's G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. I actually just put her into flower. Hopefully the 12/12 stretch isn't too bad with her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

I took these photos minutes ago, just before lights out. After all night in the blazing sunlight the rez was 73 degrees
My dehumidifier was full , i had to empty it, so the tent was 60 % humidity and temp 75 degrees f.
My ppms are fluctuating a lot, very high 2 days ago, low yesterday.. im just going with the flow. Adjusting as needed , im trying to keep her at about 1200 ppms. Everything looks nice and healthy. I continue to weave the branches and shes quite flexible, i have had no breaks or damage. I keep looking for lower flower sites and pull the branches out to the side . Her water consumption is heavy. I need to add a t connector to my pump for my dripping power. 

My mini moveable scrogs are really picking up the pace. one of my purple wrecks is almost touching the waterfarms scrog screen. I have no where else to put them till i chop a few in the other tent this weekend. 
Purple Wrecks in the front (mini scrogs) deeep blue in the back lower corner. 

take it easy and have a nice week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Hey Amber, Idealy you will want them in their own flowering chamber if you are using a ScrOG in your tent. However, you CAN pull it off if you want to. It just might be a pain to get to them just in case of any maintenance needs attended too. I just like to make sure my babies have enough room to get as big as they want themselves to be.
> 
> Also, here's an update on my girl: She was topped early and was LST'd for 5 weeks of veg. I just put her into flower yesterday. 1' tall and 1'5" wide.  I'm excited!


Beuatiful. really really awesome. I love the full ness of her . like a freakin afro head. Are trunks are very similiar. we could be sisters. thanks for posting them! she makes me smile and very happy. xox amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

made pure resin hash oil, drawings in progress, new rain barrell


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

Doctor! I've a terrible ache in my back. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating. What would you suggest?

Your drawings are lovely. So creative and talented. Is that graphite or pencil?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Doctor! I've a terrible ache in my back. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating. What would you suggest?
> 
> Your drawings are lovely. So creative and talented. Is that graphite or pencil?


ive got the prescription to get you higher. pack a nice big fat bowl of that sugary TAHOE kush of yours kick back, relax,... when your ready go over to my 12/12 journal. I have some bob marley tunes and some kick ass bud porn for you to loose your self in for a little while. 

pencil drawings . thanks for the kindness my friend. i hope the sun is shining through your window right now


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ive got the prescription to get you higher. pack a nice big fat bowl of that sugary TAHOE kush of yours kick back, relax,... when your ready go over to my 12/12 journal. I have some bob marley tunes and some kick ass bud porn for you to loose your self in for a little while.
> 
> pencil drawings . thanks for the kindness my friend. i hope the sun is shining through your window right now


I skipped the wake and bake this morning and am cruising very well on last night's high. I'm feeling very relaxed and heavily sedated even though I haven't smoked a thing this morning. Gotta love it.

I'll take your advice when I get home from work tonight.

My background is in art utilizing traditional media. I used to have an art bin full of conte crayon, charcoal and graphite sticks. I recall fondly the days of life drawing... but not as fondly when we had male models. "I'll draw my own penis, Thank you!" Lol.

But then came the digital age... The digital camera in particular. I haven't picked up a pencil, pen or ink, charcoal... or even so much as piece of bristol board or watercolor paper for ages. I know that's bad, and a part of me wants to just paint dragons all over my apartment walls, but I love, love making graphic art on the computer.

I might even post one of my digital paintings in my journal!


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Amber for the invite to post my art on your journal page!

Hi everyone. These are the first 3 paintings in a bigger project I'm working on. Please let me know what you think. 

Mary Jane Floyd


Mary Jane Addington


Mary Jane Wooderson


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My background is in art utilizing traditional media. I used to have an art bin full of conte crayon, charcoal and graphite sticks. I recall fondly the days of life drawing... but not as fondly when we had male models. "I'll draw my own penis, Thank you!" Lol.


This reminds me of when I was little. My grandmother worked in a factory that made chalks, oils, and other art mediums. She used to bring home the broken pieces for us kids. Oh, we had bins and bins of oil crayons, art chalk, pencils, graphite sticks -- thousands of broken pieces in hundreds of colors. If either of us (my brother and me) had had a shred of talent, that would have been such a boost to our development! As it is, we just had a lot of fun. 

I have beautiful pictures in my head and I can put together colors and creative arrangements, but I have no real talent. If I could get the stuff from my head to come out the end of my fingers, I'd be on to something, but alas, my hands are retarded...LOL


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 5, 2012)

MJAddington said:


> Thank you Amber for the invite to post my art on your journal page!
> 
> Hi everyone. These are the first 3 paintings in a bigger project I'm working on. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Wow! I really, really like these! What else do you have going on...what is the bigger project?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/drunk-woman-arrested-in-museum-after-dropping-pants-and-rubbing-butt-on-30-million-painting/


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Been MIA lately Am, but I'm back! Let's get this collab going!

As far as that book you asked me about I can't find any good ones that would be close to what you're looking for....but I just moved and have a lot in boxes still so something may pop up!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi machdaddy! i hope your doing well. Thanks for looking for the book for me. Congrats on the move and happy new year. Things are good, garden is good. im lookin to move myself. got an interview next week. i might be headed to the desert soon. thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck on the interview! Same you to you lovely!

I'll have an update on my end soon for ya to check out.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck with the interview indeedy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

thank you thank you!!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/drunk-woman-arrested-in-museum-after-dropping-pants-and-rubbing-butt-on-30-million-painting/


Now Thats Some Funny Chit Right There.Good Luck With Your Interveiw.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Now Thats Some Funny Chit Right There.Good Luck With Your Interveiw.Peace And Hair Grease


Its very funny. Im so intregued by this article. 
My husband is convinced it is a plublicity stunt. 
My coworker believes that she was in a black out and woke up the next day and some one told her what she did and she was like TOTALLY embarassed.
I think ( by seeing her tattoo.. its a third eye on her chest)... that she is deeply spiritual and honest and she was overcome with the paintings power and it took over her body.
When i first saw the painting i was amazed at how disturbing it is. The colors and patterns are evil and bring to mind terrible childhood nightmares i would have when ill with a fever. 
sooo i can see why she did what she did. 

what do you think?


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its very funny. Im so intregued by this article.
> My husband is convinced it is a plublicity stunt.
> My coworker believes that she was in a black out and woke up the next day and some one told her what she did and she was like TOTALLY embarassed.
> I think ( by seeing her tattoo.. its a third eye on her chest)... that she is deeply spiritual and honest and she was overcome with the paintings power and it took over her body.
> ...


Well Doc I Can Totaly Relate.Im A Recovering Alcoholic(11 Years)And I Know All To Well What We Do In Blackout's And I Agree That Panting Looked Very Chaotic.Also Did You Notice The Look In Her Eye's She Looked Very Distrubed To Me And Probley Needs Some Help With Her Drinking Problem.One Day At A Time Peace And Hair Grease.


Oh By The Way New Updates On My Thread


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 6, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Wow! I really, really like these! What else do you have going on...what is the bigger project?


Thanks so much for the love!! I'm working on a website now to catalogue these girls, but basically there are five of them that go on "special trips" hahaha

This journal makes me wish I lived in a friendlier state so I can grow some beauties!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate to break up this interesting topic going on right now. ( I do love the art too!!)

But I want to say how I love how my hands smell after working in the garden! I cant keep from sniffing them!

Here's one way to get bigger buds!


----------



## sonofdust (Jan 6, 2012)

Springtucky said:


> quick question for you waterfarmers out there....I have an eight bucket recirculating system and was wondering how far up the water level goes. I may need to replace something because the water is filling up past where the top bucket drops in. So if I put bucket in too quickly it pushed water up and out of the lower buckets.


Springtucky, What size water pump you useing on your eight bucket set up?
Thanks


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 6, 2012)

the waterfarm 8-pack doesnt use a waterpump to push the water around it is actually an incredibly smart airdriven system. took me a while to figure this out actually because im building my own and only have rough pictures to go off. thats beside the point though.

if you are experiencing overfilling of the waterfarm units it is your float valve that is out of wack. this is what determines the water level. i have never actually used the waterfarm one so i dont know if u can simply adjust it or not


----------



## sonofdust (Jan 6, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> the waterfarm 8-pack doesnt use a waterpump to push the water around it is actually an incredibly smart airdriven system. took me a while to figure this out actually because im building my own and only have rough pictures to go off. thats beside the point though.
> 
> if you are experiencing overfilling of the waterfarm units it is your float valve that is out of wack. this is what determines the water level. i have never actually used the waterfarm one so i dont know if u can simply adjust it or not


Forgetiwashere,
Love your thread & thanks for the fast reply. I think the key word was missed. "recirculating system" it's a mod. waterfarm, He maybe moving too much water to fast. this set up uses a small pump and gravity.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 6, 2012)

no i didnt miss anything the waterfarm controller doesnt use a waterpump. it uses an air pump in a very clever way. its extremely difficult to describe but i will try as i cant find a diagram anywhere. 

the level is controlled by a float valve once it reaches a certain level it shuts off. the water then fills all the farms via a gravity feed until it comes back to the return pipe in the res. they call this a recirculating pump column. essentially the return pipe continues into the res and up one side of the res, the end of which is above the waterlevel. at the base of this column an airline is connected in and it works on the same principle as a waterfarm air is pumped in and causes bubbles these bubbles carry water up the pipe and then ejects it over the top and it falls back into the res.

because water is being drawn out of the column at the return end gravity forces water through the feed end of the line. in this way it recirculates all eight farms completely in about 4 hrs. and because it uses an air pump instead of a waterpump it does away with the need for an airstone in the res. 

its extremely clever i hope my description does it justice, im using this system in my controller i am building from scratch its brilliant


----------



## sonofdust (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Forgetiwashere


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 6, 2012)

no problem at all sonofdust unless u had actually seen it u would have no way of knowing and had he been using a standard recirculating sytem your advice more than likely would have been spot on. in fact i would never have picked up on it if i wasnt researching the stuff just the other day


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for the crimbo card hun just got it today..peace...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2012)

oh good, better late than never kev. i fucked up and forgot to add extra postage. the purple wrecks are coming on strong mate. 2 outta 2 for females. cheers mate

my deep blue mini scrog went male . its siting in the cold now poor thing. i will take his leaves for hash.

i made some huge changes in my garden last night. 
I moved my mini scrog Purple Wrecks into my TnT tent. So they are in there with 5 big kola girls finishing their lives. 2 getting flushed.
I moved my shortest TnTers into the waterfarm tent . They just fit under the waterfarm scrog frame. 
Both tents looks really pretty with the contrasting grow ages. full mature flowers and young immature flowers.. very pleasing to the eye. I have some pictures i will get up later.


I did a rez change last night. i barely had any water left in the rez but she looks great!. ppms were low coming out so in i put 1200 ppms.. 
I cleaned up her smaller branches and leaves under her thick canopy. I removed the smallest side budding branches. 
I think that the diameter of her growth is about done and she has filled up the scrog screen very nicely. 
I think im done weaving her verically.
I think she will just strart shooting straight up with big flowers now.. bring it on.. 
She is a very very strong girl with thick branches full of life and a beautiful bright green color. shes a real pleasure to have.

i just ordered some of this for a healthier new year. happy new year to you all.
http://humboldt-traders.com/buy-hemp-wick-lighters/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2012)

I moved the mini scrogs out from under the waterfarm scrog screen and moved in a few TnTers.


 kurdt looks over my pacific northwest beauty.





i love this trunk, It reminds me of the amusement park ride i use to ride called "the spider"lol




mini moveable scrog purple wrecks in the tnt tent, loving the new friendly company
in the thumbnail below, and also pix of the male deep blue.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Amber and all! My gal is starting to look delicious! Northern Lights 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 7, 2012)

hey green giant how long do they say she should take to flower and what breeder is this im in the market for a good northern lights at the moment and this one looks unlike any other i have seen so im interested to see how this one goes, subbed


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 7, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey green giant how long do they say she should take to flower and what breeder is this im in the market for a good northern lights at the moment and this one looks unlike any other i have seen so im interested to see how this one goes, subbed


Hi again, forget. The seed company stated that the flowering period was 7 to 9 weeks. Im at 5.5 now and she seems to be doing pretty good. She like lite nutes. I got the seeds from Nirvana at http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/799-northern-light-feminized-5-seeds.html

I have had some leaf issues that I think I have worked through.


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 7, 2012)

youre so talented


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> made pure resin hash oil, drawings in progress, new rain barrell
> 
> 
> View attachment 1973274View attachment 1973275View attachment 1973276View attachment 1973278View attachment 1973279
> ...


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1980042
> I moved the mini scrogs out from under the waterfarm scrog screen and moved in a few TnTers.
> View attachment 1980043
> 
> ...


Come to mama! That looks great!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job Amber! Lots of energy there.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking luuuuuuvly as usual Ambz,lools like you're goin 2 have a monster in that farm


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

hahaha, funny avatar scotia lad! is that Lennons face?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

yay great job like always!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha ha! You let a BOY in your grow room? He can't help himself but to be naughty, it's what boys do best!!! 

Just stopped by to say hello!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

ive been away on a few tropical vacations with my other girls. lol
everythings peachy with da waterfarm deepblue. 
shes really starting to develop some nice young buddage. drinking a lot .. like a gallon a day. 
hope your all doing well..


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Luv ur hula girlie lol

Be brill to see the farm when she's done I think you'l b in crackin harvest if the bigger farms anything to go by


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks scotty, you got anything growin right now? 
i counted over 30 colas poppin already in this waterfarm. seems too bloody easy right now mate, just adding food or water daily.. hope it stays this way.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah am jst finishin ma cotton candy off,got approx 3 more dys.of nutes and at least 2 wks of ripen. A kinda gve up on ma journal not many people stoppin by. Al post a few pics 4 u nxt time am on ma laptop 

30 cola's that gonna yield a pound at least all goin smoothly lol

oh yeah got the uk clone only livers/blues on day 8 12/12 & also big buddha blue cheese also on day 8 nearly forgot bout them lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2012)

hells yeah dr good job


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

GOOD MORNING ! time to wake and bake


SHE IS LOOKING PERFECT! 
Flowers are bursting and i continue to weave her big thick budding branches under the screen. She is nice and flexible and i have had NO breaks.
I continue to count more and more colas...over 30 for sure. 
Her drip ring is slowing down significantly after a gallon gets eaten up, i really dont want to fuck with more air tubing even though i did purchase some more with a T connector to utilize the extra air line in my air pump. I will take off the ring this weekend and see if i can clean it but am worried about not having it on for a while. 
My ppms are very steady running at around 1250 with a dose of 7 ml/gallon FNB, 5 ml /gal CalMag, 5 ml Hydrogene peroxide per gallon. Just really simple.
Im really liking this way of growing. Its simple and easy and i dont have to move anything around. She doesnt take up much of my time but is giving so much in return. 
have a beautiful day. amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

nice update my favorite pic is that sky..lovely so is the scrog but u could defo get lost in that sky for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

yes the sky is so mezmerizing especially when your high as fuck..lolo.. that was actually yesterday..let me look outside and take a peek to what if i might get another beaut today..oh yeah here it comes.. bettter get my shit together..grab my camera and get another picture for you..later on dude...have a good one.


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 12, 2012)

My latest addition the the Mary Jane girls. Miss Mary Jane Quint. Thanks again Amber for allowing me to promote my art on your page.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

hahah, love it Mary Jane. that one is so sexy and sophisticated . She has a nice collection of books in her library. your so talented . i love the white sheeppy doggie and youve done a marvoulous job painting how she is blowing out the smoke, that is very difficult to do. i dont know which is my favorite of the pieces i have seem from you so far... they all have so much character and personality. I can tell you have studied the masters intensley. 
your very welcome to show your work as often and post whatever you like in my journals. dont think twice about it.. i feel honored to have you present your amazing art in my journal. 
now we just need you to move to a better state so you can grow some plants. and to promote your art in all the dispensarys where they will be appreciated very much. the west is the best.lol
peace
amber


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1990753
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would be great to show case pics of your grow on the Breeders Boutique website, what a great advertisment you are!!!! Aweseom Ambs, and totally stoked it's a curly girly wurly!!! peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

dst said:


> would be great to show case pics of your grow on the breeders boutique website, what a great advertisment you are!!!! Aweseom ambs, and totally stoked it's a curly girly wurly!!! Peace, dst


i would be honored!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

fuck yeah.. hahhaa, they are flying me out to Arizona for a face to face interview!!!! SUN SUN SUN!!!!!! this might be the big break i need... maybe if things work out i can have an OUTDOOR GARDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 12, 2012)

Good luck with the interview!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah good luck dr


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

Normally a pretty good sign Dr. If you need any tips give me a shout, I am sure you got it covered though. Peace, DST


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GOOD MORNING ! time to wake and bake
> View attachment 1990751
> 
> SHE IS LOOKING PERFECT!
> ...


Doc You Ladies Are Looking Very Sexy Indeed.Im Now On Auto-Grow As Well. Ive Noticed That Your Ppm's Are Holding Steady.1 Question What Kind Of Water Are You Using. R/O,Filtered Or Rain Water.Ive Only Hit The Correct Ppm Once 750 In And After A 24 Hour Check 750 With 10 Cups Of Solution Dranked Then They Start Droping Slowly With My Add Back Water Which Im Now Adding CalMag To.Do You Experince That With Your Add Back Water as Well??????Check Out My New Update.Peace And Hair Grease


P.S Good Luck With Your Interview


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, the deep blue F3 is really doing well. 
I have absoluetly No problems to address at this point.
I was a bit concerned about the drip ring . It was really getting slow so I decided to purchase an additional pump. i used a t connector to attatch both pumps to one line . This really worked well. I now have much more drip and i can here it perculating with bubbley noise in the rez. 
My ppms are 1400 to 1900, i dont even bother to check my ph anymore . I love the way Flora Nova Bloom gets the ph in range without any adjustments. 
I took my drip ring off to see if it was clogged, nope.. 
This morning my temp was 80 degrees and the rez was at 72 with ppms at 1900. 
She is looking really green and happy. 
Thanks for the good wishes for my pending interview.  maybe i can get some desert pictures for ya'll.
Have an awesome week.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is one healthy scrog ambz... 1 lucky bitch havin you lookin after her 

Giod luck with your forthcoming appointment hope all goes well for you


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great Ambs, you going to be trimming under the canopy to promote top growth more?

All the best for the desert interview....


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Morning Dr Amber Your Deep Blue Looks Very Tasty Indeed.Cant Wait To See Her Fill Her Screen Very Sexy.I Had Problems With A Slow Drip Ring This Is What I Did.I Took A Drill Bit The Same Size As The Holes And I Hand Reemed It Out Till I Had Exploding Snot Bubbles.Ive Read In Other Journals when Your Ppm's Get Above 1500 Problem Start To Occur So Keep An Eye On Your Ppm's.I Do Belive Scotty Had Problems With His P.E. At 1900 Also.Thank You For Posting Your Log I Studied It And It Comfirms Im On The Right Track.Peace And Hair Grease 

P.S. Doans Extra Stregth Back Pills Work Great For Piss Test Start Taking Now It will Clean Your Kidneys Out.Also 4 oz Of Apple Cider Vingar To 64 oz Of Water The Night Before Piss Test Throws The Ph Off Also.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

dst..oh , ok i will trim under to promote more top growth. thanks for the heads up. training mr.trichs to take care of her while im gone. im going to miss her.
but do you mean the lower budding branches or the fan leaves?cuz i did remove some of the smaller lower budding branches that i felt werent going to be very worthy. what exactly should i remove down there?

hey dawgie, im glad the log helped you out ,sorry its so sloppy.lol
i didnt notice that scottyballs had probs with ppm at 1900. i was just looking at his manual yesterday. 
if the drip ring starts to slow down again, i will try your solution about drilling the holes larger. thanks for the suggestion. 
and also thank you for the suggestion on the detox info. im drinking cranberry juice and detox tea right now. I got the apple cider vingar as well.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Amber, things are looking mighty well if I might say so myself. I just put mine into flowering not too long ago. Can wait to see how she matures. Also, make sure your air pumps are above the top of the water level in your waterfarm. If not, water could feed back into your air pumps and fry them if not electricity is powering the pump ie: power outages, tripping over the electrical cord and unplugging it, ect. Don't make the mistake I did and put it somewhere elevated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

can i see your girl Tmac? please. and i dont understand what your saying about the airpumps man.lol.. they are on the ground where everyone else keeps em..lol..

dawgie, i read scottyballs manual again. I got it.. not to exceed 2000 ppm as it is just overload and not benifiting in any more way then if your ppms are at 1200. just burn to the roots. thanks for help. He also mentioned trimming all the lower growth.. so i did that tonite as well. I hope i didnt stress her too much. Did you see the breakdown of what the ppms should be with the different ppm meters.. they vary quite a bit. He had 3 ppm meters and the readings that correspond, some ppm meters reading higher than others for the same amount of nutes. He does not have my meter on the list, blue lab pen.. so im not really sure if im in the higher range or the lower range. 

I did a rez change tonite and my ppms in were about 1350. Ppms out were high.. 2000.. but she looks great. 
My root system is so massive now that when i put in 2 gallons of water it rises well above the 2 gallon line that comes with the unit. im not sure how to approach this. I left it above the line. what do you think i should do.. ?? could this be dangerous.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

mini moveable scrog PURPLE WRECKS.
these are super cool plants. They are looking really great. Staring to flower nicely. Their flowesr are so cool, they look like umbrellas. 
Im using the same concotion nutes as my waterfarm.. 7ml per gallon Flora NOva Bloom , cal mag 5 mls per gallon..but no H2o2 and im phing down to 6.0. 
No recognizable problems . My garden is simple and beautiful right now.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 16, 2012)

Really digging the mini scrogs Dr!! Once they start putting on more weight, those arms will be needing some support! Looking great!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can i see your girl Tmac? please. and i dont understand what your saying about the airpumps man.lol.. they are on the ground where everyone else keeps em..lol..
> 
> dawgie, i read scottyballs manual again. I got it.. not to exceed 2000 ppm as it is just overload and not benifiting in any more way then if your ppms are at 1200. just burn to the roots. thanks for help. He also mentioned trimming all the lower growth.. so i did that tonite as well. I hope i didnt stress her too much. Did you see the breakdown of what the ppms should be with the different ppm meters.. they vary quite a bit. He had 3 ppm meters and the readings that correspond, some ppm meters reading higher than others for the same amount of nutes. He does not have my meter on the list, blue lab pen.. so im not really sure if im in the higher range or the lower range.
> 
> ...


Doc The Mark Not Only Signifies The 2 Gallon Level But It Also Marks The Level Below The Inner Hydroton Bucket.My Water Level Was 2 Inches Below Bucket So I Would Run To The Mark A Little Above Wont Hurt 3 Cups Max.Sounds Like You Have A Hellva Root Ball Going Girlfriend Which Could Be Wrap Around Your Main Air Tube Slowing Water Uptake IE Bubbles. You Might Have The Hubby Pull Up On The Inner Res And Clear Out The Root Growth Around The Air Tube Just A Thought.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 17, 2012)

them purples are looking good hun...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lookin gorgeous as usual Ambz wish ad thot of the scrogs for ma livers n bc. Oh well always nxt time lol.

A wouldnt worry about the roots and ur pump if its like the aquafarm u wnt hve to worry bout blockages


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

Dayzt said:


> Really digging the mini scrogs Dr!! Once they start putting on more weight, those arms will be needing some support! Looking great!!


Hi Dayzt, they are quite pretty aint they amigo. i have just a little room around the rockwool cube to stuff in some support sticks if needed but it might get pretty tricky. especially with the one girl that is very very rectangualr lookin.


The Dawg said:


> Doc The Mark Not Only Signifies The 2 Gallon Level But It Also Marks The Level Below The Inner Hydroton Bucket.My Water Level Was 2 Inches Below Bucket So I Would Run To The Mark A Little Above Wont Hurt 3 Cups Max.Sounds Like You Have A Hellva Root Ball Going Girlfriend Which Could Be Wrap Around Your Main Air Tube Slowing Water Uptake IE Bubbles. You Might Have The Hubby Pull Up On The Inner Res And Clear Out The Root Growth Around The Air Tube Just A Thought.Peace And Hair Grease


damn dawgie what would i do with out you. i didnt know that that was the mark for the lower bucket as well as the 2 gallon line. i dont think i want to lift the bucket. that is one scary proposition. i think to do that would be at least a three person job which aint an option. i hope i can sustain the pump without out having to go that route. 



kevin murphy said:


> them purples are looking good hun...


real good thanks kev love


scotia1982 said:


> Lookin gorgeous as usual Ambz wish ad thot of the scrogs for ma livers n bc. Oh well always nxt time lol.
> 
> A wouldnt worry about the roots and ur pump if its like the aquafarm u wnt hve to worry bout blockages


hey scotty, im not familar with the aquafarm. i will def check it out to see if its the same set up as the waterfarm.
i will see if i can find a good picture of what i might be dealing with here. there is a picture in scottyballs manual of his rootball which is totally sick..and think. so thick that the root systems looked like brick square chucks. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

*waterfarm root system(scottyballs p.e.grow)
*


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

The roots would need to grow up the pipe that flows to the drip ring and i doubt very much thats goin to happen


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The roots would need to grow up the pipe that flows to the drip ring and i doubt very much thats goin to happen


Kewl Beans Scotia That Good Information To Know.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can i see your girl Tmac? please. and i dont understand what your saying about the airpumps man.lol.. they are on the ground where everyone else keeps em..lol..


I had an air pump ground level below the water level for my air stone. Power got tripped and water fed back through the line and fried one of my air pumps because there wasn't any positive pressure going from the air pump to the reservoir. I think my package that my pumps came in had a warning label about that to. Idk, it could have just been how my stuff was arranged. I get high and make simple silly mistakes sometimes. 

Here she is! Just put her in flowering about a week ago. She's out growing the width of my tent! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

She looks gorgeous Tmak! Thank you for posting your picutres. 
Close call with the pump, im glad it wasnt more serious. We deal with so many electrical devices and high volts and high heat.. we really need to be careful. Are you planning on placing a scrog screen on her? or just let her go aull natural? I forgot what strain she is. 

I am slowly cleaning up the bottom of my plant, i remove most of the foliage under her screen on one side, tonite i will remove the rest. I guess it should really help with the growth in the top flowers. I never really did that before but i think it might be very important in increasing the yield and avoiding small underdeveloped popcorn buds. 

it seems my ppms are still climbing a bit so adding back straight water daily. 

happy gardening , amber


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 20, 2012)

youre looking sexy over there how far into flowering are they and also im getting ready to get a big ass grow tent and a 1000w hps/mh system if things fall through next week


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mini moveable scrog PURPLE WRECKS.
> these are super cool plants. They are looking really great. Staring to flower nicely. Their flowesr are so cool, they look like umbrellas.
> Im using the same concotion nutes as my waterfarm.. 7ml per gallon Flora NOva Bloom , cal mag 5 mls per gallon..but no H2o2 and im phing down to 6.0.
> No recognizable problems . My garden is simple and beautiful right now.
> ...


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Doc I Was Doing A Res Change Last Night And Your Question About Water Level Popped Into My Head.Now Since I Had To Take My Raised Floor Out I Have To take My Ladies To the Bathroom To Change The Res Its A Bitch To Do But I Manage.Now If You Dont Tip The Waterwarm On A 45 Degree Angle You Will Leave About 4 Cups Of Solution In The Bottom So when You Add Back Your Res Will Not Hold The Entire 2 Gallons.Just A Thought.Check Out My New Update.Peace And Hair Grease.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

hey nitti, what up dog? man you are fuckin rockin your grow. i remeber them dayz when you was growing otta a cardboard box. lol
now look at you big ole fly ass pimp in the projects rockin a 1000 watt grow room.
its been exactly ONE MONTH since i dropped my scrog frame down, so i have been flowering for about 37 days now. Im counting about 40 main colas these day. cleaned up the bottom.. got some pix to throw up in a bit. later onz little jungle bunny..lol


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Doc I Was Doing A Res Change Last Night And Your Question About Water Level Popped Into My Head.Now Since I Had To Take My Raised Floor Out I Have To take My Ladies To the Bathroom To Change The Res Its A Bitch To Do But I Manage.Now If You Dont Tip The Waterwarm On A 45 Degree Angle You Will Leave About 4 Cups Of Solution In The Bottom So when You Add Back Your Res Will Not Hold The Entire 2 Gallons.Just A Thought.Check Out My New Update.Peace And Hair Grease.




Hey again! I put my WF on a milk crate to get if off of the floor and get it to a height where it was easier to work on. I think the air is better up high. Nutes can be drained into a 2 gallon bucket (2 times). Well, two times for me as I put my farm into a 5 gallon bucket so that my res. capacity is larger and there is more room for the roots. You still have to tilt the farm to get most of the nutes out. But Im guessing you dont have room to raise your plant!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Doc I Was Doing A Res Change Last Night And Your Question About Water Level Popped Into My Head.Now Since I Had To Take My Raised Floor Out I Have To take My Ladies To the Bathroom To Change The Res Its A Bitch To Do But I Manage.Now If You Dont Tip The Waterwarm On A 45 Degree Angle You Will Leave About 4 Cups Of Solution In The Bottom So when You Add Back Your Res Will Not Hold The Entire 2 Gallons.Just A Thought.Check Out My New Update.Peace And Hair Grease.


good luck with potty training your waterfarm dawgie, sounds dangerous. be careful . i aint tipping my waterfarm no way no way. no how. shes a staying right where she is at. The double airpumps was a grand idea , working perfectly, added that extra push that she needed.. and things look super duper in my crib.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hey again! I put my WF on a milk crate to get if off of the floor and get it to a height where it was easier to work on. I think the air is better up high. Nutes can be drained into a 2 gallon bucket (2 times). Well, two times for me as I put my farm into a 5 gallon bucket so that my res. capacity is larger and there is more room for the roots. You still have to tilt the farm to get most of the nutes out. But Im guessing you dont have room to raise your plant!
> 
> View attachment 2008717



lookin real nice there GG, can you please explain to me why the air is better up high? lol, are you blowing smoke in there ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

I cleaned up the bottom getting rid of all the small buds that were forming on the branches, all the fan leaves and some smaller branches.
Everything looks great.. ppms steady now around 1300 using the same feed for a while now. that being
7ml/gallon Flora Nova Bloom, 5ml/gallon Cal Mag, 5ml/gal h2o2. BUds really starting to pump on some weight. Im using the simple formula of watching my ppms and feeding water when they get too high and feeding nutes when they remain the same or get low. super easy. lovin it! 
this deepblue is a a very easy strain to take care of, she doesnt seem very fussy at all. i love her and she loves the waterfarm. 
Rez change tomorrow. 
I will update again when i get back from Arizona. Have an awesome weekend and happy gardening.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking beautiful as always Ambz, where's ur deep blue from?

Ps good luck in Arizona


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks scotty! deep blue is a Breeders Boutique Strain. and it is an Amazing high. I got to smoke it while i was in amsterdam and i loved it, everything about it is wonderful . the aroma is so amazing. even the smell of the smoke after you hit it smells awesome! a heavy indica that really relaxes the mind and body in a positive chilled way .
and its proving to be a really easy strain to grow as well. Im more than half way through with this grow and besides the really miserable start when i thought i lost her due to my stupidity( i tore off her root tap trying to grab her by her root when she fell deep into the hydroton pebbles) .. i have had no problems at all. I have counted about 40 colas coming up outta the screen so far.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin real nice there GG, can you please explain to me why the air is better up high? lol, are you blowing smoke in there ?


Hey Amb! Isnt everything that is high better? ha Im thinking that the air up high is less dense, rarefied, better! Hell, I dont know! Yes, just blowing smoke!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2012)

deep blue sounds delicious


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment 2011267View attachment 2011268View attachment 2011269View attachment 2011270

Jack Herrer in action, day 54. Looks like 2oz of solid dense nugs of Jack. Being flushed right now.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 25, 2012)

Paging Dr.Trichome Paging Dr.Trichome To The AZ Flowering Room Stat.Congrats On Your New Job Now As A Dr.Your Responibilty To Your Paitence's Is A Must.Find Them Girls A Home.Hey I Just Had A Marketing Idea.Free MJ Plants With The Purchase Of My House  Peace And Az Sand


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Paging Dr.Trichome Paging Dr.Trichome To The AZ Flowering Room Stat.Congrats On Your New Job Now As A Dr.Your Responibilty To Your Paitence's Is A Must.Find Them Girls A Home.Hey I Just Had A Marketing Idea.Free MJ Plants With The Purchase Of My House  Peace And Az Sand


awe thanks dawgie, your good vibes along with everyone elses here im sure helped me land this gig. 
hahah, your funny. thats a really good idea about selling the house.. my husband mentioned that idea as well.. go to the dispensarys and ask if someone wants to buy a house with the entire grow set up included... including the plants. its worth a try i guess.
that would be to good to be true. i will give it a shot. peace and cactus grease.. amber


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Ambs, did I read that you are scrapping the Deep Blue because you are moving? that sux I guess but by the sounds of it you have a new job so that's fab! No way you can get it finished, may help the $ with the move.....

all the best,

D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah, thats correct dsters.. i got the gig and things are moving faster than i really want. im looking into some local growers to take her instead of killing her. Yeah that money would help with the move , im in a really tough situaltion with having her around. how am i going to show my house with a massive garden like that. i dont think its a good idea. im so fucked. i just want to find her a good home and hopefully get a little of her to smoke when shes done.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

a few pictures from my trip. i like the simplicity of the desert. i can see why Georgia Okeefe, one of my favorite American painter fell in love with it. She did her most amazing paintings living in New Mexico. 

THe Deep Blue waterfarm is pumping along enjoying life and looking so pretty. She has a bit of leaf bleaching on some of her middle leaves. I will try to remember to back the light off a bit more.
I really need your opinions.. please, how much longer do you think she will take. a lot is riding on this for me and i have nerver grown a waterfamn plant so i dont know what to expect. 

have a sunshiny day

amber





View attachment 2019558


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

She's lookin nice n healthy pal. I'd put a total guess on it at 3-4 wks minimum. How long she been on 12/12,i'm on my fne so takes ages to look bk lol


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

I based ther F3's on a quick finishing mom so I hope she is a 7-8 week max for ya. I have taken the Deep Blue at 7 and it was cracking. I think you should visit a local dispensary or two and push the word around if it's not possible. Alternatively you can chop it when you are ready, get some bubble bags and just make hash from it and sell that on.......hash from an early plant will sky rocket people!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

cheers .. so i have had her on 12/12 for over a month.. im hoping she will be done in 3 weeks. i guess she will be kinda short and stocky? , not big tall colas. she will prob be the meaty type of buddage.? 
we are still brainstorming what we should do... mr. trichs has grown very very attatched to her. he did a mighty fine job taking care of her while i was gone, creating a really strong bond with her.. I think he is going to wanna wait till shes done. The option of cutting early and making hash out of her is also an exellent suggestion. Thanks DST. 
is there any thing else i can do to speed up her growth. no one i know uses bloom boosters in their waterfarms that i know of....so that wasnt in my game plan, but the game has changed now. I wansnt going to turn up my ballast to super lumen either, but should I?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cheers .. so i have had her on 12/12 for over a month.. im hoping she will be done in 3 weeks. i guess she will be kinda short and stocky? , not big tall colas. she will prob be the meaty type of buddage.?
> we are still brainstorming what we should do... mr. trichs has grown very very attatched to her. he did a mighty fine job taking care of her while i was gone, creating a really strong bond with her.. I think he is going to wanna wait till shes done. The option of cutting early and making hash out of her is also an exellent suggestion. Thanks DST.
> is there any thing else i can do to speed up her growth. no one i know uses bloom boosters in their waterfarms that i know of....so that wasnt in my game plan, but the game has changed now. I wansnt going to turn up my ballast to super lumen either, but should I?


If you can manage the heat, max out your light.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used pk13/14 along with vitalink buddy on mine,ive also used iverdrive on anothwr occassion. If thats any help


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 26, 2012)

I use Advanced Nutrient's Big Bud PK Bloom Booster and it's worked pretty good so far. I don't really think it has anything to do with plant maturation though. I mostly think that's genetic, Ambz. :/ However, if you must I would recommend hash as well if you can't let her go to the end of her life cycle. As far as your light is concerned, pump that baby to max. You might need to raise it because of the increased intensity and light bleaching, but I think it would be worth it in the long run. She should have stopped growing vertical now and focusing on bud growth at this point. It's all down hill from here no matter what you do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> If you can manage the heat, max out your light.


good evening jin and thank you jin. i will up the wattage to super lumens tomorrow lights out! great reminder about the heat. i think i will get another fan going in there. i hope the tahoe is doing you right tonite!


scotia1982 said:


> I've used pk13/14 along with vitalink buddy on mine,ive also used iverdrive on anothwr occassion. If thats any help


yes that is helpful scotia, knowing that those product work well. I appreciate you expert advice. 


Tmac4302 said:


> I use Advanced Nutrient's Big Bud PK Bloom Booster and it's worked pretty good so far. I don't really think it has anything to do with plant maturation though. I mostly think that's genetic, Ambz. :/ However, if you must I would recommend hash as well if you can't let her go to the end of her life cycle. As far as your light is concerned, pump that baby to max. You might need to raise it because of the increased intensity and light bleaching, but I think it would be worth it in the long run. She should have stopped growing vertical now and focusing on bud growth at this point. It's all down hill from here no matter what you do.


good evening tmak. Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I an hoping for some major growth in the next few weeks. i already have some light bleaching, i will keep an eye on it after switching to superlumen tomorrow. how are your girls, please post some picutures if you have some time, im sure eveyone would love to see them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

PURPLE WRECKS, mini moveable scrogs... HOW MUCH LONGER TILL THEY ARE DONE. DO YOU THINK?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

They look about 2-3 wks off pal,difficult to tell in thos pics though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

ill take better pictures tonite for you scotty. 
i might ave to make hash otta her. what kind do you recommend? 
have your self a wonderful weekend mate.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

Ice/Bubble hash may be Ambs?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Ice/Bubble hash may be Ambs?


cool, i have my new bubble hash bags ready to go. 
never done it before, it looks pretty straight forward. I saw some good youtube videos , subcool had a decent one. 
it looks fun.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber I see that you have a time limitation on this grow. In that case, I would recommend you start flushing soon. That last Jack herer i posted weighed in a little over 3.5 Ozs. I fed her nothing but water from my dehumidifier for 10 days and got 8 8g colas off her. Cold water feedings with a salt leaching solution works well at the end of a plants life. I use clearex and drip-clean. I recommend giving her a few days of high pk boost and start flushing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

yah broken turtts as soon as i sign my contract im going to start flushing da deep blue waterfarm.. so that would be sometime next week, the sooner the better as far as im concerned. im going ot make some dank hash outta this friuty biotch. Man does she smell good , like some kind of friuty jasmine spice, i dont know how to describe it other than a sweet fruity herbal perfume. ITs glorious. Like nothing i have ever smelled in my life. And that my friend is pure magic. 

down in these pictures i have my purple wreck mini moveble scrogs. They will also start getting flushed next week.i guess she will go to hash as well. 
its going to be a monster hash goodbye washington party house in a couple weeks. I am fuckin so fuckin excited. I know this shit is going to be killllller good.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Could you not take ur.mini moveables with u??


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2012)

Yah, get huge tote boxes, put your plants inside them, seal them up good for the journey, and then pop them in cardboard moving boxes (they'll be fine for a few days at least I would have thought - if a clone can survuve a whole week in the post, a full plant should be chicken soup).....get the removal people to take them for ya!! how awesome would that be. In fact, get a huge fukkin tote box for Deep Blue and do the same, then wrap it up and tell the removal men it's a statue, a work of art, to be treated with the utmost care mofo's!!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

You read my mind dst lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

i did a major trim job last night on the deep blue, i cut any leaves blocking the lower inner buds away. it was hella fun and i have 2 large bags full of leaves i am going to dry and make hash oil out of. i accidently snipped 2 of my strings from my scrog frame with my scissors.. oh well.
lmao, i like the creative idea about packing the girls up for the trip.  but im getting kinda really excited about this super potent hash im going to make..

hah, i i was thinking washington state allows me to grow 15 plants with my medicinal mj card... what would they think of 15 of these size plants..lmao.. new rules.. and only 2 waterfarm grows..lol

here she is.. my massive deep blue with way too many colas for me to count. i love this plant, i love this style growing. you guys who havent done this waterfarmville yet, do it! its the easiest way i have ever grown. its so stupid simple. and look at the fuckin potential... take it easy ya'll


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 28, 2012)

them purple wrecks are looking nice hun...


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2012)

hello Mr Trichome, long time no see!!!! hehe.

Hey Ambs, giving hubby a wee bit of lime light there eh!! Man that Deep Blue has really taken on the indica stoutness. Hardly any stretch at all eh. Bloody marvelous looking plant if I don't say so myself, lol. Great job on everything, how long have you got left then?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Ambz, u gotta take that deep blue with you hun. How can u possibly not let that sexy scrogginess finish,its gonna b an awful shame 

Lookin great anyways pal woteva u decide to do


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> them purple wrecks are looking nice hun...


will be forever lovin jah.


DST said:


> hello Mr Trichome, long time no see!!!! hehe.
> 
> Hey Ambs, giving hubby a wee bit of lime light there eh!! Man that Deep Blue has really taken on the indica stoutness. Hardly any stretch at all eh. Bloody marvelous looking plant if I don't say so myself, lol. Great job on everything, how long have you got left then?


mr. trichs gives his reguards to you dst. yeah mun, like no stretch. i love it. remember my k-trains i grew, the freaks, and the triple supercropping.lmoa.. oh man, i have really made a transformation here from those days. lol. i love gardening with with marijuana, there are so many aspects to its potential, what a truely complex and magical plant. the power of its beauty is so far reaching. 
i will find out how much time i have left sometime next week. Im waiting for my contract for finalization on the acceptance of my new postion . its just a waiting game for the time being. In the mean time i am enjoying my final days with my garden and many of the tasks i have been planning for finishing my herb off. I have an entire freezer full of dryed leaves. I have my deep blue fan leaves that im presently working on grinding up. 
Then i have like 4 bags of my 12/12 from seeds girls leaves i have been storing for like 3 months that need to be ground up for hash as well. 



scotia1982 said:


> Hey Ambz, u gotta take that deep blue with you hun. How can u possibly not let that sexy scrogginess finish,its gonna b an awful shame
> 
> Lookin great anyways pal woteva u decide to do


im just going to roll with it dude, its all i can do, ride the wave out nice and easy.any way it rolls im going to have some really potent medicine , quality meds. and thats what its all about dude.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

this looks pretty fuckin potent already. .its so GGGGGREEEEEENNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Well in these days of waiting for sign off, when every single grubby little Manager in the company has to get his signature on sign off, things can take time. Gone are the days when you sent someone for an interview, the manager calls you and tells you they are starting on Monday! Oh no, I need the CFO, the CEO, CIO, CTO, and all the other O's to sign this bit of paper before they can freaking start......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

i trimed off another bag of leaves from the beast. 
Her ppms were a bit high this evening.. ppm out were1750, so added back a gallon water with no food, just 5 mls H202.
The drip ring was not dripping very strongely, so i took my scissors , stuck them in the drip ring holes and widened them. It really helped .
i will contiune to remove leaves to get the lower buds more light. Its tricky in this thick bush, i have cuts all over my hands from trimming her . but its very addictive and very fun. making her look so gorgeous in her final days. 




View attachment 2027276View attachment 2027280View attachment 2027284View attachment 2027286


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww Doc Your Such The Proud Parent.Making Sure You Girl Looks Her Best In Her Final Days.Scissors Huh Well That Was Drastic Messures But What The Hell If It Works Then Cool Beans Now You Have Snot Bubblers.How Long Do You Plan On Growing Her?Peace And Ocean Breezes


----------



## Metal n Weed (Jan 30, 2012)

Just caught your journal and read a couple of pages but from what I have seen great grow. Good luck on your future chop and from what I have read your move, I hate moving.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

METAL AND WEED!!! you are so on time bro! 
do you like Megadeth? what kinda of metal do you like? how many metal heads out there? 
dawgie, i prob be flushing end of week here, not sure , the suspense is killing me.lol
[video=youtube_share;Oa_Cz7_bPuI]http://youtu.be/Oa_Cz7_bPuI[/video]


----------



## Metal n Weed (Jan 30, 2012)

Well glad I am not late, I listen to mostly the older stuff, Megedeth is a hell yes. Don't get much time to rock out anymore but I still like to jam some Suicidal Tendencies, Slayer, Pantera, Sepultura, Old Metallica, the list could go on for a while but yeah I am a product of late 80's and 90's metal. I feel fucking old.

Well good luck, I will be watching the rest of this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nxcJW6bs5os]http://youtu.be/nxcJW6bs5os[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

mmm, i want some of those brains for breakfast.lol
this video is fuckin CRAZY!!!!!

[video=youtube_share;MDiF3POJdyU]http://youtu.be/MDiF3POJdyU[/video]


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Ambz, got a new update on my girl! 3 weeks into flowering now. Resin is starting to cake up on the leaves more and more every day. This is going to be a frosty plant for sure! She's still drinking a little over a gallon a day. Whacha think? 

View attachment 2029790View attachment 2029791View attachment 2029792View attachment 2029793View attachment 2029794View attachment 2029795View attachment 2029796View attachment 2029797View attachment 2029798View attachment 2029799View attachment 2029800View attachment 2029801View attachment 2029802View attachment 2029803View attachment 2029804View attachment 2029805View attachment 2029806View attachment 2029807View attachment 2029808View attachment 2029809View attachment 2029810


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

Tmac shes gorgeous! Her root system is incredible. Her branching system is totally wild looking. That beginning branch looks like a BALL! and to me starts to take on the appearance of a scorpion. lol..YOu are going to be flowering some massive buds. My girl drinks a gallon consistantly every day as well....
Everything looks so perfectly dailed in for you. Isnt this type of gardening such a pleasure...? it seems i dont have to do much work at all to tend to the needs of the system. Im totally sold on waterfarm. I want another unit and stick 2 in one tent..lol
Exellent work my waterfarmville brother, most exellent gardening indeed. Thanks for posting your pictures amigo. Have a killer day.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Tmac! Im impressed with those nice clean, full roots too! What are you using for nutes? Beautiful plant(s)!


----------



## Metal n Weed (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhh Ahh, Mom all I wanted was a Pepsi. Sorry just seen the ST video, love the old school stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah i love the phsyco metal songs.. i remember when i was in high school i use to blast metallicas sanataruim as loud as possible sing and bang my head to my mum. and then go away laughing my ass off.. i think i scared the lliving shit out of her. it was shortly after that i think my parents talked to me about going to see a physciatirist. lol.. i laughed in their faces.. . lmao.. i was such a bad daughter back then. never did go to the shrink, kinda wish i took em up on it though , could have been fun.
[video=youtube_share;WElvEZj0Ltw]http://youtu.be/WElvEZj0Ltw[/video]


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 2027278View attachment 2027279View attachment 2027280View attachment 2027286
> View attachment 2027287


Love these pictures!! I've been following this for a while, and you actually helped convince me to get a WF without even knowing it lol. Figured it was time I finally stop lurking like a creepy kid in a corner at a frat party and say hey. This is really a great grow and I've enjoyed following it, looking forward to the rest. 

ps. I was in a metal band for a few years in high school, band practice at my garage all the time. My parents were definitely concerned about my mental wellbeing for a while there, but hey I turned out ok-ish.

happy growing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

HI MIKEY! if i can make a plant look this good (this waterfarm) trust me its as stupid ass easy growing as its going to get. lol, I would recommend any new grower go this route . 
Thanks for following along and the comps. The end is very near my new friend... very near.. 
it sounds like your band was kinda like how metallica was in their garage dayz.. i love that album they did garage days revisited with all the punk songs . 
its funny how parents get freaked about us metal heads.. even my older sister was freaked by my liking Ozzy. 
the bitch use to tell all her friends i would sleep with an upside down cross at night with ozzy written on my knuckels and all this satanic bs. like i was some insane freak. it was all a lie, ok, except for the ozzy written on my knuckels.. so jealous of my style. lol


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI MIKEY! if i can make a plant look this good (this waterfarm) trust me its as stupid ass easy growing as its going to get. lol, I would recommend any new grower go this route .
> Thanks for following along and the comps. The end is very near my new friend... very near..
> it sounds like your band was kinda like how metallica was in their garage dayz.. i love that album they did garage days revisited with all the punk songs .
> its funny how parents get freaked about us metal heads.. even my older sister was freaked by my liking Ozzy.
> the bitch use to tell all her friends i would sleep with an upside down cross at night with ozzy written on my knuckels and all this satanic bs. like i was some insane freak. it was all a lie, ok, except for the ozzy written on my knuckels.. so jealous of my style. lol


I ended up actually getting an 8pack due to suddenly having patients wanting more of my first run's harvest. So everything kind of just happened, hydro wasn't even in the plans originally. I'm runnin a 9plant 3x8 scrog in soil, that's the most I originally ever cared to have. But I couldn't be happier with the decision, the Tahoe OG I have in there are growing faster than anything I've seen(that's not saying much TBH). Once I got over cleaning and conditioning 75l of hydroton  it's been mostly gravy. 

lmao about the upside down cross. Any goats layin around too? I'm gonna throw this out there: I never cared for ozzy. Not one bit. I thought his show was ridiculous, annoying, and honestly just a marketing scheme from some tv producer wanting to make him more "out-there" than he really is to make a few bucks. The guy was barely able to talk on his show, but live he was still able to sing and talk just fine. Oh, and Jack "killing" their dog in his sleep or whatever? BS. Randy Rhoads and Zakk Wylde though? Absolute legends. I'm a guitar player and those 2, Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom, and Jon Kempainen from the original Black Dahlia Murder were my idols growing up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> I ended up actually getting an 8pack due to suddenly having patients wanting more of my first run's harvest. So everything kind of just happened, hydro wasn't even in the plans originally. I'm runnin a 9plant 3x8 scrog in soil, that's the most I originally ever cared to have. But I couldn't be happier with the decision, the Tahoe OG I have in there are growing faster than anything I've seen(that's not saying much TBH). Once I got over cleaning and conditioning 75l of hydroton  it's been mostly gravy.
> 
> lmao about the upside down cross. Any goats layin around too? I'm gonna throw this out there: I never cared for ozzy. Not one bit. I thought his show was ridiculous, annoying, and honestly just a marketing scheme from some tv producer wanting to make him more "out-there" than he really is to make a few bucks. The guy was barely able to talk on his show, but live he was still able to sing and talk just fine. Oh, and Jack "killing" their dog in his sleep or whatever? BS. Randy Rhoads and Zakk Wylde though? Absolute legends. I'm a guitar player and those 2, Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom, and Jon Kempainen from the original Black Dahlia Murder were my idols growing up.


sounds like you have a really nice set up mikey. I have heard nothing but exellent reviews on the Tahoe OG. i must try it asap. 
my ozzy days were in the 1980's.. i had tix to see him with randy rhodes at the Spectum in Philly... One fuckin week.. ONE week... before the concert RANDY DIES!!! rip randy
we were devestated.. i gave up on ozzy shortly after that. i never saw his tv show but have lost all respect for him and his wife. how could he marry such a cow. 
well i guess she kinda "saved "him but turned him into more of a stupid cartoon caracter . i mean just give it up dude! all that money, just take it easy, kick back and relax.. but with that bitch on his ass. seems like he dont have a chance in hell.lol.. so i still will listen to blizzard of ozz, diary of a madman.. but thats it.. 
post some of your girls up if you have time.. id love to see what your got growin on .


----------



## DOOZY (Jan 31, 2012)

nice....loved using waterfarm..great show


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sounds like you have a really nice set up mikey. I have heard nothing but exellent reviews on the Tahoe OG. i must try it asap.
> my ozzy days were in the 1980's.. i had tix to see him with randy rhodes at the Spectum in Philly... One fuckin week.. ONE week... before the concert RANDY DIES!!! rip randy
> we were devestated.. i gave up on ozzy shortly after that. i never saw his tv show but have lost all respect for him and his wife. how could he marry such a cow.
> well i guess she kinda "saved "him but turned him into more of a stupid cartoon caracter . i mean just give it up dude! all that money, just take it easy, kick back and relax.. but with that bitch on his ass. seems like he dont have a chance in hell.lol.. so i still will listen to blizzard of ozz, diary of a madman.. but thats it..
> post some of your girls up if you have time.. id love to see what your got growin on .


Ambs My Ozzy Days Were Early To Mid 70s'.Ozzy Sold Out To The Man After Black Sabbith.Hey How Did The Hash Come Out And I Do Hope You Harvest Your Blue Dream.Peace And Sweet Leaf


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 31, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Ambs My Ozzy Days Were Early To Mid 70s'.Ozzy Sold Out To The Man After Black Sabbith.Hey How Did The Hash Come Out And I Do Hope You Harvest Your Blue Dream.Peace And Sweet Leaf


Sorry To Hear about Your Hash making Skills.Improve And Impervise.Peace And Tomorrow's Dream


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 31, 2012)

Pictures?? Happy to!! Enjoy!

These pics are 3 days old now and these plants are growing FAST. to me at least.

Before:

After:

I also have 2 dwc buckets going down at the end of the tent with 2 of my attitude freebies: Veneno and Critical + auto. Just waiting on them to get ready to transplant into their buckets.
And my soil scrog: left 3 are Platinum OG, middle 3 are Purple Kush, right 3 are Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow What A FREAKEN Awsome Situp=Reps.I Suppose Your Moto Is Go Big Or Go Home.OMG I Think I Just Poped A Woodie.Peace And The Wizzard


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tmac shes gorgeous! Her root system is incredible. Her branching system is totally wild looking. That beginning branch looks like a BALL! and to me starts to take on the appearance of a scorpion. lol..YOu are going to be flowering some massive buds. My girl drinks a gallon consistantly every day as well....
> Everything looks so perfectly dailed in for you. Isnt this type of gardening such a pleasure...? it seems i dont have to do much work at all to tend to the needs of the system. Im totally sold on waterfarm. I want another unit and stick 2 in one tent..lol
> Exellent work my waterfarmville brother, most exellent gardening indeed. Thanks for posting your pictures amigo. Have a killer day.


Yeah, she's definitely a beauty. I'm glad I get to share her with this community! It's truly awesome.  I completely agree. This way of gardening is really awesome. The plant seem's to love it too. My next grow after this one will be with my other waterfarm bucket. So I'll have 2 going AND I shall be trying my hand at ScrOGing, as well. Looks like it could be used as an advantage in my set-up/training skills that I've picked up from this girl. Can you imagine if I weaved her through a screen??  

I've also kinda ran into a predicament that maybe you and RU could help me out with, Ambz. I have 2 more Pineapple Express seeds, 1 Blue Venom (Blueberry x White Widow) from G13 Lab's, 1 Diesel from Dinafem, and Super Bud (Big Bud x Skunk) from Greenhouse Seed Co. What would you guys recommend me/want to see me ScrOGing next grow? 

Also, finally got a URL in my signature for my grow. Stop by and check on updates. I'll be sure to post them on here for you Ambz too.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 1, 2012)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Hey Tmac! Im impressed with those nice clean, full roots too! What are you using for nutes? Beautiful plant(s)!


I'm using Advanced Nutrients 3-part as my base, Voodoo Juice beneficial bacteria, B-52 b vitamin supplement, Big Bud PK Booster, Bud Candy, Overdrive in 3 or 4 weeks, and Final Phase to flush. Voodoo Juice is wayyyy over priced for what it is (you can get the same results with Botanicare's Aqua Shield), but it just shows what beneficial bacteria can do to your roots. Incredible results. 

I will probably be switching nutrients after this grow though. Probably going to Soul Synthetics semi-organic regiment. I've seen pretty BA results with it and growth rates better than AN.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Grow Brother.I'm Loving The G-13 Genetics Also So I Vote Blue Venom Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

amazing set up Mikey.i have never seen anything like it before in my life. I asoluetly love the skate board ramp grow effect. i am going to do that one day.. maybe a 360 scrog.lol . 

its ok dawg thanks for the kind words. 

tmac , the only gentic i have seen from you list .. grown to perfection in a waterfarm (as Scottyballs did ) is the pineapple express G-13. I was seriously concidering growing her for this waterfarm but after smoking the deep blue, changed my mind. thanks for adding you sig, it helps me out so very much. your nutrient line up is very impressive. 

its such a terribly depressing day outside. It super dark, rainy, total gloom. the worst of the worst of the Pacific Northwest. 
I found this really great Black Sabbath video. Check it out. 

Black Sabbath live in Paris, performing the song War Pigs in 1970. A GREAT audio and video for being 40 years old. I also notice diffrent lyrics durring the entire song. Maybe Ozzy was drunk and made up new ones as he sang. He is the God of Metal, so he can get away with changing his lyrics if he wants to. ROCK ON!

[video=youtube_share;z132UACOTEw]http://youtu.be/z132UACOTEw[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

sour cherry , copyrite DST


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 1, 2012)

doe's she taste like sour cherrys ? had cherry kush other day ,smelled like cherry's..tasted moderately sweet also grew cherry bomb tasted like cherrys but no bomb lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

DOOZY said:


> doe's she taste like sour cherrys ? had cherry kush other day ,smelled like cherry's..tasted moderately sweet also grew cherry bomb tasted like cherrys but no bomb lol


dst where are you??lol
i dont know what she tastes like DOOzy. Your avitar cracks me up. one of my favorite cartoon animals is chimchim from speedracer, so it kinda reminds me of him. why does your chimp have a radiation sticker on his hat? 

I got so bloody stoned this morning on cherry cheese livers. That has a kinda perfumy fruity flavor when i vape it, so i can taste a little cherry coming off of it. Never tried any other cherry herb. The cherry smell sounds marvolous


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 2, 2012)

@ Dr
Because he is a atomic super ape, He has powers like other super hero's : He can roll joint with one hand , fight crime " if you buy him a sack of kush & snacks", drive while drunk,he speaks 8 other languages "in monkey", ride a 10 speed while drunk, and lastly he flings radio active poo...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ i cant stop laughing.hahhah your hysterical. 
happy groundhogs day!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Ambz just swingin by. Have you took the Deep Blue down altogether and made hash???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

no no no not yet.. i havent gotten the word yet. i should know more tomorrow. thanks for swingin by. shes still looking as lovely as ever. getting bigger buds everyday. and one of my purple wrecks might be ready to harvest next week. she turned kinda runt like on me. Might still show some good medicinal powers though, smaller yield then i would like.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

answer to Q, don't know, it's still growing. It smells like Grapefruit, quite citrusy, there's something else there but I can't quite pin it down yet.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no no no not yet.. i havent gotten the word yet. i should know more tomorrow. thanks for swingin by. shes still looking as lovely as ever. getting bigger buds everyday. and one of my purple wrecks might be ready to harvest next week. she turned kinda runt like on me. Might still show some good medicinal powers though, smaller yield then i would like.


Dont know much about the Deep Purple, is it known for yield?? Your purple wrecks, I'm assuming Deep Purp x Trainwreck?? Trainwrecks my all time fav, got a crackin pheno from GHS pulled 16oz from my beloved aquafarm. If I dont get by the 7 oz 12/12 from rooted clone, I will defo be veggin for at least 2 weeks to fill the screen then a can only dream about the size of the buds lol (haha I mean dream)

Take it easy matey, nothing against your job but hopin you get the time to grow her out, am sure she'l come good for you in the end


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Pssst Doc Are You Still Planning On Flushing Your Blue This Weekend??Actually I Hope Not Cause I Belive She Will Be A Runway Queen.Ive Posted Leggs Last Pic Before The Chop.Peace And The Devil With The Blue Dress On


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Dont know much about the Deep Purple, is it known for yield?? Your purple wrecks, I'm assuming Deep Purp x Trainwreck?? Trainwrecks my all time fav, got a crackin pheno from GHS pulled 16oz from my beloved aquafarm. If I dont get by the 7 oz 12/12 from rooted clone, I will defo be veggin for at least 2 weeks to fill the screen then a can only dream about the size of the buds lol (haha I mean dream)
> 
> Take it easy matey, nothing against your job but hopin you get the time to grow her out, am sure she'l come good for you in the end



Hi Scotia! The deep blue F3 does have deep purple in it but also Livers/Blues. I have not started flushing her yet, as i am still waiting for a contract for that postition in Arizona. They are taking their sweet ass time and im getting strung along not really knowing what the future holds.. I am thinking of all my options. I might just take her with me. Im really starting to think that would be the best way to finish her properly. I dont want to make hash out of her really, I want to smoke her buds. Time might be on our side now.. i hope.
I also love trainwreck, its one of my all time favs as well. You pulled a fuckin pound off your Trainwreck? holy fuckin hell. can you post some pix of her and your aqua farm, love to see it all. Ihope your las lemon arrived healthy and happy for you mate.


The Dawg said:


> Pssst Doc Are You Still Planning On Flushing Your Blue This Weekend??Actually I Hope Not Cause I Belive She Will Be A Runway Queen.Ive Posted Leggs Last Pic Before The Chop.Peace And The Devil With The Blue Dress On


Hi Dawgie, no i havent started yet, i might be able to grow her longer, maybe finish her. The bigger she gets the more difficult it will be to chop her early. She shure is pretty and smells so wonderful, really starting to produce a beautiful bouquet of fragrance. 
I cant believe leggs is going to get the chop already, boy that went fast. 
awesome gardening grow for you dawgie. I have some fresh budporn for you now. peace and fried chicken grease.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

Deep Blue F3. 
She is a lovely girl. 

Her ppms are 1200.. constant and steady. No signs of any problems at all. I wonder if cutting her tap root at birth made her so resiliant? 
I did a rez change this evening. She is really starting to smell awesome, very sweet. I did a bit more pruning as well. Same feed as ususal. seems happy as can be with just a few leaf light bleaching areas in her highest buds.. so i moved the light up a bit.
Lights out, first row of picture.
Stay sticky and sweet and Have a lovely weekend. 







lights on.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a picture of what the deep blue F3 looks like matured.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

She's awesome Ambs!!!!!! Looks like you may get to finish her. Got yer msg, will reply later. And yeh, give the dude a bell Monday but don't be acting desperate to no fool,(don't think you wouldd anyway). Peace, DST


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 5, 2012)

For The Love Of God Doc You MUST Harvest That Sexy Biotch Of Yours.Im Digging On Her Colors And I MUST See Her Finished.Peace And Blue Dreams


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2012)

so pretty oh so pretty


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Deep Blue F3.
> She is a lovely girl.
> 
> Her ppms are 1200.. constant and steady. No signs of any problems at all. I wonder if cutting her tap root at birth made her so resiliant?
> ...


Awesome work! I think I counted like 35 tops in these pictures. That insaneeee! I'm sure if she finishes, you're going to be very happy with the yield.  Looking frosty though. He leaves are huge! She looks really health, Ambz. Great job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the nice posts. She does look wonderful, i cant really believe my eyes sometimes. 

Im a bit concerned about her drip ring . The two holes closest to the air pump line are dripping nicely but the other holes arent dripping at all. 
As you know i have 2 air pumps going, so there is plenty of air trying to push the water through the drip ring. I wonder if makeing the holes larger was a bad idea. ?
I hear constant gargling in the lower rez. 
I just know her root ball is so massive that water is having a really hard time circulating at all. 
Should i be concerned at this point, or just let it be and hope this will be ok. ????
PPms climbed about 250 points from yesterday evening, no biggy. I added back a gallon of 900 ppms nute solution and anthother half gallon of straight h20.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

How often u having ti refill ur res Ambz?


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much for the nice posts. She does look wonderful, i cant really believe my eyes sometimes.
> 
> Im a bit concerned about her drip ring . The two holes closest to the air pump line are dripping nicely but the other holes arent dripping at all.
> As you know i have 2 air pumps going, so there is plenty of air trying to push the water through the drip ring. I wonder if makeing the holes larger was a bad idea. ?
> ...


Good Morning Doc.At This Point In Your Grow I Would Leave It Alone.You Can Try This Raise The Back Of The Drip Ring And lower The Front.I Runied 2 Drip Rings Trying To Get Mine Right.Too Big Of Holes Or Too Many Holes Will Cause The Drip Ring To Not Work Properly.Make Sure Your Ring Is Not Caked Up With Dried Salts.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How often u having ti refill ur res Ambz?


hey buddy,i hope your doing well... i refill a gallon to a gallon and a half everyday.


The Dawg said:


> Good Morning Doc.At This Point In Your Grow I Would Leave It Alone.You Can Try This Raise The Back Of The Drip Ring And lower The Front.I Runied 2 Drip Rings Trying To Get Mine Right.Too Big Of Holes Or Too Many Holes Will Cause The Drip Ring To Not Work Properly.Make Sure Your Ring Is Not Caked Up With Dried Salts.Peace And Hair Grease


good morning doggie, yeah i think i will just leave the drip ring alone then / i dont want to really screw things up by trying to crank it up by the outlet where it goes into the lower rez and disconnect things down there..... , although i might try to remove some pebbles on the slow side and try to lower the drip ring on the slow side, maybe that will help. the drip ring is not caked up at all, i removed it yesterday and checked. . thanks for the feedback and help with this issue. how did the harvest go this weekend?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

i will be able to finish the deep blue. 
things are moving much more slowly then he told me!!! wtf???
anyway 
i have been alotted some very needed time and its on my side now to finish out this gorgeous girl properly. 
thanks for all the good positive vibes. 
I am looking forward to some killer big fat buds off this beauty .and I am looking foward to sharing them with you as she towers with flowers.
by the way..
how much longer do you think she needs?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey buddy,i hope your doing well... i refill a gallon to a gallon and a half everyday.


I'm great ta much, glad to hear your goin to get to finish the Deep Blue 

I'd consider an airstone in ur res if not already there. Turn it into a kinda dwc. This will ensure plenty of oxygen and she wont drown like RobbieP's SLH. When the root gets bigger in ma farm a reduce the amount goin in to allow for this, not puttin the airstone in mine with the bigger size res I think I can get away with it, not so sure on the smaller waterfarms after seeing what happened to the SLH


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions Scotty. 
wow, i didnt realize robbie drowned his lemon. last i saw he was battleing spider mites but i was wondering why his buds looked under deveoped. 
I really dont think an air stone at this point will do any good. 
I can hear the bubbleing in the rez so i know its getting plenty of air in there. 
and placing an airstone wont really make a big differnce i think . The roots are soo damn packed like bricks in there rez i know it , i know it.. so any circulation back up into the top is very difficut. but im sure she is getting a decent amount of oxygen below from the sounds of it. 

the one draw back on this waterfarm unit is def the size of the bucket i think. If my tent were smaller and the plant smaller, no prob, 
I dont know..


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Definately the key to the smaller waterfarm is air in the res, Rob was saying something about he was having to fill it up so much to keep up there may have been no oxygen getting to the roots because they get so big. The Aquafarm res is 35 ltrs but once you get to the last for weeks you can prob get away with 20-25, I never put more than 30 in easier to work out my nutes lol. When I took the CC down the root had picked the airstone off the bottom and was cuddling it in the middle of the ball lol, so mayb if you run it again you could try from start, see if makes any difference  take it easy peasy matey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2012)

yaeh scotia, i will throw in an airbubbleer nxt time for sure. what the hell. 
SO i tilted the drip ring / i moved some of the pebbles otta the way and tried to push it down and then put some pebbs over it. The pebbs are so light they really dont help to hold the drip ring down, i might use a heavier rock now that i think about it. 
I do think this slight shift in gravity is helping! thanks for suggestion dawg. 

I made some ghee canna butter using some deep blue fan leaves. 
I ground them up in a coffee grinder and got just over an oz of trim.

I melted a lb of ghee butter then added the trim and a couple glasses for water . I cooked it on low in my crock pot for about 6 hours. 
I let it cool and filtered it through some cheese cloth.
I put it in the fridge till the water and butter separated.
Using the original butter jars i put the cannabutter back into the jars ..

Does anyone have any good simple delicious recipes for ghee cannabutter.I found that its kinda crumbly after attempting some fudge cookies last night.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks sweet ambz defo.makin some with ma bc & livers trim,and u say the ghee doesnt stink ur house out?

I've been makin gumby.hash again today jst waiting on my bucket to settle before i syphon it off


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 7, 2012)

I had to angle my drip rings too, for some reason they settle back towards where they started so you gotta be able to angle them further than you want them to stay(if I understood the issue you're having). 

ps that butter looks yumm, never heard of ghee before. I know too much salt can cause crumbling, maybe it has something to do with the salt content in the butter??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2012)

hey scotty and mikey,
yeah the ghee butter doesnt reek at all, it only smells under the cover. DO you have an easy recipe for the gumby hash? I havent tried making that yet and would like to try it. not sure about the salt content in the ghee butter mikey, i will check on that.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3DrhGNxUgFHcc theres a few on the tube think that 1 was what i followed?

View attachment 2044234


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Freeze your fresh trim firstly, u will also need a couple of buckets and 1-2kg of ice.

Put your frozen trim in bucket & add the ice, top up with a little cold water so that ice is floating freely.
Use a food mixer/processor to agitate the bucket constantly for a good 10-15 mins.
U then need a sieve to pour the mix through into the clean bucket, removing the ice and squeezing all the water out of your trim through the sieve as you go.
Once you have dne this all you need to do is let gravity do its thing and let it settle to the bottom. After about 4-5 hours it should be settled, syphon off the water until your about 1/2 inch from the layer at the bottom.

Pour wots left into a big glass jar and leave to settle for an hr or two, once it has settled again syphon dwn as close as you can get. Then I pour onto a big sheet of grease proof paper (curved into a small bowl if you know what a mean) and leave to dry, once about 90-95% dry you can shape it into a ball or whatever shape you want 

It takes a while but its worth it in the end


----------



## CEEJR (Feb 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the suggestions Scotty.
> wow, i didnt realize robbie drowned his lemon. last i saw he was battleing spider mites but i was wondering why his buds looked under deveoped.
> I really dont think an air stone at this point will do any good.
> I can hear the bubbleing in the rez so i know its getting plenty of air in there.
> ...


My farm is stoneless and I pulled 7.1 zips off the Ladyburn last month and Mr Ballz dosen't use one either and look what he grew with 400 watts and the little magic bucket.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've only used it once in my last, pulled 6.5oz 12/12 from seed, i've used dwc also tho with good results... I've saw things happen to peoples farms without them so what harm do they do??? If you have a root ball and you totally submerged under the water with no oxygen what would happen????? It would drown, in a waterfarm it only holds what?? 11-15 ltrs somethin like that. So you can only fill with what 5-7 ltrs because of the root, if you have an airstone you can still fill all the way up without worrying ad feeding so often. Ur pump for the drip ring doesnt supply oxygen to the water, it only forces water from the res up the pole n out the dripper.

Thats my take on things anyway, if somethings not goin to cause harm what harm can it do?????


----------



## CEEJR (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I've only used it once in my last, pulled 6.5oz 12/12 from seed, i've used dwc also tho with good results... I've saw things happen to peoples farms without them so what harm do they do??? If you have a root ball and you totally submerged under the water with no oxygen what would happen????? It would drown, in a waterfarm it only holds what?? 11-15 ltrs somethin like that. So you can only fill with what 5-7 ltrs because of the root, if you have an airstone you can still fill all the way up without worrying ad feeding so often. Ur pump for the drip ring dotesnt supply oxygen to the water, it only forces water from the res up the pole n out the dripper
> Thats my take on things anyway, if somethings not goin to cause harm what harm can it do?????[/QUOTE
> The pump puts air into the water at the base of the drip ring tube causing the oxygenated water bubbles to rise up the tube and flow out the ring
> that water is as oxygenated as its going to get based ln the water temp. You can use one if you want but when the rootball gets huge I really dlnt think the airstone is going to do much as it will be buried under the roots.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

A think we'l agree to disagree on this one. My root ball in my aquafarm pulled the airstone from the.bottom into the middle of.the ball so if that dnt tell u its doin good and likes it a dnt know what does¿¿


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I've only used it once in my last, pulled 6.5oz 12/12 from seed, i've used dwc also tho with good results... I've saw things happen to peoples farms without them so what harm do they do??? If you have a root ball and you totally submerged under the water with no oxygen what would happen????? It would drown, in a waterfarm it only holds what?? 11-15 ltrs somethin like that. So you can only fill with what 5-7 ltrs because of the root, if you have an airstone you can still fill all the way up without worrying ad feeding so often. Ur pump for the drip ring doesnt supply oxygen to the water, it only forces water from the res up the pole n out the dripper.
> 
> Thats my take on things anyway, if somethings not goin to cause harm what harm can it do?????


The oxygen is supplied to the water through the surface to surface contact from the drip ring. As the air pump bubbles water through the drip ring, it travels down the hydroton down to the reservoir. As it comes in contact with the reservoir water to be recirculated, 95% of the oxygenation occurs at that point. Recirculating systems provides plenty of O2 to your roots. Remember, it's not how much water your roots are sitting in but how much oxygen is in the solution. With reservoir temps in the 60's and low 70's, the solution should retain the oxygen from the surface to surface contact without a problem. However, I would argue that the air stone can save your life if your combating high temps and anaerobic bacteria. Bennies helps with that too though.


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm with scotia, regardless of how oxygenated the water is that comes out of the drip ring, DO is not the same thing as oxygen rising from a stone through roots. You don't need to dissolve the oxygen into water to make it accessible to the plant. Not sure about the logic on "no air stones=just as much aeration" honestly. So while your DO may be just as high as mine, I'm pumping an additional 110lpm of oxygen across my roots. You tell me which plant is going to have more oxygen available(not that mine will turn out any better after I royally fuck everything else up lol)


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ur missing the point!! As ambz says the water isnt comin through.the ring properly,whether it gains oxygen goin through the dripper or not. If its not.comin through the dripper properly then there's no oxygen?? Am i right or am i havin a major stoner moment?? Am sayin if an airstone is placed in the res then if the dripper fails to drip an adequate amount of oxygenated water then the plant will survive as a deep water culture!! Not drown!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry Ambz looks like av started an aqua/waterfarm war on ur thread pal  lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2012)

its alright mate, its all good. 
well i got my offer letter for employment today. I have to sell my house asap. I will be flushing eveything now and chopping this weekend. 
i thought i might be able to draw this out but i cant have people come look at my house with plants in full bloom. 
the purple wrecks are pretty close to done, so i will hang them buds to dry. 
the deep blue aint done, i dont know what to do.. hang it to dry as buds? i fuckin hate making hash, im not good at it yet. what should i do with the buds???
they are pretty thick, mostly clear some cloudy trichs. 
fuckin a ...i had like 3 crumbs of my canna cookie has and im flying high. im itchy all over and my sences are amplified like im trippin a little. 
catch ya later.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its alright mate, its all good.
> well i got my offer letter for employment today. I have to sell my house asap. I will be flushing eveything now and chopping this weekend.
> i thought i might be able to draw this out but i cant have people come look at my house with plants in full bloom.
> the purple wrecks are pretty close to done, so i will hang them buds to dry.
> ...


Hey Ambs,

Your tent is in your garage right? How much interest will potential viewers have in your garage? Buy a load of removal boxes and then when you have people coming to view (hopefully you will have - not sure what the market is like your end, but it's hard in most plaes to sell). Then just surround the tent with the boxes, (making sure to put away the ducting you have (you will only have 1 tent by this point right?) It's just going to look like you are packing things up so no one is going to be suspicious. Hell you can even leave the fan and filter running and just have a small radio playing in there. Remember you and Mr Trichome where in the stinky room for quite a few minutes before you even realised my grow was behind that door!!! It can be done I think....by the time you get the house on the market, potential viewers etc, it's going to be another week or so anyway....I think you should ride it out as long as possible (you are going to loose a fair bit of cash pulling that thing early.

Anyway, just a suggestion.

PEace, DST


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Ambs,
> 
> Your tent is in your garage right? How much interest will potential viewers have in your garage? Buy a load of removal boxes and then when you have people coming to view (hopefully you will have - not sure what the market is like your end, but it's hard in most plaes to sell). Then just surround the tent with the boxes, (making sure to put away the ducting you have (you will only have 1 tent by this point right?) It's just going to look like you are packing things up so no one is going to be suspicious. Hell you can even leave the fan and filter running and just have a small radio playing in there. Remember you and Mr Trichome where in the stinky room for quite a few minutes before you even realised my grow was behind that door!!! It can be done I think....by the time you get the house on the market, potential viewers etc, it's going to be another week or so anyway....I think you should ride it out as long as possible (you are going to loose a fair bit of cash pulling that thing early.
> 
> ...


Yea I Second What DST Said.But If You Feel Its To Risky Murder Her!!  Peace And Its A Sad Sad day


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 8, 2012)

Psst Doc Round 1 Harvest Pic Are Posted.Peace And Prayers For The Blue Dream.


----------



## CEEJR (Feb 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur missing the point!! As ambz says the water isnt comin through.the ring properly,whether it gains oxygen goin through the dripper or not. If its not.comin through the dripper properly then there's no oxygen?? Am i right or am i havin a major stoner moment?? Am sayin if an airstone is placed in the res then if the dripper fails to drip an adequate amount of oxygenated water then the plant will survive as a deep water culture!! Not drown!!


I have found that if the ring is not dripping remove air line from pump and blow into the hose and if the clog is down in the res it will unclog it. If its the ring you can take it off and clean it out.


----------



## ohmy (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its alright mate, its all good.
> well i got my offer letter for employment today. I have to sell my house asap. I will be flushing eveything now and chopping this weekend.
> i thought i might be able to draw this out but i cant have people come look at my house with plants in full bloom.
> the purple wrecks are pretty close to done, so i will hang them buds to dry.
> ...


Awwws, I sad to see you have to kill everything . Really hope the move is for the better for ya, Wish my cookies did that to me, I was losing weight ..lol doctor told me I was fat and now I am eating cana cookies lmao, Wish I was close to ya to help out....OHMY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Ambs,
> 
> Your tent is in your garage right? How much interest will potential viewers have in your garage? Buy a load of removal boxes and then when you have people coming to view (hopefully you will have - not sure what the market is like your end, but it's hard in most plaes to sell). Then just surround the tent with the boxes, (making sure to put away the ducting you have (you will only have 1 tent by this point right?) It's just going to look like you are packing things up so no one is going to be suspicious. Hell you can even leave the fan and filter running and just have a small radio playing in there. Remember you and Mr Trichome where in the stinky room for quite a few minutes before you even realised my grow was behind that door!!! It can be done I think....by the time you get the house on the market, potential viewers etc, it's going to be another week or so anyway....I think you should ride it out as long as possible (you are going to loose a fair bit of cash pulling that thing early.
> 
> ...


EXELLENT SUGGESTION DST!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS!!!!! 
the garage is actually the best part of my house!lol.. its probebly whats going to sell my house. so i have to make it look good. 
its the reason i bought the house in the first place. lol.. 
i will try my best to keep her going as long as possible. this is going to be CRAXY! i will just disasemble the ducting if anyone comes. I got her sleeping from 6 am to 6pm anyways so it will not interupt her beauty sleep. lol
im also thinking i can hold out on the purple wrecks a bit more too. 
Im going to disassemble their tent this weekend . I am preesently drowning them! hahah
and im going to try to drown them in the dark in my SHED. i hope it doesnt get too cold. I will stash them in there if anyone comes look at the house and keep them in the shed when i have visitors. 
the purple wrecks ppm are in the 3000's so they really need time to get the nutes out of their systems.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

CEEJR said:


> I have found that if the ring is not dripping remove air line from pump and blow into the hose and if the clog is down in the res it will unclog it. If its the ring you can take it off and clean it out.


i did and its clear as can be. the extra air pump is pumping air down into the lower res.. thats why i can here gurgling sounds. the drip ring is still slow even with the adjustment but its all im going to do, she still looks great , i see absolutely no ill effects still, and i am hoping to chop her in no more than 2 weeks. i really hope..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good just droping in to see whats been going on around here I see lots of waterfarms around here now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

its an honor to have the great scottyballs check out me journal.i feel so lucky.thank you so much dude, !
I have had 2 amazing visits this last week. One from you and one from the great Subcool all in a weeks time period. 
Now all i can hope for is Cheech and Chong to show up , wouldnt that be neat. 
and maybe Cypres Hill too.
LMao..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello all you stoned out pimps and hookers.
its another depressing PNW dark grey day and im feeling fine. really good. Im leaving. lol
As i was prowling around under my Deep blue scrog frame a magical thing happened.
This little perfectly sized bong hit bud fell from the heavens. 
I dried it out prettty welll and bonged it up this morning. 
Im really fuckin high. 
Senstions in my head feel like my brain in being so very gently massaged with a warm towel around it. 
I recieved an amazing body buzz when i got not cold chills but nice blazing warm chills.. all through my body that lasted a good 15 seconds.
my eyelids are heavy and warm almost hot.
im still quite alert and all my muscles are very relaxed. Of course i didnt get that wonderful flavor yet but damn this is some fine fine smoke. and im so very happy to be harvesting this girl very soon . 
have a fun filled weekend. 
Peace  got a superfreak video of the girls up next.. mwah
DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

a little video for your viewing pleasure of my deepblue waterfarm and my mini moveable purple wrecks. ENJOY!

:l eaf::lea f::l eaf:



[video=youtube_share;ZzZTOtX6GFg]http://youtu.be/ZzZTOtX6GFg[/video]





I am presently flushing my PW. i was able to get thier ppms down to 1500 in one day. I took them out of their drowing buckets because the rock wool blocks were collasing the plant. I will flush one more time tonite and then lights out 48 hours of darkness and the chop on Sunday. 
Deep Blue will continue on in all her glory till the bloody end if i can help it. I will be completely overhauling my grow area disassembling the one tent and moving the waterfarm tent into the corner, disassembling the ducting.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its an honor to have the great scottyballs check out me journal.i feel so lucky.thank you so much dude, !
> I have had 2 amazing visits this last week. One from you and one from the great Subcool all in a weeks time period.
> Now all i can hope for is Cheech and Chong to show up , wouldnt that be neat.
> and maybe Cypres Hill too.
> LMao..


Damn Girlfriend Your Becoming Quite The Celeberity Now A Days Rock On I Will Be Updating My Harvest Progress This Weekend And I Will Post Pics Of Leggs Roots For Ya However They Are Looking Sad.,That The Reason I Started To Harvest Her Early.Runts Still Running And She Drank A 1 1/2 Gallon Of Nutes.She's Starting To Put Some Junk in Her Trunk I Havent Seen Any Monster Buddage Like Leggs Had Wast That Shit Crazy.I Have To Figure Out How To Put That Bud In My Avatar.However I Will Share Her.
Thank You Scottballz For Sharing Your Growing Method.Check Out My Waterfarm Grow.Peace And Down Under

G-13 Pineapple Express Auto
Water Farm Flora Nova Bloom
400 Watt Cmh


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

nice ma 
i didnt know of this thread 
i went back nice work 
i have only grown in soil 
one day i might try that 

just curious where does the door go 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html#




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html#


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

hahahaha, that door goes right outside for the exchange and intake of the pacific northwest air. 
sometimes the air here is so moist i can collect up to 2 gallons of water in my dehumidifer per day! 
i know its a pretty ghetto setup but im glad i did it like this and didnt knock any holes in the walls cuz i iz movin out!
thanks for stopping by dweezie, its so nice to have you here.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pics fixed on my thread Ambz, I think?? lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

amb is dank stank being blown out there ?

to outside -oh thats right your legal


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2012)

hahha, you crack me up dweezie.. i have some phat filters that do a damn good job so the smell it not very noticeable coming outside. I cant smell it outside at all. 
yeah im totally legal as far as my state is concerned but im still very careful and decrete ...so i wouldnt be very keen on having some dank smells coming from my property. Thankfully my garage is situated where i have a fair amount of space betweent it and the next neighbors. What worries me more than the smell actually is the sound of the the roaring fans i have. You can hear them a good distance .lol in jet city. its all coming to an end this week. my fuckin electricity bill was over $600!! can you fuckin believe that shit. im soooo pissed. ( 2 month bill cycle)


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice ma
> i didnt know of this thread
> i went back nice work
> i have only grown in soil
> ...


I Remeber That Wild Azz Tent Set Up.I Thought It Was The BOMB!!! Peace And Octpuss Grease


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2012)

im sorry i shold have known that you know better 
an whut you do you got it covered 
sorry for the mental insult 
i just memberd im not talkin to sum dum blond bimbo 

sound can be anything smell can not 

as i bow down 
and back out of the room 

firgive me mam


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2012)

Howdy, Lots of changes in the garage this weekend. 
I have disassembled all of my ducting and moved my tents around. 
I cut all electic to my purple wreck tent. 
I have had both girls in the dark for almost 48 hours. 
I moved the Deep Blue into the corner for privacey. She is on exhaust and passive oscailating fans. NO fresh intake air or room exhaust any more. She is fairing well so far. Oh yeah i have my intake light cooling fan going as well. 

I have 2 very different pheno Purple Wrecks. I am quite happy with the one being done. She is very ripe and purple. 
BUt i dont have it in me to chop the other one. As you can see from the pictures, the second row is the girl that surly aint ready. 
After looking at these pictures i cant bear to cut her life short so im going to attempt to get her in with the Deep BLue. maybe i can carefully manuvour her branches in and under the Deep Blue scrog screen so she can live a little more. I am diassembling the other tent tomorrow morning. 
hope you had a terrific weekend! catch yo stoner monkeys laterz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2012)

It WORKED.. i was able to get the one fat ass PURpLE WReCK under the waterfarm scrog frame so she can live!!
I hope that the 48 hours of darkness and now into the light again wont freak her out too much.
I should have thought of this earlier, oh well....soooo
I tilted her on her side to get her in and under and then i carefully pulled her buds up through the large scrog frame. Nothing broke thank goodness , so now DB has a new friend for prob at least a week..check out the size of them buds nice and fat..

Lots of new developement on the deepblue. She has really gained some hieght and is packin on the weight. 
I changed her rez on Friday. Her ppms contiune to rise daily from 1200 to around 1600 or 1700, so i just add in about 600 to 900 ppm of food per gallon back each day. I think i can ride this one out if tomorrow goes smoothly.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

looks really nice that amber them purple wrecks look great..definate a nice choice to give em ya ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 13, 2012)

all lookin quite gowd dere ambie 

i see you been workin hard ma 
one tough cookie


respect 

1Luv


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/511283-start-epic-list.html#post7109242


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2012)

awe , thanks dweezie and kev. Im going to try to get the other purple wreck into the waterfarm tent now as well. It is dark in there now, I hope i dont break any of her branches. I was going to put her in my shed for the day but do not want to risk and bugs attacking her. She smells wonderful and im sure some bugs would love to eat her. 

This evening i will harvest her after over 48 hours of darkness., 
I have never done this 48 hour of darkness prior to chop before. I really like it. 
I noticed a HUGE change in her appearance from doing this. Her colors really really kicked in , she became so much darker and more purple in just that litle bit of time. 
I had the tent all zipped up with no oxygen at all for a day and half in the dark. Man did it reeeeeek when i opened the tent...i realizded this might not be so great for additional time so i opened her side vent and put in an oscilating fan. 

Well im off to take down my lovely SEcret JardIN DR 120 tent. kinda sad. I dont know when i will be able to get it up again. I have never disassembled it before but i know it will be easy, it only took me 15 minutes to get it up..... lol..
take it easy, have a beautiful day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/511283-start-epic-list.html#post7109242


do you mean doggies nuts? lol

nuts so ballsy they dont ever get crushed. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

seedbank and reviews hun...


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

_15 minutes to get it up_...wow that's long.......oh sorry, you are talking about your grow tent, tehehe.

Sorry, been chopping male bollox up all morning and binning them so got a dirty mind! All my males that were outdoor are now dead (literally frozen to death). Thankfully all the cloned males are happy as larry, and the OG Kush number 1 male that I hadn't cloned, I took a clone of him in full nutsac mode and it rooted lovely as well! It's now in with the other moms and pops playing dominoes! lah de dah. It's past 5:30 so think I'll roll a doob.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

fuck me, that sucks so bad that your males FROZE!!!so sorry to hear that dsters. . glad to see your keeping your spirits high. Sounds like your garden is really getting colorful. Happy Valentines Day to you and the mrs..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
HOPE YOURs IS AS STICKY AND SWEET AS MINE

pURpLE wRecK HARVEST




​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

WTF 41 pages. I'm usually stoner late but fuck sake!? happy Valentines Doc! I though you'd got lost in the desert!?

lot of catchin up reading


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

actually your right on time as usual


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 14, 2012)

looks great hun..really nice ..rep given and deserved


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely harvest Ambz, love the purple on the leaves perfect for vals day lol

Happy Smokin...


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day Amber.Your Purple Wreck Is Looking Sweet Nice Harvest Pst I Have My last Harvest Pics Up.Peace And Kisses


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

HASH OIL FROM VAPED BUD.
I have been saving my vaped bud in the freezer for some time now. 
I finally got a decent amount, forgot to weigh it. 
Mixed in with the Everclear and filtered it through a 220 micron bag. 
I hope this batch turns out that sweet caramel cookie batter color that looks sooo delicious.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks a bit more in line Ambs. Hopw you had a HAppy Valentines with MR Le Pew. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah dst, im not going to use trim for hash oil again. I still havent even attempted to smoke that black shit i made.lol..i laugh everytime i think of donnies post saying he would smoke it. The shit is like BLACK! i must attempt it i guess, i need to get some bloody balls! 
Valentines day was really nice. But the dinner we went out for made me feel sick. Im so happy to be moving from this totally lame place. 
Im just chillin on my beach chairin front of my tent listening to some good tunes drinkin a heineken high on pineapple chunk, my new fav. Me and pineapple chunk have some really nice chemistry going on. really nice. i cant stop vaping the bitch.lol

When i took down my tent it was like a little death. When i took apart my ducting it was like cuttin my umbilical cord. I was able to do a very professional job of hiding the tent behind the boxes. what a brilliant idea. Thanks again for the suggestion. Deep blue did not have the fresh oxygen i had been supplying her her entire life for about 2 and a half days. Shes good.
Her top most leaves have gotten a bit more yellow. 
My ppms are getting more and more even. I think she is eating more again. 
I tucked her tallest cola under the screen to maintain an even canopy.

I watered my purple wreck waiting to harvest her. Maybe this weekend. I dont know how to read her, she is a slow finisher. She possesss the same bubby caracteristics that the bubblebomb had. Her pistils just wont turn cinnimin . I dont know what to take of her trichomes under the scope. Fewer than im used to. 

The DeepBlue has really packed on the trichomes and they are LONG!!!!!! i love long trichomes. 

without further a dooo i will post some pictures. take care and safe travels


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

I had my waterfarm tent disconnected from any fresh intake and outake air for 2 and a half days. 
I hooked her back up to freshness.I have to disassemble this on MOnday; im living with her in this totally wierd situation. Keeping up on maximum fresh airexchange if i can help it. I wonder how much longer. Im leaving for a week in 11 days. I either chop her in 11 days or 16 days. and then hahaha ahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahha
What do you all think? 
Shes coming on strong . She is super sticky and very very sweet. id sell my soul to her. Money to burn for her. I give her all and have none. because in the midnight hour she cried more more more. lol


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah dst, im not going to use trim for hash oil again. I still havent even attempted to smoke that black shit i made.lol..i laugh everytime i think of donnies post saying he would smoke it. The shit is like BLACK! i must attempt it i guess, i need to get some bloody balls!
> Valentines day was really nice. But the dinner we went out for made me feel sick. Im so happy to be moving from this totally lame place.
> Im just chillin on my beach chairin front of my tent listening to some good tunes drinkin a heineken high on pineapple chunk, my new fav. Me and pineapple chunk have some really nice chemistry going on. really nice. i cant stop vaping the bitch.lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, Ethanol (Vodka, Everclear, any alcohol you drink pretty much) and Isopropanol (rubbing alcohol) are mostly-polar compounds, meaning the bond to some plant matter (polar compounds like chlorophyll and small particulates mainly) as well as the cannabinoids in the plant (non-polar compounds). THC, CBD, CBN, ect. are all non-polar compounds so they get extracted along with the polar compounds when you soak your trim/vape/ect. in ethanol and isopropanol. The end result is more of a black oily hash because of the plant matter. It's not bad for you if all of the alcohol has evaporated off. That method just won't result in the golden butter BHO or the grainy, sugary bubble hash.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

love your work doctor! love it, mmmmm havin another look......yep deliceous! all the colours of a rainbow in ur nugs ! enjoy, i'm just bout to flip if you ever swing by  600 watt HPS 1 plant 1.2x1.2 metre tent 2 metre high, UVB lamp, massive plant. can't miss her 

keep up the growin legend!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> love your work doctor! love it, mmmmm havin another look......yep deliceous! all the colours of a rainbow in ur nugs ! enjoy, i'm just bout to flip if you ever swing by  600 watt HPS 1 plant 1.2x1.2 metre tent 2 metre high, UVB lamp, massive plant. can't miss her
> 
> keep up the growin legend!


Hey Mista Masta What King Of UVB Lamp Do You Have.Im Looking To Add One For My Next Grow.Peace And Pussy Tail Grease


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 16, 2012)

yo ma page 82 showin up nice 


my fav


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

Ambs, give her another 7 days and throw up a pic, she is looking fit to burst! I am not seeing very many straight hairs at all, over the next week those calyxes should start to swell nice...goodbye stigmas, hello fat bud!!!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had my waterfarm tent disconnected from any fresh intake and outake air for 2 and a half days.
> I hooked her back up to freshness.I have to disassemble this on MOnday; im living with her in this totally wierd situation. Keeping up on maximum fresh airexchange if i can help it. I wonder how much longer. Im leaving for a week in 11 days. I either chop her in 11 days or 16 days. and then hahaha ahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahha
> What do you all think?
> Shes coming on strong . She is super sticky and very very sweet. id sell my soul to her. Money to burn for her. I give her all and have none. because in the midnight hour she cried more more more. lol
> ...


----------



## ohmy (Feb 16, 2012)

You can just mail everything to me Amber and I will store it till you are ready to use it again. Can start with your lights first then exhaust and filters. Kinda just how they would go up in my back room.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

glad u carried on, looks like it was worth it from here, just a little bit longer now like DST said


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Ambz! Just thought I'd drop by to give you and everyone else an update on my girl. Week 6 of flower! I did a more in depth update on my thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for stopping by everyone and for the ongoing support through this very strange grow.  This time next week I will be finished growing for a while. I am going to be chopping the DeepBlue Next Sunday. I need to be able to dry her before I move.I got 2.5 oz off one of my Purple Wrecks! I contiune to flush the other purple wreck.. she is still swelling and foxtailing. She is such a different pheno than the other girl, shes a lot fatter So im thinking i might get an extra half oz off of her!My ppms continue to climb . I was at 1750 last night. She continue to drink a gallon a day. I gave her straight water only last night. I will start flushing on WED or Thurs?How many days do you guys suggest for flushing my waterfarm? ThanksHave a brillinat weekend!cheersDoc


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

i cant comment on the waterfarm hun but congrats on the grows.....rep given


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> i cant comment on the waterfarm hun but congrats on the grows.....rep given


Thanks Kev! i coulndt have done it without all the support and friendships i have made here on RIU!


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

maybe maybe not but u have put in all the hard work and they have rewrded you with stunnin buds


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

bsb dwc transplant


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

kevin murphy yu almost have 20,000 posts! no wonder you grow such amazing girls and your so inventive and diverse in your growing methods and styles. your the most popularr person on riu. thats quite an accomplishment.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks hun but wouldnt go that far i have to go along way to grow as good as dst and others...


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Hey Ambz! Just thought I'd drop by to give you and everyone else an update on my girl. Week 6 of flower! I did a more in depth update on my thread.


Lots of pretty topz on her!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> kevin murphy yu almost have 20,000 posts! no wonder you grow such amazing girls and your so inventive and diverse in your growing methods and styles. your the most popularr person on riu. thats quite an accomplishment.


he is the man!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey you sexy bitch! Sorry I missed your thread all this time! I gotta catch up on it later I have some work to do in my rooms and Ill catch up on your thread hun! Today is my cleaning day for the house so I can't sit around talking on the net to long before the ol lady gets mad at me!  Ill be back Doc glad to catch back up with ya and sorry to see you aren't going to be growing for a while!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, she does such great work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

SHE IS GIVING ME A SIGN THAT SHE IS ALOMST DONE. WHAT A SWEET LADY..her final week......
 i did a rez change last night and had her ppm at 750. she has been eating so much less lately. 
Her ppms out this evening were 1190...so she contiunes to drink more water than nutes. 
SHe only needed a half gallon of water tonite. Shes slowing down slowing down and shes looking more and more done each day.
I might just start just feeding her water from her on in till she is all the way down to zero. 
Man she is has frosty dense short stocky buds. 

I took a really elaborate photoshoot with the lights on and off. 
I have to hide her in the corner tomorrow, disconnect. Ill remember to take a photo of my camoflauge this time. it was hard to pick my favorite images to post. 
I hope you enjoy looking at them..


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SHE IS GIVING ME A SIGN THAT SHE IS ALOMST DONE. WHAT A SWEET LADY..her final week......
> i did a rez change last night and had her ppm at 750. she has been eating so much less lately.
> Her ppms out this evening were 1190...so she contiunes to drink more water than nutes.
> SHe only needed a half gallon of water tonite. Shes slowing down slowing down and shes looking more and more done each day.
> ...


Yeah, it sounds like it's time for straight water! She's a beauty!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 19, 2012)

Simply beatiful Doc! Great job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks guys, its hard to believe shes going to go soon. waterfarm is low maintenance but you have to be there for her everyday to fill her tank. but that takes minutes... unlike my coco potted girls did. 8 of them would take up to an hour and a half to take care of. Should be interesting to see what my yield is off of the Deepblue .
It has taken me 4 months to complete this grow!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

PURPLE WRECK FINISHING UP....... DOUBLE SCROG


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

I love the scrog! I'm just not sure that the wood wouldn't attract mold in my room! I would have to use PVC!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

just beautiful doc, brings tears to my eyes, u can't stop growing! u my friend have been given great wisdom in the art of growing erbs, and i dont think you will feel the same without it  great work, BRAVO!

stay tuned on RIU ofcourse.....might keep you interested in doing what you're supposed to do...


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Wowsers, looks great Ambs, def on the finishing streak now. Peace, DST


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SHE IS GIVING ME A SIGN THAT SHE IS ALOMST DONE. WHAT A SWEET LADY..her final week......
> i did a rez change last night and had her ppm at 750. she has been eating so much less lately.
> Her ppms out this evening were 1190...so she contiunes to drink more water than nutes.
> SHe only needed a half gallon of water tonite. Shes slowing down slowing down and shes looking more and more done each day.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

deffo earned your scrog spurs doc! looks real tasty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2012)

OMG! what the fuck happened to my journal? I hope your happy riu.. .Im crying right now.
RIU should rot in hell, go to jail and be terminated. 
I spent so much of my time and energy on this journal. It was so important to me.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi ambz it was a hacker not riu. Their last bk up date was 02/20 so thats the restore point 

Happy belated bday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2012)

HI Scotty. I hope your well. Thanks on the birthday wish.

If RIU isnt backing up daily then why should i waste my time with a journal.. ?
TO me that is irrsponsible on RIU's part. They should be on top of these things! 
and wheres the apology and explaination from mr. Riu ON THE FRONT Page???
Wheres his transparancey and professionalism in such a serious event. 
I think we need to replace him with someone else immediately. 
He needs to be impeached!
WHERE IS THE FUCKING RESPECT????

HEY SCOTIA, now that i think about it what are you still doing on riu????
last i chatted with you you said you were leaving cuz riu deleted all your posts... 
and now your sticking up for him? 
what gives mate?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't worry your pretty little head DOC! All your true friends saw your journal and what you did Hun! It isn't worth crying over! You have alot more things in life to be thankful for to bother letting RIU ruin your day!  Smoke up and be happy that you live in a state that you can do that legaly in!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2012)

My day is far from ruined. I used this journal as a tool for reference for myself and others. It was a little piece of my life that was important to me. I did really love this journal in its entirety. I wanted to come back and read it in the future and look back at it , to reflect on my past and to find important notes if need be. 
I wont be making another journal on RIU, thats for sure. 

My deepest condolences for all my freinds here on RIU who lost major significant sections of their journals as well.You have every fuckin right to be upset ! and i think that is very natural. I will miss those parts of your journals as well.. There are so many journals i reference to and now i cant access that valuable information. i look at it like burning or ripping a part of a book away that you took time to write. 

So those of you that read this journal and want to know how it really ended, well it was amazing.....
really incredible... 

I was able to grow my girls out to the end, donate a large portion of high qualiity meds to my sick brothers and sisters in the PNW and was able to make it to Arizona with a lb of my own meds safely. I had some beautiful picutures of my harvest, my move, my travels across California and my first hike's in the beautiful Arizona desert. 

Take care my friends. Happy Growing and Medicating Always

Peace 

xox
Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been nippin in n out pal,couple of peeps that a only speak to on here,like yourself.

Jst been chexkin ma subd threads dnt bother with the rest. I'm jst wondering if any infor was stolen for ibstance ip addys??? Dnt think al b around much now,certainly no more pics jst in case.

You still got ma email addy??

Ps a wasnt stickin up for him jst lettin u jnow what a was informed & plz excuse.spelling am on ma stupid cell


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah DOC I understand! It is a little skethcy though. Shit like this happens and like scotia I don't feel comfortable on here anymore! Probably best to just stop fucking around on RIU other than helping people out with questions that I can answer.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tried to like your post but a keep forgettin its disappeared again lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 17, 2012)

yo.....  it's been a while, how are you? ... ... ...


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 19, 2012)

My thread was deleted  completely! I love looking back on my last year's journal and remembering the great memories.. I made a new one though ... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/514109-round-two-2012-vortex-plushberry.html#post7165538


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 24, 2012)

DAT darlin' how's it going. Hope you're enjoying your new home!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 29, 2012)

*yeah, my spring grow was completly removed. and as you can see, my sig reverted back to the old grow..*


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

At least you've still got your account, SB! I'm now Brobotrank, not Bobotrank. 

Avatar is still a gem


----------



## graab187 (May 16, 2012)

how do i change my reservior with a waterfarm scrog?????


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

Use the drain pipe - turn it sideways and the water drains out.


----------



## The Dawg (May 16, 2012)

graab187 said:


> how do i change my reservior with a waterfarm scrog?????


You Could Do Like I Did And Make Your Own WaterFarm With Attached Screen.If Your Already Using GH WaterFarm Use The Drain Tube.Peace And Opposum Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2012)

my second frightening waterfarm grow!!!!!!!!
hello my waterfarm brothas and sistas,
i am finishing up my Casey Jones waterfarm scrog and wanted to share a few pictures OF HER with you. 
I miss you guys and hope you are all doing well. THanks again for the inspiration , help and support with my waterfarmING SKILz
Big shout out to SCOTTYBALLS, DAYZT, KRIZNARFF,MR.2SHIM, OTTERMONKEY,DAWG,MIKEY,SCOTIA !AND THOSE OTHERS I MAY HAVE ACCIDENTLY FORGOTTEN IN THIS MOMENT that have helped me grow this most awesome plant.i love you all.....


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 21, 2012)

Yum! Killin it Ambz!! Those are some fat colas, how long did she take?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2012)

im rounding out my 8th week flowering..shes just started foxtailing . im worried about my humidity levels now...i moved to the desert and sold my dehumidifer thinkin ...hell i will never need it again!lol..BUT its been raining here everyday now! fuckin monsoon season!!!!! my humidiity level in my tent is 60%to 70% and the last thing i want to expereince is the dreaded bud rot! so im off to lowes to get a dehumidifer. lol..


----------



## Mr G row (Jul 21, 2012)

nice work amber, some really nice buds you have there. how long did you veg for?


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 21, 2012)

Call me crazy but I would leave the humidity if it doesn't get above ~70% for a long time, and as long as you have good airflow. Just make sure you keep venting for awhile at lights out to avoid a humidity spike. What are your temps like?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2012)

Mr G row said:


> nice work amber, some really nice buds you have there. how long did you veg for?


Hey mr. G thanks!! I vegged her for 4 weeks. 



mike91sr said:


> Call me crazy but I would leave the humidity if it doesn't get above ~70% for a long time, and as long as you have good airflow. Just make sure you keep venting for awhile at lights out to avoid a humidity spike. What are your temps like?


lol, i got the dehumidifer. My wattage is completely amped in the grow room . Im running 2 600 watt lights this grow. along with my AC unit, one 4 inline fans for light coolin.. 2 6 inch inline fans ..one for exhaust and one for air intake.. and my pumps for bubbles and one ocilating fan. So now i will have to run my dehumidier out the room into the next and hope it dont blow a fuse.lol.. .....
my airflow is really good . My temps i keep in the 60s lights out and 70s lights on. I dont think your crazy, i think your awesome! Im a worrier and it will ease my mind if i get the humiidiey down into the 40s. I have had too many friends loose good meds to mold and rot.I have never had my tent so humid. I cant take the risk at this point.. but if i can get the unit on at least now i know it still might be OK. so thanks for your input.


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey mr. G thanks!! I vegged her for 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> lol, i got the dehumidifer. My wattage is completely amped in the grow room . Im running 2 600 watt lights this grow. along with my AC unit, one 4 inline fans for light coolin.. 2 6 inch inline fans ..one for exhaust and one for air intake.. and my pumps for bubbles and one ocilating fan. So now i will have to run my dehumidier out the room into the next and hope it dont blow a fuse.lol.. .....
> my airflow is really good . My temps i keep in the 60s lights out and 70s lights on. I dont think your crazy, i think your awesome! Im a worrier and it will ease my mind if i get the humiidiey down into the 40s. I have had too many friends loose good meds to mold and rot.I have never had my tent so humid. I cant take the risk at this point.. but if i can get the unit on at least now i know it still might be OK. so thanks for your input.


Bummer about having to run into the other room, I have extension cords for that too. Better safe than sorry for sure, and late in flower theres definitely no point in risking it, especially at the cost of peace of mind. I've just noticed better growth with higher humidity. Your temps arent high though so its not as big of a deal, I'm hitting 82-83 most days and low humidity with high temps just doesn't make the girls too happy. Up around 65-70 they explode though. Either way, what youre doin is workin! Glad you have it worked out. I really wanna try that Casey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Bummer about having to run into the other room, I have extension cords for that too. Better safe than sorry for sure, and late in flower theres definitely no point in risking it, especially at the cost of peace of mind. I've just noticed better growth with higher humidity. Your temps arent high though so its not as big of a deal, I'm hitting 82-83 most days and low humidity with high temps just doesn't make the girls too happy. Up around 65-70 they explode though. Either way, what youre doin is workin! Glad you have it worked out. I really wanna try that Casey


huh,now you got me thinkin...lol... i will def keep that information in mind. 
Breeders Boutique has Casey JOnes . I think they are on sale or something this month. There is some kind of special with Casey and the DOG Kush. 
DST where are you?lol... go ahead and plug your awesome genetics here my friend. Thats where i got this seed from.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2012)

super fricking imressed. wow wow wow. good work amb's keep it up


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 22, 2012)

Good job man ... See nothing to but to do it


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 22, 2012)

You know your grow is epic when you get scottyballs to post in it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> super fricking imressed. wow wow wow. good work amb's keep it up


thanks eazy, thanks for stopping waterfarm pal



SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Good job man ... See nothing to but to do it


Thankyou Scotty. Its always a pleasure and an honor to have you stop by. Your a legend and a hero to many. 



mr2shim said:


> You know your grow is epic when you get scottyballs to post in it!


NO DOUBT! fuckin Scottyballs! holyshit.lol.. the dude i like completely worship. sweet.and your an incredible grower too, someone i really admire alot as well.

Heres some more BUDPORN for you all...
end of the 8th week, Im flushing. I will most likely chop next weekend !!!


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome there looks like a decent yield this time enjoy can;t wait till i am on that week lol just finished day 27


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice Doc, you got it dailed in tight.what strain is that?


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 22, 2012)

God Damn I Say God Damn Sista Look At Those Cannibus Missile's Justa Watin To Send Yoy Lucky Azz To Da Moon Sista Amber That Is One Of Phe Sexeist Plants Ive Seen Peace And Get In Da Pit And Love Someone


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

AMOZIN!!!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks eazy, thanks for stopping waterfarm pal
> 
> 
> Thankyou Scotty. Its always a pleasure and an honor to have you stop by. Your a legend and a hero to many.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2012)

daaayum that's a grip of casey Doc. nice work pet


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Holy moly thats 1 top notch plant well done ambz looks sweet mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2012)

my scissors are dripping of TCH. I have never had to clean my scissors off in such short intervals.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2012)

pre harvest video " Kill Casey Jones"
[video=youtube_share;O0wL8Rq2ORw]http://youtu.be/O0wL8Rq2ORw[/video]


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2012)

That is, simply amazing!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, I hope my Waterfarm, looks the same in the end!!! Amazing roots


----------



## chocabloc (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Doc. Last two waterfarm grows are looking unbeliveable. Was planning 8 in soil but gonna go with 4 aqua farms instead with plants in 4 stages with 6 week veg. Im thinking 4 dr 120's with 2 600 watt hps for vegging and a 250 watt mh and some cfls for starting off plants. So basically ill start one plant in one dr 120 and 6 week later start another one and so on till i have four running. A perpetual setup is what im looking for. Harvest one plant a month. What you think of this? Is a six week veg too much for a dr 120. I will be following your scrog. How long did you veg the Blue haze? What was your yield off the blue haze and the casey jones? Im hoping that with the aqua farms larger res I can skip filling the res a day or two. I more than likely will not be away for a day during my grow but just in case Id like the option of leaving it for a day or so if neccessary. Have to stick to low plant numbers due to location.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2012)

oh my god this site has really gotten cheezey with their advertising... asian women who want a boyfreind.lol.. how pathetic. THis use to be a respectable mj forum
it just goes to show what an asshole runs this place. 

chocabloc cheers mate! thanks for the kind words. 
good move with moving out of soil to hydro.. very smart move indeed. Your yields will be significantly larger and once you get the system fiugred out.. its so fuckin simple really. 
you know im not all that familiar with Aqua farm, my mate Scotia uses them, you should chat with him about those. 
but they sound wonderful if you can go awayand leave for a few days. 
Six week veg your going to have to have a large screen and a large space. 
YES 4 DR 120s sound PERFECT.. 4 large scrog screens to fit tent corner to corner with clamps to hold her up. 
and some other things, anyway i grew Deep Blue not Blue Haze .lol..and im drying my casey jones right now but i will let you know the yeild when she is ready to wiegh dry.
take it easy and good luck


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Morning Doc..beautiful plant...this place is turning into yahoo email ads,lol.......watch...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=L6uZQJe-Tt8


----------



## Azoned (Aug 4, 2012)

hey Dr. Amber,
Long time. No see.
Where have I been?
you saw these as babies...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah pretty sad place this has turned into 

but a lot of fun memories


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 8, 2012)

Me Soooooo Horney.Me love You Long Time.5 Dollar


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow - been away for most of the spring and summer so far, and thought I'd pop in to see what's shakin.... how's it going Amber, looks like your waterfarms are producing!! I'd better not say too much yet as I have tons of catching up to do first..lol.

I just finished harvesting some nice Pineapple Express a few weeks ago from my latest WF grow...I'll post some pics soon. Great to be back!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2012)

raiderman said:


> Good Morning Doc..beautiful plant...this place is turning into yahoo email ads,lol.......watch...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=L6uZQJe-Tt8


yeah this place is ewwy goowey strange 



Azoned said:


> hey Dr. Amber,
> Long time. No see.
> Where have I been?
> you saw these as babies...
> ...


that is fuckin beautiful~! 



Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah pretty sad place this has turned into
> 
> but a lot of fun memories


very fucked up place indeed . i get no respect here. I still dont have my personal messaging and can not rep anyone. no fuckin respect. and now after growing this award winning plant.. a plant that produced One pound 2.5 ouces of the finest quality Sativa medicine. what ever i got another journal at a much much cooler website called bubbleponices. NOW THAT PLACE FUCKIN ROCKS!!!!! 


The Dawg said:


> Me Soooooo Horney.Me love You Long Time.5 Dollar


your hysterical.



Dayzt said:


> Wow - been away for most of the spring and summer so far, and thought I'd pop in to see what's shakin.... how's it going Amber, looks like your waterfarms are producing!! I'd better not say too much yet as I have tons of catching up to do first..lol.
> 
> I just finished harvesting some nice Pineapple Express a few weeks ago from my latest WF grow...I'll post some pics soon. Great to be back!!


DUDE! missed you!!!!!
glad to hear your doing well and still kickin around with the WAterfarms. 
I love you DAYZT, you know i always have and your a hero to me..! you are a true inspiration as a writer and gardener and cool all around dude.
I remember the time ... a true turning point in my life.... after i got my waterfarm out of the box and i was so very intimidated by all the parts > i told you that i was returning it and you said" NO!!! " you picked me up and encouraged me soldier on! and i did , that was a real turning point in my gardening career. I went hydro for the first time and have now been able to achieve such magnificent monster award winning plants. Thanks from the bottome of my heart! Im baked on Casey JOnes. a fine fine sativa medication with powerful muscle relaxing strengh and cerebral energy.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 13, 2012)

Dr. Amber.. paging Dr. Amber.. woah i've been waiting for you to get back.. i felt the same way about my waterfarm.. and it took me a while to actually... just do it.. but after seeing your run.. wow.. your yeild was 18.5 zips!! craziness!! Sativa to top it off.. nice work!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2012)

Dayzt said:


> Wow - been away for most of the spring and summer so far, and thought I'd pop in to see what's shakin.... how's it going Amber, looks like your waterfarms are producing!! I'd better not say too much yet as I have tons of catching up to do first..lol.
> 
> I just finished harvesting some nice Pineapple Express a few weeks ago from my latest WF grow...I'll post some pics soon. Great to be back!!


Hey long time no post! I just came back from the dead as well. Not much on RIU though. I have a PE grow going on bubbleponics. You should come and check it out!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Dr. Amber.. paging Dr. Amber.. woah i've been waiting for you to get back.. i felt the same way about my waterfarm.. and it took me a while to actually... just do it.. but after seeing your run.. wow.. your yeild was 18.5 zips!! craziness!! Sativa to top it off.. nice work!


Hey Doc! my pager finally went off!! lol...Yeah craziness I know . I Like NEVER expected that much weight. ever! It will prob be the best grow in my life and im so happy to have experienced it. I guess its like you know you.. theres always that one girl special girl in your life , i think Casey was it.. but who knows. i have these 2 Jack Heres going now..so we shall what will happen... first vid with my new camera.
[video=youtube;qmQu26ou12I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmQu26ou12I&feature=share&list=UUUvMpx0YXMvcICJB8iqCIMw[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Dweezie! my JH #2 didn't make the cut... she was falling too far behind JH #1 , she was stunted and sick. So as luck had it I was gifted a pre 98 Bubba Kush beauty to replace her with... when I received The bubba kush she was in a party cup of soil and started in rockwool looking super healthy! 

I carefully removed the soil and rockwool and rinsed her off well in my kitchen sink , spraying her roots with the sink hose. I got almost all the soil off the roots. 
I took out half of the hydroton pebbles from the farm and then placed her in the farm and covered her back up with the pebbles. I realize this is pretty brutal and do expect some significant shock in the next week or two. but as of now.. she looks terrific and seems really happy. 

I fimmed Jack Herer a few days ago and shes making a nice recovery already.


Pre 98 Bubba Kush.. so excited to be growing her. I have heard nothing but awesome reports on this strain. I have yet to smoke her..




Jack Herer after a fim job...recovering very nicely. 

Jack Herer to the left and Bubba Kush to the right!


and the one and only..
weed miester


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work Dr! You should get some lovely buds from those babies


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2013)

awesome mask Doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

sucks this place has you on lockdown. who'd you upset? don't let em get you down. power tripping fools


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 22, 2013)

DGT ^^agreed 


ha ha Doc










> Pre 98 Bubba Kush.. so excited to be growing her. I have heard nothing but awesome reports on this strain. I have yet to smoke her..


i can get sum crosses toya

i got sun dats 1/2 bubb now got sum 3/4 bubb cumin in next



sendin good Karma yo way mah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work Dr! You should get some lovely buds from those babies


Thank you Easty! The Jack herer Is so PRETTY! I tried fimming her but she didn't fim? Im really not sure what is happening or happened. I thought I did a fim but it didn't work. I have had some plants in the past not take a top or fimm.. you know not branch out ... Im not sure why they do this. I am waiting to try again but I get this weird vibe not to right now.. its like shes to pretty to top with her nodes so tight. Has that ever happened to you?


2easy said:


> awesome mask Doc.


Thanks 2 easy! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> sucks this place has you on lockdown. who'd you upset? don't let em get you down. power tripping fools


im not sure what you mean man? lol. .your a trip. but thanks for the concern sweet cakes.oh that reminds me.. I think you should get the morph suit like you want to. and like look soooo super hot in it.. with your new cycling figure. I bet your girlfriend would like it too! It could be like the mufkee crew super hero weed outfit. 



Dwezelitsame said:


> DGT ^^agreed
> 
> 
> ha ha Doc
> ...


thanks for thinkin about me! but no thanks, im good , got plenty. 

I threw a lite weight tomato trellis net on the bubba kush, shes doing pretty well. 
No droop, no significant growth. Im not sure shes growing at all yet but looks good for such a shocking transplant. 
The Jack Herer looks phenomenal. My fimming job I didn't take. I will just try topping her soon. 
wow! im so excited.. 5 minutes till lights on with my Fruity Pebbles OG!!!! 
here she is .. sexy isn't she


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr Amber Trich with long hair I remember you saying he was growing it ages ago. Nice mop he's got now eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

i was just meaning who's taken your privileges, anyway not important! 

i'm still a bit podgy for the morph suit.. lycra shorts and a jersey i can do lol that's power rangery enough haahah


----------



## 619ster (Jul 24, 2013)

Checking in for the action!!! Bubba Kush eh? Lucky gal!! That there is some grade A Yummy!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Don, this years Cup T-shirts we are doing them in lycra so you better be in shape, lmfao.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was just meaning who's taken your privileges, anyway not important!
> 
> i'm still a bit podgy for the morph suit.. lycra shorts and a jersey i can do lol that's power rangery enough haahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2013)

I feed mr trichome lots of high grade quality weed and he slips into anything my heart desires.lol
yeah dst, his hair is a mop. After countless bad haircuts he refuses to let anyone touch his hair. They never do what he wants them too, so hes been on lock down for a while. not even a trim.im surprised its holding up so well. lol,

ive been super lucky 619ster for getting these power house clones these last few months in such a loser town. I just happened to meet up with a couple seriously cool cats with big hearts,exellent strains and willing to share the luv.

im so into that lycra Breeders boutique line of clothing. I will want to order a swimmers bathing suit, lycra shirts.. both short and long sleeved and a pair of lycra biking pants and shorts. 

Donnie, I did finally get my pm privys back a while ago after a year of whinning. oh and I see that post about bubbleponics being so great.. well it ends up it sucks ass and they banned me.lol..I still cant believe it .I miss madginnypig.oink oink oink.


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Heya Amber. Sucks about your led's. But the buds are looking very nice and full of crystal. Going to be an interesting few weeks watching them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

fuck dem bubbleheads, BB crew got this on lock.

quick pictorial using an onion lolz



then you wrap in duct tape, i sometimes cut down a small yogurt pot and put the peat pellet or rapid tooter in it then sellotape over it so it won't fall out. hope you get what i'm meaning. it's not clear from the pic but you only need cut slits up one half then squeeze the bottom half in and it'll snuggly fit.

next time i get a cut n it's going fairyairways i'll do a proper pictorial for you ambz  

how's the pebbles doing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

this cropped up in the uk thread might give you a better idea


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

Can someone please send me an onion? I neeeeeeed me onions man!

quick funny, The Dutch word for Onion is Ui, (pronouned kind of like "Owe!") plural is "uien", Owe-en. Gotta love them klompers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

I got 2 bucketfulls you want red or white  lolz


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

homegrown lad? bet they are nice too.,...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah you bet man, they're a bit immature but full of flavour.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice tutorial DonJuan! that really helps me visualize much better. and also tape down the onion inside the plastic bottle too, right? like with duct tape and wet the papertowel .That sounds a little tricky. oh yeah the yogurt containter!!! I can tape down the onion in the wet papertowel in side placed inside a Yoplait yogurt containter inside the plastic bottle.. ! I think I got it now!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2013)

pebbles is looking real yummy and getting fat. I wish the white pistils would all hurry up and wither. I got them little maggots In my coco. this will be the longest flush I have ever done in coco.. about 2 weeks.lol..I want to see if it makes a difference in the quality of smooth smoke and more potent taste budd popping taste. heres a couple pictures. its hard to get good ones in the phototron. When im ready to harvest I will def step it up and present a really nice photo shot. wait a minute this is my waterfarm journal.lol.. Heres the waterfarm now.. Coming on like a beast. finally got a good top on the Jack Herer. I place the scrog screen down this weekend. Keepin it cool in there temps at 75 making sure the rez temp stays cool to ward off root rot. with the new Avenger light reflector having NO cooling light im winging it this grow.lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2013)

DAY one Flower.. AUG 1, 2013. 
Scrog Screen down, lights off 6 am to 6 pm. 
Watch this space EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2013)

i really wish i'd gotten the US version of the waterfarm, the european one is like 2ft square, no way you could move it 1 man 

two weeks just water to flush you're missing out on weight. i use Ripen which is basically a mild PK mix for there last mix and erryting is irie mon!


----------



## tewinin (Aug 1, 2013)

Ha gotta love the disco balls, awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i really wish i'd gotten the US version of the waterfarm, the european one is like 2ft square, no way you could move it 1 man
> 
> two weeks just water to flush you're missing out on weight. i use Ripen which is basically a mild PK mix for there last mix and erryting is irie mon!


ill buy you the usa waterfarm sweetie...early chrimbo present! I checked on the RIpen , but the usa don't carry it. BUMMER! cuz it sounded like some really awesome stuff. The chick at the hydro store said that the GH Kool bloom is the usa version, but when I read the lable, it doesn't sound like it to me. You are right on about me losing weight with stopping my feeding too early. next watering I will give one more hit of hammerhead and see what happens cuz shes still pumpin the pistils out with no end in sight.lol 


tewinin said:


> Ha gotta love the disco balls, awesome!


thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

your a sweetheart amber but no way i could accept A they cost a bomb and B the postage would cost 2 bombs! lol

ripen is easy enough to send to you though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2013)

Please just let me send one to you, your like the little brother I never had but always wanted and I really want to do this for you.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Doc I Just Purchased This Product Called M.O.A.B.I Dont know How It Stacks Up Against Ripen But In My Research I Found Growers Reporting Great Things So I Thought I Would Give It A Try.What Ya Think??????http://madfarmerproducts.com/mother-of-all-blooms/


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 3, 2013)

i have always used Botanicare ripe and hydroplex for my blooming enhancers. Only thing i have used works great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Please just let me send one to you, your like the little brother I never had but always wanted and I really want to do this for you.


lmao i think we're actually same age or i may be older. no thanks ambz, there's too much shit going down over here presently house moves which may or may not go ahead family issues 

much love to you Amber your good peoples.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Doc I Just Purchased This Product Called M.O.A.B.I Dont know How It Stacks Up Against Ripen But In My Research I Found Growers Reporting Great Things So I Thought I Would Give It A Try.What Ya Think??????http://madfarmerproducts.com/mother-of-all-blooms/


i do like the way it looks. I might use it in da future. Thanks for letting me know about it. 


Hÿdra;9427072 said:


> i have always used Botanicare ripe and hydroplex for my blooming enhancers. Only thing i have used works great



I like botanicare products. thanks for letting me know what u use to get your big buds.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao i think we're actually same age or i may be older. no thanks ambz, there's too much shit going down over here presently house moves which may or may not go ahead family issues
> 
> much love to you Amber your good peoples.


Sorry to hear about your family issues. But the offer stands when ever you think you might be ready.

I got the Kool bloom powder and applied it . I see incredible results..Kool bloom powder is more equivalent to the Ripen Uk stuff don has....1/4 teaspoon in a gallon. 


Video Update week 1 Flower...I had like ZERO issues with my Bubba Kush clone transplant . She never wilted or went into ANY type of shock..
I love growing and im loving the way things are shaping up! 
[video=youtube_share;Uv5B6gW_Kik]http://youtu.be/Uv5B6gW_Kik[/video]


----------



## nouchebag (Aug 5, 2013)

Ahhh!!! I just got two waterfarms and will be starting some raspberry caugh soon! I am building a grow room and I am doing the whole room with waterfarms so I am so excited! Just spent 4 hours reading every page!!!! I can't wait! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Doc I Just Purchased This Product Called M.O.A.B.I Dont know How It Stacks Up Against Ripen But In My Research I Found Growers Reporting Great Things So I Thought I Would Give It A Try.What Ya Think??????http://madfarmerproducts.com/mother-of-all-blooms/


MOAB is the shit, give it a go. I have some pics of what it has done for me somewhere on here.


Wassup AMbz? Guess i'm stupid late to the party huh ?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh Hell Ya Sis That Fruity Pebbles Is 1 Nasty Azz Hoe And Needs To Be Taught A Lesson Bam Bam


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> MOAB is the shit, give it a go. I have some pics of what it has done for me somewhere on here.
> 
> 
> Wassup AMbz? Guess i'm stupid late to the party huh ?


Brother Shyt How Do You Run Your M.O.A.B. Im Just Looking For Advice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Brother Shyt How Do You Run Your M.O.A.B. Im Just Looking For Advice


im going to have to go back and look in my journal. My growshop guy back home hooked me up with his own dosage chart it was pretty easy and if i remember correctly i used it all through flower. ill go give it a look for ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/339030-my-first-legal-medical-grow-379.html#post6599084


> *[h=2][/h] yea i use it at 1/4 tsp for week 1-4 and then 1/2tsp from then on. or maybe it was an 1/8 and then a 1/4. lol i need to get some more though it does seem to give em a lil jumpstart.​
> *


It was the 1/8 and then 1/4. this is per gallon btw.


----------



## 619ster (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Doc looking good in here! I see y'all were bringing up bloom boosters. I am personally not a fan of them and don't use any at all. But if I do decide to try them again, I'm going with the MOAB + Hammer Head combo. I've heard and seen so many amazing results from that combo from pro growers it's rediculous. As much hype on that combo as the Girl Scout Cookies lol. I've been running the ARC cut I have for quite a while now, so I'm sure I'd be able to tell quite easily if it actually does "boost" anything. Maybe somebody here should try it? Hard to say though from only one run, or trying it on strains being ran for first times. But the folks I've seen use it and say it really worked are folks who run the same strains in the same environment every run. So they can easily compare one run to the next.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2013)

haha, brotha Shyt.lol.ill try MoaB with hammerhead next, it sounds like a winning combo, since I use hammerhead already.I would just need to get the MOAB. I might also throw in a pinch of my new KoolBloom powder as well. It did a nice job during the last few days . Here are a couple Harvest pictures of Fruity Pebble OG Kush.\


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 8, 2013)

you''re in for SUCH a treat! That stuff looks PHENOMENAL!


----------



## 619ster (Aug 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, brotha Shyt.lol.ill try MoaB with hammerhead next, it sounds like a winning combo, since I use hammerhead already.I would just need to get the MOAB. I might also throw in a pinch of my new KoolBloom powder as well. It did a nice job during the last few days . Here are a couple Harvest pictures of Fruity Pebble OG Kush.\
> View attachment 2767642View attachment 2767644View attachment 2767645


Exactly what I've been missing in my life!!! And I don't know bout anybody else but I can sit here and look at your avatar for hours lol. Looks like lots of fun going on there lmao!! Please don't forget the smoke report


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got myself some of the same casey Jones seeds. Nice vids on her loved the strobe light! Any tips on her or anything i need to look out for, if ya don't mind!! 

am subbed now and just in time for flower it looks!! 

i had a few waterfarms (the big ones) uk, i ended up removing the clay pebbs bit and using her as a dwc bucket, i now have a 10gallon acctual res! Didn't like waiting for roots to make way through the pebs....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2013)

tips for Casey Jones.. top and fimm her a lot in veg.. through out her 4 week veg and start early. she rebounds quickly. get a scrog screen down on her at about 9-12 inches and weaver her under the screen every time she pops out up till about 5 to 6 weeks flower... she loves it and will reward you greatly. make sure you do complete rez changes once a week or more often if you can. shit man, I got lots of tips.. give me some pictures so I can see your set up or go over to the Waterfarm Club where you can get help if you need it. good luck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

hey bouncin boobies lady! i was gonna stick my head in here and ask you to throw up that monster scrog casey biatch you did a a while back. no one ever gets tired of seeing it! and the avi


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2013)

hi shure thang friends.. I will .... the pebbles smells amazing ! I have not smoked or ingested aNy thC for 3 days now. Im waiting for the weekend to do my smoke report. I burp the jar daily ,.. twice..... and its hard not to smoke her decadent delicious aroma... very hard. here is a picture of Casey Jones in the beginning of Flowering but I don't have an exact date.. , shes already massive taking up much of my screen. the following picture is the Jack Herer and Bubba Kush day 14 flower doing very very well. I really hope they fill up the screen completely. Im tucking the branches and flowers everyday trying to spread them to fill. My Jack Herer is soooo lop sided, almost at a 45 d3g33 angle out the bucket.then I pulled her the opposite direction to fill the back of the screen. I can hear her say ,hurt me .. hurt me..lol . lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow amber, are you gonna have enough space to finish.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah i will have just enough ,sweetcakes


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 14, 2013)

I just pulled down some Bubba..... you will be VERY happy i think


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi ! This is now complete!! 

*IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date:8-17-2013
Strain:Fruity Pebbles OG
Judger. Amber Trichome
Breeder:Alien Genetics
Growerr. Amber Trichome

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
10 
2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.
10
3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [ ] Cloudy [x ] Amber [ x] Dark [ ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [x ] Green [x ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: [10 ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [10 ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [] Floral [ 5] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ 10] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ]
Melon [ ] Pine [x ] Cedar [ x] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ]
Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ 7] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [7 ] Spice [ 10] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

7. Aroma [10 ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.LOL>. I hate to say it, lol. But after whiffing on it for a while my nose was ON fire..Very very strong rocket fuel like intensity.almost too much to bear for 10 seconds. Its mind blowingly strong smelling. I had some wrapped up in 2 zip lock backs, in a paper bad and then in my zipper tighly sealed lunch box and it reeked right threw it . The cure time will be interesting seeing how she changes. Im looking forward to a sweeter smell then I am getting right now.

8. Seed content [0 YEAH! ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. Weeks cured [1.5 ] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (VOLACNO) [ X]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ]
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ]
Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [9 ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ 5] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ 4] Vanilla [ 2]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [10 ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [8 ] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [8 ] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [10 Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:

==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage [One balloon ] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [immediate ] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence [9 ] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [ 10] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative,
lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency [9 ] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [4 ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [0 ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [9 ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day.
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [x ] Night - sleep [ ]

9. Overall satisfaction [8 ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [6 ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere,
current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [ x] No [ ]

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. 9. im stoned immaculate.
*
The Sativa High is nice and clear with a heavinesss to it that creates a lot of clarity and relaxation. It is a great anxiety reducer .it seems to slow time down. I really am enjoying it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

lol so stoned you cant finish the report. sounds bomb shizzle amber

you need one of these  http://www.jmldirect.com/uk/food-storage/food-sealer/invt/f04fs20100000001/ 1 seal is fine to walk round with 2 is fine to post haahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2013)

yeah I was too stoned to finish the report yesterday. haahaa, you caught that, nioce.
I started my day today with a balloon of lemon skunk that has been curing for like 2 years. That herb is devastatingly powerful. I had to take a nap and start fresh.. 
Im thinkin of double lemon skunk waterfarms next round with a bigger tent and another new Avenger Light HOod. 
so I just got back from the gym , chillin now with an ice pack around my neck...and did another balloon of the Fruity Pebbles. So I will finish the smoke report now. thanKyou for your patience.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]ZBEmrWSzTyU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2013)

bReAKfaST of CHAMPIONS!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2013)

after indulging in my fruity pebbles I worked on my scrog biotch. Jack Herer is out of control wild and ugly... She has stretched like a fuckin skinny crack whore. Shes all rubbery like a dandelion patch on meth... Im concerned. I weaved her down and even pushed her into major Pre98 bubba Kush scrog screen territory. I coulnt bear the uneven canopy . She resembles my Cottoncandy waterfarm that ended up hermie. So im watching her realllll close. Here are some before and after the tuck pictures. PPMs around 900, ave tent temp 72 degrees. Humidiy ave 50 %. ave eating one gallon per day. Bubba looks the part.. nice flower formation, beautiful even canopy, very pretty plant, low maintenance.i don't need to tuck her at all anymore. if Jack Herer stretches anymore im thinking about adding a second scrog screen on top of this here first one I have down.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 20, 2013)

looking really nice!!! Well done1

Did you get the hurricane today in your neck of the woods??? It came down hard at my place.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Hydra, Jack Herer...she really bounced back overnight and gobbled down TWO whole gallons of food. so I did a rez change on her...and weaved her a bit more this evening. I think shes going to be a monster. I was working northwest and got like 20 drops . the sky looked so black . I didn't no there was a hurricane.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

you know wat I think about it.MOOSEKNUCKLES.


----------



## Repete (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratz, on another lovely grow and harvest.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking great as always! The fruity pebbles sound pretty awesome man, would love to smoke a bowl lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> bReAKfaST of CHAMPIONS!!!!
> View attachment 2782682


MMMMMM, I'll take a bowl Ambz!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking good as usual Doc!! We just harvested our Plushberry (waterfarm grown of course, but no scrog this time) last weekend and I've posted it up. Here's a few sample pics and the link to the post..




https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/712856-plushberry-2013-a.html#post9530447

Great to see your still going strong with the waterfarm grows!!

Peace!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2013)

i would luv to smoke a bowl with you guys too ,the pebbles is seriously strong dankidy dank.it hits me like a lightning bolt immediately after one toke and sends shock waves all through my body..it leans of the heavy body stone side. the smell remains really strong and fuel like with a burn to it, makes my eyes tears. I believe I must have gotten the more piney pheno. the taste is fruity though.has a kinda floral taste to it, not quite sure I taste fruity pebbles and milk, more like roses or something..lol..
Hey DayzT, long time no see, glad your still kickin it and your plushberry is GORGEOUS! im looking forward to the smoke report.
things are really really going well for me, no problems at all. Heres a color pencil drawing I did of the Alien Genetics Fruity peBBles OG KUSH!View attachment 2804157


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn Sis Your Creativity Blow My Mind.It Reminds Me Of My Trippy Acid Black Light Days 

Hey Btw Im Going To Harvest My Sexy Azz Babs This Weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

looks like some alien banshee shiz DAT, NOICE


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Sis Your Creativity Blow My Mind.It Reminds Me Of My Trippy Acid Black Light Days
> 
> Hey Btw Im Going To Harvest My Sexy Azz Babs This Weekend
> 
> View attachment 2805179


Thanks Dawgie!! that colour drawing does look really 70's doesn't it?.. I like the psychedilec art eara. I like to wrap my soft tender hands around those well done donkey dicks you grow with your Alien. just think dawg area 51 lights with Alien Genetics! god damn what a combo.hopefully one day I can get abord that space ship. have fun harvesting your sexy biotch.woof woof woof


Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like some alien banshee shiz DAT, NOICE


alien got some killa genetics. I really wanna grow EWOK . I seen some bad ass photos of it, really got me excited. but now im like soooo excited about the Girl Scout Cookies as well. talk about some serious shugar amigo. those cookies DRIP with sugar. I got caught lickin my computer screen with GSC porn on it. hahaha! im looking at the Sin City Mint Cookies.. check out these genetics. fuckin INSANE!! moonshine in it too.. got to love it !http://de.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2013)

smoking on the last of my Breeder Boutique dEEp BLue from my very very first waterfarm!


----------



## dwight smokum (Sep 19, 2013)

read this whole thread. how wide did you make the screen?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2013)

i make my screens 4x4 to fit the tent. its EZ! I just go to the local artisto store and select the painters stretcher wood bars that are the right size. and slide them together. You know , like your going to stretch your own canvas to paint on, but minus the canvas!! add some small metal corner braces and it will be nice and strong. then get some itty bitty lil screws and drill the screws in all around the frame like about 1 and 1/2 or 2 inches apart depending on how big squares you want your scrog screen to be. then get some twine and string it up baby! . oh yah ...and don't forget the clamps to rest the screen on ...one below and one above.one Above to keep the screen held down when your beast starts to cream and scream.good luck Dwight!


----------



## dwight smokum (Sep 19, 2013)

cream and scream?...hmmmmmm.. sounds like my 1st x wife..hehehe......bought a wf unit today and i've got the hydroton soakin in 5 gal bucket....thanks for the reply. was afraid you had flew the coop..next question is this. how would you put to best use a 1000 watter with the waterfarms?....i can go as high as 4 plants but 3 would be better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

digging the pic Amber hun. deeeeep blue. i've been running down my supplies of that one too. it's so sweet and more ish 

what's cookin? what's up for the xmas toke table?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2013)

dwight smokum said:


> cream and scream?...hmmmmmm.. sounds like my 1st x wife..hehehe......bought a wf unit today and i've got the hydroton soakin in 5 gal bucket....thanks for the reply. was afraid you had flew the coop..next question is this. how would you put to best use a 1000 watter with the waterfarms?....i can go as high as 4 plants but 3 would be better.


cool beans baby! now your talkin'!! waterfarms fuckin rock and with 3 to 4 plants your going to be like a king in the jungle. with 1000 watts you can have a toasty 4 x 4 tent like me or go bigger . id go bigger if I was you. cuz 3 waterfarms is too big for a 4x4 secret jardin tent. wow mighty dwighty, this is going to be huge. im very excited to follow yur grow and help in anyway I can if you need some advice. I got the farm recipe down pretty tight now so hit me up if yo need help.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> digging the pic Amber hun. deeeeep blue. i've been running down my supplies of that one too. it's so sweet and more ish
> 
> what's cookin? what's up for the xmas toke table?


thanks sweetlips.ive got a couple beasts ready to chop. xmas toke table will be seriously decadent and fuckin moutherwateringly overload with sugary sweetness. I have soooo many possibilities. its all about timing my man, im really want a cookie clone but got some fem seeds coming my way as well., some exotic shit. darkstar, lemon kush, I don't know what it will be right now but it will be scrumptious .. and whats abouts u? what will you be swerving ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

Sup desert diva! Hahaha crimbo is the time for decadankness eh lol!! Lemon koosh As the center piece sounds all gravy 

My table is gonna be bare on Xmas day but new years should be brimming with psycho killer and SSB (smelly cherry x smelly berry) first run for these bambinos. 

Got a zombie dead celebrity party to get ready for! Going as Osama bin laden. Bad taste tastic  been having allsorts of fun playing with liquid latex and fake blood. Its not your typical male thing but I love playing dress up lol. And I got some Molly to make things pop lol...

Have a great weekend pet!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2013)

Shit, I am a grown ass man and halloween is still my favorite holiday. I probably have more fun dressing up then my son does lol.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> smoking on the last of my Breeder Boutique dEEp BLue from my very very first waterfarm! View attachment 2808309


That's crazy you still have some from your first WF grow, everything I have grown as of yet has been smoked... I wish i would have kept at few nugs.. 

BTW, I started a journal for my current grow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2013)

shit mon, I wanna grow smelly cherry smelly berry. that sounds the fukin BOMB! i love zombies, show me your zombie costume please donmbzie.

wheres your grow at mr. 2 shim? i looked and cannot locate. good to hear from you amigo!

well i harvested bubba, she rocks! . all dense bud and gorgeous. Now Jack has been unleashed from the 2 scrog screens and is a fuckin mess.lol. i tried my best to tame that beast for 2 hours tonite.I pruned her back, tons of dead leaves, branches bunched and twisted with no place to grow. I tried to sepearte them and give her the space she needs.i placed down a fresh wide threaded scrog screen to separate her branches that were all bunched up and suffocating with no space. its been kinda horrific . im praying for a bounce back in the next week.... as her massive buds are all kinda wilted and some were accidently supercropped during the transition.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2013)

hahah me too ambz, this one i've not really sent testers out. i wanna get it a couple of stages more refined. both parents were of course winners 

sounds like your having fun HST'ing your next badass scrog  she'll bounce right back and you knows it 

zombie bin laden selfie lol....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2013)

OMG you look so HOT! I would totally do you if I were a zombie, you know, eat you!! I tried to find my zombie pix for you but with no success. It was very scary, a Hollywood prosthetic face piece. I won a prize at the Cannazbiz zombie cup.lol. im having a hard time waking up today from a very heavy dream... I was hiking in the wild green marijuana fields in Columbia in search of some rare land race strains...... And the evasive Holy Grail of a strain called "Columbian Gold". I let Arjan Roskam follow along with me as my Sherpa, and let him appy my suntan oil on my catamaran as I sailed across the high sea's. im trying to ween myself off of a Starbucks addiction but my Foldger just aint cutting it. My Jack Herer has been rescrogged with 2 scrog screens.She shure don't look like the pics of any Jacks I seen on line! fuckin Arjan so stoned hes getting the seeds mixed up? have a nice day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 24, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> shit mon, I wanna grow smelly cherry smelly berry. that sounds the fukin BOMB! i love zombies, show me your zombie costume please donmbzie.
> 
> wheres your grow at mr. 2 shim? i looked and cannot locate. good to hear from you amigo!
> 
> well i harvested bubba, she rocks! . all dense bud and gorgeous. Now Jack has been unleashed from the 2 scrog screens and is a fuckin mess.lol. i tried my best to tame that beast for 2 hours tonite.I pruned her back, tons of dead leaves, branches bunched and twisted with no place to grow. I tried to sepearte them and give her the space she needs.i placed down a fresh wide threaded scrog screen to separate her branches that were all bunched up and suffocating with no space. its been kinda horrific . im praying for a bounce back in the next week.... as her massive buds are all kinda wilted and some were accidently supercropped during the transition.


Hey, sorry for the late reply been a bit busy. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/727958-g13-labs-gigabud-400w-waterfarm.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2013)

im so allergic to jack herer I cant bear opening the tent anymore. my eyes water and itch, my nose runs. If I touch her I break out in hives all over my arms. ,maybe shes pissed at my cuz I took her buddy bubba away? and I crushed her in the tent.i cleaned that biotch up real good under the screen. well kids have a nice day, get plenty of exercise and remember to eat well!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

hahahah you'd zombie me to death eh lol. i had a blast dressed up. i need to practise the latex fake skin lesions more. but god damn that stuff an temple hair does not mix well  or any hair for that matter...

your dream sounds a trip ambz. i never dream that vividly. have you ever tried lucid dreaming? i try most nights as i'm falling asleep but i'm just not getting it. arjan as your sherpa hahahaa too funny.

shame your so allergic to jacky H  does that continue when you have harvested cured nuggets ? I hope not. cos your on track for some beauties by the looks of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2013)

whats lucid dreaming? I have all sorts of weird dreams and shit. I sleep walk, I talk in my sleep, I have panic attacks while easing into rem. you name it I done it while sleeping.lol.. I don't know what is going to happen with Jack and my allergy to her when I smoke it.I think ill be just fine! lol although I think im allergic to Girl Scout Cookies or it might possibley be TOO strong for me. I felt really terrible after vaping on her the other day. Like paranoid and anxiety set in bad.she packs 24% tch, or maybe shes was toxic. I rarely smoke anything but my own medz, this was a gift and im not sure how it was grown. . no more cookies for me! jack is getting soooo bloody massive!! I keep trimming away undergrowth and tons of leaves to get more light to the lower buds, shes not slowing down at ALL! LOOKING SO AWESOME!! in the mean time




LOL!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

Lucid dreaming is when you know your asleep and can t ake control of the dream. I've heard if you have a watch or clock that chimes on the hour, if you can hear it in the dream state and can look at the watch or whatever and the time stops or is backwards etc you subconsciously know your dreaming. The hard bit or seems to be for me is taking control. Imagine a different adventure each night. 

Sleepwalking scares me a bit. I've never done it but I have fallen asleep with a bee in my sleep and carried on drinking it between snores so I'm told. 

I knew a couple that would regularly wake up fuxxing lol she had to go on the pill just in case haha.

I get the same twitchy anxiety off certain weeds, have to get rid of it and toke up something else. Its got to be the cannabinoid mix I think.

Stay lit ambz have a great week.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey what's up Doc? Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!
Just wanted to post here and say I'm still kicking and growing and going to school! My parents got a place in Lake Tahoe in April and I've been going there every chance I get, last weekend I went to visit and climbed a mountain with my dog and some friends and made a rock pile, here's the view!





Here's my outdoor this year (minus one Ace of Spades) Chernobyl on the left, Romulan on the right.







Romulan






Chernobyl


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2013)

Donald , its soo weird we were chatting about lucid dreams and I ended up having something very similar just last night. I found myself engaged in a very disturbing situation where I was very angry and I found myself yelling in sleep. I would wake up in the middle of a very upsetting situation. I would then try to go back as quickly as possible to finish the scene and figure out why it was all happening and how I could fix it. It went on all night. I attribute it to the pint of RED STRIPE Jamacian Beer I drank that night. VODOO JUICE!!lol

hey hey hey Brando Baby! damn boy you are looking mighty sexy there! killer photos.. gorgeous hiking picture of Lake Tahoe.Thats so killer you have a home there now. are those big monster ganja bushes in Tahoe? THEY ARE FREaking BEAUTIFUL. you have really mastered the art of growing Brandon. I am so damn impressed. Thanks for dropping by , its always great to hear from you!and to hear that your doing so well. 
im still working in Oncology and looking for a way out of the desert.lol..its too bloody hot here.Im trying to make it back to cali, hopefully next year. I wuldnt mind living in Weed, California or anywhere close to Mt Shasta Lassen. Finishing up on a Jack HEREr Untamable wAterFarm Beast. She getting massive im up on 9 weeks and looks like maybe another 2 to go. DAMN.what a long ass grow... take care!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2013)

Jumpin jack Herer its a gas gas gas!!ha ha ha[video=youtube_share;1TSHdNQAvAU]http://youtu.be/1TSHdNQAvAU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

on track for another beast scrog ambz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2013)

10 weeks flowering TODAY. I bumped up to SUPER LUMEN , shes taking her sweet time to finish. just soaking in the rays and laying around loving life..... SHe is quite a site to behold.i cAN NOT wait to smoke her cuz I just NO shes going to be the best thing ive ever tasted in my life.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

DAMN thats a sexy b! What a stem shes got! Was cool to take the little tour of your space. Just to recap, how long of a veg time did you do on her?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Papa! I vegged her for 4 weeks. Today marks my 12ths week of flowering. I started flushing about 6 days ago. Im trying to force her to fishish. She still has very few ambers . Brown pistils are working their way up slowly. Some buds are much riper then others....still the very last budding areas are trying to push out their white hairs out. Her leaves are turning very very yellow and I found a couple nanners. She is STILL packing on the weight and foxtailing like crazy. Her buds are so heavy they are falling over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2013)

ah shit, I accidently turned off my air bubblers for 2 days! LOL! im such a dumb ass. didn't seem to harm her none, besides the yellow leaves perhaps. I bought me some new cool stuff for my harvest!!Have a wonderful day and a totally bitchin weekend!




!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 24, 2013)

SUp DAT,

what seed comp is that JH from?? I love that strain more than just about any other, such a nice daytime smoke. 
Looks like i wont be able to take a hike(ha) with ya, this weekend will be filled with german studies and preparing for harvest time MAybe next time? Id love to get out and about for sure!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2013)

wie geht es Hydra?
.. the JackH I bought from Bonza Seeds. they were nice and eazy to order from. Breeder supposed to be GHS. awe shucks mon, its going to be a wonderful fun in the sun weekend. But I admire your dedication to your studies. Glück Ja, das nächste Mal 4sur.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2013)

the ferry came by this weekend.lol.. and she gave me some whonderful cliipins.. and then I got visist from the willy wonka factory and he gave me 2 Golden chocolate bars.and im goning to eat them very happily. Jack turned out to be a Giant Hog Weed.LOL! View attachment 2872859


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovely plant as ever Doc,hope alls good across the pond


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the ferry came by this weekend.lol.. and she gave me some whonderful cliipins.. and then I got visist from the willy wonka factory and he gave me 2 Golden chocolate bars.and im goning to eat them very happily. Jack turned out to be a Giant Hog Weed.LOL! View attachment 2872858View attachment 2872859View attachment 2872860View attachment 2872857


Holy Mother Of Buds Batman Might Fine Grow Grow Doc.Once Again You Have Proven Why Your The Queen Bee Of WaterFarming


----------



## papapayne (Oct 31, 2013)

Well fuck me! Now there's some bud porn! I hope my Jack herer does even half was well as that one! Out of curiosity, how much does one of those water farm buckets run? Would be fun to test one out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank yu Scotty, Dawg and Papa! waterfarm buckets cost like 50 bucks? I don't recall. They are fun , check out the waterfarm club papa. 
Wow Wow wow what a Halloween it was!!!
I had a full stock of special Jack Herer jack O latern budsicles fresh from the Labrotory for all the Trick O Treaterz this year!!!
And BELEIVE me, there were plenty of them. Once word got around the neighborhood about the candy at my house it was gone in no time!!! It would have even put a smile of MR. Rogers face...for those of you that didn't make it, so sorry maybe next year?  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

woah that's a whole bunch of jackie h right there doc! smooooth moves. how much you hit in total? what's next for the waterfarm treatment???


----------



## DrDank (Nov 1, 2013)

That is mighty impressive. How the heck you do change the water res on the waterfarm? Does it take 2 people? (1 to lift the scrog, another to grab the bucket?)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah that's a whole bunch of jackie h right there doc! smooooth moves. how much you hit in total? what's next for the waterfarm treatment???


hey Donald! howz things a crackin over the pond mate? cheerz!!! You no how much I love your Smelly Cherry don't you. once I get settled up in northern Cali im going to throw down massive amounts of BB beans. Im going to grow the smelly cherry, the dog,blue pit, ispsy dipsy, engineers dream, fubar, all of it. and then im going to spread it all up and down the hillsides of the Golden Triangle. What do you think about that mate.? I still have a bit of Smelly Cherry left and the smell is top notch, it just gets better with time along with the taste. A really good friend gave me a wicked clone Alien Rock Candy that I got right now in the tent. I hope your day is going good.


DrDank said:


> That is mighty impressive. How the heck you do change the water res on the waterfarm? Does it take 2 people? (1 to lift the scrog, another to grab the bucket?)


thank s Doc! there is a blue plastic tube that projects out of the side of the bottom bucket that tilts down and the water comes out!! so no, it don't take 2 people. I never lift the bucket, the entire grow. Just dump the water into the top bucket under the scrog screen and to empty, tilt the blue tube down all all the water comes out ! really eazy!


----------



## mytwhyt (Nov 2, 2013)

Long time no see.. Thats me.. When are you moving north, it seems like you just got where you are... Time flys.. 
You'll miss the creosote.. Went to the inspired art forum, but there didn't seem to be a place this.... Judging by the art on your walls I thought you might like to see what I finished, well almost finished, the stones for the tooth and pupils will be here Tue. 10mm blk onyx for the eyes and 4.5mm CZ for the tooth... 5.5"x7.5" 450gr aluminum..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2013)

oMG that is sooo creepy! I LuV IT! that's is a CLASSiC. What a magnificent Piece. ive never seen anything like it before... wow.im not moving soon enough.lol. my allergies are terrible.can you please show me what the RIp looks like after you get the stones in place. Have a great weekend mYTEE~!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 3, 2013)

What part of Norcal Amber??? Redwood area still??? Ill be a few years behind ya, im outta AZ asa soon as a can get my diploma and a jobby job! Hope all is well!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2013)

ola DAT! they going to have to rename it the emerald triangle if your going to throw down all up the hillsides haha. good work 

can;t wait to see how you fare in Cali. i'm well jelly. living in cali is the dream life


----------



## mytwhyt (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's the finished ashtray set with onyx and a 4.5 CZ.. The aluminum really kills the CZ. The next one will definitely have a brass tooth to give it a gold tooth look.. I also have some red 10 mm carnelian cabs back ordered that I want to use for the eyes next time.. 
Lost my beans from SOS to HLS and the custom agents twice...  I sure miss my Canadian bean man..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2013)

Hÿdra;9788175 said:


> What part of Norcal Amber??? Redwood area still??? Ill be a few years behind ya, im outta AZ asa soon as a can get my diploma and a jobby job! Hope all is well!


prob Bezerkley, my alma matter cum laude. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ola DAT! they going to have to rename it the emerald triangle if your going to throw down all up the hillsides haha. good work
> 
> can;t wait to see how you fare in Cali. i'm well jelly. living in cali is the dream life


 yupperz just 4.5 months left living in hell. I got around 20 zips from that beast. lol..but most of it is hash material, the good dense buds add up to like 12 zips. shit be strong and super dank, just aint connoisseur snob quality bag appeal. if I hadn't stressed her out, it would have been a wicked haul.



mytwhyt said:


> Here's the finished ashtray set with onyx and a 4.5 CZ.. The aluminum really kills the CZ. The next one will definitely have a brass tooth to give it a gold tooth look.. I also have some red 10 mm carnelian cabs back ordered that I want to use for the eyes next time..
> Lost my beans from SOS to HLS and the custom agents twice...  I sure miss my Canadian bean man..


very nice.i like to hang it on my wall.
oh I should show you guys my new lil baby alien!!!! she looks even better tonite! this vid was taken like a week ago.fukin 92 degrees in my tent this afternoon, its still so hot here. Its got to be the worst place in the world to grow.lol. you have to be a fuckin masochist to grow in the desert .. all the elements suck! [video=youtube;djRbvFzW0uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djRbvFzW0uM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUUvMpx0YXM vcICJB8iqCIMw[/video]


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 11, 2013)

mytwhyt said:


> Here's the finished ashtray set with onyx and a 4.5 CZ.. The aluminum really kills the CZ. The next one will definitely have a brass tooth to give it a gold tooth look.. I also have some red 10 mm carnelian cabs back ordered that I want to use for the eyes next time..
> Lost my beans from SOS to HLS and the custom agents twice...  I sure miss my Canadian bean man..


Cig/joint snuffers in the eyes would be sick!

Nice journal BTW


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 11, 2013)

MAn DAT i am SOOOO jealous. I just lost my grow rights and am already feeling growing joneses..... I want to plant some weed man1!!!!!!

I am trying to find a way to get out of here, and switch schools, but u of a is such a good school its hard to justify. 
I am truly jealous!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Cig/joint snuffers in the eyes would be sick!
> 
> Nice journal BTW


thanks WdK420, interesting idea.


Hÿdra;9819023 said:


> MAn DAT i am SOOOO jealous. I just lost my grow rights and am already feeling growing joneses..... I want to plant some weed man1!!!!!!
> 
> I am trying to find a way to get out of here, and switch schools, but u of a is such a good school its hard to justify.
> I am truly jealous!


hang in there Hydra. we all gotta pay our dues if we want to achieve worthwhile goals and your headed in the right direction. Stick it out if at U of A if u can if its your best option . but if you see yourself wanting to move after graduating, sometimes it really helps making connections in the town you want to eventually work in where your school is. So a transfer might really be a smart move. But of course there are he out of state tuition fees that can really be a drag...Being busy and focused time will fly by.Remember to pace yourself and take care of yourself along the way...because the stress from school and work can be overwhelming. I have worked my ass off to get where I am now and hope that all my hard work this past year and a half help me get a better job... and If you wanna grow, grow. keep it quiet and safe and youll be fine. If you want a piece of my Alien Rock Candy let me know. Peace out take care and all the best with your studies. 

im getting really excited about my alien rock candy. In this write up it even mentions its great for HIKING! that is so cool. I never heard a strain write up mentioning that before.!!! wow this could be the gem ive been searching for! big thanks goes out to my buddy 619ster for being such a wonderful friend.. I love you brotha!http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Alien_Rock_Candy/Alien_Genetics/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Doc, were having a comp, not sure what you're growing next but DOG KUSH GROW OFF !!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks for the invite, all I need is a clone and im IN!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

i'm sure one of the crew from over the pond can oblige you hun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2013)

omg! im soooo happy! I have an empty cozy warm dog house just waiting for that lucky pup! I will give her more love then ANYONE! and I will make sure she grows up to be a wonderful woofer! omg IM SOOO excited!


----------



## 80degreez (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Doc!!! Been a while, your setup looks awesome!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2013)

HEY 80degreez! what up broski? good to hear from you.Thanks for the compliment. I also have a new recirculating extra res to set up this weekend... whats cookin in your crib? 
MyTyWyTee.. here they are...

Donnie babe... some pix I promised of San Diego.. we smoked some killllller OG kush skywalker with the one and only 619ster at the beach... San diego style blunts baby! it was the fuckin BOMB! and when I got back the aliens had done a terrific job taking care of my lil alien baby!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

some gorgeous looking country there amber hun. and i wish my seed collection was as colourfully labelled!!


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 21, 2013)

I was Speed Reading to catch up and ALMOST missed this! WooHoo!



> .... we smoked some killllller OG kush skywalker with the one and only 619ster at the beach... San diego style blunts baby! it was the fuckin BOMB!


I am SOooo Happy for both of you! I LOVE meeting the Person behind the curtain! Reminds me of a Movie.......?

Quite an Impressive Seed Collection and organizer, if I ever break down and Buy Seeds, YEP, gonna stop at the Craft Store!

 Peace ​


----------



## 80degreez (Nov 25, 2013)

HEHEH... I actually have to take seed inventory here pretty soon, will share it with you all


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola Ambz, Queen of the Ganja!

Here is a Quick Peek at the NEW LED Room! Frequent updates till COMPLETED!







Peace


----------



## 80degreez (Dec 11, 2013)

as promised. (F) means feminized 







n/a just means the info wasn't readily available on the current packaging


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2013)

I love your new purple lights MS! your girls look super happy! 
wow 80,thats one serious list of beanz there! your in for a lot of fun 4sure! nice selection.
MY ALIEN is really taking off now. im beginning my 4th week of flowering and I could not be happier. shes a wonderful bendable scrogging plant and my new add on rez gives me now 5 gallons of reserve food, instead of the 2 gallon bucket I previously was a slave to. THe recircuation pump for the new res might just be key to my success! big shout out to Bandit420 over at bubbleponics for helping me get it together. I could not have done it without YOU!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2013)

lol i love the disco balls!


----------



## Decibel (Dec 16, 2013)

plants must love to disco!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

i well jelly of that scrog ambz, wish i could just do a full tent scrog but it's no good for my perpetual. unless I got 3 of those tents hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2013)

we be smoking lots of blunts lately watchin the Alien flower it up , the tent is getting skanky skanky my the force be with you.  if I stick my nose in the bud and take a big wiff I wanna puke its soo nasty. lol. now I no where pukka bud gets his name. only the sickest most potent weed gets that way. I know the aliens told me so.


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey doc! I've finally started a grow journal for my indoor baby! If you'd like to follow along and offer tips or comments I would love it! Nobody is watching so far lol. 

Hope you're doing well! Merry Christmas season to you!!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/759079-organic-inda-gro-420-pro.html


----------



## 80degreez (Dec 26, 2013)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS DOC!!! Stoppin by with a little bud p0rn for ya......enjoy the Christmas Trees


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Dec 27, 2013)

happy Xmas Ambzzzzzzz

Hope you are well! Peacee


----------



## ohmy (Dec 27, 2013)

Dr.Amber . Hope you had a great Christmas  will have to play catch up on what you have been up to . I took a nasty hit and been laying low .oh my


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2013)

awe, thanks for the sweet chrimbo wishes, I really appreciate them. I hope your Holidayz are going fabulous as well. 80degrees lookin super sexy as always , Hydra hope your doing well, please check ur email. OHMy, ts so great to hear from you! so sorr o hear about your misfortune... im glad yur OK now.. I was just thinkin about you the other day.wierd.
I had a very relaxing Holiday, smoking blunts of Super Lemon Haze sprinkled with CaseyJones Hash. Speaking of Hash, im just about to do an ice bubble bag hash run .I got a very cool new wooden paddle,lol, and a new pollen press with 3 embossed metal stamps.. one is an Alien, a happy face and a pot leaf. My ARC is kickin ass. and I took 4 clones of her at 5th week flower im reveging in rockwool ....take care and hope your having a nice weekend.xooxAmbz


----------



## 80degreez (Dec 29, 2013)

I think yours are lookin a little more sexy than mine Doc!!! Jealous! 

Question!!! Where did ya get the metal stamps? Were designs on them custom made? I have been wanting something like that for a while for my hash!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 23, 2014)

metal stamps are from Wacky Bags. They have a large selection of stamps to choose from . I got the Pollen press there as well. Nickle size.sorry no bud pROn, I finished the ARC but cant upload pictures here anymoere. if your interested I got a dairy of pix on THC farmer,peace out DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy 420! 
im finally back up.
I grew these 2 outdoor females from some SLH bagseed I had.
Cut my first clones off them one to root!
Stuck her into the waterfarm last night. She has her own tent waiting.
man its good to be back!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 19, 2014)

How do you change your rez with that scrog ontop it without hurting the buds?


----------



## Azoned (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey gal!
Good ta see ya kickin'..
I'm just getting started for a late season...Malawi Gold. 
figure it will mature by April. They can go long in flower. Might make a good outdoor winter strain for here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> How do you change your rez with that scrog ontop it without hurting the buds?


EZ Yo!
there is a blue tube on the outside of the bucket that swivels down.. If you place your waterfarm bucket up about 5 inches on some concrete(an excellent cool material) then when you swivel your blue drain hose to the side you have some room to place a shallow bucket under it to catch the waste water. Ill grab a picture for you tomorrow I need to purchase some new concrete blocks tomorrow to do this actually!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2014)

Azoned said:


> Hey gal!
> Good ta see ya kickin'..
> I'm just getting started for a late season...Malawi Gold.
> figure it will mature by April. They can go long in flower. Might make a good outdoor winter strain for here.


thanks!, should be a good run for ya. hope the weather holds up for u. that is an awesome strain. good luck.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks I was thinking about trying that but was unsure if I could get enough of the stuff out.


----------



## MedScientist (Aug 24, 2014)

WooHoo! Its GREAT to have YOU Back! WooHoo!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2014)

HEY MEDSCIENTIST! WHOO HOO WHOO HOO!!! great to see you around!!! WHOO HOO HOO HOO! its GREAT to be back..... really great!!! 
full force forward now check this bIOThc out! LOL!
LOUD and clear I got some serious DANKage ON the way. .
WATCH this EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER FUCKIN LEMON HAZE


----------



## MedScientist (Aug 26, 2014)

WooHoo! Let the SHOW Begin!

I admit.... I LOVE YOU and your DOINGS! You GO GIRL!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

it's on now!


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 13, 2014)

bumpity bump bump look at her grow
over the hills and through the rivers of dro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

LMAO!! hahah @urban1026835
dude im soooo super stoked right now.
I just bought this kILLER LEC light. WHOO HOO!!! ballast is in the hood,and even comes with the bulb!!!! ive seen this biotch pump out some serious big fat dank sick wicked heavy buds.. comparable to a 1000 watt.
ill be back with a picture of the SLH which is eating like a mo foe. and getting real sativa and fat thick beast like, man shes going to be the bushiest sLh like eVER!


----------



## MedScientist (Sep 15, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO!! hahah @urban1026835
> dude im soooo super stoked right now.
> I just bought this kILLER LEC light. WHOO HOO!!! ballast is in the hood,and even comes with the bulb!!!! ive seen this biotch pump out some serious big fat dank sick wicked heavy buds.. comparable to a 1000 watt.
> ill be back with a picture of the SLH which is eating like a mo foe. and getting real sativa and fat thick beast like, man shes going to be the bushiest sLh like eVER!


WooHoo! I have been Seeing ALOT of McFreakingAwesome Results with the New LEC's! I would only Imagine that YOUR Results will be even McFreakingAwesome'r! 

Dont forget to post some Current Pics so we can follow along in Its Grandeur!

I have been NEEDING some of DAT! Miss Ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2014)

Big FUCKIN shout out to URban da Man! I got nothing but love for you homie you are one cool cat! listen to this groovy BASS,,,




this is how to feed the beast, how to elevate the bucket for E Z rez changes I.
Keep on top of the fill and keep her clean.
little bristle brush to clean any clogged tubes
check her pumps and drip wring every day and u will be ON YOU WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@MedScientist whoo whoo brotha! fuck yeah when I seen El Bandito grow those beasts and he said it was the chit no doubt I was going to get it. ElBandito NEVER EVER EVER seers me wrong. I trust and resect that Beaver smokin tokin moe foe totally. and DUDE hes gone! disappeared from my life now and at the most aweful time. Im using his crab bat shit mix and need his help. Can u please disclose to me where he has re=established himself. mcfuckinfreakin cool of you to swing by here MD cuz I miss U TOO!


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2014)

how much you pay for the new light Ambs?


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 17, 2014)

DAT, I am flattered but when someone genuinely loves the plant as much if not more (never thought that possible we go waaaay back haha) It's all I can do to pick their brain if at all possible & if I can spread a little joy around at the same time, well that makes it even more enjoyable for me.

do you top feed still DAT?

besides who else but people like us are gonna keep some of these strains around untainted out of the hands of corporate/canna.

just watched the vid...big DATa shoes to fill indeed!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 17, 2014)

YO YO YO @DST . dropped $468 total with shipping and tax online.. best price I could find.

@urban1026835 1 luv, don't need to top feed like that until the scrog screen is down. Its just easier this way with the funnel..you don't need to kneel down and stretch your arm out under the screen... with a gallon of food pouring over the pebbles Its difficult to empty the plastic gallon container I use thoroughly... also I use to drop the screen down when she got to be 12 inches high.. but not for this one. I dropped the screen down real early to get her spreading out ASAP...and then just kept adjusting the height up and down until im happy.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

468$, does it water and feed the plants for you as well?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2014)

vetty vertty funny DST. no , but it does include the ballast and the bulb.which to me, makes it a reasonable purchase.
I just bought another tent yesterday as well.
traded my brand new dr 120 secret jardin 4 by 4 in as trade value of $85.
towards the new 8 x 4 tent which was a good deal. So I got the tent for $180.
I had anotherjob interview yesterday at a real plush Cardiology center in a super cool old Brick Tower on top of the hill in downtown Seattle, sweet views.... Looks real good. I need a second job with my expensive growing hobby. so much for partial retirement. life a bitch mon.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Always surpises me how much you can fork out on pretty much anything these days.....you get to a cash desk and you are like, "really those itsy bitsy things cost that much?" fukkin big windaes in shops!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2014)

they were so quick to take me money!
I call to see when in the world they going to ship the light.!!!
Oh its on back order , so sorry, we give u refund back.

I really want this light so im waiting one more week with them.

BIG JOB of transferring the girl from one tent to another, shes in her new home now and looking simply Marvelous! displaying wonderful long sativa leaves and exhausting a beautiful lemony odor,. SHe is growing lavishly long outter branches in a wicked display of wildness I have yet to witness from any other plant I have ever scrogged before. (2 dogs guard her side)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

BIG UP from the PUGET SOUND!!! 
THE LIGHT IS ON ITS WAY!!!! isn't that MCFuckin AWSHUM!!!
SUPER FUCKIN LEMON haze is insane! her side branches are are out of control. maybe its my light height, never had this happen before, SATIVAS are just so rich in bud sites . i have pulled a lot off and just cant keep up! everyday i wake her up i notice those smaller buds are even packin it on, now its like.....i don't want to pull anymore off !!! Thanks for stopping by.
Lots of love.DAT


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2014)

yes doc what u saying  hope ya good?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2014)

cheers mate! and Happy Halloween! hey theres LOU LOU! lol
Super Lemon Haze [email protected] 8 weeks flowering , . Thanks for stopping by Las,means a lot to me. im good and I hope you are as well. those scrog screens look familiar? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

no thats a pretty picture right there doc! meant to say cheers for posting that big data track, totally found a new band i can get into.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2014)

right on brotha. peanut butter vibes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2014)

im seeing this band in Dec at the DEck The Hall BALL. Killer KILLER line up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2015)

that was the worst concert of me life.
those bands sucked , it was pathetic.
I did this here waterfarm harvest last week. It a bREEDER Boutique FIreBall without my ususal scrog screen BECause I never before. so it was interesting but I got pm and it sucked.
sorry its been so long friends, life is just like a YO YOU.
how weird , sometimes type O s end up being so fasninatng.
smoke report//// BREEDERSBUTIQuE.. blue pit... on you ass kno /ck out punch with a really bad grassy stench.extremely QUESTIONABLE. don't let it fool you!!!
penny for your thoughts.?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2015)

i guess its not like it used to be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

looks dank as per? what's not how it used to be Doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2015)

its complicated.
maybe I should be a consultant.
this bitch charges $100 hr.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Whats Up Doc.Im Not Hooked To Da Net And I Havent Been For A Few Months.However Im About To Hook Back Up.Looking Forwards To Your Next Grow.Im Still Rocking My Disco Lights.I Have 12 Now Snicker Snicker.Oh Im Currently Smoking Some Pure AK And Its still fucking With My Head.Peace and Opposum Grease


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2015)

good to see ya round pimp doggie! what happened with your internet? that sucks dirty doggie balls man!
but hey that's pretty freakin awesome you upgraded to 12 disco lights big daddy. I like your groovy style!
presently . Im smoking C99, SuperLemonHaze, Fireball, BluePit, Dog Kush, Alien Rock Candy, Bubba Kush, but that's just for now ,. u see my friend, im a flush flush flushin my Bodhi blueberry hills and Yeti. Do it get any more potent then that? my brain is ON FIRE!
I got PM real bad and need a break from growing due to severe gardening depression. gonna turn my shop into a gym. Im working on my abs with Jillian Michaels. Im on my way to a 6 pack in 6 weeks. Im getting ripped doggie. getting ready for the nude beaches in Spain.
Great to hear from you pimp daddy. glad your back up and in the game. take It sleezy.
lick lick woof woof peace and hair grease
dat


----------



## oddlifter (Feb 6, 2015)

What did you end up yielding off the original grow for this journal?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2015)

oddlifter? my goodness where have you been slim shady?
The Deep Blue Waterfarm Scrog, my VERY first one 
I proudly yielded 8 oz. and that was very good concidering that I had to chop early due to unforeen ciercumstances. Very dominant bushy Indica. She was a joy to grow and smoke.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Contractors Hit The Comcast Line And Comcast Refused To Do Anything As Far As Compensation Goes For Not Having Internet.So I Quit Paying The Bill In Protest.Hell Doc You Don't Need To Go To Spain For Nude Beaches, I Just Happen To Have 1 In My Back Yard!!!! Idea We Could Combine Your 6 Pac Abs With My Pony Keg And We Could Rock the Beach Likes Its 1999 But Only If You Have Some Fruity Pebbles Now That Was A Very Sexy Lady

Well That Sucks Azz That You Got PM.Hell Take A Break,Recharge Those Batteries And Rock The Tron.Well That's What the King Said To The Boogie Man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 8, 2015)

im thinkin taking a break, see how this Blueberry Hills ends up smoking llike and if I like the end results I will run her in a waterfarm eventually cuz this bitch killlllllls it. man I haven't seen her in 5 days! lookin forward to peekin in the tent tonite to see how big her buds are BUT also a bit frightened to see how bad the pm got. Its been rainin like a motherfucker the past week and when I opened the grow building door, it smelled moldy and my dehumidifier was full and my humidity was at 85 %.
been a cleaning the waterfarm pebbles and gear up to store away. Getting all the small roots out of the pebbles is challenging. ITs like picking fish bones out.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

All of them are going good just maybe needs more food for the a13 with forum cut idk maybe


----------

